# G73JH Fragen & Antworten



## PierreSacher[ASUS] (20. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

anbei die aktuellen Ergebnisse des G73JH Gamer Notebooks von uns.

Bei Fragen zum Gerät: einfach stellen.

Gruß aus Ratingen

Pierre Sacher


----------



## MaTzElUxE (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Benchmark Ergebnisse*

So, anscheinend bin ich der erste hier im G73 Thread.

Gleich meine erste frage. Wie kommt es zustande das bei der i7 Variante so unterschiedliche Temperaturen bei Spielen vorkommen. Ich bekomm bei Race driver Grid auf Maximalen Details und Full HD Auflösung eine Maximal Temperatur von 98°C. 
Notebookjournal hat bei ihrem Notebook Furmark laufen lassen und maximal 86°C erhalten. 
Ist an meinem Notebook etwas defekt oder woran liegt das.

Danke Matthias M.


----------



## PierreSacher[ASUS] (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Benchmark Ergebnisse*

dafür gibt es verschiedene Gründe: meistens sind es umgebuns Variablen.

Aber bei 98 °C muss du dir noch keine sorgen machen.
Das Gerät was wir hier haben liegt auch so bei 86-90 °C je nach Spiel


----------



## C.C.[ASUS] (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Benchmark Ergebnisse*

Hallo MaTzElUxE,

wie warm wird den dein G73 bei der Furmark (Sie macht nur GPU, nicht CPU!)

Lg

Kamui


----------



## PierreSacher[ASUS] (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Benchmark Ergebnisse*

Ups die CPU? 
oder meinst du die GPU?


----------



## linksaussen (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Benchmark Ergebnisse*



PierreSacher[ASUS] schrieb:


> dafür gibt es verschiedene Gründe: meistens sind es umgebuns Variablen.
> 
> Aber bei 98 °C muss du dir noch keine sorgen machen.
> Das Gerät was wir hier haben liegt auch so bei 86-90 °C je nach Spiel


Hallo Pierre, was meinst Du mit Umgebungsvariablen? Raumtemperatur etc.?
Ich hatte ein G73jh-tz091v, das beim Crysis-Spielen auf 102° kam. Habe mir ein zweites gekauft, die Platte des ersten dort eingebaut und komme jetzt auf nicht mal 90°, spiele aber im selben Raum, gleiche Temperatur, gleiche Auflösung, gleiche Einstellungen. Scheinbar gibt es definitiv ein paar Geräte, die deutlich (> 10°) wärmer sind. Die Frage ist, was die GPU verträgt.


----------



## Painkiller (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Benchmark Ergebnisse*



linksaussen schrieb:


> Hallo Pierre, was meinst Du mit Umgebungsvariablen? Raumtemperatur etc.?
> Ich hatte ein G73jh-tz091v, das beim Crysis-Spielen auf 102° kam. Habe mir ein zweites gekauft, die Platte des ersten dort eingebaut und komme jetzt auf nicht mal 90°, spiele aber im selben Raum, gleiche Temperatur, gleiche Auflösung, gleiche Einstellungen. Scheinbar gibt es definitiv ein paar Geräte, die deutlich (> 10°) wärmer sind. Die Frage ist, was die GPU verträgt.


 
oh oh, das ist nicht gut zu hören... Kann es sein das du jetzt einfach eine neuere Revision bzw. Fertigungsreihe hast?


----------



## linksaussen (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Benchmark Ergebnisse*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> oh oh, das ist nicht gut zu hören... Kann es sein das du jetzt einfach eine neuere Revision bzw. Fertigungsreihe hast?


Vielleicht. Ich weiss dass einige Probleme hatten mit der Temperatur. Auf dem G73 steht neben der Seriennummer auch eine Checknumber. Die beim alten war 6000 ungrad, die beim neuen 8000 ungrad. Also ist definitiv ein neueres. Aber ob es so generell unterschieden werden kann, weiss ich nicht.


----------



## Painkiller (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Benchmark Ergebnisse*



linksaussen schrieb:


> Vielleicht. Ich weiss dass einige Probleme hatten mit der Temperatur. Auf dem G73 steht neben der Seriennummer auch eine Checknumber. Die beim alten war 6000 ungrad, die beim neuen 8000 ungrad. Also ist definitiv ein neueres. Aber ob es so generell unterschieden werden kann, weiss ich nicht.


 

Vielleicht kann Pierre hier weiterhelfen....

Hab von dem Temp-Problem aber auch schon gehört...


----------



## C.C.[ASUS] (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Benchmark Ergebnisse*

Hi linksaussen,

kannst du mir wenn möglich beide Seriennummern schicken?
Dann schau ich mal nach.

Lg


----------



## MaTzElUxE (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Benchmark Ergebnisse*

Bei furmark geht die Grafikkarte auf 100 Grad. dann schaltet der Lüfter auf "turbinen"modus *G* Also er dreht auf bis die Grafikkarte wieder auf 98 oder so ist, und dreht wieder runter. bis sie wieder auf 100 ist. Und so geht das Spiel dann eben bis ich Furmark beende.

Bei Crysis hatte ich 92°C. 
Racedriver Grid eben 98°C
Battlefield Bad Company 2 87°C  
mehr konnte ich noch nicht testen. 
Ja und eben Furmark 100°C


----------



## Painkiller (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Benchmark Ergebnisse*

Das sind die Temps von dem alten Notebook oder?


----------



## MaTzElUxE (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Benchmark Ergebnisse*

Ich habe nur 1. und das ist das was ich noch hier habe.


----------



## Painkiller (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Benchmark Ergebnisse*

Was hat das für eine Revisionsnummer? Eine mit 6000 oder mit 8000?


----------



## MaTzElUxE (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Benchmark Ergebnisse*

checknumber 2196 steht bei mir, nix von 6000 oder 8000

so nach 10 Minuten Grid ist er jetzt auf einer Maximaltemperatur von 94 schon gewesen. Gestern warns eben 2 Stunden und da warns die 98°C


----------



## Painkiller (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Benchmark Ergebnisse*

Steht sonst noch irgendwas an Nummern dabei?


----------



## linksaussen (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Benchmark Ergebnisse*



Kamui[ASUS] schrieb:


> Hi linksaussen,
> 
> kannst du mir wenn möglich beide Seriennummern schicken?
> Dann schau ich mal nach.
> ...


Hallo Kamui,

die des ersten wahrscheinlich nicht, da ich das Notebook bei Amazon.de bestellte und aufgrund der Temperatur wieder zurückgeschickt habe. Das zweite hatte keine so hohen Temperaturen, diese Seriennummer kann ich Dir gerne schicken. Ggf. kannst Du auch Amazon kontaktieren, wenn ich Dir die Rücksendenummer gebe. Bin leider nicht zu hause und kann das erst heute Abend/morgen früh machen.

By the way, auf notebookjournal.de gibt es extra einen Thread zu dem Temps, da die hohen Temperaturen öfters auftraten und nicht nur bei mir. Hier der Link dazu: Asus G73 Temperaturprobleme-Erfahrungen und Problemlösung - Notebookjournal.de - Forum


----------



## Painkiller (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Benchmark Ergebnisse*

Was auch ne komische Sache ist:

In Amerika konnte man die G73 konfigurieren. Bzw. da gabs auch einen ROG-Rucksack für das Notebook. Aber hier in Deutschland leider nicht...


----------



## linksaussen (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Benchmark Ergebnisse*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Steht sonst noch irgendwas an Nummern dabei?


Ich glaube die Checknumber ist die Revisionsnummer. Ich hatte beim ersten eine Checknumber von 6000 irgendwas und beim zweiten 8000 irgendwas. 

Matze, was hast Du für ein Model? Die Temperaturen scheinen hauptsächlich beim grossen (i7 mit 8GB) und insbesondere beim TZ091v aufzutreten.

Aber wie's aussieht, sind Deine Temperaturen ziemlich ok. Furmark lass ich auf meinem nicht laufen. Will ja nicht, dass die Wärmeleitpaste wegdampft. 

Ich hätte noch eine Frage an das ASUS-Team: Im Idle-Modus hat meine GPU eine Temperatur von 56-59°. Ich kann den Lüfter auf der rechten Seite gut hören, auch wenn ich 3 Meter vor dem Notebook steh. Neustes BIOS ist drauf (206). Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, dass das Notebook beim Surfen ganz leise ist? Quasi einen "Stealth-Mode".  Ich denke, man könnte dies erreichen, indem man die GPU runtertaktet und die Spannung runtersetzt, was ja auch im Batteriebetrieb passiert. Dadurch sollte auch die Temperatur abnehmen. Aber wo macht man das? Kann man das im Power4Gear machen? By the way: Wenn ich mein Notebook einschalte, hat es knapp 50°, bereits ab ca. 52° GPU dreht der Lüfter etwas schneller.


----------



## Painkiller (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Benchmark Ergebnisse*

Mit welchem Programm liest du die Temps aus?

Hab gehört nicht jedes Programm zeigt die Temperatur korrekt an... -.-


----------



## linksaussen (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Benchmark Ergebnisse*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Was auch ne komische Sache ist:
> 
> In Amerika konnte man die G73 konfigurieren. Bzw. da gabs auch einen ROG-Rucksack für das Notebook. Aber hier in Deutschland leider nicht...


Die deutschen Verkäufer konnten angeblich entscheiden, ob Sie das Book mit Zubehör oder ohne verkaufen möchten. Mit hätte es wahrscheinlich über 1800 gekostet. Schade ist, dass es den Originalrucksack und auch die Maus noch immer nicht separat zu kaufen gibt. Vielleicht kann uns ASUS hier auch eine Auskunft darüber geben, ob und wann G73-Rucksack und -Maus in Germany verfügbar sind?


----------



## linksaussen (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Benchmark Ergebnisse*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Mit welchem Programm liest du die Temps aus?
> 
> Hab gehört nicht jedes Programm zeigt die Temperatur korrekt an... -.-


Ich nutze das ADM GPU Clock Tool und Hwinfo32, zeigen bei mir beide dieselben Temps an. Zudem habe ich noch so ein Sidebar-Gadget für Windows 7, das die Temp anzeigt.


----------



## Painkiller (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Benchmark Ergebnisse*

Gut danke... Dann warten wir doch mal was ASUS dazu sagt...


----------



## MaTzElUxE (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Benchmark Ergebnisse*

So

Ich habe das 37v. Also eines der aller ersten in Deutschland. Ich bin mal gespannt was Asus zu den Temps bei mir sagt, Weil ich will ja nicht das mir das book dann in nem Jahr abraucht, und dann heißts Sie hätten ja gleich reklamieren können.

Ein anderes Problem was ich habe,

ich habe das Notebook komplett neu aufgesetzt ( Windoofs runter und neu drauf ) und jetzt startet Power4Gear nicht selbständig und vorallem ist es nicht dauerhaft in der Statusleiste zu sehen. Wenn ich bei Power4Gear auf OK klicke schliest er das programm und ich muss es immer neustarten. Danke für die Hilfe schonmal.

im Idle hab ich grad beim Notebook 64°C. War aber auch schon auf 59°C. des schwankt so zwischen 59°C und 65°C im Idle. Belastung hab ich ja vorhin schonmal geschrieben.

Zum temperatur auslesen hab ich Hwinfo und das AMD clock tool.

Andere Frage:
Im Notebookjournal Forum hat jemand vom Asus-Support (also einer eurer Kollegen warsch.) Die Antwort bekommen, das sich Asus um das Problem zwecks Temperatur kümmert und ein Firmwareupdate geplant ist. Ist da was dran und was würde geändert werden?


----------



## C.C.[ASUS] (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Benchmark Ergebnisse*

Ich müsste bei Gelegenheit einmal unser G73JH überprüfen.
Generell kann ich euch schon mal das aktuelle Bios anbieten,
u.U. sind dort schon verbesserungen diesbezüglich enthalten.


----------



## Painkiller (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Benchmark Ergebnisse*



Kamui[ASUS] schrieb:


> Ich müsste bei Gelegenheit einmal unser G73JH überprüfen.
> Generell kann ich euch schon mal das aktuelle Bios anbieten,
> u.U. sind dort schon verbesserungen diesbezüglich enthalten.


 

Hast du auch Infos was damit alles geändert wird?


----------



## C.C.[ASUS] (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Benchmark Ergebnisse*

Leider nichts relevantes und der Rest der aufgeführt ist fällt wieder unter Confi.


----------



## linksaussen (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Benchmark Ergebnisse*



Kamui[ASUS] schrieb:


> Leider nichts relevantes und der Rest der aufgeführt ist fällt wieder unter Confi.


Hi Kamui,

danke für das BIOS. Würde mich interessieren, ob dies die Lüftersteuerung meines tz091v beeinflusst. Werd's ggf. am Wochenende mal installieren.


----------



## C.C.[ASUS] (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Benchmark Ergebnisse*

Hi,

das was ich beim Überfliegen gesehen hab, leider nicht - was allerdings nichts heißt den kleinere Änderungen tauchen schon mal nicht auf.


----------



## Nafura (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Benchmark Ergebnisse*

Hi,

Ich habe das Bios eben aufgespielt, kann mich täuschen aber der GPU Takt und Speicher werden stark reduziert in Windows.

LG, Nafura


----------



## Painkiller (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Benchmark Ergebnisse*

Mhm, dann werd ich mit dem Kauf wohl warten müssen, bis das Temp-Problem geklärt wurde...


----------



## linksaussen (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Benchmark Ergebnisse*



Nafura schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Ich habe das Bios eben aufgespielt, kann mich täuschen aber der GPU Takt und Speicher werden stark reduziert in Windows.
> 
> LG, Nafura



Wie kommst Du darauf? Nimm mal das AMD GPU Clock Tool und schau, was der Takt ist?
Ich habe mit dem 206-BIOS einen Takt von 700/1000 bei 1.15 Volt, wenn das G73 am Netz hängt, und unter Batteriebetrieb einen Takt von 300/1000 bei 0.95 Volt.


----------



## linksaussen (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Benchmark Ergebnisse*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Mhm, dann werd ich mit dem Kauf wohl warten müssen, bis das Temp-Problem geklärt wurde...


Die kleinen mit i5 haben scheinbar überhaupt keine Probleme. Ich würde mir bei Amazon ein tz091v bestellen. Du kannst es 30 Tage lang wieder kostenlos zurückschicken. Ich würde es empfehlen. Die Chance, dass Du ein defektes erwischt ist klein, da die defekten sich auf ein paar User konzentrieren.

Micky aus dem Notebookjournal-Forum hat beispielsweise 4 Stück bestellt. Er hatte beim ersten Temperaturprobleme wie auch ich. gute 100° beim Zocken. Bei den anderen hatte er Pixelfehler und jetzt ein Problem festgestellt, dass der Prozessor beim Batteriebetrieb runtertaktet. Anschliessend taktet er nicht mehr hoch, auch wenn das Netzteil wieder angehängt wird. Zum hochtakten hilft nur Sleep oder Neustart. Das ist aber meines Wissens auch generell ein Problem, werde das bei mir auch noch testen am Wochenende. Eventuell wird dieses Problem schon durch das 209-BIOS gelöst.


----------



## C.C.[ASUS] (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Benchmark Ergebnisse*

Also in den RLS-Notice is nichts zu sehen dies bezüglich.


----------



## Painkiller (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Benchmark Ergebnisse*

Na bei meinem "Glück" erwisch ich wieder eines bei den die Temps nicht stimmen...

Ich werd erstmal noch warten. Will nicht jedes mal wieder das Notebook neu einrichten müssen...


----------



## linksaussen (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Benchmark Ergebnisse*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Na bei meinem "Glück" erwisch ich wieder eines bei den die Temps nicht stimmen...
> 
> Ich werd erstmal noch warten. Will nicht jedes mal wieder das Notebook neu einrichten müssen...



... das lässt sich verhindern. Kauf Dir doch gleich ne SSD für die System-Partition. Habe ich so gemacht. Beim zweiten habe ich dann nur noch die SSD reingesteckt und fertig. 

Also ich kann das Notebook wirklich empfehlen, auch wenn es bei einigen "Temperaturprobleme" gab. Ich muss dazusagen, dass mein erstes zwar über 100° heiss wurde, aber ich hatte dennoch keine Probleme damit. Folglich müsste ASUS vielleicht mal sagen, was die GPU verträgt und ab wann sich das Ding selbständig runtertaktet. Wahrscheinlich haben viele der ersten "Besteller" so hohe Temps und merken es nicht, da sie nie nachschauen. Auch diese werden zufrieden sein. Eine kühlere GPU muss nicht zwingend länger leben. Es gibt ja auch heisse Frauen, bzw. früher heiss, die mittlerweile ganz schön alt sind.


----------



## Nafura (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Benchmark Ergebnisse*

Hi,

Ja ich hatte mich geirrt, der Takt war so niedrig weil ich auf Batterie war, am Netz ist es 700/1000.

Warum muss die GPU im Windows überhaupt den max Takt haben?

Würd ja reichen wenn der erst bei 3D Anwendung hochfährt.

LG, Nafura


----------



## linksaussen (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Benchmark Ergebnisse*



Nafura schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Ja ich hatte mich geirrt, der Takt war so niedrig weil ich auf Batterie war, am Netz ist es 700/1000.
> 
> ...


Ja, das stimmt. Kannst Du mal schauen, ob Du im Power4Gear den Takt für unterschiedliche Modi einstellen kannst? Dann könnte man bspw. die Grafikkarte im Office-Modus runtertakten und weniger Volt geben, damit die GPU unter 50° geht und mein Lüfter leise wird.


----------



## Nafura (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Benchmark Ergebnisse*

Hi,

Für die GPU kann ich da nichts einstellen.


----------



## loop (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Benchmark Ergebnisse*

Man kann in P4G keinen GPU Takt einstellen, normalerweise sollte die Grafikkartensoftware automatisch erkennen, dass man sich auf dem Desktop befindet, oder eben auch nicht. Diesen Bug gabs schon mal bei der GTX260M im G60vx.

BTW: Grüße von NBj


----------



## linksaussen (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Benchmark Ergebnisse*



loop schrieb:


> Man kann in P4G keinen GPU Takt einstellen, normalerweise sollte die Grafikkartensoftware automatisch erkennen, dass man sich auf dem Desktop befindet, oder eben auch nicht. Diesen Bug gabs schon mal bei der GTX260M im G60vx.
> 
> BTW: Grüße von NBj


Hm, schade. Dann kommt das eventuell auch im BIOS-Update 209? Oder muss dafür das BIOS der Grafikkarte geflasht werden?

BTW: Grüsse zurück.


----------



## loop (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Benchmark Ergebnisse*

könnte gut sein, dass ein VBios dabei ist, ASUS macht sowas schon mal abundzu (z.B bei meinem G50). Soweit ich weiß hat "to4you" das BIOS drauf, vllt fragst du ihn mal.


----------



## linksaussen (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Benchmark Ergebnisse*



loop schrieb:


> könnte gut sein, dass ein VBios dabei ist, ASUS macht sowas schon mal abundzu (z.B bei meinem G50). Soweit ich weiß hat "to4you" das BIOS drauf, vllt fragst du ihn mal.


Du meinst, dass dann sowohl das BIOS als auc VBIOS zusammen geflasht werden? Ja, ich frag mal bei to4you nach. Danke


----------



## C.C.[ASUS] (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Benchmark Ergebnisse*

Also nach 10min testen:

97°C GPU Temperatur, 60°C CPU Temperatur bei 25°C Raumtemperatur.

Reiner CPU Last test mit Prime95:

CPU Temperatur (Turbo on): 77°C
CPU Temperatur (Turbo off): 70°C

SN: A4xxx...
Gebaut in KW 17


//edit:

vBios ist im Bios enthalten:
Bios: 209 012.017.000.004.0359
Bios: 206 012.017.000.004.0359

Da ist nix passiert


----------



## linksaussen (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Benchmark Ergebnisse*



Kamui[ASUS] schrieb:


> Also nach 10min testen:
> 
> 97°C GPU Temperatur, 60°C CPU Temperatur bei 25°C Raumtemperatur.
> 
> ...



Hi Kamui, mit was hast Du die GPU getestet?

Woran erkennst Du, dass sich am vBios nichts geändert hat? 

Thx!


----------



## C.C.[ASUS] (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Benchmark Ergebnisse*

vBios Version steht im Changelog.

Getest hab ich mit FurMark - Stability und Extremmode.


----------



## Painkiller (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Benchmark Ergebnisse*

Wie heiß darf das System maximal werden? Kommt mir doch ziemlich warm vor, obwohl ihr auf eine neue Kühltechnik setzt.


----------



## Nafura (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Benchmark Ergebnisse*

Welche ATI Treiberversion ist der von der Asus HP ?


----------



## C.C.[ASUS] (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Benchmark Ergebnisse*

105°C CPU Temperatur sind spezifiziert selbiges gilt für die GPU

ATI Treiber: V8.683.0.0

Kannst du aber nicht mit einer Catalyst Version vergleichen, den hier wird die Treiber Version angegeben und nicht die CCC Version.


----------



## linksaussen (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Benchmark Ergebnisse*



Kamui[ASUS] schrieb:


> vBios Version steht im Changelog.
> 
> Getest hab ich mit FurMark - Stability und Extremmode.



Furmark lass ich auf meinem nicht laufen. Auf dem vorherigen habe ich es laufen lassen, nachdem ich definitiv wusste, dass er zu heiss wird. Ich hatte ohne Extrem Burning Mode mit 1920x1080 und Stable Test nach 2 Minuten 106° erreicht und dann abgebrochen.
Wie gesagt, ich hatte auch beim Crysis-Spielen 102° max-temp. Jetzt habe ich beim Crysis-Spielen bisher maximal 88° geschafft. Das sollte sich mit Deinem Gerät decken.

Idle ist 56-59° (am Strom), Beim Spielen unter 90°. 
Beim alten war Idle 63-67°, beim Spielen entweder knapp unter oder knapp über 100°...


----------



## Painkiller (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Benchmark Ergebnisse*

Die Unterschiede sind doch ganz schön groß....


----------



## linksaussen (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Benchmark Ergebnisse*



Kamui[ASUS] schrieb:


> 105°C CPU Temperatur sind spezifiziert selbiges gilt für die GPU



Ja, denke 105° sollte man nicht erreichen. Ich schaff's mit meinem Notebook jedenfalls nicht, aber wie gesagt, Furmark nutze ich nicht.


----------



## Painkiller (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Benchmark Ergebnisse*

@ ASUS

Wie wird jetzt weiter mit dem Problem verfahren? Liegt der Fehler am BIOS oder an der Kühlung?

Kommt eine überarbeitete Revision? Oder werden Stichproben genommen?


----------



## linksaussen (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Benchmark Ergebnisse*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Die Unterschiede sind doch ganz schön groß....


... allerdings. Ich denke mehr als 10° im hohen Bereich. Da ich allerdings nur zocke kann man's nicht genau sagen. Mit dem alten kam ich bei Crysis manchmal nach 2 Stunden auf eine Max-Temp von 96°, manchmal auf 102°. Mit dem neuen liegt der Rekord bei 88°.


----------



## Nafura (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Benchmark Ergebnisse*

Ich meinte diesen hier Version V8.692.1.0, und was der für eine CCC Version ist.


----------



## C.C.[ASUS] (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Benchmark Ergebnisse*

@Nafura, welche CCC Version es ist, kann ich dir leider nicht sagen.

@Painkiller, ich werd es weiter beobachten, zur genaueren Analyse brauch ich aber immer die Seriennummern der Geräte, um zu vergleichen aus welcher Charge sie stammen.


----------



## Painkiller (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Benchmark Ergebnisse*

[QUOTE='Kamui[ASUS]
@Painkiller, ich werd es weiter beobachten, zur genaueren Analyse brauch ich aber immer die Seriennummern der Geräte, um zu vergleichen aus welcher Charge sie stammen.[/QUOTE]

Gut, danke dir...


----------



## Nafura (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Benchmark Ergebnisse*

Ich wollte gerade Dragon Age installieren, sobald das Installmenü kommt bleibt der PC hängen ist nur noch durch einen Neustart zu beheben.

Neustart=die Powertaste gedrückt halten.


----------



## diebelsalt (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Benchmark Ergebnisse*

Hallo,

ich habe jetzt auch mein 2tes G73JH-TZ091V von Amazon. Beim ersten hab  ich in GTA 4, CoH und Crysis locker 103 Grad GPU Temperatur erreicht. Furmark  hat die 105 Grad bei weitem gesprengt, danach hab ich aufgehört. Hier  meine Email an den Asus Support:



> Guten Tag Herr Müller,
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre Email!
> 
> ...



Ich bin mir aber unsicher, was die CMOS Batterie mit einer heißen GPU zu  tuen hat, aber daraufhin hab ich es zurückgeschickt. Mein 2tes G73  (wieder von Amazon) erreicht unter gleichen Bedingungen in GTA 4 und  Crysis 96 Grad, während Furmark die 100 Grad wieder locker knackt  (allerdings gefühlt nicht so schnell wie beim alten). Die Seriennummern  könnte ich zur Verfügung stellen. Bei Einbau meiner SSD ist mir außerdem  ein Unterschied beim Seriennummernaufkleber auf dem MXM Graka Modul  aufgefallen: Das alte hatte einen länglichen grünen Aufkleber, während  das neue einen weißen fast quadratischen mit einem 2D Strichcode hat.

Bin mir noch nicht ganz sicher, aber die Temps des neuen scheinen okay, bis auf Furmark, aber das ist ja abseits jeder Realität.

P.S.: Zimmertemperatur zwischen 21 und 22 Grad mit Auslieferungstreibern und AMD Clock Tool ermittelte Temperaturen.

Grüße


----------



## to4you (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Benchmark Ergebnisse*

Habe auch eines der ersten G73 bekommen die von Amazon ausgeliefert worden sind, das Asus G73JH-TZ037V.
    Seit drei Tagen funktioniert aber die tolle Tastaturbeleuchtung nicht mehr?
    Ich habe schon das ATK Package deinstalliert und die aktuelle Version ATK Package Version: 1.0.0003 installiert, auch habe ich den ATK Hotkey 1.0.0056 installiert, aber alles ohne Erfolg, ich bekomme die Tastaturbeleuchtung nicht mehr zum Laufen.
    Hat vielleicht noch jemand eine Idee oder soll ich es zur Reparatur einsenden?
    grüße to4you


----------



## linksaussen (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Benchmark Ergebnisse*



to4you schrieb:


> Habe auch eines der ersten G73 bekommen die von Amazon ausgeliefert worden sind, das Asus G73JH-TZ037V.
> Seit drei Tagen funktioniert aber die tolle Tastaturbeleuchtung nicht mehr?
> Ich habe schon das ATK Package deinstalliert und die aktuelle Version ATK Package Version: 1.0.0003 installiert, auch habe ich den ATK Hotkey 1.0.0056 installiert, aber alles ohne Erfolg, ich bekomme die Tastaturbeleuchtung nicht mehr zum Laufen.
> Hat vielleicht noch jemand eine Idee oder soll ich es zur Reparatur einsenden?
> grüße to4you


Liegt das ggf. am 209-BIOS? Du hast das doch schon drauf, oder?


----------



## C.C.[ASUS] (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Benchmark Ergebnisse*

ATK Package V1.0.0004 including
(1)ATK Hotkey: v1.0.0057
(2)ATK Media: v2.0.0008
(3)ATKOSD2: v7.0.0010
(4)ATK Generic Function Service: v1.0.0010
(5)ATK0100 driver: 
v1043.2.15.101 (XP)
v1043.2.31.102 (Vista 32)
v1043.2.15.73 (Vista 64)
v1043.2.31.105 (Win7 32)
v1043.2.15.75 (Win7 64)

ASUSTreiber.de Download - ATK Package

evtl hilft es.


----------



## MaTzElUxE (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Benchmark Ergebnisse*



MaTzElUxE schrieb:


> So
> 
> Ich habe das 37v. Also eines der aller ersten in Deutschland. Ich bin mal gespannt was Asus zu den Temps bei mir sagt, Weil ich will ja nicht das mir das book dann in nem Jahr abraucht, und dann heißts Sie hätten ja gleich reklamieren können.
> 
> ...



Kann mir da jemand helfen? Schreibe grad vom handy deswegen wirds nicht viel. Danke für die hilfe. Und würdet ihr das notebook mit meinen temps behalten? Gruß matzeluxe


----------



## diebelsalt (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Benchmark Ergebnisse*

Hallo

@Kamui

Ich habe auch grad nochmal 10 min Furmark Xtreme Mode auf meinem 2ten G73JH-TZ091V getestet. Die maximale GPU Temperatur waren 108 Grad bei 22 Grad Raumtemperatur. Wenn ich mir dagegen deinen Test anschaue, hab ich das Gefühl, dass mein 2tes G73 auch nicht ganz okay ist . Wie gesagt bei normalen Games hatte bis jetzt maximal 97 Grad. Hab etwas Angst, wenn dann wirklich bald Sommer ist, dass da was abraucht. Was meinst du dazu? Danke

Grüße


----------



## linksaussen (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Benchmark Ergebnisse*

Würde auch sagen, dass Du ein heisses hast. 
Ich habe Kamui mal die beiden Seriennummern eines heissen und eines kühlen G73 geschickt, mal schauen, vielleicht finden sie ja was raus.




diebelsalt schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> @Kamui
> 
> ...


----------



## diebelsalt (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Benchmark Ergebnisse*



linksaussen schrieb:


> Würde auch sagen, dass Du ein heisses hast.
> Ich habe Kamui mal die beiden Seriennummern eines heissen und eines kühlen G73 geschickt, mal schauen, vielleicht finden sie ja was raus.



Huhu,

das erste, welches ich hatte, war noch heißer.

Grüße

P.S. Nach dem kleinen (10 minütigen) Furmark Test gestern, bekomme ich jetzt laufend Blue Screens und Freezes. Damit ist das NB wohl hin und das 2te geht auch zurück. Bin nur noch am überlegen ob an Amazon oder an Asus RMA (hat da jmd Erfahrungen wie lange das dauert?). Langsam bin ich etwas genervt...


----------



## Nafura (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Benchmark Ergebnisse*

Hi,

Eine Frage an Asus, warum ist im Gerätemanager unter Tastatur ein Konflikt?

Die Funktion ist aber gegeben.

LG


----------



## micky72 (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Benchmark Ergebnisse*

@kumai

kannst du evtl. etwas zu dem Runtertaktungsproblem beim i7 sagen, welches im Akkubetrieb auftaucht ?

Falls nicht, teste mal im Akkubetrieb, nach einer ungewissen Zeit taktet der i7 runter, laut hwinfo auf 500 mhz ???

Allerdings taktet er nicht mehr hoch, selbst wenn man ihn ans Netz anschließt, da hilft nur runterfahren oder Ruhezustand....

Und in dem Zustand ist alles extremst ruckelig, daher ist es sehr naehliegend, dass das so nicht beabsichtigt ist....

@linksaussne

mein drittes notebook habe ich nicht wegen dieses Problems zurückgeschickt, sondern primär wegen eines Pixelfehlers... von vier hatten zwei also Displayfehler....

Das vierte hat diesen Bug mit dem Heruntertakten auch, daher vermute ich, dass dieses Problem anders als beim Hitzeproblem jedes Notebook hat....


----------



## linksaussen (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Benchmark Ergebnisse*



micky72 schrieb:


> @kumai
> ...
> 
> @linksaussne
> ...


... hallo Micky72, 
das ist interessant, dass diese Pixelfehler so häufig auftreten. Ich konnte auf meinem zweiten zum Glück keinen feststellen.
Das Problem mit dem Runtertakten habe ich auch und ich bin auch der Meinung, dass da generell was faul ist. Denke, da braucht es nochmals ein BIOS-Update von Asus, ansonsten lässt sich das Notebook im Batteriebetrieb nicht wirklich zum Gamen verwenden ... für mich nicht so schlimm, da ich eh meistens am Netz bin, aber definitiv etwas, was von ASUS noch bereinigt werden muss.


----------



## micky72 (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Benchmark Ergebnisse*

wäre ja mal schön, wenn jemand das mit dem bios 209 testen würde oder von Asus mal ein Statement käme....


----------



## Nafura (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Benchmark Ergebnisse*

Was ist die aktuellst Power 4 Gear Version für das G73?


----------



## MaTzElUxE (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Benchmark Ergebnisse*



MaTzElUxE schrieb:


> Ein anderes Problem was ich habe,
> 
> ich habe das Notebook komplett neu aufgesetzt ( Windoofs runter und neu  drauf ) und jetzt startet Power4Gear nicht selbständig und vorallem ist  es nicht dauerhaft in der Statusleiste zu sehen. Wenn ich bei Power4Gear  auf OK klicke schliest er das programm und ich muss es immer  neustarten. Danke für die Hilfe schonmal.



Ich verzweifel daran grade


----------



## Nafura (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Benchmark Ergebnisse*

Wie meinst du das?

Bei mir ist es auch nicht in der Taskleiste, wenn ich es aus den programmen öffne und auf OK klicke ist auch auch wieder weg.

Warum sollte das in der Taskleiste bleiben?

Gruß


----------



## Painkiller (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Benchmark Ergebnisse*



micky72 schrieb:


> wäre ja mal schön, wenn jemand das mit dem bios 209 testen würde oder von Asus mal ein Statement käme....




Nur die Ruhe... Die müssen das auch erstmal alles prüfen...


----------



## Nafura (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Benchmark Ergebnisse*

Ich hab das 209 Bios drauf hat sich zum 206 nichts verändert, oder besser gesagt ich kann nichts feststellen.


----------



## micky72 (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Benchmark Ergebnisse*

@painkiller

stimmt, ruhe... asus hat das Gerät ja erst seit März draußen....und immer noch kein offizielles Statement bezüglich des Hitzeproblems oder Runtertaktungsproblems....


----------



## MaTzElUxE (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Benchmark Ergebnisse*



Nafura schrieb:


> Wie meinst du das?
> 
> Bei mir ist es auch nicht in der Taskleiste, wenn ich es aus den programmen öffne und auf OK klicke ist auch auch wieder weg.
> 
> ...



weil es in der orginalversion, also so wie das system ausgeliefert wird, in der taskleiste immer vorhanden war. deswegen.


----------



## C.C.[ASUS] (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Benchmark Ergebnisse*



micky72 schrieb:


> @kumai
> 
> kannst du evtl. etwas zu dem Runtertaktungsproblem beim i7 sagen, welches im Akkubetrieb auftaucht ?
> 
> ...


 
Teste ich Dienstag mal, danke für die info.

P4G version müsste ich auch Dienstag nach schauen


----------



## Painkiller (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Benchmark Ergebnisse*



micky72 schrieb:


> @painkiller
> 
> stimmt, ruhe... asus hat das Gerät ja erst seit März draußen....und immer noch kein offizielles Statement bezüglich des Hitzeproblems oder Runtertaktungsproblems....





Solche tests dauern nun mal... vorallem weil es nicht bei jedem NB vorkommt... die werden sich schon melden...


----------



## linksaussen (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Benchmark Ergebnisse*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Solche tests dauern nun mal... vorallem weil es nicht bei jedem NB vorkommt... die werden sich schon melden...



Ja, denke auch, dass es schwierig ist, wenn die Notebooks bzgl Hitze unterschiedlich sind. Ich habe Kamui die Seriennummer meines alten Books geschickt. Eventuell kann er anhand dieser etwas rausfinden und erhält auch ein "heisses" Book. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es ATI-Karten gibt, die einen solchen Hitzeunterschied machen. Es gibt bestimmt schlechtere und bessere Chips, aber >10° kann meiner Meinung nach nicht sein. Daher glaube ich eher, dass in manchen Books die Wärmeleitpaste nicht korrekt aufgetragen wurde. Höchstwahrscheinlich viel zu dick. Leider kann man da selbst nicht nachschauen, da man so die Garantie verliert. 
Das Runtertakten wird bestimmt hoffentlich mit einem BIOS-Update behoben werden. Sollte ja eigentlich nicht so komplex sein, den Prozessor im Batteriemodus garnicht erst runterzutakten. Und wenn das gemacht wird, dann muss bei Stromzufuhr der Takt natürlich wieder hochgefahren werden. Bisher geschieht dies nur nach einem Neustart oder einem Wechsel zum Sleep-Modus.

Mit meinem zweiten G73 habe ich nur dieses Problem mit dem Runtertakten, wobei ich natürlich die meiste Zeit eh am Stromnetz hänge und mich das nicht wirklch stört. Für jene, die das Notebook oft mit Batterie betreiben, ist dies allerdings doch schon sehr störend, da es nicht nur beim Gamen ruckelt, sondern auch bspw. beim Anschauen von Videos auf Youtube. Somit sollte hier ein Update doch zügig folgen. ASUS weiss jetzt Bescheid und kann das Problem erörtern, das wie bisher in einer Umfrage ermittelt definitiv auf jedem G73 auftritt.


----------



## bugme (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Benchmark Ergebnisse*

Hallo,

habt ihr mit eurem G73 auch das Problem, dass wenn im Bildschirm sehr dunkel Stellen zu sehen sind z.B. in Videosequenzen mit schwarze Streifen ( oberhalb und Unterhalb vom bildschirm) , ein heller Streifen unterhalb der webcam zu sehen ist? Wenn ich die Helligkeit zurückstelle wird es weniger! Es ist wie ein Halbkreis wo es kein schwarz ist, sondern deutlich grau! 

Ist mit meinem Display was nicht in Ordnung oder ist das normal? Weil sonst ist alles sehr scharf und sieht richtig gut aus, auch wenn an der stelle normale farben dargestellt werden, beispielsweise mein Hintergrundbild. Nur ist es da ein wenig heller, man merkt es aber nur wenn es richtig dunkel ist im Bild.


----------



## Nafura (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Benchmark Ergebnisse*

Ist bei mir auch so beim Hochfahren zb.

Ich hab jetzt crisis in FHD auf  alles sehr hoch (ist sogar noch ruckelfrei) za. 15 Min. gespielt, ich komme auf eine max. GPU Temperatur von 94°C ist das noch OK?

LG, Nafura


----------



## bugme (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Benchmark Ergebnisse*



Nafura schrieb:


> Ist bei mir auch so beim Hochfahren zb.
> 
> Ich hab jetzt crisis in FHD auf  alles sehr hoch (ist sogar noch ruckelfrei) za. 15 Min. gespielt, ich komme auf eine max. GPU Temperatur von 94°C ist das noch OK?
> 
> LG, Nafura



Ok viele Dank. Dachte, das wäre nur bei mir so.

Ich habe 90° gehabt. Alsos ist die temp ok.


----------



## C.C.[ASUS] (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Benchmark Ergebnisse*

Hallo zusammne,

im Anhang findet ihr einmal die aktuelle P4G Version.


edit: hab ne noch etwas neuere Version gefunden.


----------



## diebelsalt (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Benchmark Ergebnisse*



bugme schrieb:


> Ok viele Dank. Dachte, das wäre nur bei mir so.
> 
> Ich habe 90° gehabt. Alsos ist die temp ok.



Huhu,

ja 90° sind okay würde ich sagen. 94 Grad wäre mir je nachdem welche Zimmertemperatur du hast schon fast zuviel. Der Sommer kommt ja erst noch. Mein erstes hatte ca. 102° und mein zweites bevor es ausgestiegen ist 98°. Ich hoffe mein nächstes wird ein kühles .

Grüße


----------



## Nafura (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Benchmark Ergebnisse*

Danke für die neue Version.

Asus könnte ja ein wenig früher die Lüfter hochdrehen, dann wären die Temperaturen niedriger die Lautstärke aber höher.

Möchte mein G73 nicht zurück schicken, ich beobachte das mit den Temps noch weiter.
In welcher Energie Einstellung spielt ihr?

LG, Nafura


----------



## C.C.[ASUS] (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Benchmark Ergebnisse*

Nafura,

wenn du den Intel Turbo Modus (links oben die Taste) abschaltest wird das Gerät aufjeden fall nicht so warm, allerdings habe ich nicht getest wie hoch der Leistungsunterschied ist.

lg cc


----------



## Nafura (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Benchmark Ergebnisse*

Den Twin Turbo hab ich nie eingeschaltet.

Hab jetzt im Idle 60-61°C, und gestern hatte ich so 15-20 Min Crysis alles auf max 94-95°C max Temperatur.

Könnte mein NB wirklich defekt sein?


----------



## Painkiller (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Benchmark Ergebnisse*



> In welcher Energie Einstellung spielt ihr?


 
Bei Laptops hab ich immer auf "Höchstleistung". Damit die Komponenten genug Strom bekommen...


Edit: evtl. sollte man den Namen des Threads ändern... z.b. in: Fragen zur ASUS G73JH-Serie


----------



## PierreSacher[ASUS] (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Benchmark Ergebnisse*

Name des Threads lässt sich ned ändern.
Zumindest hab ich keine Optiond afür gefunden.


----------



## C.C.[ASUS] (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Benchmark Ergebnisse*

Also ich hab das mit dem Runtertakten getestet.

500MHz ist garnicht möglich, da 7x133 ~930MHz ergibt dieser Wert bleibt stabil solange man im Battery Safe Mode ist im HighPerfomance Mode (im Akku betrieb) betreibt der Tank ein regelrechtes PingPong (laut HW Info - CPU-Z zeigt dies nicht).

Im Idle und am Netz sieht der Takt so aus:
HighPerfomanceMode ~1,6-2,8GHz
EntertainMode ~ 930MHz
QuiteOfficeMode ~930MHz
BatterySafeMode ~930MHz


----------



## Nafura (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Benchmark Ergebnisse*

Müsst ihr HWINFO32 auch immer 2x öffnen, beim 1 Mal zeigt er mir die GPU Temps nicht an, steht 0 drin, beim 2 öffnen funktioniert es.


----------



## Painkiller (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Benchmark Ergebnisse*



PierreSacher[ASUS] schrieb:


> Name des Threads lässt sich ned ändern.
> Zumindest hab ich keine Optiond afür gefunden.


 

Hab mal einen Mod angeschrieben....


----------



## C.C.[ASUS] (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Benchmark Ergebnisse*



Nafura schrieb:


> Müsst ihr HWINFO32 auch immer 2x öffnen, beim 1 Mal zeigt er mir die GPU Temps nicht an, steht 0 drin, beim 2 öffnen funktioniert es.



zum auslesen der Temp's hab ich CoreTemp genommen, aber auch HWInfo in der aktuellen Beta hat sie angezeigt.


----------



## Nafura (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Benchmark Ergebnisse*

CoreTemp zeigt ja nur die CPU Temperatur an nicht die GPU oder?


----------



## micky72 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*

@kamui

genau das ist der Fehler, 7x133 ist nicht 500 mhz, trotzdem zeigt er 500 mhz an, aber nicht sofort, du musst den Laptop mindestens 30 Minuten im Akkubetrieb laufen lassen...

Welchen Modus du mit power4gear einstellst ist dabei irrelevant.. bitte teste mit Bios 206....


----------



## linksaussen (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*



micky72 schrieb:


> @kamui
> 
> genau das ist der Fehler, 7x133 ist nicht 500 mhz, trotzdem zeigt er 500 mhz an, aber nicht sofort, du musst den Laptop mindestens 30 Minuten im Akkubetrieb laufen lassen...
> 
> Welchen Modus du mit power4gear einstellst ist dabei irrelevant.. bitte teste mit Bios 206....


Hallo kamui,

genau, teste das ganze mit BIOS 206. Vielleicht hilft das BIOS 209 bereits für diesen Fehler?

Er taktet mit BIOS 206 nach einer ungewissen Zeit auf 500Mhz runter, obwohl 7x dasteht. Das ist bei mir und vielen anderen so. Mode war High Performance.


----------



## linksaussen (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*



linksaussen schrieb:


> Hallo kamui,
> 
> genau, teste das ganze mit BIOS 206. Vielleicht hilft das BIOS 209 bereits für diesen Fehler?
> 
> Er taktet mit BIOS 206 nach einer ungewissen Zeit auf 500Mhz runter, obwohl 7x dasteht. Das ist bei mir und vielen anderen so. Mode war High Performance.


@kamui: Du musst das Netzteil ausstecken, und dann passiert es irgendwann unter 50% Akku, dass der Prozessor runtergetaktet wird. Wie gesagt, Micky und ich verwenden BIOS 206. Falls es mit dem 209 gelöst ist, würde ich das 209 installieren. Aber ich sehe mich nicht als Tester davon, somit hätte ich gerne eine Antwort von Euch.

Hier mal ein Screenshot, wie das ganze dann in HwInfo aussieht, nachdem der Prozessor runtergetaktet wurde. Dann hilft nur noch ein Neustart oder Schlafmodus:

http://www.thomasclaudiushuber.com/temp/g73taktetrunter.pnghttp://www.thomasclaudiushuber.com/temp/g73taktetrunter.png


----------



## Nafura (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*

Warum muss die GPU im Windows Desktop mit 700/1000 arbeiten, sogar meine GTX 285 am Desktop PC taktet in Windows herunter?

Ich denke das ist mit einem Bios Update zu beheben, solche Dinge sollten bei einem NB um 1700 Euro nicht vorkommen.

LG


----------



## C.C.[ASUS] (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*

Ich werde das Gerät wie ihr beschreibt einfach mal 30min im Akku betrieb belassen, allerdings ist auf unserer Maschine schon 209 drauf.

@Nafura, ich verwende immer CoreTemp + GPU-Z

es kann sein das es ein Auslesefehler ist was die Clock angeht.
- ich frag aber mal im HQ nach


----------



## Huskie (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*

Hallo an alle,

musste mich jetzt auch mal hier anmelden da ich auch ein G73 TZ014 habe.
Das Notebook ist jetzt schon 22 Tage in Reperatur bei der Firma Bitronic.
Leider Fehlen Ersatzteile, eingesendet habe ich es nach ca. 14 Tagen da das Notebook einfach
aus ging und neu startete. Nach ein paar Tests stellte ich fest das die Temp, bei Furemark 110C° erreichte und ausging. Auch beim spielen verhielte sich das Notebook so. Laut Bitronic sollte die GPU und CPU getauscht werden.

Ich finde es sehr schade das einfach keine Ersatzteile da sind.
Und das es nicht sofort ausgetauscht wird, das es ja erst 14 Tage alt war.

Gruß
Mike


----------



## micky72 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*

@kumai

dann bringt der Test nicht viel, da ja laut deiner Aussage keine nennenswerten Änderungen im 209er Bios vorgenommen wurden...

Auch wenn es ein Auslesefehler ist, das System jedenfalls geht dermaßen in die Knie, dass man noch nicht mal Youtube-videos mehr schauen kann....


----------



## C.C.[ASUS] (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*



micky72 schrieb:


> @kumai
> 
> dann bringt der Test nicht viel, da ja laut deiner Aussage keine nennenswerten Änderungen im 209er Bios vorgenommen wurden...
> 
> Auch wenn es ein Auslesefehler ist, das System jedenfalls geht dermaßen in die Knie, dass man noch nicht mal Youtube-videos mehr schauen kann....



meine aussage bezog sich auf die GPU Taktung, 700/1000 sind es nämlich nicht im Akkumodus, sondern 300/1000(kann auch weniger sein).

Was das CPU Phänomen angeht so teste ich dies grade noch.


----------



## linksaussen (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*



Kamui[ASUS] schrieb:


> meine aussage bezog sich auf die GPU Taktung, 700/1000 sind es nämlich nicht im Akkumodus, sondern 300/1000(kann auch weniger sein).
> 
> Was das CPU Phänomen angeht so teste ich dies grade noch.



Ja, die GPU geht im Akkumodus runter. Das lässt sich allerdings in den Advanced Settings von Power4Gear ändern, dass diese auch im Akkumodus mit 700/1000 läuft. Beim Taktungsproblem geht's rein um die CPU.


----------



## C.C.[ASUS] (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*



linksaussen schrieb:


> Ja, die GPU geht im Akkumodus runter. Das lässt sich allerdings in den Advanced Settings von Power4Gear ändern, dass diese auch im Akkumodus mit 700/1000 läuft. Beim Taktungsproblem geht's rein um die CPU.



weiß ich.

ich bezog mich hier rauf:



Nafura schrieb:


> Warum muss die GPU im Windows Desktop mit 700/1000 arbeiten, sogar meine GTX 285 am Desktop PC taktet in Windows herunter?
> 
> Ich denke das ist mit einem Bios Update zu beheben, solche Dinge sollten bei einem NB um 1700 Euro nicht vorkommen.
> 
> LG




Bisher läuft das Gerät noch bei 930MHz, ich beobachte es weiter


----------



## linksaussen (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*



Kamui[ASUS] schrieb:


> weiß ich.
> 
> ich bezog mich hier rauf:
> 
> ...


Ja, ok. Ich habe auf notebookjournal.de im Forum gelesen, dass das Problem mit dem 209-BIOS behoben sein soll. Allerdings haben dort manche Probleme mit der Tastatur-Beleuchtung. Geht diese bei Dir mit dem 209-BIOS noch?


----------



## C.C.[ASUS] (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*



linksaussen schrieb:


> Ja, ok. Ich habe auf notebookjournal.de im Forum gelesen, dass das Problem mit dem 209-BIOS behoben sein soll. Allerdings haben dort manche Probleme mit der Tastatur-Beleuchtung. Geht diese bei Dir mit dem 209-BIOS noch?



Ja tut sie, Leuchtet nach wie vor.


----------



## linksaussen (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*



Kamui[ASUS] schrieb:


> Ja tut sie, Leuchtet nach wie vor.


Das hört sich gut an.  Dann wäre ja einem Update nichts entgegenzusetzen. Warten wir ab, bis Dein Akku weniger wird und ob dann das Taktungsproblem tatsächlich nicht auftritt. Was hast Du für ein Modell? Auch ein TZ091v?


----------



## C.C.[ASUS] (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*

Hi,

also bei 6% Akku Ladung wollte ich dann doch das Netzteil wieder einstecken.
CPU Clock bei 930MHz


----------



## Painkiller (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*

@ Kamui

Sieht fast so aus als ob es eine bestimmte Charge ist, die Probleme macht...oder?


----------



## bugme (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*

Was passiert denn wenn Asus fest stellt, das eine Charge betroffen ist? Werden die dann getauscht , z.B. in Bezug auf die Temperatur Probleme?


----------



## linksaussen (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*



Kamui[ASUS] schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> also bei 6% Akku Ladung wollte ich dann doch das Netzteil wieder einstecken.
> CPU Clock bei 930MHz


Wow, dann wurde das im BIOS behoben. Richtig gut wäre natürlich, wenn Du es mit dem 206-BIOS testen könntest. Dann könnte man definitiv sagen, dass das BIOS daran schuld ist und sich keiner um seinen Rechner sorgen muss.

Was hast Du für ein Modell, auch ein TZ091v?


----------



## C.C.[ASUS] (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> @ Kamui
> 
> Sieht fast so aus als ob es eine bestimmte Charge ist, die Probleme macht...oder?



Ist aktuell noch schwer zu sagen, dazu hab ich noch nicht genug Infos.

@linksaussen
TZ014V


----------



## juced (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*

hi,
ich hab mich hier auch mal neu angemeldet.

Ich hatte schon zwei 91v Modelle von Amazon.
Das erste ging zurück wegen zu hoher Temperatur bei der GPU. Beim Spielen über 100°C, Furemark bis 110°C und dann abgestürzt.
im Idle 66° bis 68° bei der GPU.
Mein zweites war von den Temps her um einiges besser, nur hat da was bei der Maustaste geklappert.
Da hatte ich im Idle um die 59°C bei der GPU und bei Crysis max. 93°, furmark max. 98°C.

Mich würde besonders interessieren, ob das normal ist, wenn beim Surfen, oder im Idle der GPU Takt 700 MHz und Speichertakt 1000 MHz ist.
*Wieso taktet sich die Grafikkarte nicht automatisch runter, wenn sie nicht besonders ausgelastet wird???*

Mein Kumpel hat einen Acer 8942G, das stärkste Modell mit der ATI 5850.
Diese Grafikkarte taktet automatisch, auch wenn Powerplay aktiviert und bei Netzbetrieb auf Maximale Leistung eingestellt wird, automatisch runter. Sowohl der GPU Takt als auch der Speichertakt der Grafikkarte wird runtergetaktet.

Ist das bei der ATI 5870 nicht mehr nötig?
kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, ich denke wenn die runtertakteten würde, wäre das gerät im Idle noch etwas leiserer?

das liegt aber dann vermutlich am ATI Treiber, dass die nicht runtertaktet.

und die Grafikkarte von meim kumpel hat im idle 48°C.
Ist das wirklich normal und von Asus geplant, wenn sogar drauf steht, "perfekte Kühlung und leiser Betrieb",
wenn die Grafikkarte im g73 ca. >10°C mehr hat?

Sind der Unterschied von der 5850 zu 5870 wirklich 10°C bzw. dass die einer runtertaktet und die andere nicht, wenn die grafik nicht besonders beansprucht wird??


----------



## C.C.[ASUS] (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*

Hi juced,

ja du hast recht, ich werd mal nachfragen ob das HQ ein anderes VBios releasen


----------



## MaTzElUxE (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*

Kamui, hast du eine Ahnung wie ich power4gear wieder in die Statusleiste bekomme wie es im Auslieferungszustand ist?

Ich hab das System neu aufgesetzt und Power4Gear jetzt schon zum 2. Mal installiert und es muss immer noch normal gestartet werden und bleibt aber nicht dauerhaft an.


----------



## C.C.[ASUS] (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*

gute frage, is aber auch nicht so dramatisch.

Du kannst es immer über start -> ausführen power4gear starten, ist ja nur für die settings


----------



## linksaussen (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*

@Kamui: Weitere Frage: Anscheinend ist auf der vorinstallierten Windows 7 auch eine Power DVD Oem-Version drauf. Ich habe meine Platte formatiert und Windows 7 Ultimate installiert. Auf der meinem Book beiliegenden ASUS-Disc sind nur die Treiber drauf. Weitere Discs sind beim TZ091V nicht dabei. Woher bekommt man PowerDVD? Muss man das separat erwerben, wenn man neu installiert?


----------



## C.C.[ASUS] (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*

Die PowerDVD Version ist nur im Recovery enthalten, anders kommt man dort leider nicht ran.


----------



## micky72 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*

Drei Fragen:

1.) Wozu habt ihr diesen komischen turbomodus überhaupt eingebaut ? Werdet ihr da nachbessern, so dass er etwas bringt ?

2.) Kann man die PowerDVD-Version auf PowerDVD 10 updaten ? Er springt dann zu einer Update-Seite von cyberlink, aber funktioniert das mit der oem-Version ?

3.) Ich hatte ein tz037v, da war kein powerdvd dabei, wurden die ersten Geräte ohne ausgeliefert ? Was ist mit diesen Kunden, können die kostenfrei die oem-Version noch nachgeliefert bekommen ?


----------



## C.C.[ASUS] (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*

Hallo micky,

zu 1. der TurboModus ist nicht von uns sondern von Intel (Increasing Performance with Intel® Turbo Boost Technology) wir bieten nur die Option diesen ein und aus zu schalten.

zu 2. Nein OEM Software lässt sich nicht Updaten.

zu 3. Als Medium liegt es nie dabei es ist wenn nur Pre-Installed.


----------



## micky72 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*

zu 1.)

Ich meine nicht den Turbo-boost, sondern die Turbo-Taste... Wenn die Tubro-Taste deaktiviert ist, turboboostet der i7 ja trotzdem noch.

Durch die Aktivierung des Turbo sollte es doch so sein, dass der maximale Turboboost von 2.8 ghz angehoben werden würde, oder ?

zu 2.) das ist aber äußerst gemein, besonders weil die oem-Software dazu auffordert, auf 5.1 Kanal-sound abzudaten und dann kommt man auf eine 10er-Version für 44 € ???? Diejenigen, die dann bestellen, habe dann einen Fehler gemacht ???

zu 3.) das meine ich ja, es war nicht preinstalled, gibt es also Geräte, die diese Software nicht hatten ? Falls ja, wieso ? Das kann doch nur ein Auslieferungsfehler sein, oder ?


----------



## C.C.[ASUS] (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*

Hi,

hab noch mal nachgeschaut, der Turbo Mode erhöht die Clock noch mal um bis zu 6% (statt 2800MHz -> 2968Mhz)

Zum Thema OEM Software das liegt daran das Cyberlink ja Geldverdienen will und deswegen sagt das du das Kaufen sollst. 5.1 kann über HDMI/Optisch ausgegeben werden da die Daten ja per Pass-Through rausgehen.

Es kann durch aus sein das es je nach Konfig drauf ist oder nicht.


----------



## micky72 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*

Leider hat das mit dem Ausgang HDMI gar nichts zu tun, PowerDVD 9.0 oem liefert absichtlich nur 2.1 Sound, das sagt die Software selbst aus !

Ich finde es als Käufer eines Premium-Notebooks mit BR-Laufwerk sehr wichtig, dass ich eine Software habe, mit der ich auch BRs abspielen kann.

Daher finde ich auch die Angabe sehr wichtig, ob diese Software mitgeliefert wird und bei welchen Modellen diese mitgeliefert wird, sonst ist das ja eine Ratespiel.


Der Turbo-Mode erhöht sicher die Clock oder ist das nur Theorie ? Denn laut diversen tests bringt dies überhaupt nichts....


----------



## C.C.[ASUS] (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*

Das mit dem TurboMode hab ich nur in ner Präsi gefunden, hab nix genaueres dazu.

Das mit der OEM Software stimmt nicht so ganz, ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht das eine TMT3 OEM (auch nur 2Kanal) über HDMI oder SPDIF das AC3/DTS Signal durchschleift, es wäre völlig albern ein 5.1 oder höher zu recodieren


----------



## juced (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*

Mit dem neuen Bios 209 taktet die Grafikkarte selber noch nicht runter oder?
Sollte die 5870 überhaupt runtertakten? wie gesagt, bei meinem Kumpel taktet die 5850 selber runter, wenn sie nicht ausgelastet wird.

Das sollte wohl dann am ATI Treiber liegen, damit die runtertaktet?
damit würde der Lüfter der GPU sicherlich etwas leiser im Idle werden wenn durch das runtertaktet die Temperatur der GPU auch sinkt.

Ich würde mir so gern wieder ein g73..91v bestellen, aber solang dies nicht geklärt ist, mit den Temps und so, 

wenn auf dem Notebook steht, "perfekte Kühlung und leiser Betrieb", dann finde ich um die 60°C im Idle, die ich bei meinem zweiten G73 hatte viel zu hoch...


----------



## to4you (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*



Kamui[ASUS] schrieb:


> Ja tut sie, Leuchtet nach wie vor.



hm... dasist schon sehr seltsam? 

Also bei mir und den anderen Usern vom NBJ geht die Tastaturbeleuchtun eben nicht mehr nachdem wir das 209er Bios installiert haben.

Auch die ganz aktuellen ATKPackage Treiber 1.0.0004 helfen da nicht weiter.

Habe das Book auch mal per Recovery-Bakup in den auslieferungszustand zurück versetzt, aber auch da keine Tastaturbeleuchtung!

Die 2 Tasten FN/F3 und FN/F4 haben keinerlei Funktion mehr!


----------



## micky72 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*

man könnte doch das 206er zurückinstallieren um das zu testen, oder ?


----------



## diebelsalt (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*

Hi,

so hab jetzt mein drittes G73 und die Temperatur bei Crysis (Full HD, VeryHigh, 2x AA) und ca. 23 Grad Raumtemperatur beträgt 95 Grad. Ist schon besser als Nr. 1 und Nr. 2. Furmark teste ich diesmal nicht, da ja Nr.2 den letzten Furmarktest nicht überstanden hat. Die Temperatur ist immernoch nicht so wie in manchen Tests, aber wohl im Rahmen dessen, was die meisten User berichten.

Meine Tastaturbeleuchtung ging sowohl bei Nr. 2 als auch beim aktuellen auch mit dem 209er Bios.

Grüße


----------



## Nafura (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*

Ich hab das Bios 209 von Kamui[ASUS] aus dem Link hier im Forum.
Die Tastenbeleuchtung funktioniert einwandfrei.

Meine Temperatur der GPU bei Crysis FHD VeryHigh ohne AA ist max 95°C, wobei die Temperatur meistens 94°C und nur ganz selten 95°C erreicht, mir kommt vor als ob sich der Lüfter bei 95°C hochdreht.

Im Idle hab ich zwichen 60-64°C.

Ich denke es ist alles i.O., was meint ihr zu den Temps?

Bin soweit sehr zufrieden, mal sehen ob ich im Hochsommer die 100°C erreiche.^^


----------



## Huskie (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*

Wie lange kann denn die Reperatur wohl noch dauern? 
Bin langsam echt sauer.

Gruß
Mike


----------



## diebelsalt (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*



Nafura schrieb:


> Ich hab das Bios 209 von Kamui[ASUS] aus dem Link hier im Forum.
> Die Tastenbeleuchtung funktioniert einwandfrei.
> 
> Meine Temperatur der GPU bei Crysis FHD VeryHigh ohne AA ist max 95°C, wobei die Temperatur meistens 94°C und nur ganz selten 95°C erreicht, mir kommt vor als ob sich der Lüfter bei 95°C hochdreht.
> ...



Genauso verhält sich mein drittes G73. Das ist auch das kühlste von den von mir getesteten. Werde es auch behalten (es sei denn es kommt so ein jähes Ende wie bei Nr.2). 

Grüße


----------



## C.C.[ASUS] (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*

Hier noch mal was zum Thema Turbo Mode

10MHz mehr beim FSB



@Huskie schick mir mal die RMA per PN dann check ich mal den status


----------



## Huskie (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*

Habe ich Kanui, Vielen Dank


----------



## juced (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*



Nafura schrieb:


> Ich hab das Bios 209 von Kamui[ASUS] aus dem Link hier im Forum.
> Die Tastenbeleuchtung funktioniert einwandfrei.
> 
> Meine Temperatur der GPU bei Crysis FHD VeryHigh ohne AA ist max 95°C, wobei die Temperatur meistens 94°C und nur ganz selten 95°C erreicht, mir kommt vor als ob sich der Lüfter bei 95°C hochdreht.
> ...




ich will das nicht glauben, das die Temperatur der GPU normal ist...
Ein neues Kühlkonzept von Asus, mit dem geworben wird, ein Aufkleber auf dem Notebook, wo drauf steht "perfekte kühlung und leiser Betrieb!"
Sind da wirklich 60° im Idle der GPU normal?, bzw. wurde das so geplant von Asus?

Ich will es nicht glauben, dass es zwischen der ATI 5870 und der 5850 so große Temperaturunterschiede gibt. die 5850 erreicht im acer 8942 im idle um die 48°C und taktet selber runter bei nicht belastung.
machen GDDR5 und noch weitere bessere kleine Unterschiede zur 5850 wirklich so viel an Temps aus?

oder liegts daran, dass die 5870 im g73 bei nicht belastung nicht runtertaktet?
versteht ihr was ich meine?


----------



## Painkiller (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*

Ist eine gute Frage... Mal schauen was ASUS dazu sagt...


----------



## micky72 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*

@kamui

10 mhz mehr beim fsb... schön, wieso bringt das bei den Benchmarks nichts ?

Wann kann man mit einem offiziellen bios 209 rechnen ? Auch ein offizielles Statement zu dem Runtertaktungsproblem und ob dieses mit dem 209er gelöst ist wäre sehr schön.


----------



## diebelsalt (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*

Huhu,

die hohen Idle-Temperaturen entstehen durch 2 Fakten:
1. Möglichst geräuscharmer Betrieb im Idle, d.h. Lüfter werden runtergeschaltet
2. Die Graka taktet sich im Idle nicht runter (warum auch immer). Das kann inzwischen eigentlich jede Graka, sollte aber mit einem anderen vBios nachzuholen gehen.

Mehr Sorgen bereiten mir die hohen Lasttemperaturen und die großen Unterschiede, die bei verschiedenen G73 auftreten (zwischen ca. 85 und 110 Grad).

Grüße


----------



## Painkiller (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*

Kann man den Lüfter nicht mit MSI Afterburner hochregeln?


----------



## C.C.[ASUS] (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*



micky72 schrieb:


> @kamui
> 
> 10 mhz mehr beim fsb... schön, wieso bringt das bei den Benchmarks nichts ?
> 
> Wann kann man mit einem offiziellen bios 209 rechnen ? Auch ein offizielles Statement zu dem Runtertaktungsproblem und ob dieses mit dem 209er gelöst ist wäre sehr schön.



Das Bios 209 ist Final.

Ob und in wie weit die Kollegen irgendwelche Infos releasen ist nicht bekannt.


----------



## BenmAn (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*

Ich habe auch ein Asus G73 (Asus G73JH-TZ037V) und habe leider auch eins mit Temperatur Problemen.

Anfangs war ich noch vollkommen zu frieden. Die meisten Spiele in max Details spielen können ohne wirkliche Probleme.

Leider sind dann meine Temps ziemlich nach oben gegangen ....

Paar Beispiele(gemessen mit Everest 5.50 und HWinFO32)
Bios ist das 206er und Treiber ist die Version 10.4
- alles ohne die übertaktung mit der TurboTaste -
GTA IV
CPU: 71°(min) 83°(max)
GPU: 88°(min) 109+°(max - NB hat sich ausgeschalten)

Der Herr der Ringe Online
CPU: 66°(min) 80°(max)
GPU: 87°(min) 107°(max - NB hat sich ausgeschalten)

Risen
CPU: 66°(min) 78°(max)
GPU: 86°(min) 93°(max)

Wenn ich den TurboMode nutze schaltet sich das Book nach ungefähr 10min bei jedem Game aus. Also kann ich diese Funktion gar nicht mehr nutzen.


Im Idle nach dem start ist das NB nach ca. 5min bei 62°, 10min  Surfen und bin schon bei 68°. Nachdem Spielen (30min) bleibt das NB auf 72° - 75 .

Lüfter drehen anfangs noch relativ leise, aber da ich nebem dem Asus liege (auf meiner Couch  ) höre ich sie schon etwas. Wenn die Temps dann steigen Drehen die Lüfter hoch (was ja auch so sein soll) aber sie werden dann schon extrem! laut. 

Die Tastatur wird durch die Temperaturen auf der rechten Seite (dort wo die Graka drunter ist) auch sehr heiß und man bekomment schnell schwitzige Finger. (Auf der Linken Seite geht es zum Glück noch)

Warum muss das NB nur diesen blöden Hitzefehler haben !? Das wäre auch zu schön gewesen...

Schicke es jetzt zurück und bekomm bei Amazon den Betrag gutgeschrieben, werde mir aber warscheinlich ein neues hohlen da ja anscheinend nicht alle NBs dieses Problem haben.

Bei Fragen einfach stellen ich kenne mich zwar nicht ganz so gut aus aber versuche sie so gut ich kann zu beantworten.


mfg
Ben


----------



## juced (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*

Zitat:

"Risen
CPU: 66°(min) 78°(max)
GPU: 86°(min) 193°(max)"




wirklich 193°C bei der GPU?
ist recht heiß würd ich sagen 
damit kannst du würstchen grillen...

viel zu heiß das ding,

was ist da nur los mit einigen Asus 73 Modellen...
da scheint sich ein gewaltiger Fehler eingeschlichen zu haben, in die Produktion...=????


----------



## bugme (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*

Das hört sich nicht so gut an. Konnte Crysis über ne Stunde zocken Full HD, alles high und 2xAA und hatte am ende ca. 90 °. Nach etwa 5-6 Stunden war dann die max temp bei 93°. Da hab ich aber fast durchgängig gezockt xD.

Naja wenn ich nach dem Hochfahren nur Idle komm ich selten auf über 60°. Hab meistens 58-59 durchgängig. Nach dem zocken allerdings dauert es ewig bis ich diese temps erreiche, aber meistens geh ich aus dem game raus und nach höchstens 1-2 min hab ich 61 - 62° Idle ab dem Zeitpunkt.

Bin voll zufrieden, wobei mich einige nicht ganz verstanden haben , mit dem "Problem" Helligkeit. Bei mir ist oben am Bildschirm sehr hell. Beginnt gleich am Rand und geht so 1 cm rein in (also nach unten) und ist ungefähr im Halbkreis zur webcam angeordnet ca.10cm wo das eben heller ist und "rein scheint". Aber nur wenn ich zB. Film schaue, wo oben schwarze Ränder sind. Ist schwierig zu erklären ^^.

Da scheint also die LED Beleuchtung durch? Oder habt ihr sowas GAR nicht?


----------



## juced (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*

*so wie es aussieht gibt es den 10.5 Treiber von ATI:

Drivers & Support | GAME.AMD.COM**

-> ATI Radeon™ Video Card Drivers **
-> Full Catalyst Software Suite
-> Windows 7 64-bit
-> download

bzw:**
http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/windows/Pages/radeonmob_win7-64.aspx**

Testet bitte mal via Everest oder so, ob die Grafikkarte im Idle Betrieb selbstständig runtertaktet.**
(Powerplay muss aktiviert sein, und sollte bei Netzteil auf Maximale Leistung sein)

Werden die Temps besser?*


----------



## BenmAn (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*

sorry natürlich meinte ich 93 ° und nicht 193 ° - ich glaube dann hätte ich hier schön schwarze toasts .... 

nochmals gemessen nach 2 Stunden surfen und afk sein 75 ° =/
Morgen gehts zurück


----------



## Nafura (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*

Hat wer den 10.5 schon installiert?


----------



## MaTzElUxE (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*

bringt garnichts weil des anscheinend irgendein alter ist. Wurde im Notebookjournal forum gesagt.


----------



## Nafura (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*

Ist heute erschienen und direkt von AMD, wie soll das ein alter sein?


----------



## juced (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*

ich glaub schon dass der neu ist

Display Driver Only:
                       50MB       10.5       5/26/2010


----------



## micky72 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen

Artikel-Nr.:
15G180308603

und

15G180308600

?

Zu der letztgenannten habe ich noch nicht einmal ein foto gefunden... Es handelt sich dabei um den Rucksack für das G73....


----------



## C.C.[ASUS] (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*

Installierte Treiber Version:

8.683.0.0

neuer Treiber
8.732.0.0 (10.5)


@micky72
15G180308600  G2 NB BACKPACK 
15G180308603  G2 NB BACKPACK 

das mit 3 ist nur nen sub part also das selbe.


----------



## micky72 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*

Seltsam, dass bei der Beschreibung des rucksacks steht, geeigent für das G73, aber andererseits es heißt, geeignet bis 17 Zoll (43,2cm) ??? Dann würde das g73 ja nicht passen... hmmm


----------



## C.C.[ASUS] (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*

Hallo Micky72,

ich kann dir leider nur sagen was bei mir steht...


Ach bzg. GPU downclock, dass muss was anderes sein...

vBios ausgelesen:
Clock info 0: 700/1000/1,15V
Clock info 1: 500/1000/0,95V
Clock info 2: 300/1000/0,95V
Clock info 3: 400/1000/0,95V

im Batterie betrieb switcht er auf diese Settings:
Clock info 2: 300/1000/0,95V

warum dies aber im Idle nicht geht scheint mit den Powerplay Einstellungen zu tun zu haben


//edit: G2 Bag kann verwendet werden, grad getestet

allerdings gibt es auch noch eine G73 Tasche:
15G180311700
aktuell nur über Lapxpress zu bekommen (info@lapxpress.de)


----------



## micky72 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*

Das Foto ist aber falsch, der Rucksack sieht wohl so aus, wie bei amazon gezeigt (graue Außentaschen..)


----------



## Nafura (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*

Ist eh ein wenig peinlich das sich jede Grafikkarte im Idle runtertaktet nur das mobile "Flagschiff" 5870 in einem 1700 Euro NB das mit besonderer Kühlung und geringer Lautstärke wirbt schafft das nicht.

Das ist ja keine Neuheit, die Karten takten sich im Idle schon seit Jahren zurück, ich hoffe doch das da nachgebessert wird.

Noch eine Frage, bringt Asus den neuen 10.5 ATI Treiber raus oder kann mann sich den von ATI installieren?

Danke an die Asus Mitarbeiter hier im Forum

LG, Nafura


----------



## C.C.[ASUS] (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*



micky72 schrieb:


> Das Foto ist aber falsch, der Rucksack sieht wohl so aus, wie bei amazon gezeigt (graue Außentaschen..)



stimmt nicht, das ist die Offizielle G73 Tasche die wir verkaufen

@Nafura,

ich hab es grad mal bei ner 5730 überprüft, selbes spiel auch kein downclock, irgendwie scheint das PP für die HD5xxx Serie noch nicht so zu wollen wie es soll.


----------



## Nafura (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*

@ C.C.[ASUS]

Welche Idle Temperatur hat euer G73?


----------



## C.C.[ASUS] (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*

60°C GPU Temperatur
41°C CPU Temperatur


----------



## juced (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*



C.C.[ASUS] schrieb:


> @Nafura,
> 
> ich hab es grad mal bei ner 5730 überprüft, selbes spiel auch kein downclock, irgendwie scheint das PP für die HD5xxx Serie noch nicht so zu wollen wie es soll.



@C.C.[ASUS]

Vielleicht könnt ihr das mal an die zuständigen Mitarbeiter weitergeben, wenn ihr es noch nicht getan habt,
damit der Fehler ausfindig gemacht wird, und dafür Updates rausgegeben werden, dass auch die 5730 im G73 runtertaktet im Idle (2D) Betrieb, wie es sich gehört. Liegt dass dann am Bios, dass sie nicht runtertaktet, oder am ATI Treiber?
Ein Hardware Fehler kann es ja eigentlich nicht sein, wenn man mit AMD Clock Tools selber runtertakten kann...?!

Wenn es so weit ist, dann versuche ich es mit einem dritten Kauf...


----------



## micky72 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*

und diesen Rucksack verkauft ihr nicht ?

Asus Notebook Rucksack für Notebooks bis 43,2 cm

Steht aber Asus drauf 

Wo bekomme ich denn den auf dem Foto, könnt ihr mir einen zuschicken ?


----------



## C.C.[ASUS] (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*

Hi juced,

hab ich bereits weiter gegeben, hab nur bisher noch keine Antwort.

Ich geh davon aus das irgendwas mit dem PP Settings nicht stimmt, denn wenn man Batterie mode einschaltet taktet die GPU auch im Netzbetrieb runter.

@micky72, das ist der Normale 17" Gameing Rucksack, der andere ist der G73 Rucksack so wie wir ihn Ausliefern würden wenn wir es Bundeln, aber da es kein Bundel gibt kann man ihn Sperat kaufen.


> 15G180311700
> aktuell nur über Lapxpress zu bekommen (info@lapxpress.de)



Ich hab jetzt zum Spass einmal die GPU auf 300MHz getaktet, Temperatur bleibt nach wie vor bei 60°C


----------



## Nafura (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*

Hm hab jetzt schon 97°C bei Crysis, langsam mach ich mir gedanken ob mein G73 auch zu heiß wird.


----------



## juced (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*



C.C.[ASUS] schrieb:


> Hi juced,
> 
> hab ich bereits weiter gegeben, hab nur bisher noch keine Antwort.
> 
> ...



ok, super, dann hoffe ich dauert das nicht mehr zu lange 
also ich hatte bei meinem zweiten G73 im Idle 60°C, als ich im Powerplay bei Netzbetrieb auf "Batterielebensdauer maximieren" gestellt habe, hatte ich auch GPU Takt 300 MHz und Speichertakt 1000 MHz, und die Idle Temperatur sank auf 58°C da blieb sie auch. 

Sollte sich der Speichertakt der GPU nicht auch runtertakten?


----------



## C.C.[ASUS] (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*

Hi juced,

nicht unbedingt, kann man aber zum Stromsparen machen.


----------



## Kell-Conerem (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*



C.C.[ASUS] schrieb:


> Installierte Treiber Version:
> 
> 8.683.0.0
> 
> ...



Hi öhm also wo bitteschön hast du diesen Treiber her? Ich hab schon 3 mal das 10.5 Paket runtergeladen alle haben nur den 8.683.0.0 drin.

Gruss


----------



## C.C.[ASUS] (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*

schau mal hier Amon:

ATi Mobile Catalyst Download - ComputerBase

Da ist der passende drin


----------



## MaTzElUxE (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*

Super, bei mir kackt jetzt die ganze zeit der Catalyst installationsmagger ab.


----------



## C.C.[ASUS] (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*



MaTzElUxE schrieb:


> Super, bei mir kackt jetzt die ganze zeit der Catalyst installationsmagger ab.



Konnte ich bei mir nicht bestätigen lief ohne Probleme durch.

Versuch mal den letzten offiziellen von ASUS (bisher nur intern verfügbar):
http://www.asustreiber.de/.stuff/V8.723_logo_win7_32_64.zip


----------



## juced (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*



C.C.[ASUS] schrieb:


> Konnte ich bei mir nicht bestätigen lief ohne Probleme durch.
> 
> Versuch mal den letzten offiziellen von ASUS (bisher nur intern verfügbar):
> http://www.asustreiber.de/.stuff/V8.723_logo_win7_32_64.zip




ruckt mal euer intern verfügbares Bios 210 raus, bei dem alles wunderbar funktioniert, der lüfter leiser ist, und die Temps niedriger )

(scherz)


----------



## C.C.[ASUS] (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*

*lach*

gibt es leider nicht


----------



## Joker X (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*

Hallo zusammen. Ich habe seit zwei tagen auch brobleme mit der Tastaturbeleuchtung. Sie will einfach nicht mehr. Habe das Bios Update gemacht und danacht ist sie nih mehr angegangen -.- (toll) Kann keiner uns bei helfen oder sagen wie der controller heisst oder wie man sie wieder anbekommt. Ich bin eigendlich ein grosser Fan was Asus angeht aber mit dem G73 wir man nach enteuscht. Ich kannst ja verstehen das man die Bios versionen nicht so macht wie auf einen Mainboard. Man kann sie aber so weit Programirene das  man die Option haben kann in dem man sachen w.z.b Keyboard LED Enabel oder Disnabel machen kann. 

Und zum Treiber da ist auch nix andres als beim 10.4. Das kann man ja nocht hin bekommen das was mir wichtig ist ist die Beleuchtung da sollte man was machen. Man hat nich mal eben 1700 Euro  um ein neues oder so zu kaufen  

Gruss Joker X


----------



## jochenf (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*

Habe jetzt auch mein zweites NB (erstes hatte Pixelfehler) und nun folgendes Problem:

einschalten -> kein Bild -> nach 3-5s automatisches abschalten -> nach 2-3s automatisches wiedereinschalten -> und das ganze wieder von vorn. Irgendwann bootet es dann vielleicht mal und läuft dann ganz normal.

Ist das vielleicht jemand vom ASUS-Team bekannt?


----------



## micky72 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*

Es scheinen wirklich mehrere das Beleuchtungsproblem nach dem Update auf 2.09 zu haben... daher riskiere ich das Update lieber nicht, aber würde mich wirklich sehr freuen, wenn es bald ein kleines Statement gibt, was denn da so gemacht wurde.

Wenn man Updates rausbringt macht man doch normalerweise Release-Notes...

Das mit dem Pixelfehler kommt mir leider ebenfalls bekannt vor, ich habe vier Versuche gebraucht, Nr. 1 hatte einen Kratzer im Display, Nr. 3 einen Pixelfehler... scheint auch recht häufig zu sein....

Ist ein wenig traurig bei dem Preis, ich denke, die meisten wären bereit, noch 100 € drauf zu legen, wenn das Asus in QS stecken würde und man garantiert ein fehlerfreies Gerät dann hat....


----------



## Joker X (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*

lol 100 euro mehr. Normaler weisse sollte das schon dirn sein bei dem Preis von 1700 EURO Das darf es doch nicht geben wenn das teil nur 500 Euro kosten wuerde dan waere das was anderes aber nicht bei 1700 ne ne ne. Du kaufst ja auch kein lamb oder Ferrari der einen Krazer im lack hat oder sonst was hat. Und sagt dan ach ja hat ja NUR 350.000 Euro gekosten aber sonst ist alles O.K  der krazer ist nicht so schlimm. 

Also ASUS wenn ihr mich als Fan nicht mehr haben wollt dan macht nur so weiter. Ich weiss ihr habt noch ne menge aber das kann sich auch aenderen.

Gruss Joker X

P.S noch was ich sehe grade das beim Spielen von BFBC2 die Temp von der Grakka auf 96C ist -.- Da ist mir noch was aufgefahlen habe mal beim Spielen GPU-Z laufen lassen mit Log File und sihe da der Luefter ist selbst bei 94 immer noch be 30% Auslastung (das ist doch nicht normal ) erst bei 96C faengt er an auf 100 % zugehen; one big LOL. Ich denke mal das daran das Problem leigt das er erst kurz vom schmelzzen anfaengt hoch zu drehen. Alsi ATi und ASUS  BITTE seit so lieb und macht mal was dagen oder Bringt nicht solche Produkte auf dem Mart wenn ihr kein Support machen wollt


----------



## linksaussen (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*



micky72 schrieb:


> Es scheinen wirklich mehrere das Beleuchtungsproblem nach dem Update auf 2.09 zu haben... daher riskiere ich das Update lieber nicht, aber würde mich wirklich sehr freuen, wenn es bald ein kleines Statement gibt, was denn da so gemacht wurde.
> 
> Wenn man Updates rausbringt macht man doch normalerweise Release-Notes...
> 
> ...



Manche haben die Tastaturbeleuchtung beim Update angelassen, andere haben sie ausgemacht. Vielleicht macht das einen Unterschied?

Ja, ich habe auch mein zweites G73, nachdem das erste so heiss geworden ist. Ich wäre auch bereit gewesen, 1800€ zu zahlen, wenn ich dann ein kühles, sauber funktionierendes Book hätte. Das habe ich jetzt bekommen, aber eher durch Glück.

Ich hoffe, ein ordentliches BIOS und ein ATI-Treiber, der die GPU im Desktop-Modus runtertaktet, kommt bald raus. Wenn der Lüfter bereits ab 52° anfängt, hörbar zu drehen, dann müsste die Karte im Idle meiner Meinung nach wenigstens auf 50° zurückfallen. Macht sie aber nicht, hat jetzt an heissen Tagen bei mir sogar 60°. Beim Crysis-Spielen komme ich aber nur auf 87°, d.h. ich hab diesmal ein cooles erwischt...

... bin gespannt, wann ASUS die heissen Geräte endlich checkt, müssten doch schon etliche zurückgegangen sein wegen dem Problem. Aber wahrscheinlich gibt's kein öffentliches Statement, da die Temperatur eh nicht von allen Benutzern betrachtet wird...


----------



## Joker X (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*



> linksaussen;1857134]Manche haben die Tastaturbeleuchtung beim Update angelassen, andere haben sie ausgemacht. Vielleicht macht das einen Unterschied?



Ja ich war einer der sie An hatte (sagen wir mal Lieder) Nur das darf ja auch nicht sein. 
Na ich koennte ja die Kuehler aus bauen die Alte nicht so Gute Waerme Leitpaste runter machen und eine sehr gute drauf machendan haette ich (denke ich ) auch wieder beser Temps.


----------



## Kell-Conerem (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*



C.C.[ASUS] schrieb:


> schau mal hier Amon:
> 
> ATi Mobile Catalyst Download - ComputerBase
> 
> Da ist der passende drin




danke hat sich schon erledigt. Das problem war bei mir das ich vorher das alte CCC nicht komplett entfernt hatte.

Aja das Runtertakt problem hab ich auch im Akku modus.  Ich habs so getestet indem ich 10 Videos mit dem MPC (media player classic) gleichzeitig laufen hab lassen. Nach ca 10 min hat die CPU dann nur noch mit 500 getaktet dabei hatte sie 70 Grad.


----------



## linksaussen (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*



Joker X schrieb:


> Ja ich war einer der sie An hatte (sagen wir mal Lieder) Nur das darf ja auch nicht sein.
> Na ich koennte ja die Kuehler aus bauen die Alte nicht so Gute Waerme Leitpaste runter machen und eine sehr gute drauf machendan haette ich (denke ich ) auch wieder beser Temps.


Ja, vielleicht muss man sie dann aus machen?  Nein, natürlich darf es keinen Unterschied machen, ob das Ding an oder aus ist.

Wegen der Temps: Ich hätte bei meinem ersten Book gerne geprüft, ob die Wärmeleitpaste richtig aufgetragen ist oder eine andere draufgemacht. Kann mir nämlich nur vorstellen, dass es daran liegt. Ein guter GPU-Chip und ein schlechter wird kaum einen Unterschied unter Last von 14° ausmachen, wie's bei meinem ersten Book im Vergleich zum zweiten der Fall ist.
Problem ist, sobald Du da was öffnest, ist Deine Garantie dahin. Also immer schön zu lassen und ein neues bestellen. Immer und immer wieder bis Du keine Fehler mehr hast. Am besten Du gehst in Mediamarkt, nimmst ein Benchmark-Tool auf dem Stick mit und testet dort, bis Du weisst, welches die kühlen sind. Dann kaufst ein solches.


----------



## MaTzElUxE (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*

Ich bin genau mitten drin *g* meins wird nicht zu heiß, ist aber auch keins von den kühlen *g*

Bfbc2 hab ich 87,5 Grad.
Crysis hatte ich jetzt 95 grad ( Mit 10.5 )
racedriver grid hab ich manchmal bis 99 Grad
Crysis Warhead hab ich nur 92 Grad. 
Alles natürlich immer maximum ( Aber alles Details auflösung und Antialiasing und was man bei den spielen alles einstellen kann)

Achja
209 Bios hab ich auch drauf und meine Tastaturbeleuchtung geht!!


Und ich wäre auch froh wenn sich ASUS endlich dazu bereiterklären würde mal was gegen die Tempprobs und dem NICHT runtertakten der Grafikkarte annehmen würde. Ich zahl doch keine 1700 Euro und dann wird sich nicht mehr drum gekümmert. Also bis jetzt bin ich noch zufreiden mit dem Book. Aber wenn sich Asus nicht bald darum kümmert war das aufjedenfall mein Letzter kauf von Asus Produkten. Weil andere Hersteller kümmern sich ja auch drum. Und es gab ja jetzt genügend Notebooks die zurückgegangen sind, das man als Hersteller merken müsste das da was faul ist.


----------



## Joker X (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*

Und da kommt der Verkaufer und fragt Kann ich ihnen Helfen.  Na das ist mir schon klar das ich es nicht auf mach. Ich bin auch nicht in DE sonderen in den USA habe meiner Schwerster eine Geschenck gemacht und ihr das G73 gekauft weil sie nix gutes hatte. Da es hier Zwei verschiedene Version der G73 gibt war das gut. Eins Kostet c.a 1699 $$ und das andere halt nur 1199 $$ Der unterschiet ist eigendlich nur das das kleine Model nur 6 GB Ram hat und eine HDD sonst ist alles das selbe. Da dachte ich mir halt so das ich dan ein Jahr warte und ihr dan noch mal 2 GB Ram rein baue so wie Zweit SSD's mit c.a 128 oder 250 . Nur bis dahin sollte das teil lange leben und nicht jetzt schon den Geist aufgeben. Also meint ihr das es mit einer Neu Instalation besser geht die Keyboard LED's wieder zum Leuchten zu bringen ?? oder waere das sinlose zeit verschaendung.

@MaTzEIUxE: Achja
209 Bios hab ich auch drauf und meine Tastaturbeleuchtung geht!!


Hastdu die LED's angehabt oder ausgehabt  das ist ja auch so ein ding.


----------



## micky72 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*

@MaTzElUxE

hattest du deine Tastaturbeleuchtung beim flashen aus ?


Deine Temperaturen sind aber schon sehr grenzwertig.... Asus wirbt mit dem guten Kühlkonzept.... eigentlich müsste Asus sogar eine Rückrufaktion machen, denn dieser Fehler würde das schon rechtfertigen....

An der Software kann es nicht liegen, die ist bei den Geräten mit Hitzeproblemen und die ohne identisch....


----------



## Kell-Conerem (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*

also meine Tastaturbeleuchtung geht nicht mehr (sie war aus beim flashen)..


----------



## Joker X (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*



micky72 schrieb:


> @MaTzElUxE
> 
> hattest du deine Tastaturbeleuchtung beim flashen aus ?
> 
> ...


 
Eigenlich schon nur was ist den schon normal. Das wuerde den mehr kossten also es so zu machen. Wer will den nicht alles hir von habe $$$$$$$$$. Leider ist das so.


----------



## MaTzElUxE (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*



micky72 schrieb:


> @MaTzElUxE
> 
> hattest du deine Tastaturbeleuchtung beim flashen aus ?
> 
> ...



Ich hab ja gesagt das meins zwischen drin ist *g*  Da aber mein Notebook schon länger als 4 Wochen habe, kann ich es nicht mehr zurückschicken, Amazon würde es evtl zurücknehmen haben sie gesagt. Aber ich warte jetzt was Asus hier zu dem Thema sagt, und wenn es sich nicht bessert zwecks vbios oder Lüftersteuerung werd ich warsch. mal RMA machen.

Ich hatte die tastaturbeleuchtung an, Aber das ist ja wurscht weil ich gelesen habe das es jemand an hatte und jetzt nicht mehr geht.

Die temps find ich jetzt nicht gerade grenzwertig. Crysis und Grid sind zwar ziemlich hoch aber andere haben bei crysis auch 90. Das sind 6 Grad unterschied. und ich hatte jetzt auch den 10.5 drauf.


----------



## linksaussen (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*



micky72 schrieb:


> @MaTzElUxE
> 
> 
> An der Software kann es nicht liegen, die ist bei den Geräten mit Hitzeproblemen und die ohne identisch....


... dem stimme ich voll zu. Ich habe in meinem zweiten G73 die Platte vom ersten G73 eingebaut, somit war alles exakt gleich. Beim Crysis-Spielen kam ich beim ersten auf 102°, beim neuen nur noch auf maximal 88°. Und jetzt will mir einer erzählen, ein neuer ATI-Treiber macht die Books kühl? Ich hätte zugerne das erste aufgeschraubt und reingeschaut. Es liegt bestimmt an der Wärmeleitpaste oder den -pads. Wie gesagt, ich weiss, dass es bessere und schlechtere Chips gibt, aber die Toleranz liegt nicht wie in meinem Fall bei 14° Temperaturunterschied. 

Wird hier Zeit für ein offizielles Statement. Ich habe mit meinem zweiten Notebook glückgehabt, werde mir aber das nächste Mal in 2-3 Jahren auch genau überlegen, ob ich nochmals ein ASUS kaufe. 
... falls mir meins bis dahin nicht durchgebrannt ist.  Nein, im Ernst, ich bin mit meinem zweiten G73 sehr zufrieden, aber das Temp-Problem gibt's noch bei zahlreichen Leuten... es muss zügig was geschehen, zumal viele Leute garnicht nach den Temps schauen, und es somit meiner Meinung nach weitaus mehr heisse Books im Umlauf gibt, als wir denken. Eventuell hat auch einfach AMD "ein paar" GPUs gebaut, die einfach wirklich komplett aus der Reihe tanzen. Möglich wäre es... aber 14° Unterschied? Anderes Material, andere Transistoren, sonstiges?


----------



## linksaussen (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*



MaTzElUxE schrieb:


> Die temps find ich jetzt nicht gerade grenzwertig. Crysis und Grid sind zwar ziemlich hoch aber andere haben bei crysis auch 90. Das sind 6 Grad unterschied. und ich hatte jetzt auch den 10.5 drauf.


 ... ich find die Temps auch grenzwertig. Ich komm bei Crysis, alles hoch, Full-HD, kein AA, auf maximal 88°, meist bin ich da noch drunter. Bei meinem alten hatte ich maximal 96-102°. Ich würd's tauschen, ganz ehrlich... auch wenn's Aufwand bedeutet. Ich hab's am Anfang auch nicht geglaubt, aber ich komm mit meinem zweiten bei Crysis nicht auf 90°, selbst wenn ich alles auf sehr hoch setze und Anti-Aliasing einschalte...


----------



## MaTzElUxE (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*

ich kann es aber nichtmehr ohne problem tauschen weil ich es jetzt schon 7 oder 8 wochen habe. Also hab ich kein Rückgaberecht mehr. Und ob da jetzt Amazon noch so mitspielt weiß ich nicht.

und ich hatte die 96,5 grad eben mit antialiasing 8x. Ich werds jetzt mal ohne spielen.


Andere frage.
Wie bekomm ich das System neu drauf ohne den ganzen Müll? Gibt ja keine Windows CD und wenn ich die Recovery mach, ist wieder alles drauf.


----------



## linksaussen (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*



MaTzElUxE schrieb:


> ich kann es aber nichtmehr ohne problem tauschen weil ich es jetzt schon 7 oder 8 wochen habe. Also hab ich kein Rückgaberecht mehr. Und ob da jetzt Amazon noch so mitspielt weiß ich nicht.
> 
> und ich hatte die 96,5 grad eben mit antialiasing 8x. Ich werds jetzt mal ohne spielen.
> 
> ...


Schade mit dem Tauschen. Aber abwarten. Wenn ASUS das Problem endlich weiss, kannst es vielleicht einfach einschicken. Dann wird eventuell die Karte getauscht oder die Paste richtig aufgetragen. 

Um ein blankes Windows zu installieren musst Du eine Windows CD haben. Du kannst dann den Key eingeben, der auf dem Aufkleber deines Notebooks steckt. 

PS: Die "Windows-CD" kannst Du Dir auch von einschlägigen Seiten herunterlagen, und dann mit Deinem Key legal installieren.


----------



## Nafura (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*

Welchen ATI Treiber verwendet ihr den 10.5?


----------



## MaTzElUxE (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*

Also hab jetzt nochmal die Email von Amazon durchgelesen.

Da stand das ich es zurückschicken könnte, und sie dann nachbessern werden, oder mir ein Austauschgerät zukommen lassen. Auf gewährleistung.

So, da aber nirgends das 37v verfügbar ist, was würde dann passieren?
könnte ich Amazon sagen ich will für mein 37v ein 91v?


----------



## linksaussen (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*



Nafura schrieb:


> Welchen ATI Treiber verwendet ihr den  10.5?


Ich hab den originalen noch drauf, der mit der ASUS-CD ausgeliefert wird. Hab damit keine Probleme, somit aktualisier ich auch nicht. 



MaTzElUxE schrieb:


> Also hab jetzt nochmal die Email von Amazon durchgelesen.
> 
> Da stand das ich es zurückschicken könnte, und sie dann nachbessern werden, oder mir ein Austauschgerät zukommen lassen. Auf gewährleistung.
> 
> ...


Schwer zu sagen, ob Du dafür ein 91v bekommen könntest. Würde einfach nachfragen. Aber die 91v haben zum Teil auch Hitzeprobleme. Meine beiden waren beide 91v. Das erste heiss, das zweite cool.

Ich würde auf jedenfall versuchen, das Gerät zu tauschen, und zwar solange, bis Du ein kühles hast. Ansonsten musst ja bei einer Reparatur länger auf das Ding warten. Dann lieber ein schneller Tausch. Ggf. kannst Du das neue schon bestellen, bevor Du das alte zurückschickst und Amazon belastet Dir den Betrag nicht erneut...


----------



## juced (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*

habe hier was gelesen bei Golem dass es neue Festplatten gibt mit 4 GB Flashspeicher.

Zitat von Seite 4 gegen Ende: "Als bisher einziger Hersteller hat Asus bereits angekündigt, die  Momentus XT in seinem mobilen *Gaming-Rechner G73* verbauen zu wollen."

Seagate Momentus XT: SSD-Tempo zum Preis einer Festplatte? - Golem.de

(in den USA soll es in kürze erhältlich sein unter den Namen G73Jh-A3, wenn ich das richtig aus einem amerikanischen Forum entnommen habe)


----------



## Joker X (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*

So ich habe eben noch folgen test gemacht. Ich habe das Keyboard mal abgebau und BFBC2 gestartet 10 min laufen lassen dan die Logfile von GPU-Z auf gemacht um zu schauen ob sich an den Temp was geanderet hat. Resultat ist leider NIX hat sich getan. Da es ja von asus heist das die Kalte Luft von oben spriech vom Keyboard ist an gesaugt wird passiert da nix. Dachte schon ich haette einen Loesung gefunden  gut also meine Temps sind immer noch bei 94-101.
Also bleit nix anderes ueber als das ich ale 15-20 min eine pause machen beim zocken -.- (man leibe ich es PC's selber zusammen zu bauen und keine notebooks zu kaufen. )


----------



## micky72 (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*



C.C.[ASUS] schrieb:


> Installierte Treiber Version:
> 
> 8.683.0.0
> 
> ...



Hmmm, nur seltsam, dass mein Rucksack mit der Nr. 15G180308603 völlig anders aussieht als dein Foto.

Auch äußerst seltsam, dass Asus angibt, mein rucksack sei für das G73 geeignet, denn es passt da leider nicht rein, wenn man ihn schließen möchte....

Sehr schön, die Bestellung für nur 100 € hätte ich mir sparen können....


----------



## C.C.[ASUS] (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*



micky72 schrieb:


> Hmmm, nur seltsam, dass mein Rucksack mit der Nr. 15G180308603 völlig anders aussieht als dein Foto.
> 
> Auch äußerst seltsam, dass Asus angibt, mein rucksack sei für das G73 geeignet, denn es passt da leider nicht rein, wenn man ihn schließen möchte....
> 
> Sehr schön, die Bestellung für nur 100 € hätte ich mir sparen können....



Hi,

welchen hast du?  bzw. mach mal ein Foto.

Denn der Rot (G2) Rucksack passt, hab ich selber getestet.


----------



## micky72 (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*

Gibt es mehrere unter der gleichen Modellnummer?

Ich habe den hier, der angeblich identisch sein soll zu dem, den du getestet hast und für das G73 passen soll.....

Asus Notebook Rucksack für Notebooks bis 43,2 cm


----------



## C.C.[ASUS] (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*

Hi micky,

also

Part: 15G180308600 subpart: 15G180308603
Aber im Endeffekt sind es die gleichen

Und genau so einen "roten" habe ich getestet, es gibt noch einen "grünen" (15,4").


----------



## micky72 (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*

in welches "Fach" sollte er denn reinpassen ? Ich habe den hinteren Reißverschluss geöffnet und das mittlere Fach ausgewählt, welches mit einem Klettverschluss geschlossen werden kann....


----------



## C.C.[ASUS] (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*

Hi micky,

schaust du hier.

Extra für dich getestet 


@juced,
ich weiß leider nichts genaues aber vermutlich wohl schon und wenn ja wird es wohl noch was dauern


----------



## juced (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*

na dann hoffe ich, dass ein neues Modell mit den neuen Festplatten bald erhältlich ist, ohne Aufpreis


----------



## jochenf (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*

So, nach 3 defekten Geräten (2x Pixelfehler, 1x Einschaltproblem) habe ich es nun erstmal satt.

Was für ein Schrott ist das denn bitte? Die Rücklaufquote für das Ding muss ja enorm sein wenn man sich so im inet umsieht, sehr schade...


----------



## TenTakel (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*

Hallo

Ich hab mich jetzt mal extra hier angemeldet um meinen Frust loszuwerden.
Ich hatte auch 2 Asus G73. Einmal das TZ-038V und das TZ-091V und beide sind zurück gegangen.

Das 38V hatte Pixelfehler und das 91v ist nach längeren Zocken einfach ausgegangen. Nach durchforsten der Foren bin ich auf notebookjournal.de  gestossen, die im Forum über Hitzeprobleme geschrieben haben. Und siehe da auch mein 91v hatte diese Probleme, weshalb es immer abstürzte.

Ich hatte nach ca. einer halben Std. (TM on) Metro 2033 Zockerei, eine 106  Grad heisse GPU. Die Temperatur stieg dann von Min zu Min bis das Notebook sich abschaltete.

@Jochenf
Ja gebe dir volkommen Recht. Asus hat uns hier mal richtig schön verarscht mit Ihrem revolutionären Kühlsystem und auch mit der Qualität des NBs. Ich meine wenn man sich die Bilder von Asus ansieht wo die Luft bei der Tastatur oder von Vorne angesaugt wird, dann frage ich mich ob sie die Kunden für bescheuert halten.

Vorne gibt es Nichts wo Luft angesaugt werden könnte und wenn Jemand meint die Luft kommt über die Tastatur ins Notebook sollte die Tastatur mal ausbauen und wird überrascht sein. Denn das NB ist unter der Tastatur komplett zu.

Danke ASUS das Ihr mich eine Erfahrung reicher gemacht habt.


----------



## Huskie (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*

Soo heute habe ich von ASUS die Rückkaufoption bekommen da die Reperatur immer noch nicht abgeschlossen ist. 25 Tage ist es jetzt her. Werde mir sobald ich das Geld bekomme wieder ein kaufen und hoffen das es diesmal ohne Tempprobleme ist.
Eventuell kaufe ich mir auch ein ganz anderes

Problem war das ich bei Furemark Test die GPU 110C° erreichte und es einfach aus ging.
Auch bei ein paar kleinen spielen hatte ich dann schon über 100C° erreicht.
Und der Hochsommer kommt erst noch.
Nachdem ich es in die RMA eingesendet hatte, hieß es vom Service das die GPU und CPU defekt ist. Aber Asus kann keine Ersatzteile liefern und so bekomme ich jetzt zu 100% das Geld wieder.

Stimmt schon das ganz schön viele zurück gehen.


----------



## juced (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*

man nehme das billigste Glump, ist enorm unter Zeitdruck,
und husch husch, dabei kommt ein nicht super gekühltes, dadurch nicht leises Flaggschiff Asus G73 raus...

wenn sich das nicht bessert, dann kauf ich mir kein drittes G73 mehr, sondern gleich was anderes...

an einem Asus-Stand in einem Einkaufscenter hat mir der Typ gesagt, dass viele Anbieter nicht mit Asus mithalten kann, was Qualität angeht und so, und Acer ist auch nicht mehr das, was es mal war...
Aber etliche Pixelfehler Geräte und übelst viele Hitzeprobleme...
da sollte so schnell wie möglich gehandelt werden, um diese Fehler zu beheben...
das gibts doch nicht... tolle Qualität von Asus...


----------



## Nafura (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*

@ juced

Solche Aussagen sind völlig sinnlos, das bringt hier niemanden weiter.

Ich bin mit einigen Dingen auch nicht zufrieden, zb mit dem Idle Takt der GPU, ein NB um 1700 Euro das im Idle die GPU nicht zurücktakten kann find ich schon sehr merkwürdig, es ist leider so das der Kunde zum Tester geworden ist.
Eine Alternative hatte ich leider nicht, für die Leistung des G73 legt mann bei Alienware locker das doppelte ab, ob der dann viel besser ist in der Qualität weiß ich nicht, ich hatte ja noch nie einen.
Ich hab im mom eine Idle Temperatur von 65C, was wird das im Hochsommer, 100C?
Es sind Asus Mitarbeiter hier im Forum und nichtmal diese bekommen von ihren Kollegen Informationen, bezüglich der Temperatur, Idle Takt usw...

Ich habe im Stand Rechner eine gtx285, diese hatte auch ein Idle Takt Problem.
Ich hatte eine Mail an den Hersteller geschrieben und nach 1 Stunde hatte ich im Anhang ein neues Bios das diesen Fehler behoben hat, so stelle ich mir Service vor.

Im Grunde ist mein NB Fehlerhaft, es ist ein Aufkleber mit inovativer Kühllösung drauf und hab mit einer abgespeckten M 5870 (DT 5750 kostet 130 Euro) an die 97C, das ist in meinen Augen keine gute Kühllösung.

Ein einfaches Bios Update das den Lüfter bei Last höher drehen lässt würde das schon beheben.

Dann das ganze mit der Tasten Beleuchtung, (meine funktioniert) die Leute die das betrifft werden im Regen stehen gelassen.

Schade das mann so viel Geld ausgibt und nicht das bekommt was zu erwarten ist.

So genug geschrieben, sorry aber ich bin auch schon sehr unzufrieden mit meinem neuen G73, was mir eigentlich Freude machen sollte.

LG


----------



## jochenf (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*



> Solche Aussagen sind völlig sinnlos, das bringt hier niemanden weiter.


Finde ich nicht.

Jeder der vor hat sich dieses Book zu kaufen stösst bei der Recherche im inet irgendwann in einem Forum auf einen Thread wie diesen hier. Je mehr Leute sich dort klar zu dem Teil äussern umso mehr werden davon abgehalten sich diese Tortur selber anzutun.

Wer hat schon Lust sich 5 Books kommen zu lassen wovon dann vielleicht eins ordentlich funktioniert?

Das Teil ist (zumindest für mich nach 3 defekten Books) momentan ein absoluter Flop. Also Asus, wird langsam mal Zeit für eine Stellungnahme...


----------



## linksaussen (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*



jochenf schrieb:


> Finde ich nicht.
> 
> Jeder der vor hat sich dieses Book zu kaufen stösst bei der Recherche im inet irgendwann in einem Forum auf einen Thread wie diesen hier. Je mehr Leute sich dort klar zu dem Teil äussern umso mehr werden davon abgehalten sich diese Tortur selber anzutun.
> 
> ...


Ich glaube, wenn ich Nafuras Eintrag und Meinung lese, dann stimmt die mit unserer überein. Seine Bemerkung hat sich höchstwahrscheinlich auf "an einem Asus-Stand in einem Einkaufscenter hat mir der Typ gesagt" bezogen.


----------



## MaTzElUxE (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*

Ihr müsst das positiv sehen  wenn du deine Kaffetasse immer hinter den Grakalüfter stellst, wird der nicht kalt. Das ist eine weiterentwicklung des USB-tassenwärmers *g* 

Nein ich finds auch absolut kacke. Ich versuch jetzt mein Book auch zu tauschen. und solange zu tauschen bis eins passt. Und wenn das dann in Ordnung ist schließe ich mit Asus ab. Das ist mein Erstes Notebook, und auch mein erstes von Asus. Und ich muss aber dazu sagen mein letztes!


----------



## Nafura (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*

Was ein Anfang wäre wenn Asus herausrücken würde bei welchen Temperaturen der Lüfter die maximale Drehzahl hat.
Wenn ich 97C habe ob da überhaupt noch was geht mit höherer Drehzahl.
Denn wenn nicht brauch ich ihn im Sommer garnicht einschalten denn dann hab ich bestimmt Temperaturen jenseits der 100C.

Gibt es ein Tool das die GPU Lüfter Drehzahl auslesen kann?


----------



## juced (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*



Nafura schrieb:


> ....
> 
> 
> Gibt es ein Tool das die GPU Lüfter Drehzahl auslesen kann?




mit Everest gehts ganz gut


----------



## Joker X (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*

Der GPU Lueter faengt erst bei 94-96 C auf 100% sich zu drehen. Was ja fuer mich also Wasserkuehler fan und auch eigenbauer eines PC irgendwas nich richtig ist . Ich kann doch nicht warten bis der Chip kurz vom vergluehen ist und dan anfaengt sich zu drehen wen es ist. GPU-Z mit dem tool kann man auch die Drehzahl des Luefters auslesen nur da wird er in % angezeigt. Aber ich habe es geschaft meine Temps etwas runter zubekommen und zwar ALLLLLLLLLES auf LOW gestelt zuhaben, im Spiel und auch im Treiber selbst da bekomme ich jetzt eine Temp von c.a 88-92C. Vorher hat ich schon 100C gehabt. Nur das kann es ja auch nicht sein das ich ein High-end-chip auf solche einstelungen laufen lassen muss , Da er ja alles auf High schalft.


----------



## Nafura (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*

GPUZ zeigt bei mir immer 30% an, ich höre und fühle aber das sich der GPU Lüfter in Gang setzt.^^
Aber auch mal was positives sagen, Absturtz oder Bluescreen hatte ich noch nie.

LG


----------



## ungezogen (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*

In diesem Forum gibt es auch offiziellen Support von Asus:

ASUS - Forum de Luxx

Vielleicht sollte man die Probleme dort auch nochmal ansprechen. Habe dort noch keinen entsprechenden Thread gefunden.

Ich habe das TZ091V noch nicht, sonst würde ich es selbst machen.


----------



## loop (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*

Was gibt es da für einen Sinn nachzufragen? Hier sind die gleichen Supportmitarbeiter wie in HWluxx.


----------



## MaTzElUxE (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*

genau diese 2 Beiträge hab ich schonmal wo gelesen *g* ( Dejavu )

Kann es viel. auch sein das die Mitarbeiter von Asus hier ein wenig das Problem mit den Temps ignorieren?


----------



## Kell-Conerem (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*

Jo sieht so aus, ich denke sie werden wohl von oben die Anweisung erhalten haben. Warscheinlich ist ihnen auch nicht wohl dabei aber wenn der Befehl von oben kommt muss man sich fügen oder neuen job suchen was in der derzeitigen Wirtschaftslage nicht gerade einfach ist.  Ich hab mein G73 genauer angesehen bevor ich es zurückgeschickt habe. Dabei habe ich nur ganz minimale luft ansaugöffungen für die Kühler gesehen, die im bereich der Festplatten liegen, das heist das die angesaugte Luft an den Festplatten und den Ram-Speichern auch vorbei muss die ebenfalls wärme abstrahlen, wodurch die kühlluft sicher um einige grad erwärmt wird ehe sie bei den Ventilatoren ankommt.  Warscheinlich trägt das auch sehr dazu bei das die Temps extrem nach oben gehen. 

Dieses Problem kann man jedoch recht einfach lösen indem man den Abschraubbaren Deckel mit mehr luftansaugöffnungen verseht. (Eine Austausch aktion dieses Deckels kann sicher schon helfen die Globale Temperatur der Geräte zu senken im bereich von 5-10 grad denke ich mal. (Natürlich müssen die richtigen Heisläufer trotzdem ausgetauscht werden.

Gruss


----------



## TenTakel (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php?file=f8R2TrImSdSk6QF.png

So hat Asus die Kühlung des G73 angekündigt und von einer Innovation gesprochen. Was dabei rausgekommen ist, sieht man ja.


----------



## ungezogen (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*



MaTzElUxE schrieb:


> Kann es viel. auch sein das die Mitarbeiter von Asus hier ein wenig das Problem mit den Temps ignorieren?



Sehe ich genauso.


----------



## MaTzElUxE (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*

Mal abwarten, wenn morgen werktag ist und Sie wieder Berufsmäßig hier vorbeischauen, können sie sich nicht mehr so leicht  drumrum reden. Mal sehen ob sie drauf eingehen.


----------



## C.C.[ASUS] (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*

Das seht ihr leider Falsch, wir ignorieren das Thema nicht, ich habe es bereits ans HQ weitergegeben, und warte Aktuell auf eine Antwort von den Kollegen.

Sobald ich mehr weiß werde ich euch informieren.


----------



## Kell-Conerem (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*



Joker X schrieb:


> ... Wasserkuehler ....



Ich denke genau das währe es was das G73 gebrauchen könnte. Mich wundert es sowieso das noch kein Hersteller auf diese Idee gekommen ist, ich denke eine laptop wasserkühlung zu realisieren dürfte garnicht so extrem kompliziert sein. zumindest bei Größen ab 17 Zoll.


----------



## Painkiller (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*

@ MaTzElUxE , ungezogen, TenTakel 

Bremst euch doch ein bisschen. Die müssen das auch erstmal in Ruhe prüfen. Ich denke ASUS drüfte das Problem mitlerweile bekannt sein. Gebt ihnen einfach etwas Zeit das zu prüfen und zu klären. Die werden euch sicher nicht hängen lassen. Und ignorieren tun die euch sicher nicht, sonst gäbe es wohl kein Supportforum....


----------



## micky72 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*

Das HQ weiß also auch von den Problemen, dass nach dem BIOS-Update bei einigen die Tastaturbeleuchtung nicht mehr ging ?

Merkwürdig, dass jetzt auf der deutschen Asus-Seite das BIOS 209 nun offiziell herunterladbar ist.. ???


----------



## C.C.[ASUS] (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*



micky72 schrieb:


> Das HQ weiß also auch von den Problemen, dass nach dem BIOS-Update bei einigen die Tastaturbeleuchtung nicht mehr ging ?
> 
> Merkwürdig, dass jetzt auf der deutschen Asus-Seite das BIOS 209 nun offiziell herunterladbar ist.. ???



Nein, das nicht - ich geh auch nicht davon aus das es damit zusammenhängt.
Denn ob die Tastatur leuchtet oder nicht wird von einem Bit im Bios gesteuert das nicht vom Update erreicht wird.

Dennoch werd ich versuch es einmal nach zu stellen.


----------



## micky72 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*

naja, wenn ich denjenigen glauben soll, die von diesem Problem berichten, trat es ja erst NACH dem Bios-Update auf 209 auf, was aber wiederum nicht bei allen so war...

Auch wenn das BIOS nicht direkt dieses Bit anpackt kann es ja sein, dass es indirekt in Methoden, die upgedatet werden dieses Bit beeinflusst...

Jedenfalls schreckt mich persönlich das sehr stark davon ab, das BIOS upzudaten...

Und aufgrund der Äußerungen einiger User hier würde ich schon empfehlen, dies dem HQ mitzuteilen, bevor noch mehr Anwender sich ihre Beleuchtung kaputt machen...


----------



## C.C.[ASUS] (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*

So, ich hab mal folgendes getestet:

Downgrade nach 206
Keyboard Beleuchtung aus
Update nach 209
Beleuchtung geht nach wie vor.

Allerdings habe ich das Update auch direkt über das Bios gemacht und nicht über Winflash.


----------



## micky72 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*

Vielleicht sollten alle die, die nach dem Bios-Update keine Beleuchtung mehr haben, genau beschreiben, wie sie das Update eingespielt haben ?

Interessant ist ja auch, dass diejenigen, die wieder 206 zurückgeflasht haben, ebenfalls keine Besserung mehr hinbekommen haben...

Evtl. verstellt das Flash-Tool dieses Bit versehentlich ?

Vielleicht könnte man mit einem Testtool dieses Bit mal bei den betroffenen Personen auslesen lassen ? Wenn ihr sowas habt, könntet ihr es ja zur Verfügung stellen, oder ?


----------



## MaTzElUxE (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*

ich hab das 209er Bios über das winflash gemacht und meine Beleuchtung geht noch.


----------



## Nafura (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*

Versucht mal die Reparier Funktin vom Treiber


----------



## C.C.[ASUS] (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*

Hi micky72,

ich hab es auch noch mal mit Winflash gemacht - nach wie vor keine Probleme.
Einzig war Sie ganz dunkel einstellt [FN]+[F3] hat es dann wieder behoben


----------



## MaTzElUxE (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*

So, Amazon hat mir nun geantwortet. Da das Gerät beschädigt ist, werden sie entweder nachbessern oder einen austausch vollziehen. Da aber das 37v nicht mehr vorhanden ist würden Sie mir den Warenwert gutschreiben.

Hat Amazon schonmal bei jemanden nachgebessert, oder habt ihr alle das Geld zurückbekommen? Weil wenn ich eh das Geld zurückbekomm, könnte ich mir ja jetzt schon das neue bestellen, dann hab ich am wenigsten ausfallzeit.


----------



## micky72 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*

Bei mir ging der Austausch so, dass ich mein Gerät behalten habe und sie mir das neue für 0 € zugeschickt haben. Ich hatte dann 1 Monat Zeit, das alte Gerät an amazon zurückzuschicken....


----------



## MaTzElUxE (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*

du hattest aber kein 37v oder? Weil bei mir ist ja das Problem das 37v haben sie nicht mehr. und deswegen würde ich eine reparatur oder eine Gutschrift bekommen. Ich hab jetzt amazon mal angefragt wie es ist, ob ich jetzt schon eine neue Bestellung aufgeben kann, damit die Ausfallzeit möglichst kurz ist.


----------



## Nafura (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*

Ich hatte zwar noch nie einen Absturtz und meine Temperatur hat nie über 97C betragen, aber ich hab mit dem Gerät einfach keine Freude mehr.

Hab mir den Alienware M17 bestellt kostet zwar fast das doppelte hat aber 2x 5870 und I820 drin.

Falls wer Interesse an meinem G73 hat einfach sagen.^^

LG


----------



## Kell-Conerem (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*

Also ich habe über das Winflash Tool das erste mal geflasht dann war die Tastaturbeleuchtung weg.
Hab im Bios-Flash tool dann auf 2.06 zurück geflasht und getestet. Nix ging mehr habe mehrere Bioswechsel gemacht danach nix mehr.  Am anfang hat die Tastaturbeleuchtung beim Start kurz Aufgeleuchtet (vor dem ersten flash) danach nie wieder.  Aber da mein Gerät auch ein Heisläufer war habe ich es inzwischen zurückgeschickt. 100 Grad im Furmark nach gerade mal 50 sec hab dann abgebrochen. Beim Filmeschaun kam die GPU auf 75 Grad. (+10 Grad von Idle) Bei meinem alten 3 Jahre alten Aspire 9525 erhöht sich die GPU Temp beim Filmschaun gerade mal um 2 Grad.


----------



## MaTzElUxE (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*



Nafura schrieb:


> Ich hatte zwar noch nie einen Absturtz und meine Temperatur hat nie über 97C betragen, aber ich hab mit dem Gerät einfach keine Freude mehr.
> 
> Hab mir den Alienware M17 bestellt kostet zwar fast das doppelte hat aber 2x 5870 und I820 drin.
> 
> ...



der i820 bringt dir fast keinen geschwindigkeits vorteil. Wurde ja schon oft genug diskutiert. Aber wenn du bereit bist soviel kohle auszugeben. Meins wärs nicht *g*


Also Amazon schrieb mir jetzt ich solle das andere einfach bestellen, Sie würden mir dann den Warenwert meines Zurückgeschicktem Notebooks auf meine Kreditkarte wieder gutschreiben. Also doch nicht wie bei Micky das ich eins für 0 Euro bekomm


----------



## Kell-Conerem (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*

Ich hab eben eine Email von Amazon erhalten in dem stand das schon viele Käufer das Gerät zurückgeschickt haben und Amazon Asus deswegen bereits Kontaktiert hat aber bis tato keine Rückmeldung erhalten hat.   Hm wenn selbst ein Big Player wie Amazon hier auf die Warteschleife gesetzt wird, bekommt man das Gefühl das das Problem bei der Asus Zentrale zwar bekannt ist es aber einfach ignoriert wird. 

Ich finde nach wie Vor das das G73 ein wirklich sehr gutes NB ist aber solange nichts wegen dem gravierenden Kühlungsfehler getan wird kann ich es nicht nehmen.

Vorschlag zur schnell teil problemlösung.  Bios Update für die Grafikkarte mit mehreren Taktungeinstellungen    wie z.b. 150/200/0.95v erhöht um 100er schritte und auch Kühlereinstellungen das man die Kühlerdrehzahl schon früher erhöhen kann. Mehr als Ausreichend für Office und Filmbetrieb. Ist keine Entgültige Lösung aber zumindest kann man einen Teil des Problems erledigen.  (Das ein so niedriger Takt funktioniert zeigt mein Altes Laptop schon 3 Jahre. Hab meine Geforce 7900 auf 75/125 getaktet (norm 375/500).)

Lasst die User selbst entscheiden wie sie die GPU laufen lassen wollen. Viele Spieler ist es warscheinlich egal wenn der Kühler schon bei 80° mit 100% Läuft.

Ich bin So ein mensch der beim Filmschaun es gerne Ruhig hat (also 100/150/0.95v) und beim Gamen dann die Lautstärke mehr wurscht ist (einstellung: 700/1000/1.15 Fan max ab 80°)


----------



## micky72 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*

@Amon-Jack

also ich persönlich habe ja lieber niedrige Temperaturen UND ein ruhiges Notebook... vielleicht bin ich auch zu anspruchsvoll, aber wenn damit geworben wird und es 1700 Euro kostet....

Meine Graphikkarte möchte ich auch nicht so gerne selbst in der Taktung umstellen oder undervolten, vielleicht bin ich auch einfach zu faul und man muss heutzutage halt solche Dinge selbst machen, wer weiß ? Evtl. muss ich schon in meinem nächsten Neuwagen die Kupplung manuell justieren und die Motordrehzahl runterkonfigurieren, damit er so spritsparend ist, wie es angegeben ist ? Ich werde mich darauf einrichten....

@MaTzElUxE
Dann bekommst du nur deshalb keins für 0 €, weil es ein anderes Modell ist, ich habe von tz091v auf tz091v getauscht...


----------



## MaTzElUxE (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*

ok, aber eig. bekomm ichs ja auch für 0 euro ich leg nur 1700 vorraus *g*


----------



## linksaussen (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*

@ASUS:

Ich habe bei meiner Grafikkarte mal mit den Volt gespielt.

Wenn ich von 700/1000@1.15 Volt auf 700/1000@1.0 Volt gehe, ist die Temperatur exakt dieselbe. Kann es sein, dass die GPU intern automatisch auf 1.15 hochstellt? Wenn aa, kann man irgendwo forcieren, dass mein Wert genommen wird. Würde die Karte bestimmt nochmals 10° kühler machen.

Mit 600/1000@0.95 Volt habe ich Einsparungen von 15°.


----------



## C.C.[ASUS] (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*



linksaussen schrieb:


> @ASUS:
> 
> Ich habe bei meiner Grafikkarte mal mit den Volt gespielt.
> 
> ...



Also mit dem AMD Tool konnte ich die Voltage nicht ändern,
Christian[ASUS] meint auch das die Taktrate keinen direkten Einfluss auf die Temp hat, sondern nur die Core Spg.

Es kann jedoch sein das die Corespg sich bei 700MHz nicht absenken lässt.


----------



## diebelsalt (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*

Huhu,

das haben schon mehrere Leute festgestellt: Die Asus 5870M kann anscheinend nur 1.15V oder 0.95V, egal was du im Bios einstellst. Er nimmt dann jeweils den höheren Wert. Leider läuft, im Gegensatz zum Medion, die Asus 5870M nicht mit 0.95V bei 700 Mhz. Selbst 600 Mhz sind nicht immer stabil.

Grüße


----------



## MaTzElUxE (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*

Kurze Frage, ich schicke heute mein 37v zurück und wollte mir jetzt ein neues bestellen.

Es gibt doch nur das 91v das die große ausstattung hat oder?
also i7 8gb 1tb festplatte oder?


----------



## juced (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*



MaTzElUxE schrieb:


> Kurze Frage, ich schicke heute mein 37v zurück und wollte mir jetzt ein neues bestellen.
> 
> Es gibt doch nur das 91v das die große ausstattung hat oder?
> also i7 8gb 1tb festplatte oder?




ja, mir ist nichts anderes bekannt, 91v hat diese ausstattung.

*

Als ich bei meinen zweiten Amazon 91v G73 Modell, welches keine so großen Temperaturprobleme hatte wie mein erstes, vom Catalyst Control Center bei Powerplay bei "Netzteil" auf Batteriemaximierung gestellt habe, hatte ich einen GPU Takt von 300 MHz und einen Speichertakt von 1000 MHz.

Dabei fiel mir deutlich auf, dass die Temperatur schon mal vom Idle Betrieb von 60°C auf 58°C gesunken ist, also um zwei Grad!
Ich habe auch darauf geachtet, dass nebenbei keine weiteren Programme laufen, und der laptop eine gewisse Zeit im Idle läuft..!*


----------



## linksaussen (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*



C.C.[ASUS] schrieb:


> Also mit dem AMD Tool konnte ich die Voltage nicht ändern,
> Christian[ASUS] meint auch das die Taktrate keinen direkten Einfluss auf die Temp hat, sondern nur die Core Spg.
> 
> Es kann jedoch sein das die Corespg sich bei 700MHz nicht absenken lässt.



Hi C.C.,

danke für die Info. Ich denke, wenn 600/1000 mit 0.95 Volt laufen, könnte auch 700/1000 mit 1 Volt laufen. Eventuell kannst Du mal nachfragen, ob man die Spannung da irgendwie runtersetzen kann.

@Juced: Das ganze kannst Du im Power4Gear einstellen. Ich habe mein GPU-BIOS jetzt auf 700/1000@1.0 Volt (läuft wahrscheinlich mit 1.15) und Battery-Safe-Mode 200/250@0.8 Volt (läuft wahrscheinlich mit 0.95) geflasht. Battery-Safe-Mode hat normal 300/1000@0.95Volt. Das 200/250@0.8 hat im Idle jetzt 46°, geht dann hoch auf 48°, den Lüfter kann man dann wieder hören, und es kühlt wieder auf 46° runter, wo der Lüfter nicht mehr hörbar ist... und glaub mir, meine Ohren sind geputzt.  D.h. bei 46° ist es wirklich so leise, dass es auch in einem geschlossenen, stillen Raum nicht mehr hören kannst.  Ich habe jetzt diese Einstellung mit dem Quiet Office-Modus verbunden, wodurch das Notebook zum Programmieren nicht hörbar ist. Stelle ich auf High Performance, geht der Takt wieder auf 700/1000 und Idle auf 58-61°. 

Das ist eine Einstellung, die für mich passt. Vielleicht taktet das Ding in Zukunft ja automatisch. 

Fazit: Bis auf ein paar Kleinigkeiten bin ich sehr zufrieden mit meinem G73, und ich würde es wieder kaufen. Bin allerdings gespannt, wie ASUS mit den heissen Notebooks weitermacht und wie das CPU- ("C", nicht "G")-Runtertaktungsproblem im Akkumodus noch gelöst wird. 
Ich persönlich sehe es nicht als das Problem, dass die CPU beim Einstecken des Netzteils nicht mehr hochtaktet, ich sehe es als das Problem, dass die CPU im Batteriemodus überhaupt runtertaktet. Denn dadurch kann man im Batteriemodus überhaupt nicht gamen.


----------



## linksaussen (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*



diebelsalt schrieb:


> Huhu,
> 
> das haben schon mehrere Leute festgestellt: Die Asus 5870M kann anscheinend nur 1.15V oder 0.95V, egal was du im Bios einstellst. Er nimmt dann jeweils den höheren Wert. Leider läuft, im Gegensatz zum Medion, die Asus 5870M nicht mit 0.95V bei 700 Mhz. Selbst 600 Mhz sind nicht immer stabil.
> 
> Grüße



Genau, das kann ich jetzt bestätigen.

200/250@0.8Volt bringt exakt dieselbe Temp wie 200/250@0.95Volt. 

Mit 700/1000@0.95 Volt kommt nach dem Login kein Bild mehr. Mit 600/1000@0.95 Volt kommt ein Bild. Ich hab mal 10 Minuten damit Crysis gespielt. Kommt die GPU auf maximal 76°.  Aber stell jetzt wieder um auf 700/1000@1.15 V (auch 700/1000@1.0Volt wird aufgerundet auf 1.15V). 90° sollte die Karte schon vertragen.


----------



## Painkiller (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*

Die Karte verträgt laut ASUS 110°. Dennoch müssen sie sich die Kühlung nochmals anschauen. Denn iwas kann da nicht stimmen...


----------



## C.C.[ASUS] (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*

Wie gesagt, ich hab es weitergegeben allerdings leider bisher noch keine Antwort bekommen.

Ich bleib aber dran.


----------



## Painkiller (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*



C.C.[ASUS] schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, ich hab es weitergegeben allerdings leider bisher noch keine Antwort bekommen.
> 
> Ich bleib aber dran.


 

Das ist gut zu wissen!


----------



## to4you (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*



C.C.[ASUS] schrieb:


> Hi micky72,
> 
> ich hab es auch noch mal mit Winflash gemacht - nach wie vor keine Probleme.
> Einzig war Sie ganz dunkel einstellt [FN]+[F3] hat es dann wieder behoben



   Nun ist es aber mal so, dass bei vielen nach dem BIOS-Update die Tastaturbeleuchtung nicht mehr geht. Bei anderen wiederum war ein BIOS-Update ohne diese Probleme möglich.

  Bei mir geht die Tastaturbeleuchtung definitiv nicht mehr und ich habe schon vergeblich einiges probiert, um aus der Sache schlau zu werden:

  - Bios-Update von 206 auf 209 (WinFlash) = Tastaturbeleuchtung geht nicht mehr!

  - ATK-Package aktualisiert = Tastaturbeleuchtung geht weiterhin nicht!

  - Bios-downgrade von 209 auf 206 (Dos) = Tastaturbeleuchtung geht weiterhin nicht!

  - Bios-downgrade von 206 auf 205 (Dos) = Tastaturbeleuchtung geht weiterhin nicht!

  - Neuinstallation Windows (Recovery Partition = Auslieferungszustand) = Tastaturbeleuchtung geht weiterhin nicht!

  - Neuinstallation Windows (Recovery Partition = Auslieferungszustand + ATK-Package aktualisiert) = Tastaturbeleuchtung geht weiterhin nicht!

  Also so langsam bin ich mit meinem Latein zu Ende und weis nicht mehr was ich noch ausprobieren soll.

  Ich muss auch dazu sagen, dass genau dieses Feature mit der Tastaturbeleuchtung eines meiner Kaufargumente für das G73 war.


----------



## micky72 (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*

Daher, liebe Asus-Crew, frage ich nochmal, ob ihr ein Tool zur Verfügung stellen könnt, mit dem man das Bit, dass für die Tastaturbeleuchtung zuständig ist, selbst auslesen kann ?

Das sollte doch kein Problem sein, dieses dann in einem Quickfix zu setzen...

Man kann das auch selbst machen, wenn man weiß, welches Bit dafür zuständig ist... 

Dann brauchen wir nicht auf ein bios 210 zu warten....


----------



## linksaussen (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*



micky72 schrieb:


> Daher, liebe Asus-Crew, frage ich nochmal, ob ihr ein Tool zur Verfügung stellen könnt, mit dem man das Bit, dass für die Tastaturbeleuchtung zuständig ist, selbst auslesen kann ?
> 
> Das sollte doch kein Problem sein, dieses dann in einem Quickfix zu setzen...
> 
> ...


Sehe ich auch so. Vollkommen D'accord. 

@C.C: Ich habe gelesen, dass einige die Tastaturbeleuchtung beim Flashen an hatten, einige aus. Ich weiss, dass es bei welchen geklappt hat, wo die Tastaturbeleuchtung an war. Könntest Du mal von 206 auf 209 flashen, wenn die Tastaturbeleuchtung aus ist? Eventuell gibt's da eine Verbindung zwischen dem aktuellen Zustand der Tastatur...

@to4you: War bei Dir beim ersten Flashen die Tastaturbeleuchtung an oder aus? Ich kann Deinen Unmut verstehen, auch für mich ist die Tastaturbeleuchtung eines der Kaufargumente gewesen. Daher gönne ich mir das BIOS-Update noch nicht.


----------



## to4you (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*



linksaussen schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so. Vollkommen D'accord.
> 
> @to4you: War bei Dir beim ersten Flashen die Tastaturbeleuchtung an oder aus? Ich kann Deinen Unmut verstehen, auch für mich ist die Tastaturbeleuchtung eines der Kaufargumente gewesen. Daher gönne ich mir das BIOS-Update noch nicht.



Nun, dass kann ich nicht mehr genau sagen, denn wer achtet normalerweise bei einem Bios-Update schon darauf ob die Tastatur an oder aus ist?

Sorry aber da kann ich leider nicht weiterhelfen.


----------



## linksaussen (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*



to4you schrieb:


> Nun, dass kann ich nicht mehr genau sagen, denn wer achtet normalerweise bei einem Bios-Update schon darauf ob die Tastatur an oder aus ist?
> 
> Sorry aber da kann ich leider nicht weiterhelfen.


Diese Antwort hatte ich erwartet. Ich hätte es selbst auch nicht mehr gewusst.  
Warten wir ab, bis ASUS das getestet hat. Vielleicht bekommen wir ja heute noch eine Antwort von C.C.


----------



## MaTzElUxE (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*

Weiß man jetzt schon ab wann die neuen Hybrid Festplatten im G73 verbaut werden? Und was dieses Modell dann kosten wird?

Und ich hab mal nen Shop gesehen, Da gabs das G73 auch mit I7920. Wird des in D-Land auch verfügbar sein oder bleibt das den Amis vorbehalten?


----------



## Fried Rubberduck (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*

Hallo zusammen!
Jetzt hat mich mein G73 doch noch in ein Forum getrieben ...

Erst mal vielen, vielen Dank an alle die sich hier engagieren!

Ich muss erst mal sagen, dass ich bisher mit meinem 'Guten Stück' wirklich zufrieden bin. Allerdings bin ich einer von den oben angesprochenen Usern die das Teil ausgepackt und einfach losgelegt haben ohne auf Temps etc. zu achten.

Auf dieses Forum wurde ich aufmerksam als ich nach Neuigkeiten zum Bios 209 gesucht habe ... wenn ich ehrlich bin hab ich Angst ... ich mag meine Tastaturbeleuchtung!

So nun zu meinem eigentlichen Problem:
Ich habe ein G73JH-TZ037V mit einer 8000er Check Number ... Pixel-Fehler sind mir bisher keine aufgefallen. 
Nach Euren Beiträgen zu den Temperaturen der GPU bin ich etwas nervös geworden ... wie gesagt bisher hab ich nicht drauf geachtet ... also hab ich mir GPU-Z und FurMark runtergeladen und weiß jetzt auch nicht so recht.

FurMark bringt meine GPU nach 1 min und 35 sec auf 105 Grad, mir wurde das im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes zu heiß und ich hab abgebrochen ...

Modern Warfare 2 - nach zehn Minuten spielen ist die max. Temp bei 91 Grad
Bad Company 2 - nach zehn Minuten spielen ist die max. Temp bei 98 Grad

Meine Tests fanden bei einer Zimmertemperatur von 21,5 Grad statt, gestartet habe ich immer bei einer Temp von 65 -68 Grad im Idle-Modus.

Muss ich mir nun Sorgen machen? Ist das jetzt ein 'heißes' G73? Mal davon abgesehen das über 60 Grad bei der Anzeige meines Hintergrundbildes meiner Meinung nach auch ein wenig hoch ist!

Vielen Dank schon mal!
Gruß
Fried Rubberduck


----------



## linksaussen (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*



Fried Rubberduck schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> Jetzt hat mich mein G73 doch noch in ein Forum getrieben ...
> 
> Erst mal vielen, vielen Dank an alle die sich hier engagieren!
> ...


Wenn Du noch tauschen kannst, dann tausch es um. Ich hatte bei meinem ersten bei Furmark nach 2 Minuten auch über hundert Grad. Bei meinem jetzigen nach 2 Minuten 92°. 

Du hast wohl eines der heissen erwischt. Wobei ich glaube, dass der Grund dafür in falsch aufgetragener Wärmeleitpaste oder nicht richtig sitzenden Wärmeleitpads liegt. Somit kann es vielleicht auch einfach gerichtet werden. Aber ich würd's trotzdem tauschen, bis ein kühles hast.


----------



## C.C.[ASUS] (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*



MaTzElUxE schrieb:


> Weiß man jetzt schon ab wann die neuen Hybrid Festplatten im G73 verbaut werden? Und was dieses Modell dann kosten wird?
> 
> Und ich hab mal nen Shop gesehen, Da gabs das G73 auch mit I7920. Wird des in D-Land auch verfügbar sein oder bleibt das den Amis vorbehalten?



Soweit ich weiß wird es in DE kommen, allerdings wird es leider noch ein wenig dauern. (3 Monate ± 1 Monat)


----------



## juced (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*

@C.C.[ASUS]

ist da was dran, dass das G73 auch mit einer Nvidia (Fermi) Karte kommt?
wie bei dem G53?

lg


----------



## linksaussen (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*



juced schrieb:


> @C.C.[ASUS]
> 
> ist da was dran, dass das G73 auch mit einer Nvidia (Fermi) Karte kommt?
> wie bei dem G53?
> ...


Hab ich gelesen auf ner englischen Seite. Anscheindend mit der GTX480M, ist dann das G73*JW*. Würde mich auch interessieren. Könnt ihr das bestätigen?

Die Karte soll anscheinend 100Watt brauchen, da bleib ich lieber bei meiner 5870.


----------



## Painkiller (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*

Naja, wenn ASUS die Kühlung der GTX480M ordentlich hinbekommt, könnte das funktionieren. 

Btw. Ich hab mal was im I-Net von einem LNotebook mit Flüssigmetallkühlung auf der Grafikeinheit gelesen. Das wär doch mal ne schicke Sache.... 


@ C.C.[ASUS]

Habt ihr zusätzlich zu dem Lüfter noch eine Heatpipe im Notebook?


----------



## Fried Rubberduck (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*

@linksaussen:  Vielen Dank!

@C.C.[ASUS]:   Mein Rückgaberecht bei Otto ist natürlich schon rum ... mache ich das dann über den ASUS-Support?


----------



## MaTzElUxE (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*

Frag mal bei Otto an, und sag was du für Probleme hast.

Ich hab meins nach 2 Monaten bei Amazon auch noch zurückgeben können.


----------



## diebelsalt (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*

Huhu,

bezüglich der Keyboardbeleuchtung und dem Biosupdate wird HIER empfohlen, das Biosupdate NICHT von Festplatte und NICHT mit Winflash durchzuführen. Der beste Weg ist wohl ein Flash vom Bios aus, mit dem Biosfile auf einem USB-Stick.

Grüße


----------



## juced (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*

@ Mitglieder im Forum 
und 
@ Asus Support

ich habe mal gelesen, dass es besonders schädlich für die Augen ist, mit dem Computer zu arbeiten (Office, Sufen.. 2D-Betrieb), wenn das gerät (wie z.b. das Asus G51 oder demnächst G53 / G73JW) Nvidia 3D Vision unterstützt, da der Bildschirm besonders sein soll, damit das 3D mit der Shutterbrille auch gut funktioniert. Dennoch soll wie gesagt das spezielle Display schädlich für die Augen sein, im 2D Betrieb.

Weiß jemand genauer Bescheid?
Kenne mich da überhaupt nicht aus.
soweit ich weiß ist das ein 120Hz LCD Panel oder so


----------



## to4you (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*



diebelsalt schrieb:


> Huhu,
> 
> bezüglich der Keyboardbeleuchtung und dem Biosupdate wird HIER empfohlen, das Biosupdate NICHT von Festplatte und NICHT mit Winflash durchzuführen. Der beste Weg ist wohl ein Flash vom Bios aus, mit dem Biosfile auf einem USB-Stick.
> 
> Grüße



@diebelsalt,

   Danke für den Tipp, aber er hilft leider nicht, eine Verlohrene Tastaturbeleuchtung wieder zu reaktivieren.


----------



## BambergT (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*

Nun, hab nun das G73JH-091v. Hab idle zwischen 63-66 grad. Bei Crysis hab ich Max 95 und nach zwei STd Mass Effect 2 max 96 grad wobei die Temp dann auch nicht mehr steigt. Furmark( nicht extreme ) nach 10 Minuten konstant bei 99 grad max 100 grad. Das Book läuft ohne Abstürze. Bios ist auf 209 geflasht. Ansonsten hab ich noch den Auslieferungs Ati Treiber. Bei Crysis habe ich im GPU Benchmark High mit  Full HD 2x AA 29,26 Frames - Mein Desktop Core I-920 mit HD 4890 bringt bei gleicher Auflösung "nur" 6 Frames mehr also 35,44. So geshen ne Top Leistung für ein Notebook.Dass sich die GPU nicht im Desktopbetrieb runterrgelt habe ich auch und hier müßte es doch ein Vbios update möglich machen das die Grafikkarte runterregelt.
Was mir generell fehlt ist eine Aussage seitens Asus dass die 100 grad Marke wirklich die Obergrenze der Lüftersteuerung ist und den Normalfall darstellt. Schlieslich haben das MSI bzw Medion mit Ati M5870 bei lauteren Lüftern generell die 100 grad - siehe test bei Notebookcheck/journal. 
Bei Acer ist z.Zt nur ne 5850 mit DDR3 Ram verbaut die wohl runterregelt. 
DIe Frage ist also kann die HD5870 das nicht / kann das Power G4 tool das nicht oder wo ist die Bremse. genrell gibt es bei dem bios der ATI im G73 unterschiede zu denen des Medions da es hier offentsichtlich gelungen ist die Vcore auf 1 Volt zu flaschen, was beim Asus nicht geht. 
Ich habe noch große Hoffnung das Asus das Problem der Grafikmit nem besseren Vbios hinbekommt. Genrell stellt sich die frage braucht ma das Power G4 tool unbeding oder geht das mit Windowsboardstools nicht genausogut und kannhier Powerplay nicht besser genutzt werden wenn das G4 gar nicht aktiv ist ?


----------



## BambergT (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*

So nun hatt es sich aber auch - heute 2 Stunden Crysis gezockt, Temp auf 102 Grad und Idle wollt sich gar nicht mehr beruihgen 68 Grad . 
GPU idled egal auf welcher Einstellung bei Netz iummer of 700/1000 ???
Nur wenn ich den Stecker zieh gehts es auf AKKU 300/1000 wobei der 
Speicher wohl ebenfalls nicht immer mit 1000 takten müßte. Die desktop Modelle können den absenken....

Habe gerade ne RMA ausgefüllt...... Kann ja danach nur besser werden. 

Ach ja Gerät am 01.06.2010 gekauft und MM hatte nur noch das eine .....
Somit kein Umtausch. 

Und zum Lotteriespielen habe ich keine Lust - ich denke das RMA das Problem dauerhaft beseitigen sollte .....
werd meine Erfahrungen hier kundtun !! od

Morgen soll das Teil bei mir abgeholt werden .....


----------



## PierreSacher[ASUS] (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*

Schick mir bitte per PN deine RMA Nummer dann kann ich den Fall im Auge behalten.


----------



## BambergT (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*



PierreSacher[ASUS] schrieb:


> Schick mir bitte per PN deine RMA Nummer dann kann ich den Fall im Auge behalten.


Was ist bitte PN - 
RMA musste ich nochmal ausfüllen da ich eine 8cht mit einer 6 verwechselt habe - bei der S/N ist aber auch schlect zu unterscheiden. 
Hab dann angerufen und der nette Kollege hat wohl gleich sehen können ob es das Notebook gibt.
Warte jetzt auf die Bestätigung der RMA.....

Viele Grüße 
Toni


----------



## Painkiller (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*

PN ist persönliche Nachricht... Klick hier auf Pierres Nickname und wähle private Nachricht senden....


----------



## MaTzElUxE (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*

Irgendwie ist es ein richtiges erlebnis wenn man sich ein G73 bestellt. Mein 2. geht bei furmark genauso wie das alte auf 99°C und dann aber nicht weiter.

Bei Crysis bleibts bei 92,5° stehen, also die Temperaturanzeige geht nicht wetier.
Bei Race driver Grid gehts auf 96°C. also 3 Grad kühler als beim 1.
Nachm zocken gehts nur bis auf 62 runter, außer ich schalt in office betrieb da gehts dann auf 58° runter.
nach dem einschalten bleibts erstmal 5 Minuten bei 51, und dann steigt die Temp langsam so auf 55°C.

Weiß ned ob ich des ned schon wieder zurück schicken soll oder behalten soll, hab aber eig. keine Lust die ganze Prozedur nochmals mitzumachen.


----------



## BambergT (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*



MaTzElUxE schrieb:


> Irgendwie ist es ein richtiges erlebnis wenn man sich ein G73 bestellt. Mein 2. geht bei furmark genauso wie das alte auf 99°C und dann aber nicht weiter.
> 
> Bei Crysis bleibts bei 92,5° stehen, also die Temperaturanzeige geht nicht wetier.
> Bei Race driver Grid gehts auf 96°C. also 3 Grad kühler als beim 1.
> ...


Also das Gerät an sich ist schon Klasse - sieht gut aus und hat ne Top Leistung - Crysis auf Full HD is 6 Frames langsamer aus auf nem Desktop mit Core I-920 und HD4890 ! 
Ich hab auf das Lotteriespielen auch keine Lust mehr und mache deshalb von der RMA gebrauch, um ASUS die Möglichkeit zu geben mein Book genauso kühl zu bekommen wie dass, das mich nach dem Notebookchecktest zum Kauf des ASUS und eben nicht des Medions  oder des MSI animiert hat. 88°C max nach Furmarkstresstest bei moderater Lüfterlautstärke.
Bin gespannt auf das Ergebnis.... 
Gruß
Toni


----------



## MaTzElUxE (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*

mal sehen, ich denk das mit dem furmark 88° wirste nicht hinbekommen, du müsstest dazu ja auch wissen welche einstellungen notebookcheck dafür benutzt hat. Und ich glaub das da irgendwas schief gelaufen ist  Wenn sich dazu mal einer von Asus melden würde. Dann könnte man ja endlich sagen was normal ist und warum eins 110 grad warm wird, des andre nur 100 grad und wieder ein anderes nur 90 grad.


----------



## BambergT (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*



BambergT schrieb:


> So nun hatt es sich aber auch - heute 2 Stunden Crysis gezockt, Temp auf 102 Grad und Idle wollt sich gar nicht mehr beruihgen 68 Grad .
> GPU idled egal auf welcher Einstellung bei Netz iummer of 700/1000 ???
> Nur wenn ich den Stecker zieh gehts es auf AKKU 300/1000 wobei der
> Speicher wohl ebenfalls nicht immer mit 1000 takten müßte. Die desktop Modelle können den absenken....
> ...


 

Erstes Feedback bezüglich RMA- 
1.te RMA wurder abgelehnt weil eine Zahl der Seriennummer ein 6 statt einer 8 war - ist aber auch sehr Schwer zu unterscheiuden. o.k mein Fehler 
2. RMA - ich bat darum meine Conifg bitte unberührt zu lassen 
ANtwort - Zitat: 
Sehr geehrter Kunde,leider musste Ihr Reparaturauftrag abgelehnt werden.Kommentar des Technikers:Wie in den Garantiebedingungen, unter Punkt 1.3, beschrieben, übernimmt Asus keinerlei Garantie fürden Erhalt der Daten auf der Festplatte. Bitte sichern Sie, falls noch möglich, die Daten derFestplatte, oder bauen Sie diese, wenn Sie die Festplatte als Fehlerquelle ausschliessen koennen, vorsichtig aus. Wenn Sie sich den Ausbau der Festplatte nicht selbst zutrauen, wenden Sie sich bitte an Ihren Händler oder einen IT-Spezialisten.Bei weiteren Fragen wenden Sie sich doch bitte unter der Telefonnummer 01805 010920 (0,14 Euro/Minute aus demdt. Festnetz, Mobilfunk max. 0,42 Euro/Minute) an unsere technische Hotline (werktags Montag bis Freitag 09:00- 18:00 Uhr).mit freundlichen GrÃ¼ÃYenASUS Computer GmbHHerr Toni BambergerJahnstrasse55569 MonzingenTelefon: 06751 - 7441Telefon2: .FAX: .EMail: BambergT@freenet.deGerätedaten: G73 SerieSeriennummer: A3N0AS851216148gekauft am: 01.06.2010Betriebssystem: Windows 7Fehlerbeschreibung: Gertät geht im Desktop nicht in den Idle Modus sondern taktet immer auf 700core 1000 Speicher VGAIDLE Temperatur VGA deshalb um 66 Grad - deshalb Lüfter immer hörbar. Die VGA Temperatur geht gegenüber Test bei Notebookcheck.de max 88 Grad  (Furmarkstresstest)  hier auf102 C und das bei Crysis. Mass Effect 2 treibt die Karte auf 96 Grad. Wir reden bei geringeren Anforderungenüber 14 gradTemperaturunterschied.Bios flasch auf 209 durchgeführt. VGA Treiber noch im Original. Notebook ist komplett eingerichtet also bitte nichts löschen oder hinzufügen. Danke=====================================================================================================================================This email and any attachments to it contain confidential information and are intended solely for the use ofthe individual to whom it is addressed.If you are not the intended recipient or receive it accidentally, please immediately notify thesender by e-mail and delete the message and any attachments from your computer system, and destroy all hard copies. If any, please beadvised that any unauthorized disclosure, copying, distribution or any action taken or omitted in reliance on this, is illegal andprohibited. Furthermore, any views or opinions expressed are solely those of the author and do not represent those of ASUSTeK. Thank you foryour cooperation.=====================================================================================================================================Es soll sich ein jeder selbst mal ein Bild machen !Hab beim dritten Versuch das mit der Festplatte weggelassen ......Geb ab und zu mal Feedback wie da denn so weiter geht ....Gruß
Toni


----------



## jochenf (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*

Boah, das gibt's doch nicht: habe jetzt das fünfte G73 und auch dieses hat einen Pixelfehler! Ich bezweifle langsam das es überhaupt eins gibt was ok ist...

PS: FurMark = 100°


----------



## X-Treme1982 (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*

Hallo Asus Team

Im Gegensatz zu den vielen Leuten hier, die Probleme haben mit Ihrem G73JH, habe ich keinerlei Beanstandungen auszusetzen. Mein Notebook hat weder Pixelfehler noch überhitzt es zu stark. Ich habe die Modellvariante TZ091V und gestern bei einer Raumtemp. von 26°C (Dachboden), Mass Effect 2 in maximaler Auflösung und Details, 4 Stunden so gut wie am Stück gezockt und habe die Temperatur über Everest 5.5 auslesen lassen und während des Spielens immer wieder geprüft. Die maximale Temp. lag bei 76 GPU und im Idle geht sie innerhalb von 5 Minuten auf 48°C zurück. CPU liegt unter Last bei 67°C und im Idle bei 39°C. Furmark im Stresstest 30 Minuten ergibt maximal 82°C und Crysis in Full HD und mittleren Details maximal 80°C. Also ich denke dies sind absolut unbedenkliche Temperaturen. Mein XMG5 von Schenker (Clevo M860TU) war mit schwächerer Hardware (C2Extreme X9100,9800M GTS) rund 5°C wärmer und ich hatte nie Probleme damit.

So nun zu meinem eigentlichen Anliegen, kann man vielleicht bei euch diese ASUS R.O.G. Voodoo Maus bestellen? Die ist ja mal wirklich der Hammer. Bitte lasst es mich wissen, wie und wo ich sie käuflich erwerben kann!

Vielen Dank nochmal, aus meiner Sicht ein weltklasse Notebook...


----------



## MaTzElUxE (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*

So, NR 2 geht nun auch zurück zum hersteller. Mal sehen ob nr3 viel. was wird. Langsam bin ich echt richtig enttäuscht.

Zu warm
Gsod
braucht irgendwie ewig beim systemstart
und 2mal eben schon gsod.
Also zurück zum hersteller

So erstattung bei Amazon ist beantragt


Irgendwie blick ich jetzt  nicht ganz durch, schicken die mir jetzt ein notebook gleich, oder erst  wenn sie meins erhalten haben?


----------



## linksaussen (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*



MaTzElUxE schrieb:


> So, NR 2 geht nun auch zurück zum hersteller. Mal sehen ob nr3 viel. was wird. Langsam bin ich echt richtig enttäuscht.
> 
> Zu warm
> Gsod
> ...


Wie hast Du gesagt, dass Du das Gerät tauschen möchtest?
Schreib am besten mal eine E-Mail. Bei mir war's so, dass ich einfach mein altes zurückgeschickt und ein neues bestellt habe. Dann hast halt temporär die Kohle für zwei ausgegeben, bis Amazon den Betrag gutschreibt. Alternativ habe ich auch gehört, dass Leute mit Amazon das soweit abgesprochen haben, dass das zweite mit einem Betrag von 0 geschickt wird und der alte Betrag einfach übernommen wird.


----------



## MaTzElUxE (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*

Ich hab bei amazon unter bestellungen zurückschicken geklickt und da kann man erstattung oder ersatz wählen. und ersatz heißt ja neues gerät. und da stand dann auch, das wenn ich das alte gerät nicht bis zum 4. Juli zurückgeschickt habe das sie mir den Betrag nochmals abbuchen.

Aber in der Email stand wiedderrum das sie die ersetzung bearbeiten wenn das notebook von mir eintrifft. Also wieso sollten sie mir den betrag nochmals abbuchen wenn ich es jetzt nicht zurückschicke. Also muss ich eigentlich jetzt ein 2. bekommen und des andere zurückschicken. Ich wart jetzt mal bis montag, weil weiß ned ob die heut überhaupt versenden und so. 
hoffentlich versenden dies gleich am montag, viel. schick ich ihnen dann am dienstag oder mittwoch gleich wieder beide zurück *g*  oder es ist endlich ein gutes


----------



## MaTzElUxE (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*



X-Treme1982 schrieb:


> Hallo Asus Team
> 
> Im Gegensatz zu den vielen Leuten hier, die Probleme haben mit Ihrem G73JH, habe ich keinerlei Beanstandungen auszusetzen. Mein Notebook hat weder Pixelfehler noch überhitzt es zu stark. Ich habe die Modellvariante TZ091V und gestern bei einer Raumtemp. von 26°C (Dachboden), Mass Effect 2 in maximaler Auflösung und Details, 4 Stunden so gut wie am Stück gezockt und habe die Temperatur über Everest 5.5 auslesen lassen und während des Spielens immer wieder geprüft. Die maximale Temp. lag bei 76 GPU und im Idle geht sie innerhalb von 5 Minuten auf 48°C zurück. CPU liegt unter Last bei 67°C und im Idle bei 39°C. Furmark im Stresstest 30 Minuten ergibt maximal 82°C und Crysis in Full HD und mittleren Details maximal 80°C. Also ich denke dies sind absolut unbedenkliche Temperaturen. Mein XMG5 von Schenker (Clevo M860TU) war mit schwächerer Hardware (C2Extreme X9100,9800M GTS) rund 5°C wärmer und ich hatte nie Probleme damit.
> 
> ...



Welchen Furmark test hast du durchlaufen lassen? Extreme Burning mode an? Version 1.8?
Und vorallem mit welchem Programm hast du die Temps ausgelesen? 
Weil ich gelesen hab Everest, Everest logt aber soweit ich weiß keine Maximal temperaturen mit. Und wenn du mit alt + tab aus dem spiel gehst sind das nicht deine max temperaturen. Weil wenn ich furmark beende bin auch sofort auf 90° oder weniger. Mach doch den Furmark nochmals mit amd gpu tool und lass den mitloggen was du für maximal temperatur hast.

aber 48°C im Idle ist echt super  Drei Daumen dafür


----------



## X-Treme1982 (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*

Also Furmark ist die Version 1.8 und ich lasse es mit dem Extreme Burning Mode laufen. Dieser Modus läuft aber alles andere als flüssig. Du hast Recht habe die Temps mit Alt+Tab geprüft und jetzt mal mit dem AMD Tool. Also im Diagramm zeigt er mir nach 30 Minuten 92°C als maximal Temperatur. Bei Mass Effect 2 80°C und Crysis 88°C jeweils nach 30 Minuten die maximal Temperatur. So wie ich das beobachten konnte stieg sie auch nicht weiter. Raumtemperatur ist heute sogar 27°C unterm Dachboden (bei mir auf Arbeitnicht wundern bin im Rettungsdienst tätig und dann hat man mal mehr oder weniger Zeit). Ich kann ja euch alle verstehen, wäre stinksauer wenn ich erst recht nach dem 2 getauschten Notebook die Probleme nicht verschwinden. Ich habe wahrscheinlich viel Glück gehabt (3x auf Holz geklopft) Lass es mich wissen ob Deiner Meinung nach die Temperaturen okay sind. Werde in den nächsten Tagen mal ein paar Screenshots machen falls Du skeptisch bist.


----------



## Fried Rubberduck (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*

Hallo zusammen,

ich dachte mir ich halte Euch auch mal auf dem laufenden ...
Hab mit Otto telefoniert, die haben das G73JH nun aus dem Programm genommen (warum nur, zuviele Retouren vielleicht?) ein Tauschnotebook wäre somit nicht möglich. Ansonsten wurde mir angeboten das NB zu Otto zu schicken und die machen dann mit ASUS alles für mich klar. Ich hab dankend abgelehnt und selbst direkt Kontakt zu ASUS aufgenommen.
Ich muss sagen ich bin vom ASUS-Support begeistert, auf meinen RMA hatte ich innerhalb von 30 Minuten eine Antwort. Wenn ich den Mailverkehr kurz zusammenfassen sollte würde das so aussehen:
Mein RMA: Guten Tag, ich habe eins von den heißen G73 erwischt. [...] Was empfehlen Sie mir?
Antwort: Bitte schicken Sie es unter Verwendung von [...] bei uns ein!

Also heute ging es zur Post. Bin mal gespannt ob es gut gekühlt zurück kommt!


----------



## MaTzElUxE (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*



X-Treme1982 schrieb:


> Also Furmark ist die Version 1.8 und ich lasse es mit dem Extreme Burning Mode laufen. Dieser Modus läuft aber alles andere als flüssig. Du hast Recht habe die Temps mit Alt+Tab geprüft und jetzt mal mit dem AMD Tool. Also im Diagramm zeigt er mir nach 30 Minuten 92°C als maximal Temperatur. Bei Mass Effect 2 80°C und Crysis 88°C jeweils nach 30 Minuten die maximal Temperatur. So wie ich das beobachten konnte stieg sie auch nicht weiter. Raumtemperatur ist heute sogar 27°C unterm Dachboden (bei mir auf Arbeitnicht wundern bin im Rettungsdienst tätig und dann hat man mal mehr oder weniger Zeit). Ich kann ja euch alle verstehen, wäre stinksauer wenn ich erst recht nach dem 2 getauschten Notebook die Probleme nicht verschwinden. Ich habe wahrscheinlich viel Glück gehabt (3x auf Holz geklopft) Lass es mich wissen ob Deiner Meinung nach die Temperaturen okay sind. Werde in den nächsten Tagen mal ein paar Screenshots machen falls Du skeptisch bist.



das sind super temperaturen. ist völlig in ordnung.

ich warte noch auf so ein notebook


----------



## to4you (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*

Gibt es denn schon etwas neues bezgl. der Tastaturbeleuchtung???

Wäre schön, wenn die wieder  laufen würde


----------



## linksaussen (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*



to4you schrieb:


> Gibt es denn schon etwas neues bezgl. der Tastaturbeleuchtung???
> 
> Wäre schön, wenn die wieder  laufen würde


Bisher hat sich ASUS dazu noch nicht geäussert. Bei den ASUS-Mitarbeitern hier im Forum und deren Testnotebook war es nicht nachvollziehbar. 

@C.C und Co.: Könntet Ihr mal das BIOS flashen, wenn die Tastaturbeleuchtung aus ist? Evtl. hat es damit etwas zu tun.

Ich will auch auf 209 updaten, wegen dem CPU-Downclock-Problem unter Batterie. Aber die Tastaturbeleuchtung ist mir dann doch wichtiger.


----------



## BambergT (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*



X-Treme1982 schrieb:


> Also Furmark ist die Version 1.8 und ich lasse es mit dem Extreme Burning Mode laufen. Dieser Modus läuft aber alles andere als flüssig. Du hast Recht habe die Temps mit Alt+Tab geprüft und jetzt mal mit dem AMD Tool. Also im Diagramm zeigt er mir nach 30 Minuten 92°C als maximal Temperatur. Bei Mass Effect 2 80°C und Crysis 88°C jeweils nach 30 Minuten die maximal Temperatur. So wie ich das beobachten konnte stieg sie auch nicht weiter. Raumtemperatur ist heute sogar 27°C unterm Dachboden (bei mir auf Arbeitnicht wundern bin im Rettungsdienst tätig und dann hat man mal mehr oder weniger Zeit). Ich kann ja euch alle verstehen, wäre stinksauer wenn ich erst recht nach dem 2 getauschten Notebook die Probleme nicht verschwinden. Ich habe wahrscheinlich viel Glück gehabt (3x auf Holz geklopft) Lass es mich wissen ob Deiner Meinung nach die Temperaturen okay sind. Werde in den nächsten Tagen mal ein paar Screenshots machen falls Du skeptisch bist.


Also das sind dann Temperaturen die sich mit den Test der Geräte auf Notebookjournal.de und Notebookcheck.com decken und die ich eigentlich auch erwartet hätte und deshalb das Gerät von Ausus gekauft habe,.
ABER:
1. Book aus MM Tz91v - max Temperatur 102° bei Furmark, Crysis 97°
2. Book von Otto Tz088v max Temperatur Furtmark 98°, Crysis 96°
3. Book andere Media Markt - Tz091v - Furmark max 104°, Crysis 103°
jetzt geht das dritte in RMA. Mal sehen .

Das Book ist von Design, Ausstattung, und Grundleistung echte Sahne, und ich hoffe sher stark dass ich nach der RMA ein rundum zufriedner ASUS Nutzer sein kann . 

Wird mein erstes Notebook und ergo das erste von ASUS ..........


----------



## MaTzElUxE (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*

so, Amazon will mir kein Ersatzgerät schicken, weil sie schon von zuvielen anderen Usern das gleiche Problem haben. Und deswegen den Hersteller kontaktieren und es für Sie keinen Sinn macht mir ein neues zu schicken.


----------



## Fried Rubberduck (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*

@MaTzE|UxE:
Ich kann Dir den ASUS-Support echt empfehlen wenn Du ein paar Tage auf Dein NB verzichten kannst ... aber wenn Du noch wartest kann ich Dir bescheid geben ob das einschicken überhaupt was bringt!
@ASUS:
Soll ich einem von Euch ebenfalls meine RMA-Nr. zuschicken damit Ihr am Ball bleiben könnt?


----------



## micky72 (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*

Dann sollte Amazon konsquenterweise das Modell ganz rausnehmen....

Vielleicht reagiert Asus dann ja mal langsam....

So langsam kann man von Asus doch eine Stellungnahme erwarten.... ich empfehle eine Rückrufaktion.

@Fried Rubberduck

Toll, aber wer möchte gerne sein neues Notebook direkt zur Reparatur schicken ?  Ich bin froh, dass bei mir Amazon nachgebessert hat..

@MaTzElUxE

Dann ordere ein neues Notebook und schicke das alte zurück, da kann amazon dann auch nichts gegen machen...


----------



## MaTzElUxE (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*

Habe gerade den Amazon Support kontaktiert und ihnen eben geschrieben das ich mir dann eben ein neues bestellen müsste, und ich eins brauchen würde. Und das ich das mit den haufen Reklamationen auch weiß, aber es nicht die ganze Serie betrifft sondern immer nur vereinzelte notebooks, viel. schicken sie mir jetzt doch eins zu, wenn nicht schick ich eben das jetztige zurück und bestell mir im gegenzug ein neues. kann man auch nix machen.

Und wieso sollte ich mein NAGELNEUES notebook zur reparatur schicken???

soll gefälligst asus gleich gscheit arbeiten.


----------



## Fried Rubberduck (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*

So ähnlich sehe ich es auch!
Aus meiner Erfahrung kann ich sagen: 
Otto hat es wohl so gemacht! So wie ich das beobachtet habe gab's das NB bei Otto relativ früh ... und nach meinem Telefonat mit der Otto-Hotline sind Sie wohl die ersten die das G73 aus dem Programm genommen haben. Deshalb kann ich über Otto nicht umtauschen.

Aber jetzt lassen wir den Jungs von ASUS erst mal Zeit sich die Sache genauer anzuschauen ... wenn alle immer umtauschen und die NB's nicht bei den ASUS-Technikern ankommen finden die wahrscheinlich nie was raus. 

Aber eine offizielle Info wie 'wir sind an dem Problem dran' sollte bei der Masse an 'heißen' G73 meiner Meinung nach schon sein!


----------



## C.C.[ASUS] (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*

Hallo zusammen,

aktuell sind wir in der Fehlerduplizierungsphase, bisher jedoch kann das HQ das Problem nicht verifizieren mit deren Gerät.

Auch das Gerät was ich hier hab bekomme ich mit Furmark aktuell nicht über 98°C.

Wenn das Gerät bei der Temperatur von 98°C bleibt und nicht während des Spielens ausgeht ist es nicht dramatisch, interessant wird es bei Geräten die Temperaturwerte von über 100°C aufweisen.

Aber wie gesagt HQ ist aktuell dabei das Problem das ihr beschreibt unter die Lupe zu nehmen.


----------



## MaTzElUxE (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*



C.C.[ASUS] schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> aktuell sind wir in der Fehlerduplizierungsphase, bisher jedoch kann das HQ das Problem nicht verifizieren mit deren Gerät.
> 
> ...



Deins geht also bei Furmark auch bis 98°C, wieso gehn dann manche nur bis 88°C? Meine 2 bis jetzt gingen immer bis 99 und dann ging der lüfter auf Turbinenstatus und das alle halbe minute. also er kam zwar nie über die 100 Grad, aber nur weil er sich dauernd auf Turbine geschalten hat, und wenn das Referenzgerät von NBJ und NBC bei Furmark nur auf 90°C kommt, dann darf ich doch erwarten das mein gekauftes auch bei den Temperaturen bleibt oder?

Mein 2. geht nun ja auch auf 99°C und dann nicht weiter, Crysis geht auf 93°C und Grid auf 97°C. Dacht ich mir ok grid 2 grad kühler als des andere, zwar immer noch ZU hoch, aber lassen wirs. Prompt hatte ich 2 Abstürze, Notebook lief weiter bildschirm war schwarz also aus.

Dann bei der Lan am Freitag, 2 mal absturz weg wars. Notebook lief weiter bildschirm war aus.

Also wollt ichs jetzt umtauschen, nicht geld zurück, weil wenns funktionieren würde wärs nen super book. Aber bis jetzt bin ich leider noch nicht in den Genuss eines funktionierenden gekommen. Und jetzt will Amazon nicht mehr umtauschen. 



@Fried
normalerweiße dürften die Notebooks die zurück gehen, nicht einfach wieder verkauft werden. Die müssten eigentlich von dem Händler mit genau der Fehlerbeschreibung die ich dem Händler geb, an den Hersteller gehen, sonst würde das ganze ja keinen Sinn machen. Sonst würd ich ja Theoretisch mein eigenes Notebook einfach wiederkriegen.


Edit:

Ist mir grad so eingefallen wegen RMA,

kauft ihr euch auch immer Autos bei Audi Mercedes Bmw und sonstigen, und fahrt dann direkt in die Werkstatt damit? NE oder? Wenn da  was nicht passt gehts ja auch zurück zum Händler und nicht in die Werkstatt.


----------



## jochenf (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*

@Asus

Also irgendwie komme ich da jetzt nicht mehr so ganz mit: ihr nehmt RMAs wegen zu hoher Temp an wisst aber eigentlich nicht woran es liegt und was dagegen zu tun ist?

Was passiert denn dann mit den eingeschickten Books? Graka mal eben auf Verdacht tauschen und Daumen drücken oder wie muss man das jetzt verstehen?

In anderen Foren wird schon das VGA-BIOS modifiziert um die Takte von GPU und RAM im Idle zu senken. Die kommen da inzwischen wohl auf 45° und lüfterlosen Flüsterbetrieb...


----------



## linksaussen (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*



jochenf schrieb:


> @Asus
> 
> ..
> 
> In anderen Foren wird schon das VGA-BIOS modifiziert um die Takte von GPU und RAM im Idle zu senken. Die kommen da inzwischen wohl auf 45° und lüfterlosen Flüsterbetrieb...


Nein, soweit geht's nicht. Habe die Taktrate auf 200/250@0.95 Volt reduziert. Bei 48° ist der Lüfter hörbar udn das Book geht auf 46° runter, Lüfter nicht mehr hörbar, bis es wieder auf 48° kommt etc. Also zwischen 46° nd 48° im Idle.


----------



## Fried Rubberduck (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*

Ist mir schon klar dass es nicht die Lösung für alle sein kann sich ein G73 zu kaufen um es, am Besten ohne es großartig auszupacken, an ASUS weiterzuschicken. Aber je mehr tatsächlich bei denen aufläuft um so eher tut sich was ... sollte meins zurückkommen und immer noch nicht in Ordnung sein geht es tatsächlich zurück und ein Konkurrenzprodukt wird angeschafft. 

Mich macht aber auf alle Fälle stutzig dass bei den Notebooks aus den Tests bzw. bei dem was wohl in Ratingen steht die Temps ok sind ... irgendeinen nachvollziehbaren Unterschied muss es doch geben! Evtl. ist es tatsächlich die Wärmeleitpaste die in Werk A vom Hersteller Z ist und im Werk B wird eine andere oder weniger verwendet ...
Ich kann doch nicht der erste sein der sein NB an den Support schickt!

@ASUS
Habt Ihr nicht schon ein paar RMA's in die Ihr mal reinschauen könnt?


----------



## LHW (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*

Hallo Zusammen.

Bin auch schwer mit mir am kämpfen, ob ich mir ein G73JH zulegen soll. Habe jetzt aber dieses Forum studiert und die Probleme bzw. das Supportverhalten von Asus lassen mich doch sehr an der ganzen Sache zweifeln, obwohl sich die Daten des NB wirklich seeehr gut anhören.

Da meine Frage aber eigentlich OFF Topic ist bitte mich nicht gleich "lynchen":

Was wäre denn eine gute Alternative zum G73JH?
Ehrlich gesagt das MSI gefällt mir gar nicht...und das Acer finde ich auch nicht soo prickelnd (Also die Notebooks in entsprechender "Gewichtsklasse")!

Von daher würde mich wirklich mal eure Meinung/Einschätzung bzw. deine Tipps interessieren.

Oder sind die G73JH's, die bei Bestellung jetzt ausgeliefert würden doch schon ok? Ich kann das irgendwie absolut nicht einschätzen, da man ja nicht weiß, wieviele "gute" G73Jh's es gibt...


Vielen Dank schonmal im Voraus für euer Verständnis und eure Mühen.

Gruß,
LHW


----------



## Fried Rubberduck (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*

Hallo LHW,

also ich weiß nicht was ich Dir raten soll!
Meine Entscheidung ist ja schon zu Gunsten des G73JH gefallen.
Das Datenblatt spricht für sich, es sieht gut aus und fühlt sich gut an ... grrrrr!
Aber ich ärger mich ganz schön über die Temps und natürlich darüber dass mein schönes, neues NB jetzt gerade nicht daheim auf mich wartet sondern (mit viel Glück) gerade von einem ASUS-Techniker zerlegt wird ...
Wären da nicht die Hitzeprobleme würde ich es Dir echt empfehlem (ansonsten hätte ich es mir selbst ja kaum gekauft) aber die Sache ist einfach zu ärgerlich.
Ich kenne natürlich nur die Beiträge aus verschiedenen Foren von Leuten, wie mir, die sich beklagen. Aber wer kann sagen wie viele keine Probleme haben und komplett zufrieden sind!?

Also entweder Du läßt es drauf ankommen, bestellst eins und das erste nach dem auspacken ist ein FurMark-Test oder Du wartest einfach noch nen Monat und schaust erst mal entspannt zu wie sich die Sache entwickelt!


----------



## LHW (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*

Hallo Fried Rubberduck 

Danke für deine schnelle und ehrliche Antwort. Ich dachte mir schon, dass du so bzw. so ähnlich antworten würdest. 

Da Problem das ich im Moment habe ist, dass ich mehr oder weniger schnellstmöglich (du meine Güte...noch gegensächlicher geht kaum noch...) ein rechenstarkes Notebook benötige. Ist aber eher für die Arbeit gedacht (Simulationen und so). Habe daher zuvor mit einem Lenovo geliebäugelt...die sind ntürlich sehr gut aber auch entsprechend teuer UND haben nicht (ganz) die entsprechende Grafikpower, weniger Speicher und kein BR-Laufwerk...

Aber wenn man nun ein NB bekommen könnte, welches besser und günstiger ist und mit dem man auch noch hier und da mal das ein oder andere Spiel zocken könnte...warum nicht!! 

....ein wenig kann ich noch warten sonst muss ich wohl in den Sauren beißen....

Aber danke erstmal für deinen Post...ich werde noch ein wenig dranbleiben...

Gruß,
LHW


----------



## BambergT (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*



C.C.[ASUS] schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> aktuell sind wir in der Fehlerduplizierungsphase, bisher jedoch kann das HQ das Problem nicht verifizieren mit deren Gerät.
> 
> ...


Also bei Notebookcheck.de und Notebookjournal werden Stresstest gemacht bei dem der höchste gemessene Wert bei 92° grad lag - wohlgemerkt Stresstest - und hier haben sehr viele Leute bei normalem Spielbetrieb bereits Temps um über 90°,  und das ist nicht nur in Deutschland so. In den USA Foren ist das gleiche zu lesen - ebenflass in Italiensischen und Französichen Foren - Si parlo italinao , Oui je parle le Francais......
Eure 98° sind schon mal deutlich höher als das was in den Tests 
stand und die sind nun mal ausschlagebend für einen Kauf. ........
Oder hatten ausgerechnet die beiden Tester auch "nur Glück". 

Naja es gibt User die berichten von geglückter RMA und deutlich niedrigeren Temps danach - aber klar Mainboardtausch und Grafikkartentausch kosten halt. 

als Kunde darf man jedoch ein einwandfreies Produkt erwarten, und das sollte sich doch im rahemn der Testergebnisse bewegen - oder etwa nicht ......

Gruß
Toni


----------



## C.C.[ASUS] (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*

Hallo BambergT,

da ich leider nicht weiß was bei Notebookcheck oder Notebookjournal genommen wird um einen Stresstest zu machen, hast du vielleicht den Link zur Hand?


----------



## micky72 (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*

Graphikkarte beim Stresstest 86 Grad:

Tests - ASUS G73JH-TZ038V - Stealth-Gamer mit mehr Power und FullHD auf notebookjournal.de

GPU maximal 93 Grad:

Notebookcheck: Test Update Asus G73JH (i7-720QM, FHD TFT) Notebook


----------



## Sebi93 (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*

so weis nich genau wies aus schaut hab Furmark ma ne stunde laufen lassen war durch gehend nach 5 min 91°C hab neben bei auch GPU-Z laufen gehabt um zu schauen wie hoch der lüfter geht der stand da aber nur bei 30% durch gehnd is doch nich normal wie kühl währe er denn dann bei 100% un das is men problem wiso geht mein lüfter nicht auf 100% ich muss aber sagen das ich glaube das es en lag vom GPU-Z war den mein lüfter wurde etwas lauter und wenn ich so im normal betrieb bin hab ich 63-65°C damit bin ich auch sehr zu frieden,

das einzige was ich bis jez hatte sonst war, dass sich  mein NB mit einem lautstarken dröhnen auf gehongen hat und nichts mehr ging hatte auch kein akku drin und power taste gedrückt halten zum aus schalten ging nicht da hab ich einfach denn stecker vom netzteil gezogen könnte mir vllt jemand sagen wo mit das zusammen hing oder ob schon mal jemand das problem hatte??


----------



## juced (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*

@C.C.[ASUS]

Hallo,
in den USA gibt es auf Amazon schon das G73JH-A3 zu kaufen.
Der Unterschied liegt bei den HDD´s.
Die neuen HDDs Seagate Momentus
"1TB (500G 7200RPM x2) HDD plus 4gb ssd"
der Link dazu:
Amazon.com: Asus G73JH-A3 Republic of Gamers 17-Inch Gaming Laptop - Black: Electronics

Weißt du schon, ob es das G73JH mit den neuen HDDs bald geben wird, oder werden die dann in das G73JW verbaut, welches auch 3D unterstützt und eine Nvidia Grafik hat?
Vielleicht kannst du dich bei deinen Kollegen mal umhören?
danke


----------



## lebelich (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*

Ich hatte  mein G73 per RMA eingeschickt, nachdem mir der Support gesagt hatte, dass meine 105°C innheralb 5 Minuten mit Furmark (Ohne Burning Mode) natürlich zu viel seien.

Nach 11 Tagen hab ichs nun wieder zurückbekommen, mit nem schönen Zettel, dass das Gerät den ASUS Spezifikationen entspricht und es keinen Grund zur Beanstandung gibt.
Mein Lüfter wurde netterweise gereinigt.....

Auf dem Desktop fand ich dann noch das Testergebniss von nem 30 minütigen BurnIT Testversion Test. Dort war nur angegeben, dass alles grün ist. Aber leider keine Temperaturen o.ä.

Dass mir der Rechner seit kurzen immer wieder einfriert, was ich auf die hohen Temperaturen zurückgeführt habe, ist natürlich egal, denn "mögliche Softwarefehler sind von der Spezifikation ausgenommen".

Würde ja echt gern wissen was deren BurnIt Ding für Temperaturen misst, aber es können eigentlich nicht die sein, die ich mit HWInfo und Furmark bekomme. Oder ob BurnIt tatsächlich nur sagt, alles grün oder es gibt ein Problem, da sie anscheinend nur ne Testversion verwenden würds mich nicht wundern..


Nunja, bin echt begeistert muss ich sagen. Meine Temperaturen sind jetzt noch etwas höher als vorher, nachdem hier grad der Sommer anfängt, und wie es ausschaut muss ich nun abwarten bis die Grafikkarte dann früher oder später total abraucht und darauf hoffen, dass ASUS das dann vlt. mal als Garantiefall ansieht...

Das war auf jeden Fall das erste und letzte ASUS Gerät.


----------



## jochenf (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*



> dass das Gerät den ASUS Spezifikationen entspricht


Überall das selbe, ob TV/Notebook/sonstwas - immer rausreden mit genau diesem Satz!

Dann lass dir doch bitte mal diese "ASUS Spezifikationen" zusenden.

Erzählen kann man nämlich viel, dann sollen sie diese dem Gerät gleich beilegen damit der Kunde VOR dem Kauf weiß auf was er sich einlässt. Dann kann man nämlich hinterher diese auch nicht mehr beliebig anpassen wenn's einem in den Kram passt...


----------



## MaTzElUxE (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*

so, Nr 3 ist gerade angekommen und wird gestartet  hoffentlich haben wir da mehr glück.

Eine andere Fage.

Die notebooks die von den Benutzern an Amazon und die ganzen Händler zurückgeschickt werden, werden die nur wieder in Ausgangszustand versetzt, alles wieder orginal eingepackt und neu versand, oder schicken die die dann weiter an asus? Weil sonst könnte es ja sien das ich jetzt auch retourware bekommen habe.


----------



## Fried Rubberduck (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*

@lebelich:
Oh Gott, das läßt mich nicht wirklich hoffen! Meins ist gerade auch bei ASUS, ich hatte allerdings bei FurMark, auch in den Standardeinstellungen, nach 1 Min 35 Sek schon die 105 Grad  ...

Also wenn die echt nichts machen brauchen die von ASUS mir mein NB gar nicht zurückschicken ... sondern sollen meine 1.699,- EUR direkt überweisen!

Ich find's ne Frechheit!!!

@C.C.[ASUS]: 
Läuft das echt so? 
Kommen wir auch irgendwie an Euer BurnIT?


----------



## Painkiller (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*

Hat C.C.[ASUS] euch nicht mal gesagt, ihr sollt ihm eure RMA-Nummern schreiben, damit die das im Auge behalten können....?


----------



## linksaussen (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*

So, ich habe jetzt auf meinem "kühlen" auch mal Furmark installiert. Komme auf maximal 98°. Bei 98° dreht der Lüfter hoch und es geht zurück auf 96°, dann dreht der Lüfter wieder runter und es geht wieder auf 98° und so geht's ewig weiter. Das ist doch absolut in Ordnung.

Ich habe bei Furmark Stabilitätstest und 1920x1080 im Vollbild gewählt. Kein Extrem Burning Modus. Hier in meinem Zimmer hat es an die 30°, Balkontür ist offen und in Freiburg ist's sehr heiss. Denke also, die Temperaturen sind absolut ok. Beim Gamen kommt man dann bestimmt nicht über 98° heraus.

Die Aussage von C.C. mit 98° deckt sich somit mit meiner. Yes.


----------



## Painkiller (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*

Freut mich zu hören... 

Dennoch finde ich das 98° für ein Notebook das mit exklusiver Kühlung wirbt, etwas zu hoch ist...


----------



## BambergT (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Freut mich zu hören...
> 
> Dennoch finde ich das 98° für ein Notebook das mit exklusiver Kühlung wirbt, etwas zu hoch ist...


 
Und liegt dann deutlich über den Stresstestergebnissen das in Tests publiziert wurde und für viele wohl den Auschlag beim Kauf gegeben hat !


Dann hätte es auch das Medion sein können, bei dem funzt wenigetsens der Volt mod und in deren Foren sind die gemoddeten Temps deutlich unter 98°.....

Und dann haben wir für das G73 ja auch noch ne Stange mehr bezahlt .....


----------



## Fried Rubberduck (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*

@Painkiller
Ich hatte hier im Forum schon nachgefragt ob er meine RMA-Nr. haben möchte ... bisher keine Antwort!
Meine @ASUS-Beiträge wurden bisher leider alle ignoriert!


----------



## linksaussen (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Freut mich zu hören...
> 
> Dennoch finde ich das 98° für ein Notebook das mit exklusiver Kühlung wirbt, etwas zu hoch ist...


... ja, das ist wahrlich so. Ich denke, das Kühlkonzept ist trotzdem gut. Es hat eben keine kühlere GPU, sondern ein leiseres Notebook zur Folge. Daher ist das für mich ok. 

Es ist natürlich zudem fraglich, ob Furmark der richtige Test ist.
Bei 3D Mark Vantage komme ich mit den Entry-Settings auf eine Maximaltemperatur von 87°, wobei ich schon mit einer nicht auf Idle-Temp (bei dem Wetter ca. 62-64°) abgekühlten GPU gestartet bin.


----------



## Sebi93 (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*

so mein prob mit dem hängen bleiben hat sich erledigt^^ gott seis gedankt und wie sich jez über nacht raus gestelt hat(hab Furmark über nacht angemacht) ist mein notebook schein bar sehr kühl im vergleich zu den andern hir hatte en max wert von 95°C die immer auf die 92°C sin wenn der lüfter richtig los legt allso an sich alles TOP mit dem Notebooke habe auch kein Bios 209 drauf ^^ allso auch kein prob mit der beleuchtung ^^


----------



## Fried Rubberduck (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*

Ach ja, ich hab bei Lapexpress.de mal angefragt wegen des G73-Rucksacks ... der ist auf deren Seite nicht gelistet.
Als Antwort erhielt ich:
- 2 Wochen Lieferzeit
- Kostenpunkt 99,- EUR plus 7,- EUR Versandkosten bei Vorkasse


----------



## diebelsalt (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*



linksaussen schrieb:


> So, ich habe jetzt auf meinem "kühlen" auch mal Furmark installiert. Komme auf maximal 98°. Bei 98° dreht der Lüfter hoch und es geht zurück auf 96°, dann dreht der Lüfter wieder runter und es geht wieder auf 98° und so geht's ewig weiter. Das ist doch absolut in Ordnung.
> 
> Ich habe bei Furmark Stabilitätstest und 1920x1080 im Vollbild gewählt. Kein Extrem Burning Modus. Hier in meinem Zimmer hat es an die 30°, Balkontür ist offen und in Freiburg ist's sehr heiss. Denke also, die Temperaturen sind absolut ok. Beim Gamen kommt man dann bestimmt nicht über 98° heraus.
> 
> Die Aussage von C.C. mit 98° deckt sich somit mit meiner. Yes.



Genau dieses Ergebnis und Verhalten kann ich bestätigen. Ist auf meinem G73 genauso (beim dritten und aktuellen). Denke auch, dass das okay ist.

Grüße


----------



## BambergT (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*



BambergT schrieb:


> Und liegt dann deutlich über den Stresstestergebnissen das in Tests publiziert wurde und für viele wohl den Auschlag beim Kauf gegeben hat !
> 
> 
> Dann hätte es auch das Medion sein können, bei dem funzt wenigetsens der Volt mod und in deren Foren sind die gemoddeten Temps deutlich unter 98°.....
> ...


 
Hier mal zum Vergleich ein auszug aus dem test des Medions mit ati 5870:
Anders sieht es da bei den Temperaturen der Komponenten im Inneren aus. Bereits nach *wenigen Minuten* unseres halbstündigen* Stresstestes*, bei dem das Notebook eine halbe Stunde unter Volllast gesetzt wird, schnellte die Grafikkartentemperatur auf *über 100°C* und erreichte sogar einen Maximalwert von *108°C*. Heutige Grafikchips sind durchaus in der Lage solche Temperaturen zu verkraften, nur können die *Videospeichermodule* nach *längerem Betrieb* mit solch *hohen Temperaturen* Schaden nehmen. Allerdings haben wir derart hohe Temperaturen nur während des Stresstestes erreicht. Im Spielebetrieb lag die Temperatur der Grafikkarte immer zwischen *80 und 90°C*. 

Als noch unbedenklich fällt die maximale Temperatur des Prozessors aus – *92°C*. Ein Wert um die 90°C erreichen viele Notebooks während des Stresstestes. 

Das Bedarf keines weiteren Kommentares mehr ...


----------



## linksaussen (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*



BambergT schrieb:


> Das Bedarf keines weiteren Kommentares mehr ...


... doch, bedarf es. Wie laut ist das Medion-Notebook? Denke dass es von der Lautstärke deutlich über dem G73 liegt, da es eben kein so gutes Kühlkonzept hat.


----------



## MaTzElUxE (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*

da steht derart hohe temperaturen nur mit stresstests.

Spielt mal Grid auf alles Maximum, des kommt annähernd an die furmark temperaturen ran. Nur mal so mit kommt nur im stresstest vor.


----------



## BambergT (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*



linksaussen schrieb:


> ... doch, bedarf es. Wie laut ist das Medion-Notebook? Denke dass es von der Lautstärke deutlich über dem G73 liegt, da es eben kein so gutes Kühlkonzept hat.


 
Es ging nicht um die Lautstärke sondern um die Aussage der Max Temps. speziell die Aussage dass hohe Temps die Hardware schädigen. Ebenso  interessant ist die Aussage das während des Spielbetriebes 80-90°erreicht worden sind. Meine DREI G73 hatten allesamt höhere Werte. 
Und alle die hier sonst noch posten in der Mehrheit ebenfalls. 
Die wenigsten haben die Werte die im Test publiziert wurden.


----------



## linksaussen (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*



BambergT schrieb:


> Es ging nicht um die Lautstärke sondern um die Aussage der Max Temps. speziell die Aussage dass hohe Temps die Hardware schädigen. Ebenso  interessant ist die Aussage das während des Spielbetriebes 80-90°erreicht worden sind. Meine DREI G73 hatten allesamt höhere Werte.
> Und alle die hier sonst noch posten in der Mehrheit ebenfalls.
> Die wenigsten haben die Werte die im Test publiziert wurden.


... da gebe ich Dir recht. Insbesondere jetzt, wo es generell etwas wärmer geworden ist, bleibt beim Spielen wahrscheinlich keiner unter 90°. Ich liege bei Crysis zwischen 90 und 96. Schade, dass die Tests eben nicht wirklich zutreffen. Vielleicht sollte man nachfragen, ob man das Notebook kaufen kann, mit dem die Tests gemacht wurden.


----------



## Painkiller (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*

Ich finds ja schon mal positiv das das HQ von ASUS bescheid weiß.... Da Amazon die NB nicht mehr verkauft, wird jetzt sicher Bewegung in die Sache kommen. Da können die Leute vom ASUS-Support hier auch nix dafür... Mehr als weitergeben können sie die Daten auch nicht... Ich denk mal das muss das HQ entscheiden obs eine Rückholaktion gibt oder nicht...


----------



## linksaussen (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*

Wir haben auf Notebookjournal.de mal angefangen, das ganze etwas genauer zu messen. Drei von bisher Fünf Tests lagen bei Furmark mit 105, 107 und 109 Grad meiner Meinung nach deutlich zu hoch...
Mein Notebook und ein anderes hatten 98 und 99 Grad.

Asus G73 Temperaturprobleme-Erfahrungen und Problemlösung - Seite 37 - Notebookjournal.de - Forum


----------



## MaTzElUxE (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*

meins war des andere  aber nur mein 3. *g*

wie amazon verkauft das g73 auch nicht mehr?

worauf ich halt überhaupt keine lust hab, wenn ich jetzt mein system komplett aufsetze und alles drauf hau, und dann kommt in 2 wochen ne mail das ich mein notebook einschicken soll zur reparatur, dann kann ich ja wieder alles neu drauf tun.


wie siehts jetzt eigentlich mit den ssd hdd festplatten aus? Wann kommen die in Deutschland raus?

Und was ist jetzt an dem Gerücht dran das ein g73 mit gtx480 und USB 3.0 rauskommt?


----------



## BambergT (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Ich finds ja schon mal positiv das das HQ von ASUS bescheid weiß.... Da Amazon die NB nicht mehr verkauft, wird jetzt sicher Bewegung in die Sache kommen. Da können die Leute vom ASUS-Support hier auch nix dafür... Mehr als weitergeben können sie die Daten auch nicht... Ich denk mal das muss das HQ entscheiden obs eine Rückholaktion gibt oder nicht...


 
Auf eine Rückholaktion warten ?! - einfach auf ein einwandfreies Produkt bestehen - dass die eigenschaften der Tests, denen ASUS nicht wiederspricht, entspricht. 

Es gilt hier die RMA zu benutzen - eine generelle Rückholaktion wird es nie geben - hier im Fourm hat ja ein ASUS Mitarbeiter versucht uns zu suggerieren das Temps bis 100° C kein problem seien - und das bei normal Spielbetrieb.?! 

In den USA bauen sich Leute externe Kühler unter das G73 ?! und es gibnt auch findige Bastlker die sich das Clevo Bios geflasht haben, mit dem Ergebnis dass die Temps runtergegangen sind, jedoch funzt dann der VGA und HDMI Ausgang nicht mehr. 

Spezifikationen gibt es in keiner Produktbeschreibung und in keiner Bedienungsanleitung - ausser dem Hinweis das Gerät nicht über 35° Celsius zu betrieben. 35° C wird aber keins der heißen G73 verkraften da bei Zimmertemperaturen schon bis zu 108° erreicht werden. 

Somit wärte auch hier ganz klar der Beweis zu führen das das Gerät nicht innerhalb der Spezifikationen zu betreiben ist und ein Mangel gegeben ist . 

Alles andere wie gesagt is eben nirgends spezifiziert und somit auch nicht als Argumentation akzeptabel. 

Mein Gerät ist in RMA - Abholung klappte super und der Trackingstatus ist in Repair - mal sehen ob es Asus schafft mir ein Notebook zurückzusenden, das den Testeigenschaften entspricht, und nach der Reparatur keine Mängel hat ( manche haben keine Tastaturbeleuchtung mehr -bei manchen funzt die blaue Beleuchtung hinten unter den Lautsprechern nicht mehr ).


----------



## Calastra (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*



MaTzElUxE schrieb:


> Und was ist jetzt an dem Gerücht dran das ein g73 mit gtx480 und USB 3.0 rauskommt?



Hab ich auch gehört, hab nur ein G73JW gefunden was derzeit auf der Computex steht. Wäre schön wenn es diesbezüglich nähere Infos gäbe, mit dem G53 scheint man ja auf die neue Fermi Tech zu setzen. Will mir nämlich ein neues NB zulegen und würde dann auf die Nvidia Karten warten.


----------



## MaTzElUxE (12. Juni 2010)

Ob das so ein vorteil ist?

Warsch. wird das g73 mit nvidia karte um die 2200 kosten und min. die hälfte an akkulaufzeit nur haben. Auser sie verbauen nen starkstrom agregat da rein *g*

Und ob der mehrpreis dann die mehrleistung auch deckt ist dahingestellt *g*


----------



## AKu (12. Juni 2010)

Mein "großes" G73JH wird auch zu warm...aber irgendwie kein wunder, wenn der Lüfter bis 95/95° nur bei 30 % läuft und dann erst auf Volllast geht.. 
Das Gerät wäre doch bei 50-60 % noch leiser als die meisten anderen Geräte. 

Für mich als Techniklaie ist es jetzt unverständlich, dass man da nicht einfach eingreifen und den Läufter dauernd stärker laufen lassen kann? Eventuell auch den Linken für die CPU, hilft vllt. auch?


----------



## Kell-Conerem (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*



MaTzElUxE schrieb:


> meins war des andere  aber nur mein 3. *g*
> 
> wie amazon verkauft das g73 auch nicht mehr?
> 
> ...




wenn die wirklich mit der gtx480 rauskommen dann brauchts aber auch eine stärkere i7 cpu denn die jetzt verbaute bremmst ja die ht5870 schon etwas aus.


----------



## Painkiller (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: G73JH Fragen&Antworten*



Amon-Jack schrieb:


> wenn die wirklich mit der gtx480 rauskommen dann brauchts aber auch eine stärkere i7 cpu denn die jetzt verbaute bremmst ja die ht5870 schon etwas aus.




Mag ja alles sein...

Aber erstmal muss das Problem mit der Kühlung in den Griff bekommen werden....

@ ASUS

Gibts dazu was neues?


----------



## Sebi93 (15. Juni 2010)

so jez gehts bei mir auch rund mit dem G73 war am BF2 zocken un auf einmal hängt sich das NB auf mit grauem bild was mach ich schalt es aus, als ich es wider an schalten will gehn alle möglichen lichter am NB an aber der Bildschirm nich un es er bootet auch nich hoch da ich durch kurzes drücken der power taste es wider aus schalten kann-.- wenn man das aus schalten nene darf -.- ich bin jez so der masen sauer des gibts echt nich


----------



## micky72 (15. Juni 2010)

@Asus

könnte mal jemand einen kurzen Zwischenbericht abgeben ? Ihr verfolgt doch auch diverse RMAs wegen der Temperaturprobleme, was hat das bisher ergeben ?


----------



## jochenf (15. Juni 2010)

Sieht für mich so aus, als wurden von oben Maulkörbe vergeben oder es gibt einfach keine Lösung für das Problem.

Schon lange nix mehr von Asus hier gesehen...


----------



## Sebi93 (15. Juni 2010)

da wäre ich mir nich gans so sicher wenn du die leute von asus hir dirckt an schreibst bekommst du recht schnell ne antwort geht zumindest schneller alls der eigntlich asus support ^^ xD


----------



## PierreSacher[ASUS] (15. Juni 2010)

also Maulkörbe bekommen wir keine. Würde auch doof aussehen 

Nein mal im ernst.
Ich kann ja verstehen das Ihr eine schnelle Lösung erwartet aber leider geht das bei uns durch mehrer Abteilungen und das auf Internationaler Ebene. Das braucht leider seine Zeit.
Glaubt mir bitte sobald wir was wissen werdet Ihr Informiert.


----------



## jochenf (15. Juni 2010)

Na das ist doch mal ein Wort, Danke für das Lebenszeichen.


----------



## Doomraver (15. Juni 2010)

Hi,

wollte mich nach längerem mitlesen doch auch mal zu Worte melden. Inwiefern kann denn das Überhitzungsproblem bzw. die Displayshutdowns von Asus verbessert werden? Geschieht dies über Hardwaremodifikationen, Biosupdates oder sonstige Patches? Wenn ja, werden die neueren Geräte ab Werk verbessert oder müsste jedes neu gekaufte G73 erstmal eingeschickt werden?

Dass das Gerät preis-/leistungstechnisch absolut genial ist, brauch nicht mehr diskutiert zu werden, aber nach den immer häufiger auftretenden Problemen der User bin ich doch etwas vorsichtig geworden, obwohl ich mir das Gerät eigentlich kaufen wollte.


----------



## Albert (15. Juni 2010)

@ Asus und alle anderen
Ich bin lange Leser dieses Forums und zuvor auch Mitleser bei den G73 Forumthemen bei Notebooks Tests, Tipps und News rund um Laptops auf notebookjournal.de.

Ich habe bereits Anfang April über Amazon ein "großes" g73 gekauft. Da ich ein klein wenig Rabatt bekommen habe, wollte ich auch die bei mir aufgetretenen Temperaturprobleme durch RMA lösen. Ich hatte unter Furmark Temperaturen bis 111 Grad nach 5 Minuten und da war es draußen noch deutlich kühler. Da hat sich aber der Rechner abgeschaltet. Nach knapp drei Wochen erhielt ich den Rechner zurück. Ausgetauscht wurde lediglich die Heatpipe. Naja. Ich habe seitdem mit dem Gerät Temperaturen von 105 Grad unter Furmark in der Spitze. Also eine kleine Änderung. Er schaltet sich zumindest nicht ab.
Damit wollte ich mich fast abfinden. Aber aus der Reparatur kam das Notebook mit defekter Tastaturbeleuchtung (Bios ist 206 geblieben, daran liegt es nicht). Asus will erneut RMA machen. 

Ich habe keine Lust dazu. Rechtzeitig vor der ersten Reparatur und noch vor Ablauf der 30 Tägigen Rückgabefrist habe ich von Amazon das o.K. erhalten, den Rechner bei Unzufriedenheitmit Asus auch noch nach den 30 Tagen zurücksenden zu können.

Ich habe aktuell mir sogar bei Amazon schon einen neuen Geholt. Ausus ihr habt definitiv ein Temeratuproblem. Unter Furmark mit Extremtest, AA auf x8 und mit PsotFX bei maximaler Auflösung kommt das neue Notebook nur auf 90 Grad (10 minuten gelaufen). Ich habe mal mal den Auspuff zugehalten. Der Neue schaltet sich leicht früher aus, bei 104 Grad. Im Ganzen ist der Neue in allen Modi ca 10 bis 12 Grad kühler. Also, schickt die Taoster immer wieder zurück. Bestelt so lange neu, bis ihr einen vernünftigen erhaltet. Nur so bekommt ihr Ausu dazu, sich Gedanken zu machen. Selbst mit einer Reparatur lösen die leider nicht das Hitzeproblem.


----------



## Calastra (16. Juni 2010)

Ist es vielleicht möglich, dass Hitzeproblem mit einer Softwarelösung zu beheben bei der man die Lüfter seperat steuern kann? Und wann bekommt man Infos zur Ausstattung,Preis und Verfügbarkeit des G73JW?


----------



## BambergT (16. Juni 2010)

Albert schrieb:


> @ Asus und alle anderen
> Ich bin lange Leser dieses Forums und zuvor auch Mitleser bei den G73 Forumthemen bei Notebooks Tests, Tipps und News rund um Laptops auf notebookjournal.de.
> 
> Ich habe bereits Anfang April über Amazon ein "großes" g73 gekauft. Da ich ein klein wenig Rabatt bekommen habe, wollte ich auch die bei mir aufgetretenen Temperaturprobleme durch RMA lösen. Ich hatte unter Furmark Temperaturen bis 111 Grad nach 5 Minuten und da war es draußen noch deutlich kühler. Da hat sich aber der Rechner abgeschaltet. Nach knapp drei Wochen erhielt ich den Rechner zurück. Ausgetauscht wurde lediglich die Heatpipe. Naja. Ich habe seitdem mit dem Gerät Temperaturen von 105 Grad unter Furmark in der Spitze. Also eine kleine Änderung. Er schaltet sich zumindest nicht ab.
> ...


 
Hört sich grausam an ..... Mein drittes ist zur Zeit auch in RMA. Hatte diesen weg nun gewählt da nach drei mal Kauf kein kühles erwischt habe. 
Das mit der Tastaturbeleuchtung ist schon öfter nach RMA berichtet worden und ist echt ärgerlich da man das doch nun wirklich vorher testen kann. 

Das mit der Heatpipe war wohl ein eher netter Versuch ?

Wenn man das teilweise liest wird einem echt Bang um die 1700€ die man für das Teil berappt hat .......


----------



## numbb (16. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem.
Irgendwas stimmt mit meinen Ram Timings nicht.
Mehr als 533 zeigt er nie an. Wo kann ich das einstellen?

Screenshot von Hwinfo32 anbei.

Danke!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mccool (17. Juni 2010)

Hallo
WIe kann ich die Tastaturbeleuchtung ein oder ausschalten? Seit gestern ist sie dunkel und leuchtet nur beim Post schnell auf. Finde jedoch keine Eingabemöglichkeit um sie allenfalls wieder zu aktivieren.
Besten Dank.
mccool


----------



## Joker X (17. Juni 2010)

Fn+F3 - F4 müsste das sein,
Und der Neue ATi treiber ist Raus *ATi Mobile*


----------



## micky72 (17. Juni 2010)

habt ihr jetzt bessere Tastaturen für das g73 ?? Jemand hat nach einer RMA sein Notebook mit dieser Tastatur zurück bekommen

Yfrog Image : yfrog.com/hqimg3570cj

Kann ich die auch bekommen ?


----------



## PierreSacher[ASUS] (17. Juni 2010)

sorr aber ich sehe da keinen Unterschied,

okay ich mein das das Keyboard etwas glänzender ist, das kann aber auch am Bild liegen.....


----------



## PierreSacher[ASUS] (17. Juni 2010)

Gibt es eine RMA NUmmer von uns zu dem Vorgang?


----------



## Joker X (17. Juni 2010)

Mich würde es interressieren  ob das problem mit dem Neuen Treiber weg ist?? Ich kann es leider nicht testen da ich nicht bei meiner schwerster bin die das teil hat  ATi müsste nur die Option Overdriver frei geben schon könnte man den Lüfter manuel einstellen somit auch gleich bei einigen auch das Hitze problem weg ist. DENKE ICH MIR SO. Ich mag Lapis nicht so ich bau mir mein sys selber und habe das problem nicht dazu kommt das ich ein Wasserkühler Fan bin also mit hitze kein problem.


----------



## MaTzElUxE (17. Juni 2010)

PierreSacher[ASUS] schrieb:


> Gibt es eine RMA NUmmer von uns zu dem Vorgang?


wie siehts mit informationen zum temp problem momentan aus?

und wann kommen jetzt die ssd/hdd festplatten in deutschland ins g73?

Und was ist am g73JW dran *g* Fragen über Fragen


----------



## PierreSacher[ASUS] (17. Juni 2010)

Noch kein Update aus Taiwan.

SSD/HDD? du meinst die Seagate Hybrid Platten?

Ist mir nichts zu bekannt

einen Termin für das G73JW gibt es noch nicht


----------



## hiasl (17. Juni 2010)

*Auch mit dem neuen ATI 10.6 alles beim alten


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

* 


nach 20 minuten Splinter Cell Con, graue Streifen und nichts geht mehr    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

prima


----------



## MaTzElUxE (17. Juni 2010)

PierreSacher[ASUS] schrieb:


> Noch kein Update aus Taiwan.
> 
> SSD/HDD? du meinst die Seagate Hybrid Platten?
> 
> ...



in usa gibt es diese platten schon

asus g73jh - a3. Und einer von euch 2 asus-menschen  hat mal gesagt das dieses auch bei uns kommen soll.


----------



## Studio2010 (17. Juni 2010)

Hallo,
ich bin zwar kein Gamer, aber vieleicht könnte mir die "G73" Fangemeinde und die ASUS-Helden trotzdem weiterhelfen?! Ich warte auf den "großen" TZ091V und will ihn als zentrale Komponente eines mobilen Musik-Studios einsetzen.
Als Audio-Device habe ich mir von RME den Fireface UC ausgesucht. Nun schreibt RME bzgl. dem Einsatz an Notebooks folgendes:
"...Erst mit dem ICH7 scheint Intel das Problem erkannt zu haben. Moderne Rechner mit ICH8, 9 und 10 weisen prinzipiell eine hervorragende USB-Performance auf, kommen dann aber auch meist mit einem Core 2 Duo Prozessor daher, so dass zusätzlich auch eine hohe Rechenleistung zur Verfügung steht. Aktuelle Netbooks sind oft mit ICH7 bestückt, daher prinzipiell kompatibel. Der schmalbrüstige Atom-Prozessor führt dann doch wieder zu einer recht hohen Belastung bei simpler Wiedergabe, was aber teilweise auch auf die integrierte Soundkarte zutrifft. Ältere AMD- und ATI-basierte Rechner besitzen oft katastrophale USB-Interfaces, die sich in der Praxis als vollständig inkompatibel zum Fireface UC erweisen.
....."

Welcher "ICH" ist im G73 verbaut?

im Voraus vielen Dank!
Klemens


----------



## C.C.[ASUS] (18. Juni 2010)

MaTzElUxE schrieb:


> in usa gibt es diese platten schon
> 
> asus g73jh - a3. Und einer von euch 2 asus-menschen  hat mal gesagt das dieses auch bei uns kommen soll.



Richtig, es wird kommen nur kann man aktuell nicht sagen wann, so meine informationen.


----------



## mccool (18. Juni 2010)

Hallo
Wie starte ich auf dem G73jh das Express Gate? Habe im Bios nix gefunden was diesbezüglich eingestellt werden könnte.Wenn das Book off ist und ich die shift Taste mit dem entsprechenden Zeichen(gemäss Anleitung) drücke geschieht weniger als gar nix. 
Danke für den Tip und die Hilfestellung.

mfg
mccool


----------



## numbb (18. Juni 2010)

mccool schrieb:


> Hallo
> Wie starte ich auf dem G73jh das Express Gate? Habe im Bios nix gefunden was diesbezüglich eingestellt werden könnte.Wenn das Book off ist und ich die shift Taste mit dem entsprechenden Zeichen(gemäss Anleitung) drücke geschieht weniger als gar nix.
> Danke für den Tip und die Hilfestellung.
> 
> ...



Bei mir geht das mit der Turbotaste, also die mittlere oben links.


----------



## mccool (18. Juni 2010)

numbb schrieb:


> Bei mir geht das mit der Turbotaste, also die mittlere oben links.


 
Yeah, danke funzt einwandfrei


----------



## Calastra (18. Juni 2010)

C.C.[ASUS] schrieb:


> Richtig, es wird kommen nur kann man aktuell nicht sagen wann, so meine informationen.



Aber eine Aussage über die Hardwareausstattung gebt ihr nicht ab, oder ist es eher wieder so das Asus Deutschland erst wieder was weiß wenn das Ding hier schon auf'm Markt ist? Erinner mich noch an das lustige Theater mit dem W90VP.........war ja schon eine kleine Blamage


----------



## C.C.[ASUS] (18. Juni 2010)

Calastra schrieb:


> Aber eine Aussage über die Hardwareausstattung gebt ihr nicht ab, oder ist es eher wieder so das Asus Deutschland erst wieder was weiß wenn das Ding hier schon auf'm Markt ist? Erinner mich noch an das lustige Theater mit dem W90VP.........war ja schon eine kleine Blamage



HM ich sag mal so, ich weiß es einfach nicht~ und wenn es NDA klamotten sind werd ich mich hüten.


----------



## Calastra (18. Juni 2010)

C.C.[ASUS] schrieb:


> HM ich sag mal so, ich weiß es einfach nicht~ und wenn es NDA klamotten sind werd ich mich hüten.



Aber endlich mal eine ehrlich Aussage von einem Asus-Mitarbeiter, besser als diese damaligen Standardemails die immer versendet wurden und gar nichts mit dem Thema zu tun hatten.
NDA?


----------



## linksaussen (19. Juni 2010)

Calastra schrieb:


> NDA?


... Non-disclosure Agreement (NDA), d.h. Geheimhaltungspflicht. Unterschreiben Mitarbeiter üblicherweise als Teil eines Vertrags. Sie dürfen dann nicht einfach ausplaudern. 

Ok, back to topic: Ich habe von lapexpress diese Woche den Original G73-Rucksack mit R.O.G-Maus erhalten. Der Rucksack ist sehr qualitativ und ich kann ihn nur empfehlen. 

Zur Temperatur: Ich habe keine Probleme. Wie gesagt, meine GPU geht an heissen Tagen schon mal auf 96° beim Crysis-Spielen. Gestern Abend hatte ich nach einer Stunde maximal 92°, da es ja wieder ein bisschen kühler ist. Somit ist das für mich ok. 
Gibt es eventuell auch Notebookkühler, die für's G73 passen, hat da schon jemand einen bestellt? Ich meine, wenn ich zuhause zocke, könnte ich es ja auch auf den Kühler stellen. Stört mich nicht und freut die Hardware...

Zum BIOS 209: @C.C.: Hast Du mal versucht, das BIOS mit eingeschalteter und dann auch mit ausgeschalteter Tastatur zu flashen? Ich würde gerne updaten, da mich das Runtertakten der CPU extremst stört. Ich habe schon zwei dreimal meine Mehrfachsteckleiste nicht eingeschaltet und somit unbemerkt im Batteriemodus gezockt. Plötzlich fängt es an zu ruckeln. Mist, Strom einschalten. Aber das bringt ja nichts, ich muss dann erst neu starten. 209-BIOS wäre somit gut, aber ich will die Beleuchtung der Tastatur nicht verlieren.

Zum vBIOS: Weisst Du, ob da ein neues in Planung ist, das die GPU automatisch runtertaktet im Idle-Modus? Alienware und Clevo können dies anscheinend mit der ATI5870 bereits...


----------



## Nafura (19. Juni 2010)

Da ich auch sehr hohe Temperaturen mit dem Asus G3JH v037 hatte und auch das Austauschgerät hab ich dieses auch zurück geschickt.
Die alternative war das Alienware M17x, das zwar doppelt so viel gekostet hat wie das Asus, aber ich sage euch eins, ich bin nicht gewillt ein NB um 1700 Euro Beta zu testen.
Das Alien hat im Idle 47°C GPU1 und 43°C GPU2, Idle Takt, GPU 100MHZ, RAM 150MHZ.
Und unter Volllast komme ich auf keine 90°C, meine max Temp. nach ca. 30 Minuten Sacred 2 war 79°C.
Man muss auch sagen das es unter Last um einiges lauter ist wie das Asus.
Schade, denn um den Preis ist das Asus ein super NB wenn es denn richtig funktionieren würde.
Ich hoffe für meine ehemaligen Leidensgenossen das die Probleme bald gelöst werden und nicht ingnoriert sobald das neue G73 auf dem Markt ist.

LG, Nafura


----------



## micky72 (19. Juni 2010)

Das Doppelte von 1700 €, was ja auch schon viel ist, bezahlen, um auf 79 Grad statt auf 91 Grad zu kommen und dafür lauter ist ? Nein danke....

Ich hoffe nur, dass die Graphikkarte keine Schäden nimmt bei den Temperaturen und es etwa 5 Jahre hält.....


----------



## linksaussen (20. Juni 2010)

micky72 schrieb:


> Das Doppelte von 1700 €, was ja auch schon viel ist, bezahlen, um auf 79 Grad statt auf 91 Grad zu kommen und dafür lauter ist ? Nein danke....
> 
> Ich hoffe nur, dass die Graphikkarte keine Schäden nimmt bei den Temperaturen und es etwa 5 Jahre hält.....


Ja, das hoffe ich auch. Aber ich denke auch, dass sie so lange hält. Ich werde mir noch einen Notebookkühler besorgen. Bock Dein G73 mal auf, das macht schon einiges an Temperatur aus. Wenn da ein Notebookkühler mit Ventilator druntersteht, dann ist das G73 schön kühl und wird bestimmt uralt.


----------



## Bananenjunge (21. Juni 2010)

Hallo, bin neu hier und möchte mir ein G73 zulegen 

Da ich spätestens im September ein funktionierendes (ohne Temperaturprobleme) Laptop benötige und ich auf das zocken nicht verzichten möchte, ist meine wahl auf das G73 gefallen da als Desktop Ersatz top von Optik sowie Lautstärke ist!

Nun ließt man viel von den Temperaturproblemen in Verbindung mit einem i7 Prozzi. Da ich genau diesen aber haben möchte ist das ein kleines Problem! Wie sieht das aus, wird es in naher Zukunft ein refresh geben wo einiges geändert wird an kühlung oder so? Werden die ganz neuen i7 Prozessoren eingebaut (speziell der i7-740QM)?

Möchte mir nicht für 1700€ ein Laptop herstellen wo ich dann erstmal zur RMA schicken oder umtauschen kann, da dass alles mit zeit verbunden ist! 
Oder könnt ihr mir bestätigen das es diese Temperaturprobleme nur bei einigen % gibt? 

Danke schonmal hier an jeden der mir meine Fragen beantworten kann! Achja finde es klasse das ein Hersteller wie ASUS in einem Forum aktiv ist und fragen beantwortet und Hilfestellungen gibt!


----------



## Andi1 (22. Juni 2010)

Hallo Bananenjunge,
eine Garantie für ein einwandfreies Gerät kann dir natürlich keiner geben, aber ich habe in den letzten Monaten hier und vor allem im Forum vom NBJ hunderte Seiten über das G73 und eben auch die  (vermeintlichen ) Temp. Probleme gelesen. Nach meiner Meinung ist die Zahl der G73 mit echten Temp. Problemen recht klein. Für mich sind das die Geräte, die Temperaturen bis 110 Grad erreichen und/oder abstürzen. Diese sind definitiv defekt.
Eine zweite, ebenfalls überschaubare Anzahl erreicht Spieletemperaturen über 100 Grad, läuft dabei aber völlig stabil. Dies sind für mich zumindest potentielle Reparaturkanditaten, da sich langfristig eine Schädigung von Bauteilen aufgrund der Temperaturen nicht ausschließen läßt.
Die dritte und mit Abstand größte Gruppe ist aber die der eingebildeten Kranken. Diese erreichen maximale Temperaturen zwischen 90 und 100 Grad, laufen 100% stabil und sind imho völlig in Ordnung.
Da sich deren Besitzer aber aus für mich unerklärlichen Gründen darauf versteifen, dass alles über etwa 90 Grad defekt sei, sind sie nun beinahe zwanghaft damit beschäftigt, ihre Grakas mit Furmark zu grillen und ihre vermeintlich zu hohen Temperaturen zu beklagen.
Sorry,aber das mußte einfach mal raus.
Gruß


----------



## micky72 (22. Juni 2010)

soo gering sind die Personen mit einem G73 mit echten Temperaturproblemen aber nicht...

Außerdem ist das ja nicht alles, es gibt ja auch noch das Runtertaktungsproblem beim Akkubetrieb, welches angeblich mit dem BIOS 2.09 gelöst sein soll, aber dazu gibt es immer noch kein offzielles Statement von Asus... auch nicht dazu, dass einige ihre Beleuchtung nicht mehr haben seit dem Bios-Update...

Furmark sollte das G73 aushalten und dabei eben nicht braten und es scheint ja auch bei einigen zu funktionieren... Auch finde ich beim normalen Spielen Temperaturen von über 90 Grad und unter 95 Grad doch etwas hoch, aber so gerade noch grenzwertig und akzeptabel, so wie bei meinem Modell.

Ich würde ehrlich gesagt nicht zu dem g73 raten, sofern es nicht sooo wichtig ist, dass es sehr leise sein muss.... Ansonsten gibt es ja leider noch keine Alternative...


----------



## MaTzElUxE (22. Juni 2010)

ähm eine Frage andi.

Wenn das Referenzgerät was ja die meisten User zum kauf animieren soll, 86°C erreicht, wieso sollte ich mich dann mit 99°C zufrieden geben? Kannst du mir das bitte erklären? Willst du damit also sagen die 13°C sind doch völlig normal. Ist doch logisch das Referenzgeräte besser sind??? Wenn ich mir nen Test durchlese erwarte ich, das das Notebook was ich mir dann kaufe genauso ist wie das was getestet worden ist!


----------



## BambergT (22. Juni 2010)

Andi1 schrieb:


> Hallo Bananenjunge,
> eine Garantie für ein einwandfreies Gerät kann dir natürlich keiner geben, aber ich habe in den letzten Monaten hier und vor allem im Forum vom NBJ hunderte Seiten über das G73 und eben auch die (vermeintlichen ) Temp. Probleme gelesen. Nach meiner Meinung ist die Zahl der G73 mit echten Temp. Problemen recht klein. Für mich sind das die Geräte, die Temperaturen bis 110 Grad erreichen und/oder abstürzen. Diese sind definitiv defekt.
> Eine zweite, ebenfalls überschaubare Anzahl erreicht Spieletemperaturen über 100 Grad, läuft dabei aber völlig stabil. Dies sind für mich zumindest potentielle Reparaturkanditaten, da sich langfristig eine Schädigung von Bauteilen aufgrund der Temperaturen nicht ausschließen läßt.
> Die dritte und mit Abstand größte Gruppe ist aber die der eingebildeten Kranken. Diese erreichen maximale Temperaturen zwischen 90 und 100 Grad, laufen 100% stabil und sind imho völlig in Ordnung.
> ...


 
Viele Leute kaufen sich ein Gerät nach einem Test - in diesen Test werden Stresstests der Geräte gemacht und Temperaturen veröffentlicht. Diese waren eben um 86-88° C. Diese wurden von ASUS nie dementiert. 
Warum also sollen sich Käufer nicht auf diese Temperaturen berufen. ??
Es gibt Forenteilnehmer die in der Tat, nach RMA, diese Temps auch haben. Ergo stimmt selbst mit den Geräten zwischen 90 und 100° etwas nicht.........
Ein Forenteilnehmer akzeptiert auch die Temps zw 90-100 und will sich jetzt sogar einen externen Notebookkühler unter sein G73 bauen ?? 
Das ist dann wirklich ein gutes Kühlkonzept und wahrscheinlich extremst leise .....
Sorry wer mit kühl und leise wirbt soll auch kühl und leise liefern.....


----------



## Bananenjunge (22. Juni 2010)

Also ich denke es ist auf jedenfall ein wenig so wie Andi1 meint mit paar leuten die sich das einfach einbilden ^^ kenne es von der arbeit wenn die Umgebunstemperatur 5° höher ist zB. im Sommer kann sein das ein ganzer Prozess nicht mehr funktioniert! 

Ist eben nur eine Luftkühlung und wenn man bei 30° unterm Dachboden zockt dann wird das Schleptop wohl wärmer als wenn man an einem milden mai tag spielt 

Jetzt würde mich das mit dem Prozessor noch interessieren, bei der gelegenheit könnte ja gleich das Kühlsystem leicht überarbeitet werden etc. Also wird es in naher Zukunft ein refresh geben? 

thx für die starke resonaz schonmal (hoffe auch noch was von ASUS zu hören)


----------



## micky72 (22. Juni 2010)

@Bananenjunge


also ich bin sehr sicher, ohne die anderen hier zu kennen, dass hier keiner so dämlich ist, und sich die hohen Temperaturen "einbildet", sondern mit einem Tool misst und diese auch richtig lesen kann.

Und auch vermute ich, ist keiner so dumm, dass er seinen Notebook unter einer Wärmelampe betreibt....

Ich unterstelle mal, dass sind hier ganz normale Menschen, die ganz normal testen und sich ganz normal beschweren, wenn ein Produkt nicht dem entspricht, wie er verkauft wird.

Dabei gibt es bestimmt auch Menschen, denen alles egal ist und schnell zufrieden sind, auch wenn sie 1700 € ausgegeben haben, hauptsache das Produkt sieht gut aus. Vorwiegend findet man auch diese bei Käufern eines Produktes einer gewissen Firma, die mit "A" anfängt und an eine Obstsorte erinnert...


----------



## Bananenjunge (22. Juni 2010)

^^ hmm ja hast ja recht 

Alle online Test wo man aber vom G73 findet sind diese Temperatur Probleme nicht aufgetreten... das is find ich komisch.
Kann es wirklich sein, das hauptsächlich beim i7 das problem besteht und weniger beim i5?


----------



## Wolft70 (22. Juni 2010)

So hallo erstmal, ich habe ein Problem mit meinem g73jh-tz091v, ich bekomme desöfteren bluescreens und freezes ohne ersichtlichen Grund, manchmal unter Belastung manchmal einfach beim Surfen.
Weiß jemand dem vielleicht abhilfe zu schaffen? oder einfach bei Amazon umtauschen?
MfG Wolf


----------



## linksaussen (22. Juni 2010)

Wolft70 schrieb:


> So hallo erstmal, ich habe ein Problem mit meinem g73jh-tz091v, ich bekomme desöfteren bluescreens und freezes ohne ersichtlichen Grund, manchmal unter Belastung manchmal einfach beim Surfen.
> Weiß jemand dem vielleicht abhilfe zu schaffen? oder einfach bei Amazon umtauschen?
> MfG Wolf


Ich würde sagen umtauschen oder RMA. Du könntest selbst mal ins Eventlog von Windows schauen. Eventuell steht dort etwas sinnvolles drin, soll manchmal der Fall sein.


----------



## Andi1 (22. Juni 2010)

@micky72,@MaTzEIUxE,@BambergT

Ja, das Prob. mit dem Heruntertakten im Akkubetrieb gibt es leider, habe ich auch bei meinem G73-91. Und auch ich traue mich nicht recht das neue Bios zu installieren aus Angst, die Tastabeleuchtung zu verlieren. Das würde mich mehr stören, Akku benutze ich dagegen kaum. Die Frage von Bananenjunge war aber gezielt auf die Temp.Probleme abgestellt. Deshalb habe ich auch nur dazu meine Meinung gesagt.
Nochmal zu den Temperaturen. Es sind durchaus nicht alle Testgräte sooo kühl. Im Test von Notebookcheck wurden bis 93 Grad bei 22 Grad RT erreicht, das Gerät von dem Asus Mitarbeiter, der hier mitschreibt, erreicht sogar 98 Grad (ist zwar kein Testgerät,aber sozusagen auch "offiziell").
Das Asus die niedrigen Temperaturen einiger Testgeräte nicht dementiert, ist doch logisch. Warum sollten sie auch?
Wo einige von euch aus diesen Ergebnissen unabhängiger Magazine aber einen Anspruch gegen den Hersteller auf Temperaturen von max. z.B.90 Grad herleiten, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Hersteller garantieren im allgemeinen ein einwandfrei funktionierendes Produkt und dies ist auch dann gegeben, wenn ein G73 bsw. 95 Grad warm wird und problemlos läuft. Allein in der höheren Temperatur gegenüber Testergebnissen kann ich keinen Mangel erkennen. Bin aber auch kein Jurist.
Aussagen von Asus wie "revolutionäres Kühlsystem" o.ä. sind reines Marketinggeschwurbel, das den Sticker nicht wert ist auf den es gedruckt ist. Das machen aber alle Hersteller aller Produktgruppen genauso. 
Ich habe auch noch keine offizelle Info von Asus gelesen, aus der hervorgeht, dass Temps über 90 Grad auf einen Defekt hindeuten.
Da wir also keine genauen Angaben haben, bin ich in meiner Überlegung von dem einzigen Fakt ausgegangen, nämlich der Abschalttemp. der GPU von etwa 110 Grad. Dies definiere ich in Ermangelung genauerer Infos mal als die max. Temp. ohne sofortige Schäden.
Davon habe ein Sicherheitspolster von 10 % (=11 Grad) abgezogen und komme so auf 99 Grad. Dies sollte imho eine noch vertretbare Maximaltemperatur sein, die keine nennenswerte Verkürzung der Lebensdauer bedeutet.
Noch ein Wort zu den Geräten, die nach der Reparatur kühler sind. Wenn ich mir anschaue, was da so alles gewechselt wurde, dann sieht das nicht nach zielgerichteter Reparatur aus, sondern nach Bauteiletausch auf gut Glück.
Dabei ist es einfach eine Sache der Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass das Gerät anschließend kühler läuft, denn es gibt nunmal sehr viel mehr kühle/normale als extrem heiße Geräte.
Im übrigen wollte ich keinem von euch mit meiner zugegeben etwas provokanten Formulierung im ersten Beitrag auf die Füße treten.
Gruß


----------



## BambergT (23. Juni 2010)

Andi1 schrieb:


> @micky72,@MaTzEIUxE,@BambergT
> 
> Ja, das Prob. mit dem Heruntertakten im Akkubetrieb gibt es leider, habe ich auch bei meinem G73-91. Und auch ich traue mich nicht recht das neue Bios zu installieren aus Angst, die Tastabeleuchtung zu verlieren. Das würde mich mehr stören, Akku benutze ich dagegen kaum. Die Frage von Bananenjunge war aber gezielt auf die Temp.Probleme abgestellt. Deshalb habe ich auch nur dazu meine Meinung gesagt.
> Nochmal zu den Temperaturen. Es sind durchaus nicht alle Testgräte sooo kühl. Im Test von Notebookcheck wurden bis 93 Grad bei 22 Grad RT erreicht, das Gerät von dem Asus Mitarbeiter, der hier mitschreibt, erreicht sogar 98 Grad (ist zwar kein Testgerät,aber sozusagen auch "offiziell").
> ...


 
Bei Temperaturen von 100°C fängt DDR5 RAM an zu leiden, was sich erheblich auf die Lebensdauer auswirkt. Da die MEM Temp immer von den hohen Temps betroffen ist , stimmt Deine obige Aussage leider net so ganz.......
Weiterhin ist der einzige Hinweis den Asus in seinen Unterlagen macht das Gerät nicht über 35°C zu betreiben. ( würde keins der heissen books schaffen)
Der oben angegeben Test ist ein Stresstest ! mit Prime und Furmark extreme und spiegelt eine extreme Situation wieder. 
Ausserdem würde ich gerne wissen woher du 93°C hast und ich zitiere nun aus dem Test von Notebookjournal:
"Von dem sehr guten Kühlsystem profitieren auch die Hardwarekomponenten im Inneren. Während unseres Stresstestes, bei dem das Notebook eine halbe Stunde voll ausgelastet wird, liegt die maximale Temperatur des Prozessor bei *76°C* (mit Core i5 Prozessor sind es 6°C weniger) und die der Grafikkarte bei *86°C*. Auch mit Core i7 Prozessor bleibt das Notebook überdurchschnittlich kühl und leise."Zitat ende!

Ich hatte drei G73 - das erste hatte 103°C bei Crysis
das zweite erreichte dann 105° und das jetzige knackte ebenfalls
mit Crysis die 100° Marke......Frag bitte nicht nach Furmark - 

Wie erklärt sich ein Unterschied von 20% bei den Temperaturen im Vergleich zum publizierten Test ??
Es gibt viele Forenuser die gute Temps als Feedback bestätigt haben und es gibt ebenso User die gute Temps nach erfolgreicher RMA haben. 

Deshalb ist mein drittes zur RMA damit ASUS die Gelegenheit der Nachbesserung hat.......


----------



## Andi1 (23. Juni 2010)

Das der Speicher unter extremen Temps leidet habe nicht bestritten. Im Gegenteil komme ich zu dem Ergebnis, dass ca 99 Grad die oberste Grenze dessen sind, was ohne wesentliche Beeintächtigung der Bauteile imo möglich ist.
Das heißt aber eben auch, dass es nicht 90 Grad sein müssen, um glücklich mit dem Book leben zu können.
Die 93 Grad habe ich aus dem Test von Notebookcheck (wie schon geschrieben).
Zitat aus diesem Test:
"Insgesamt ist in allen Betriebszuständen eine deutlich messbare Temperaturzunahme im Vergleich zur Dual-Core Variante zu beobachten. Trotzdem bleibt das Niveau immer noch im unproblematischen Bereich. Beobachtet man die Temperaturentwicklung der Komponenten im Inneren, kann man eine Maximaltemperatur der CPU von bis zu 80°C und bis zu 93°C bei der GPU festhalten. Langfristig pendelt sich die Temperatur des Prozessors auf etwa 70°C ein während der Grafikchip zwischen 85°C und 92°C schwankt."
Zitatende
Du findest ihn hier:
Notebookcheck: Test Update Asus G73JH (i7-720QM, FHD TFT) Notebook
Das du drei defekte bzw. potentiell defekte G73 erwischt hast tut mit leid und ich wünsche dir,dass die Reparatur Erfolg bringen wird. Wie schon in meinem vorherigen Beitrag gesagt, hast du da imo gute Chancen. Auch wenn ich eben nicht den Eindruck habe, dass da so richtig gezielt repariert wird, zählt am Ende für dich ja nur das Ergebnis.


----------



## jochenf (23. Juni 2010)

Ich hatte inzwischen ja 5 von den Kisten und ALLE hatten mindestens einen Pixelfehler und 100°C im Test nach 5min. Daher würde ich mal eher behaupten das dies der Normalfall ist und alles andere eher die Ausnahme.

Das man Testern gerne mal ein "ausgewähltes" Gerät zur Verfügung stellt ist ja nun auch kein großes Geheimnis und könnte die abweichenden Testergebnisse erklären.

Solange keine klare Ansage seitens Asus kommt das eine Änderung stattgefunden hat (erkennbar an z.B. neuer Bestellnummer oder SN ab xxx) und man eingeschickte Books dahingehend repariert würde ich sagen: Finger weg!

Bisher scheint man wohl auf gut Glück alles zu tauschen und einen Voodoo-Priester drumherum tanzen zu lassen da man keine Lösung hat...


----------



## Herask (23. Juni 2010)

Hy Leute!
Habe mich wegen dem G73 extra hier angemeldet!
Volgende Probs:

*DRagon Age läuft nicht:*
Sobald man auf "Spielen" klickt friert das gesamt system ein (Ton und Bild) es bilft nur noch abschalten und neu Booten.Habe den vorinstalierten Trreiber von ASUS den von der ASUS HP sowie die Catalys 10.5 und 10.6 probiert --> keine Erfolge immer das gleiche
Auch den Tipp die neuesten Physix Treiber (wird bei Dragon Age mitinstaliert) zu benutzen brachte keine Enderung!
LÄUFT DAS GAME NUR AUF MEINEM NICHT ODER WAS !!!!!! *USZUCKGLEICH*

*Hitzeproblem und Instabilität*
Hatte häufiger abstürze mit rot-weiß gestreifen Bild, bei Furmark beginnt es mit zuckenden Linien und "flimmern" ab ca 93°C !!! über 95°C schmiert es dann auhc schon meistens ab ... bei dem 2ten Versuch schafte s 104°C dann brach ich bei den errsten bildsörungen noch schnell ab bevor er gecrasht ist .. war aber noch nicht auf Endtemperatur würd ich sagen!
Darf ich davon ausgehen einen Defekten Grafikchip/Kühler mein eigen zu nennen?

*Bildausfälle*
Hin und wieder fällt einfach das Bild aus (-> Monitor wird schwarz, System läuft ohne bild normal weiter, soweit ich das beurteilen kann, mann kann noch musik abspielen wiedergabe steuern usw. aber eben ohne Bild .....
Gestern gehe ich was zu Trinken holen (G73 hatte nix zu tun, war auf Desktop ohne Aktivitäten) und als ich zurück kahm war Monitor aus ... ich bewege die maus und der Monitor schaltet sich NICH ein SONDERN bekommt in der mitte weiße "Flecken" die sich langsam über den ganzen Monitor ausbreiten wie Nebel und ihn weiß einfärben. Dieses weiß wird langsam wie durchscheinend wie Milchglas und nach noch etwas Zeit ist das Bild wider normal .... Sah aus wie eine Wundschutzscheibe bei minus 20°C die lansam abtaut .... und da soll man nicht amok laufen!
Wäre für informationen zu dem Thema sehr dankbar!


----------



## micky72 (24. Juni 2010)

na das ist ja witzig und ich dachte, ich sei schon ein wenig wirr 

Bei meiner Nr.3 lief Dragon Age zunächst, aber plötzlich konnte ich es nicht mehr starten, alles fror ein, es half nur noch ausschalten, nichts ging mehr.


Das Witzige ist, ich konnte es deinstallieren und neu installieren und wieder das gleiche Problem... Auch mit Add-On, keine Besserung...


Bei meiner Nr. 4 bisher kein Problem....


----------



## Herask (24. Juni 2010)

Ne oder?
Defekte ATi Chips und Dragon Age ist der Stolperstein oder wie?

Apropos einfrierendes System:
wenn sich X-Fire anmeldet sehe ich noch die Liste wer in ist und dann freez! Wie bei Dragon Age! Aber nur wenn X-Fire sich erfolgreich verbunden hatt!!!

Thy für Info


----------



## micky72 (24. Juni 2010)

fand ich auch sehr merkwürdig... was man testen müsste, wäre, das System komplett neu aufzusetzen und dann nochmals Dragon Age zu testen...

Aber irgendwie müssten dann auch andere Spiele einfrieren... naja, man kann schlecht alles durchtesten, aber Dragon Age ist mir schon SEHR wichtig...


Die Bildausfälle hatte ich aber nicht, ich hatte meine Nr.3 auch nicht so lange, mir reichte der Pixelfehler um es entnervt zurückzugeben und direkt meine Nr.4 zu bestellen....


----------



## Herask (24. Juni 2010)

*Zum Thema Games:* 
Fallout 3 und Death Space laufen ohne gleich beim Start alles einzufrieren!!!!
(hab bis jetzt nur ca 2 bis 3 Mins kurz angetestet gehabt um zu sehen ob die Games laufen oder nicht)

*WAS MIR NOCH EINGEFALLEN IST!!!*
PowerDVD gibt KEINE stereo Tonspuren wieder!!!! Dolby ist kein prob aber bei Stereo ist einfach nur ein Stumfilm am laufen!!!!
Hätte ja eine deinstallation und neuinstallation versucht .. aber es liegt ja keine CD bei um das durchzuführen .....

Apropo CD! Laut Asus HP sollte eigentlich auch Nero9 Essentials dabei sein ... hab das in meinem Karton nicht gefunden!!!! Ist das eine falsch Angabe auf der HP?

*X-Fire*
Hatt da eigentlich auser mir auch noch wer Probs damit das das ganze System einfriert?


----------



## diebelsalt (24. Juni 2010)

Huhu,

nimm mal die 3 Ram Riegel raus, an die man rankommt und tausch sie mal durch. Das soll helfen.

Grüße


----------



## HotteGKT (24. Juni 2010)

Andi1 schrieb:


> Aussagen von Asus wie "revolutionäres Kühlsystem" o.ä. sind reines Marketinggeschwurbel, das den Sticker nicht wert ist auf den es gedruckt ist. Das machen aber alle Hersteller aller Produktgruppen genauso.
> 
> Gruß



Kann man so nicht stehen lassen oder du hattest noch nie ein anderes Notebook.
Das Asus IST deutlich leiser auch unter Last.
Die anderen können es nicht gleich oder besser.
Beispiel Alienware:



Nafura schrieb:


> Man muss auch sagen das es unter Last um einiges lauter ist wie das Asus.
> LG, Nafura




Ciao Horst


----------



## Herask (24. Juni 2010)

Hy Leute!

Hab eben 20 Mins gezockt, dann schwarz-weiße Senkrechtstreifen! (bis jetzt waren sie immer rot-weiß)
Hatte GPU-Z im hintergrund laufen um die Temps mitzuschreiben.
Die Temp hatt sich nach ca 6 bis 7 Mins im bereich 87 - 89°C eingependelt.
Nach ziemlich exact 20 Mins gesamtlaufzeit, war es dan vorbei mit Gaming Spaß 
Die Temp war nur 5 oder 6 mal auf 90°C gegangen, ls absolute max Temp ... war ja klar das mein erstes Gerät wieder ein defektes wird!

Nicht lachen, ich hab immer so ein Glück!!! (schon mal verbrannte Prinzen-Kekse gekauft?)

Ich werd dan wohl auch mal zur Reperatur einschicken, umtauschen glaub ich bringt momentan nicht wirklich viel. Ich nehme an dass, die in der Gegent ausgelieferten G73 wohl das gleiche Prob haben, obwohl bei meinem Glück war es wirklich nur das eine!
Ich hoffe auf jeden Fall auf einen guten Techniker und gute Qualitative Handarbeit!

Ich halte euch auf dem Laufenden!


----------



## Andi1 (25. Juni 2010)

HotteGKT schrieb:


> Kann man so nicht stehen lassen oder du hattest noch nie ein anderes Notebook.
> Das Asus IST deutlich leiser auch unter Last.
> Die anderen können es nicht gleich oder besser.
> Beispiel Alienware:


 
Ja,leise ist es unter Last, aber dafür eben nicht so kühl. Die Physik läßt sich nunmal nicht überlisten. Und was ist deiner Meinung nach an der verwendeten Kühltechnik revolutionär?
Abgesehen vom G73 meinte ich diese Aussage allgemein. Einige unzufriedene Besitzer meinten sinngemäß, aus dieser Werbeaussage irgendeinen Anspruch gegen den Hersteller auf ein besonders leises und kühles NB ableiten zu können. Und dies ist eben imo nicht der Fall. Deshalb sind solche Aussagen und auch alle anderen Superlative mit denen Hersteller uns glauben machen wollen, sie würden (zum Beipiel) mal wieder das Farbfernsehen oder das Rad neu erfinden in meinen Augen eben einfach nur wertloses Geschwurbel. Ohne "super","mega" und "hyper" scheint es heute nicht mehr zu gehen.
Gruß


----------



## burroughs3000 (25. Juni 2010)

Herask schrieb:


> Hy Leute!
> 
> Hab eben 20 Mins gezockt, dann schwarz-weiße Senkrechtstreifen! (bis jetzt waren sie immer rot-weiß)
> Hatte GPU-Z im hintergrund laufen um die Temps mitzuschreiben.
> ...




Hatte genau das selbe Problem. Ein vBIOS Update hat die Probleme mit den Freezes und Senkrechtstreifen beseitigt!! Kuck mal hier und alle Probs sind wie weggeblasen !!!!(Außerdem kann man dann auch mit dem Catalyst Overclocken) :

G73 and Cat 10.5 GSOD Debug Thread - Page 5


----------



## BambergT (25. Juni 2010)

burroughs3000 schrieb:


> Hatte genau das selbe Problem. Ein vBIOS Update hat die Probleme mit den Freezes und Senkrechtstreifen beseitigt!! Kuck mal hier und alle Probs sind wie weggeblasen !!!!(Außerdem kann man dann auch mit dem Catalyst Overclocken) :
> 
> G73 and Cat 10.5 GSOD Debug Thread - Page 5


 

Ich kann denn sportlichen Ehrgeiz der AMI'S ja verstehen, da ASUS ja nicht mit nem FIX oder Statement kommt, aber ehrlich gesagt löst es das Problem nicht zu 100% . Es gibt genug Poster die auch nach Clevo/MSI/oder vbios(Asus) Probleme und GSOD haben. 

Am Ende des Tages ist es die verdammte Aufgabe von ASUS die Porbleme zu lösen und entsprechende Updates zu veröffentlichen. Mich störte das PowerG4 und Cat zusammenspiel ( kein ATI powerplay ) von der ersten Minute , GSOD nach Treiber update und letztlich das Tempproblem. 

Das Book ist geil, sieht gut aus hat Power aber die Probleme sind "huge" und es kommt nichts was hilft - AUSSER RMA zu bemühen. 

Das sollten dann auch all mit Probleme machen den die Cat Treiber sollten funzen. 

In keinem Forum gab es bis jetzt irgendein brauchbares Statement und die Community sucht selbst wie verrückt nach braucbaren Lösungen. Was hier sehr verwundert ist jedoch das die Lösungsansätze eben nicht zu 100% funzen und das bei vermeindlich gleicher Hardware ?????


----------



## linksaussen (25. Juni 2010)

BambergT schrieb:


> Ich kann denn sportlichen Ehrgeiz der AMI'S ja verstehen, da ASUS ja nicht mit nem FIX oder Statement kommt, aber ehrlich gesagt löst es das Problem nicht zu 100% . Es gibt genug Poster die auch nach Clevo/MSI/oder vbios(Asus) Probleme und GSOD haben.
> ...
> 
> In keinem Forum gab es bis jetzt irgendein brauchbares Statement und die Community sucht selbst wie verrückt nach braucbaren Lösungen. Was hier sehr verwundert ist jedoch das die Lösungsansätze eben nicht zu 100% funzen und das bei vermeindlich gleicher Hardware ?????


Das vBIOS von Cleovo/MSI löst bei manchen das GSOD-Problem, allerdings gibt es neue Probleme mit dem HDMI- und VGA-Ausgang. Somit ist dies nicht sinnvoll.

Also was Fakt ist: Manche bekommen mit exakt derselben vBIOS-Version und demselben ATI-Treiber GSOD, andere nicht. Da ist es eben dann ganz offensichtlich, dass es nur "scheinbar" die gleiche Hardware ist. Ich denke, dass einige (viele) der ATI5870-Karten einfach irgendwo einen hardwaretechnischen Defekt haben und dieses Problem erst nach der Belieferung von ASUS beseitigt wurde. ASUS ist somit in der Zwickmühle und kann die ATI-Treiber nicht einfach aktualisieren, da sie zwei unterschiedliche 5870er im Einsatz haben, die anders reagieren. Anders kann ich mir das ganze nicht vorstellen. 

Vielleicht sollte jeder, bei dem die 10.5er oder 10.6er nicht laufen, sein G73 zur RMA senden, damit die alten Karten getauscht werden. Auch bei mir laufen die neuen ATI-Treiber nicht, bekomme gleich einen GSOD. Es laufen nur die von der ASUS-CD.


----------



## burroughs3000 (25. Juni 2010)

linksaussen schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte jeder, bei dem die 10.5er oder 10.6er nicht laufen, sein G73 zur RMA senden, damit die alten Karten getauscht werden. Auch bei mir laufen die neuen ATI-Treiber nicht, bekomme gleich einen GSOD. Es laufen nur die von der ASUS-CD.




Aber genau dabei hilft doch dieses vBIOS.:

http://go.notebookreview.com/?id=525X832&xs=1&url=http%3A%2F%2Fpcaudio.org%2Fstuff%2FBT5870V2.zip&sref=http%3A%2F%2Fforum.notebookreview.com%2Fasus%2F488683-g73-cat-10-5-gsod-debug-thread-5.html

Seid dem ich das vBIOS geflasht habe (ca. 1 Monat her), hatte ich nie wieder einen Freeze (mit Catalyst 10.5) 

Weitere Vorteile sind außerdem:
- Powerplay funktioniert (Prozessor taktet runter)
- Overclocking ist mit dem Catalyst möglich (geht super !)
_*- HDMI funktioniert !!!*_

Aber ihr habt Recht. Eigentlich wäre ASUS für ein funktionierendes vBIOS verantwortlich nicht die User (Das vBIOS wurde von einem G73 Benutzer erstellt)


----------



## linksaussen (25. Juni 2010)

burroughs3000 schrieb:


> Aber genau dabei hilft doch dieses vBIOS.:
> 
> http://go.notebookreview.com/?id=52.../488683-g73-cat-10-5-gsod-debug-thread-5.html
> 
> ...


Und was ist mit VGA, geht der auch? Ich häng ab und zu mal ein Beamer an mein Book über VGA, da nicht jeder Beamer HDMI hat.

Ach übrigens, das ist schon schön das vBIOS zu flashen. Aber Garantie hast dann keine mehr...


----------



## burroughs3000 (25. Juni 2010)

linksaussen schrieb:


> Und was ist mit VGA, geht der auch? Ich häng ab und zu mal ein Beamer an mein Book über VGA, da nicht jeder Beamer HDMI hat.
> 
> Ach übrigens, das ist schon schön das vBIOS zu flashen. Aber Garantie hast dann keine mehr...



Na - das mit der Garantie stimmt nicht so ganz!  Du darfst nach deutschem Recht sogar Dein Notebook aufschrauben, solange du dabei nicht nachweisbar grob fahrlässig vorgehst, bleibt die Garantie erhalten. Das weiß ich aus eigener Erfahrung mit meinem alten MSI GT725. Wenn  Du willst kannste Dein altes vBIOS ja auch wieder zurückflashen. Wenn Dir allerdings beim Flashen ein Fehler passiert ist die Garantie natürlich im Eimer!

Zum VGA - Port: Das kann ich nicht garantieren. Hab mal was gehört dass es da Probleme gibt. Brauch den aber nicht.


----------



## linksaussen (25. Juni 2010)

burroughs3000 schrieb:


> Na - das mit der Garantie stimmt nicht so ganz!  Du darfst nach deutschem Recht sogar Dein Notebook aufschrauben, solange du dabei nicht nachweisbar grob fahrlässig vorgehst, bleibt die Garantie erhalten. Das weiß ich aus eigener Erfahrung mit meinem alten MSI GT725. Wenn  Du willst kannste Dein altes vBIOS ja auch wieder zurückflashen. Wenn Dir allerdings beim Flashen ein Fehler passiert ist die Garantie natürlich im Eimer!
> 
> Zum VGA - Port: Das kann ich nicht garantieren. Hab mal was gehört dass es da Probleme gibt. Brauch den aber nicht.


Ja, ich weiss, dass Du nach deutschem Recht Dein Notebook aufschrauben darfst. Allerdings wird es, auch wenn es nach deutschen Recht erlaubt ist, bei einem Garantiefall dennoch zu Problemen führen. Ich habe auf notebookjournal.de von Usern gelesen, die Ihr Book eingeschickt haben, Graka wurde getauscht und jetzt laufen die ATI-Treiber. vBIOS-Version ist dieselbe wohlbemerkt. Dast ist doch echt strange. Sollte ich meins jetzt auch zur RMA senden? Vielleicht bringen die ATI-Treiber ja mal ein paar Vorteile, dann wäre es schade, diese nicht nutzen zu können...


----------



## BambergT (25. Juni 2010)

linksaussen schrieb:


> Ja, ich weiss, dass Du nach deutschem Recht Dein Notebook aufschrauben darfst. Allerdings wird es, auch wenn es nach deutschen Recht erlaubt ist, bei einem Garantiefall dennoch zu Problemen führen. Ich habe auf notebookjournal.de von Usern gelesen, die Ihr Book eingeschickt haben, Graka wurde getauscht und jetzt laufen die ATI-Treiber. vBIOS-Version ist dieselbe wohlbemerkt. Dast ist doch echt strange. Sollte ich meins jetzt auch zur RMA senden? Vielleicht bringen die ATI-Treiber ja mal ein paar Vorteile, dann wäre es schade, diese nicht nutzen zu können...


 
Klar bringen neue Treiber Vorteile - da sie immer nach dem Erscheinen neuer Spiele optimiert werden und somit meist performance und stabilität verbessern, sowie allgemeine Bugfixes enthalten. 

Ergo - man sollte hin und wieder die Treiber updaten.............

Wär doch ärgerlich wenn zukünftgige Blockbuster wie Crysis 2 oder Dragon Age 2  neht gut laufen würden nur weil man den Treiber nicht update kann ...............


----------



## linksaussen (25. Juni 2010)

BambergT schrieb:


> Klar bringen neue Treiber Vorteile - da sie immer nach dem Erscheinen neuer Spiele optimiert werden und somit meist performance und stabilität verbessern, sowie allgemeine Bugfixes enthalten.
> 
> Ergo - man sollte hin und wieder die Treiber updaten.............
> 
> Wär doch ärgerlich wenn zukünftgige Blockbuster wie Crysis 2 oder Dragon Age 2  neht gut laufen würden nur weil man den Treiber nicht update kann ...............


Das stimmt. D.h. ich schick meins jetzt auch zur RMA, weil ich die aktuellen Treiber nicht ausführen kann. Yes. Das mach ich. Mal sehen, ob's danach auch noch kühler ist.


----------



## HotteGKT (27. Juni 2010)

Andi1 schrieb:


> Und was ist deiner Meinung nach an der verwendeten Kühltechnik revolutionär?



Na ist doch klar....dachte ich.
Die Tastatur bleibt kühl und der Lüfter leise.
Und von Asus wird sogar nur beworben das die ICECOOL Technik
für die kühle Tastatur gedacht ist.

Du glaubst nicht wie lästig es sein kann ein Notebook zu haben wo 
der Lüfter schon im Idle läuft.







Andi1 schrieb:


> Abgesehen vom G73 meinte ich diese Aussage allgemein.



Nein das stimmt nicht. Schon vergessen was du geschrieben hast ?



Andi1 schrieb:


> Aussagen von Asus wie "revolutionäres Kühlsystem" o.ä. sind reines Marketinggeschwurbel, das den Sticker nicht wert ist auf den es gedruckt ist. Gruß



Da steht "Aussagen von ASUS".
Wenn man den vergleich hat es ein "revolutionäres Kühlsystem".
Ich hab hier noch ein 17 Zoll Fujitsu-Siemens im Haushalt mit C2D und Vista 
drauf. Ein Amilo. Mein Bruder wird es NICHT gebraucht verkaufen weil er glaubt
das der zukünftige Käufer ihm das sowieso zurück geben wird.
Selbst im Idle läuft der Lüfter schon hörbar laut.
Bei wenig Last, noch nicht mal Games, wird es richtig laut.

Und im G73 sind 2 x HDD 1 X I7 Mobile und eine Radeon verbaut.
Ich sag nur klasse Leistung ASUS und das bei dem Preis.

Ich verstehe alle die Probleme haben. Deswegen darf man aber auch nicht falsche Infos in so einer Diskussion streuen.
Das ist gegenüber Asus einfach Unfair.

P.S.: Bin kein Asus Mitarbeiter. <- (Punkt) Bin total begeistert vom NB meines Bruders und wollte mir das kleine G51 holen. Bei mir ist es ein X64 geworden.

Ciao Horst


----------



## Andi1 (28. Juni 2010)

Erst mal vorneweg: 
Auf die Idee, dass du Asus Mitarbeiter sein könntest, bin ich gar nicht gekommen. Eigentlich hatte ich mehr Sorge, einige würden dies eher von mir denken, nachdem ich in meinem ersten Beitrag klar gemacht hatte, dass ich die Temperaturproblematik für teils übertrieben halte. 
Ich bin übrigens mit meinem G73 bis jetzt total zufrieden. Es gibt nicht das kleinste Problem, abgesehen von der Sache mit dem Heruntertakten im Akkubetrieb, die mich aber nicht wirklich stört.

Aber ich versuche trotzdem, objektiv zu bleiben und so, wie du es schreibst, ist es zumindest bei meinem Exemplar nicht. Der GPU Lüfter ist durchaus bereits im Leerlauf deutlich zu hören und dies auch schon bei RT 22 Grad, also nicht erst jetzt während der warmen Tage. Und die Tastaturtemperatur im rechten Bereich oben bewegt sich bei mir zwischen 33 (Leerlauf) und gut 40 Grad (Spiel). Das dürfte jetzt bei zunehmenden Außentemp. noch mehr werden.
Das nenne ich jedenfalls nicht ICECOOL. 

Ich weiß auch sehr genau, was ich sage bzw. schreibe. Hättest du hinter den ersten Satz des entsprechenden Zitats ( Aussagen von....) in deinem letzten Beitrag nicht einfach das Wort "Gruß" gerückt, sondern den Satz dort gelassen, der sich im Original wirklich angeschlossen hat, wäre klar, dass meine Aussage sich nicht nur auf Asus bezogen hat. Es heißt zu diesem Punkt in meinem Beitrag #376:

"Aussagen von Asus wie "revolutionäres Kühlsystem" o.ä. sind reines Marketinggeschwurbel, das den Sticker nicht wert ist auf den es gedruckt ist. Das machen aber alle Hersteller aller Produktgruppen genauso. "

Und ob es dir nun passt oder nicht, bleibe ich bei meiner Meinung gegenüber Superlativen in der Werbung, unabhängig vom Hersteller.
Gruß


----------



## Tombery (29. Juni 2010)

Hallo

Leider ist mir das jetzt mit der defekten Tastaturbeleuchtung auch passiert.

Habe das Bios geflasht von 206 auf 209 mit angeschalteter Beleuchtung.

Beim Neustart blieb sie dann dunkel. 
Was nun auch nicht mehr geht, ist die schnelle Deaktivierung des Touchpads, normal kann man das mit Fn +F9 ausschalten.

Was soll ich nun machen?
Ist von Asus schon eine Problemlösung da?
kommt demnächst evtl. ein neues Bios?

mfG Tom


----------



## linksaussen (29. Juni 2010)

Tombery schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Leider ist mir das jetzt mit der defekten Tastaturbeleuchtung auch passiert.
> 
> ...


Nein, eine öffentliche Problemlösung gibt es von ASUS noch nicht. Schick Dein Notebook zur RMA. Denke die wissen, wie sie das lösen können oder die tauschen einfach Dein Mainboard aus.

Ich habe meins wegen Bluescreens der Grafikkarte (GSOD) unter den 10.x-Treibern eingeschickt. Habe dann vorher auch noch das BIOS von 206 auf 209 geflasht. Bei mir hat die Tastaturbeleuchtung danach immer noch funktioniert. Hast Du über's BIOS oder über das WinFlash-Tool aktualisiert?


----------



## Tombery (29. Juni 2010)

Ich hab das mit dem WinFlash gemacht.
Das Tool ist ja extra dafür vorgesehen.


----------



## linksaussen (29. Juni 2010)

Tombery schrieb:


> Ich hab das mit dem WinFlash gemacht.
> Das Tool ist ja extra dafür vorgesehen.


Ja, das stimmt. Allerdings würde ich es dennoch nicht benutzen, da mit einem laufenden Windows mehr schief gehen kann, als wenn nur das BIOS läuft.

Ich hab's direkt über die Funktion im BIOS geflasht. Aber ich glaube nicht, dass das einen Unterschied macht, da Leute auch mit diesem Flashen über BIOS zum Teil keine Beleuchtung mehr hatten. Bei mir geht sie jedenfalls noch.

Da wir bisher hier noch nichts gehört haben, gehe ich davon aus, dass ASUS den Fehler noch nicht gefunden hat. In der RMA werden sie dann wohl einfach Dein Board tauschen, so dass die Funzel wieder tut.


----------



## Tombery (29. Juni 2010)

Nicht schon wieder RMA

Ich hatte mein letztes auch eingeschickt und fast 4 Monate darauf gewartet. Schlussendlich konnten sie es nicht mehr reparierenund ich habe 80% des Kaufpreises bekommen.
Normal kann doch die Beleuchtung mit einem Treiber angesprochen werden, ich verstehe einfach nicht das die so ein Bios veröffentlichen wenn es solche gravierenden Probleme damit gibt. 
Ich habe extra gewartet, bis das Update im Downloadbereich angeboten wird.
Naja ich habe eben noch an die Techniker von Asus geschrieben, mal sehen was dabei rauskommt.

Gruß Tom


----------



## linksaussen (29. Juni 2010)

Tombery schrieb:


> Nicht schon wieder RMA
> 
> Ich hatte mein letztes auch eingeschickt und fast 4 Monate darauf gewartet. Schlussendlich konnten sie es nicht mehr reparierenund ich habe 80% des Kaufpreises bekommen.
> Normal kann doch die Beleuchtung mit einem Treiber angesprochen werden, ich verstehe einfach nicht das die so ein Bios veröffentlichen wenn es solche gravierenden Probleme damit gibt.
> ...


Also ich habe von Leuten gehört, bei denen das Mainboard, die Grafikkarte und die Tastatur getauscht wurde. Letztendlich kann dann das Problem auf jeden Fall behoben werden. Denke nicht, dass Du dann Dein Book nicht wiederbekommst. Und wenn, dann kannst Du ja immer noch sagen, schickt mir die Kiste zurück.
Hattest Du 4 Monate auf Dein G73 gewartet? Nein, oder, ein anderes Notebook.


----------



## Tombery (29. Juni 2010)

Nein war ein g70.

Damals war es auch "nur" das Mainboard.

Wenn die es nicht über einen Patch beheben können, bleibt mir ja nichts anderes übrig als RMA.
Ich fahre am Sonntag 2 Wochen in Urlaub. Vielleicht klappt das ja in der Zeit und ich merke sozusagen garnichts davon.
Bin mal gespannt wie lange sich Asus Zeit lässt für eine Antwort. Danach werde ich ja sehen was ich mache.
Ohne Beleuchtung will ich aber nicht dran arbeiten, habe mich dafür schon zu sehr daran gewöhnt.

Gruß Tom


----------



## BambergT (29. Juni 2010)

linksaussen schrieb:


> Also ich habe von Leuten gehört, bei denen das Mainboard, die Grafikkarte und die Tastatur getauscht wurde. Letztendlich kann dann das Problem auf jeden Fall behoben werden. Denke nicht, dass Du dann Dein Book nicht wiederbekommst. Und wenn, dann kannst Du ja immer noch sagen, schickt mir die Kiste zurück.
> Hattest Du 4 Monate auf Dein G73 gewartet? Nein, oder, ein anderes Notebook.


Wow- 4 Monate - mein G73 hat jetzt 15 Tage RMA Zeit da und wartet auf den der die Ersatzteile liefert ?  Hät mir nen Adventskalender aufheben sollen. 
Book hat RMA Datum 04.06. und heute ist der 29.06. also für mich ist das Book bereits 25 Tage weg.....


----------



## micky72 (30. Juni 2010)

und wieder ein Tag ohne offizielles Statement...

ich kann das nicht ganz glauben, dass Asus noch nichts von den Problemen mitbekommen hat...


Bin sehr enttäuscht...

So schwer kann es nicht sein, wenigstens für diejenigen, die die Beleuchtung nicht mehr haben, ein Minitool zum Setzen dieses einen Bits herauszugeben...

Traurig.....


----------



## linksaussen (30. Juni 2010)

micky72 schrieb:


> und wieder ein Tag ohne offizielles Statement...
> 
> ich kann das nicht ganz glauben, dass Asus noch nichts von den Problemen mitbekommen hat...
> 
> ...


Ja, das finde ich auch schade. Allerdings denke ich nicht, dass es an einem Bit liegt. Sonst müsste generell bei allen ein Problem vorliegen. Scheint irgendetwas anderes beim BIOS-Update zu passieren. In englischen Foren liest man auch, dass das Problem bei manchen auch schon beim Update auf das 206er-BIOS auftrat.

Wenn in der RMA diesbezüglich Mainboards getauscht werden, dann glaube ich nicht, dass so schnell ein Minitool herauskommen wird.


----------



## Painkiller (30. Juni 2010)

micky72 schrieb:


> und wieder ein Tag ohne offizielles Statement...
> 
> ich kann das nicht ganz glauben, dass Asus noch nichts von den Problemen mitbekommen hat...
> 
> ...


 


Da kann ASUS-Deutschland nix dafür, das nix voran geht...
Das muss alles in der Zentrale in Taiwan passieren. Dann erst kommt die Info nach Deutschland...


----------



## micky72 (30. Juni 2010)

laut der Asus-Mitarbeiter ist für die Beleuchtung ein Bit verantwortlich.

Ein Tool zum Auslesen sollten auch die Mitarbeiter in Deutschland haben, sonst frage ich mich ernsthaft, wie die hier vor Ort überhaupt ihre RMAs abarbeiten können.

Also müsste Asus Deutschland auch unabhängig von der Zentrale in der Lage sein, Fehler zu analysieren.

Man sollte eigentlich wirklich nur noch deutsche Produkte kaufen, Taiwan ist so fern....


----------



## PierreSacher[ASUS] (30. Juni 2010)

Wir sind die Deuschland Zentrale.
Uns stehen leider auch nur begrenzte Möglichkeiten für das Troubel Shooting zu verfügung.
Wenn du nur noch deutsche Produkte kaufen willst wird es eng


----------



## Calastra (30. Juni 2010)

PierreSacher[ASUS] schrieb:


> Wir sind die Deuschland Zentrale.
> Uns stehen leider auch nur begrenzte Möglichkeiten für das Troubel Shooting zu verfügung.
> Wenn du nur noch deutsche Produkte kaufen willst wird es eng



!Ironie! : Da fragt man sich doch tatsächlich was Ihr so den ganzen Tag macht außer Däumchen drehen, gibt es in der Deutschland-Zentrale etwa einen Aufpasser und sonst nur Call-Center Arbeiter? 

Aber jetzt mal im ernst, das NB ist ja nicht erst seit gestern auf'm Markt, so langsam ist das nicht mehr wirklich lustig. Da kommt es einem fast schon vor, als wenn da nichts dran gemacht würde, man sich eher mit dem nächsten Notebookflop und deren Produktion auseinandersetzt. Schliesslich gibt es jetzt ein G73JW zu dessen Spezis auch nichts verraten wird.


----------



## Herask (30. Juni 2010)

*@ DIE MITARBEITER VON ASUS*

ich habe heute beim Tel. Support die Antwort bekommen, dass das G73 onehin nicht kompartiebel zu den offiziellen Treiber von ATI sei, und deshalb auch eigene UND REGELMÄSIG GEUPDATEDE Treiber von Asus zur Verfügung gestellt werden die AUSSCHLIESSLICH zur Verwendung für das G73 vorgesehen sind!!!!

Wird bei Asus eigentlich jeder bezahlende Kunde so abgespeist? Wenn das so ist, soll Asus sich gefellichst auf die Liste der nicht supporteten Hersteller eintragen Lassen!!!

Ich bin echt so sauer! Das G73 hatt den "Stelth-Look" ja anscheinend nur bekommen, damit es wenigsten beim Wefen aus dem Fenster was her macht!

Am besten ist wohl ich geb den Teuren Krempel einfach zurück und hol mir dafür ein iPad! Da gibt's wenigstens klare Aussagen beim Support!


----------



## Tombery (30. Juni 2010)

Hiho

Hatte heute eine schlichte Mail erhalten, in der mir mitgeteilt wurde das ich eine RMA auslösen soll.
Ich hoffe mal, dass die Sache in meinem Urlaub erledigt wird.
Ich bin echt verwundert, dass ein Patch anscheinend teurer für ASUS ist als die vielen RMAs.
Ich verstehe aber auch nicht, dass das Bios noch immer offiziell angeboten wird. Wenn die Probleme doch bekannt sind, muss man doch sowas vom Server nehmen und überarbeiten.
Naja ASUS wird schon wissen was sie machen. Schade nur, dass das auf dem Rücken der Kunden ausgetragen wird. Immerhin war der Kaufpreis kein Pappenstiel.

schönen Abend noch Tom


----------



## linksaussen (30. Juni 2010)

Tombery schrieb:


> Hiho
> 
> Hatte heute eine schlichte Mail erhalten, in der mir mitgeteilt wurde das ich eine RMA auslösen soll.
> Ich hoffe mal, dass die Sache in meinem Urlaub erledigt wird.
> ...


Hi Tombery,

es ist nicht das 209er-BIOS, das die Probleme verursacht. Liest man englische Foren, findet man dort auch Leute, die schon eine flöten gegangene Tastaturbeleuchtung beim Update auf das 206er-BIOS hatten. Somit denke ich, dass da irgendein anderes Problem vorliegt.

Das mit dem gesetzten Bit will ich noch nicht glauben. Wenn ich mein BIOS auf 209 aktualisiere und meine Tasten leuchten noch, Deine aber nicht, dann kann ich mir nur folgendes vorstellen:
Das gesetzte Bit liegt hinter einem Transistor, der total daneben ist und scheinbar beim BIOS-Update bei manchen aufmacht statt zuzubleiben. Folglich ist es ein Hardwaredefekt und muss durch einen Austausch des Mainboards behoben werden. Ansonsten wäre das von micky geforderte Tool doch längst da, um das entsprechende Bit zu setzen...


----------



## micky72 (1. Juli 2010)

Ich möchte es nicht wieder heraussuchen, aber ein Asus-Mitarbeiter sagte deutlich, dass für die Beleuchtung ein Bit im Bios, welches durch den Patch nicht angefasst werde, zuständig sei.

Daher meine persönliche Theorie, dass so ein BIOS-Patch vielleicht nicht direkt etwas mit dem ominösen Bit macht, aber es beim Patchvorgang evtl. versehentlich auf 0 gesetzt wird.

Aber so etwas ließe sich schon durch ein sehr einfaches Tool auslesen, welches, wenn wir es denn bekämen, mal die betroffenen Personen testen könnten....

So schwer kann so etwas doch nicht sein....


----------



## X-Treme1982 (1. Juli 2010)

Hallo an alle Leid geplagten G73 JH Nutzer, habe nach ewigen suchen und durchfosten von Foren einen aktuellen Treiber gefunden der die GSOD Probleme löst. (CCC lässt sich nicht auf deutsch umstellen, ist aber egal)
Es handelt sich um den 10.6, läuft bei mir wunderbar ohne GSOD (ausgiebig getestet). Die Temperaturen sind ebenfalls etwas niedriger, obwohl ich sowieso keine Probleme mit den Temps habe.

ATI-8.740.0.0000-XP-2003-Vista-2008-7-x86-AMD64.rar 

Ich hoffe es funktioniert bei euch...

MFG Mathias


----------



## linksaussen (1. Juli 2010)

X-Treme1982 schrieb:


> Hallo an alle Leid geplagten G73 JH Nutzer, habe nach ewigen suchen und durchfosten von Foren einen aktuellen Treiber gefunden der die GSOD Probleme löst. (CCC lässt sich nicht auf deutsch umstellen, ist aber egal)
> Es handelt sich um den 10.6, läuft bei mir wunderbar ohne GSOD (ausgiebig getestet). Die Temperaturen sind ebenfalls etwas niedriger, obwohl ich sowieso keine Probleme mit den Temps habe.
> 
> ATI-8.740.0.0000-XP-2003-Vista-2008-7-x86-AMD64.rar
> ...


Nein, der 10.6er funktioniert auch nicht. Den hatte ich auch bereits getestet. Alle 10.x-Treiber scheinen nicht zu gehen, inkl. 10.6. Bei Dir lief sicherlich auch der 10.5er, wenn der 10.6er geht.


----------



## C.C.[ASUS] (1. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

bzg. des Keyboard Backlight Problems nach einem Bios Update gibt es jetzt Neuigkeiten und auch die Ursache warum es bei mir nicht aufgetretten ist.

Bitte verwendet für das Update die aktuelle Winflash Version

ASUSTeK Computer Inc.-Support-

Sollte es schon zu spät sein und es nicht gehen, kann das Gerät nur zum Service.

p.s. bei mir ist es nicht aufgetretten da ich generell mit EZFlash im Bios das Update mache.



micky72 schrieb:


> Daher meine persönliche Theorie, dass so ein BIOS-Patch vielleicht nicht direkt etwas mit dem ominösen Bit macht, aber es beim Patchvorgang evtl. versehentlich auf 0 gesetzt wird.



Es gibt in der Tat ein Bit, allerdings ist das dazugehörige Bios Tool Confidential und kann nur im Service verwendet werden, da damit noch weit aus mehr möglich ist, zumal es unter Dos zu nutzen ist wäre es keine ideal Lösung.


----------



## linksaussen (1. Juli 2010)

C.C.[ASUS] schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> bzg. des Keyboard Backlight Problems nach einem Bios Update gibt es jetzt Neuigkeiten und auch die Ursache warum es bei mir nicht aufgetretten ist.
> 
> ...


Das würde bedeuten, dass jeder der sein BIOS über die Funktion im BIOS selbst und nicht über WinFlash aktualisiert, der behält die Beleuchtung?

Ich habe es ja genau so gemacht und die Tastaturbeleuchtung geht noch.

Also lag ein Bug im WinFlash-Tool vor, welcher das Bit umgestellt hat?

Könntet Ihr nicht dennoch ein Tool zur Verfügung stellen, dass lediglich dieses eine Bit ändert. Für erfahrene Genies wäre es ja ärgerlich, nur wegen einem Bit den ganzen Rechner zur RMA zu senden. Sowas sollte doch in ein paar Minuten programmiert sein...


----------



## C.C.[ASUS] (1. Juli 2010)

linksaussen schrieb:


> Das würde bedeuten, dass jeder der sein BIOS über die Funktion im BIOS selbst und nicht über WinFlash aktualisiert, der behält die Beleuchtung?


Ja


> Ich habe es ja genau so gemacht und die Tastaturbeleuchtung geht noch.
> 
> Also lag ein Bug im WinFlash-Tool vor, welcher das Bit umgestellt hat?


Kann man von ausgehen


> Könntet Ihr nicht dennoch ein Tool zur Verfügung stellen, dass lediglich dieses eine Bit ändert. Für erfahrene Genies wäre es ja ärgerlich, nur wegen einem Bit den ganzen Rechner zur RMA zu senden. Sowas sollte doch in ein paar Minuten programmiert sein...



Nein ich denke nicht, das es so einfach ist in der Mail die ich zu dem Thema bekommen hab steht klar drin das die Geräte zur RMA sollen


----------



## linksaussen (1. Juli 2010)

C.C.[ASUS] schrieb:


> Nein ich denke nicht, das es so einfach ist in der Mail die ich zu dem Thema bekommen hab steht klar drin das die Geräte zur RMA sollen


Okay, danke für die Info. Dann müssen die Leute, die das Keyboard-Licht verloren haben, wohl da durch. Meine leuchtet ja zum Glück noch, aber mein Book ist wegen der GSODs bei den 10.x-Treibern in der Reparatur und wartet auf Ersatzteile. Hoffe, dass da bald was kommt.


----------



## TenTakel (1. Juli 2010)

@Asus
Da das Problem mit der Tastaturbeleuchtung nun anscheinend schon analysiert worden ist, frage ich mich warum man noch immer nichts über die Hitzeprobleme die ziemlich viele User haben hört.


----------



## micky72 (2. Juli 2010)

naja, bin ja froh, dass ich nicht betroffen bin von dem Beleuchtungsproblem.. war aber klar, dass wenn das BIOS das Bit nicht anfasst, das Tool diesen Fehler veursacht.

Wäre ich betroffen, wäre ich aber SEHR wütend darüber, dass man mir kein Tool zutraut unter DOS zu verwenden und man die Befürchtung hat, ich würde damit Unsinn anstellen... und mcih deshalb zwingt, über RMA das Problem zu lösen....


Sehr wütend.... zumal man sehr schnell eine kleine Software geschrieben hat, die dieses geheimnisvolle Bit setzt und man an die Anwender verteilen kann....


----------



## Sebi93 (3. Juli 2010)

ganz toll hatte mein NB beim Service zun jez geht die beleuchtung nicht mehr was ich etwas .... finde und ich 2 wochen warten musste bis es wider da war


----------



## linksaussen (3. Juli 2010)

Sebi93 schrieb:


> ganz toll hatte mein NB beim Service zun jez geht die beleuchtung nicht mehr was ich etwas .... finde und ich 2 wochen warten musste bis es wider da war


Prüf mal, ob Dein BIOS jetzt die Version 209 trägt. Dann haben die das vermutlich mit dem Winflash-Tool aktualisiert. Bleibt nichts anderes übrig, als das Ding nochmals einzusenden.


----------



## Sebi93 (3. Juli 2010)

wo kann ich des nach schaun noch ma xD ehm wenn des der fall is werde ich das NB höchst werscheinlich zurück bringen weil des kanns nicht sein das etwas mit nem fehler aus der reparatur back kommt wäre es vor her schon gewesen und ich häts bei dem auftrag nicht mit rein geschrieben okey da des auch noch en bekanntes problem is kann des echt nicht sein, is jez nix gegen asus aber schon kacke hatte sonst keine probs find das NB hammer geil aber wenn ich angst haben muss das es mit fehlern wider back kommt ne danke


----------



## linksaussen (4. Juli 2010)

Sebi93 schrieb:


> wo kann ich des nach schaun noch ma xD ehm wenn des der fall is werde ich das NB höchst werscheinlich zurück bringen weil des kanns nicht sein das etwas mit nem fehler aus der reparatur back kommt wäre es vor her schon gewesen und ich häts bei dem auftrag nicht mit rein geschrieben okey da des auch noch en bekanntes problem is kann des echt nicht sein, is jez nix gegen asus aber schon kacke hatte sonst keine probs find das NB hammer geil aber wenn ich angst haben muss das es mit fehlern wider back kommt ne danke


Entweder du wechselst gleich beim Starten des Rechners durch drücken der ESC-Taste ins BIOS, dann siehst du dort die Version. Oder Du installierst Dir HwInfo32, dann kannst Du die Version auch unter Windows ansehen.


----------



## Sebi93 (4. Juli 2010)

ne hab noch nach HwInfo32 des 206 drauf


----------



## lba (4. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin total schockiert, was ich hier über das G73 lesen muss. Nach tagelanger Recherche hatte ich mich ursprünglich für das "G73JH-TZ038V" entschieden und muss nun hier lesen, dass es anscheinend viele fehlerhafte
Geräte gibt. Ich hatte dieses Modell dem Einstiegsmodell "G73JH-TY042V"
vorgezogen, da es anscheinend über ein besseres Display verfügt. Meine Frage lautet nun:

Fehlerhafte Geräte scheint es bei dem Einstiegsmodell "G73JH-TY042V" nicht zu geben, ist das korrekt? Ich würde in diesem Fall einfach auf das bessere Display verzichten.

Kann mir das jemand so bestätigen? 

Gruß aus Hamburg


----------



## BambergT (5. Juli 2010)

Sebi93 schrieb:


> ne hab noch nach HwInfo32 des 206 drauf


 
Du bist leider nicht der erste mit diesem Problem...........

Keine Qualitätskontrolle beim zusmamenschustern der Kisten in China, und bei den Bosslschlossern wohl auch nicht.....

Gute Nacht ASUS . 

MEIN Gerät ist morgen bei 20 = ZWANZIG Tagen RMA und steht noch immer auf awaiting spare parts. Ob die Teile mit nem Schlauchboot nach Europe gerudert werden ??

Naja-letzte Hoffnung ist, dass ASUS  nach dreißig TAGEN RMA reagieren müssen -


----------



## Fried Rubberduck (5. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

mir geht es ähnlich, mein G73 hat am 05.06. den weg zu ASUS angetreten und ich warte auch immer noch ... könnte unsere lange Wartezeit daran liegen dass erst noch ein neuer VGA-Kühler entwickelt werden muss?! 

@BambergT: Du wartest nicht allein! Vielleicht hilft es ja wenn wir uns gegenseitig die Daumen drücken! Wie kommst Du denn an den Stand Deiner RMA? Mit meiner RMA-Nr. finde ich weder über die RMA-Status-Abfrage über die ASUS-HP was noch über den Link aus der Mail ... ich frag hier immer mal wieder bei PierreSacher nach ...

... und hoffentlich fängt sich das Schlauchboot nicht noch ein Loch ein ... oder einer der Ruderer wird krank ...


----------



## BambergT (6. Juli 2010)

Fried Rubberduck schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> mir geht es ähnlich, mein G73 hat am 05.06. den weg zu ASUS angetreten und ich warte auch immer noch ... könnte unsere lange Wartezeit daran liegen dass erst noch ein neuer VGA-Kühler entwickelt werden muss?!
> 
> ...


 
Ich bin auch mit dem Mitarbeiter von ASUS in Kontakt und 30 Tage RMA sind am 08.07.2010 abgelaufen - angeblich bekomme ich dann eine MAil von ASUS - wohl mit dem Angebot des Rückkaufes , da für Austausch keine Geräte da sind ?? 

Also wirds wohl keine erfolgreiche RMA sondern Geld zurück -

Ich erspar mir jeden weiteren Kommentar und schau mich schon mal nach ner vernünftigen Konfirguration meines neuen Alienware M17X um ....... falls nicht doch noch ein Wunder passiert.......


----------



## linksaussen (6. Juli 2010)

lba schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich bin total schockiert, was ich hier über das G73 lesen muss. Nach  tagelanger Recherche hatte ich mich ursprünglich für das "G73JH-TZ038V" entschieden und muss nun hier lesen, dass es  anscheinend viele fehlerhafte
> Geräte gibt. Ich hatte dieses Modell dem  Einstiegsmodell "G73JH-TY042V"
> vorgezogen, da es anscheinend über ein besseres Display verfügt.  Meine Frage lautet nun:
> ...


Eine Garantie gibt es keine dafür. Aber wenn Du Dir das Book bspw. bei Amazon bestellst, kannst Du es innerhalb von 30 Tagen wieder zurückschicken.



BambergT schrieb:


> Ich bin auch mit dem Mitarbeiter von ASUS in Kontakt und 30 Tage RMA sind am 08.07.2010 abgelaufen - angeblich bekomme ich dann eine MAil von ASUS - wohl mit dem Angebot des Rückkaufes , da für Austausch keine Geräte da sind ??
> 
> Also wirds wohl keine erfolgreiche RMA sondern Geld zurück -
> 
> Ich erspar mir jeden weiteren Kommentar und schau mich schon mal nach ner vernünftigen Konfirguration meines neuen Alienware M17X um ....... falls nicht doch noch ein Wunder passiert.......


.... das ist krass. Meins ist seit dem 28.06 in der RMA, Grafikkarte wird getauscht. Es steht auch auf dem Status Waiting for spare parts. Wenn ich das Geld zurückbekommen sollte, da keine Ersatzteile da sind, dann warte ich mal auf das G73jw. Vielleicht ist das ja kühler.  Bin nämlich immer noch der Meinung, dass es an fehlerhaften Chips von ATI liegt.


----------



## micky72 (7. Juli 2010)

Wäre es die Schuld von ATI, dann wären die Clevos, das MSI und das Medion doch auch von den Temperaturproblemen belastet, oder ?


----------



## linksaussen (7. Juli 2010)

micky72 schrieb:


> Wäre es die Schuld von ATI, dann wären die Clevos, das MSI und das Medion doch auch von den Temperaturproblemen belastet, oder ?


Guter Einwurf. Ja, das ist so. Allerdings glaube ich, dass es eine bestimmte Charge war, da ja auch nicht alle G73 das Problem haben.


----------



## burroughs3000 (7. Juli 2010)

Hallo Leute,

ich verstehe nicht warum Ihr nicht einfach ein wenig googelt. Ich habe jetzt ein perfektes G73JH dank dieses vBIOS:

Asus vBIOS V3: Everything but perfect PowerPlay.

Vorteile: 

- Powerplay geht (Beschreibung: Grafikkarte taktet auf 200/500 im Batteriebetrieb (beim ASUS original vBIOS ist der Takt 300/700) ).
*- Vga-Ausgang geht*
- HDMI-Ausgang  (Audio, Video) geht.
*- keine Abstürze mehr bei 10.x ATI Treibern* (zumindest bei mir)
- Bessere Temperaturwerte (durch angepasste Spannung)
- Längere Akkulaufzeit (ca 3 Stunden, durch angepasste Spannung)
- Overclocking der Grafikkarte ist möglich

Aber macht nur Eure RMA und wartet Monate ....
Hey Leute ich meins echt nur gut mit Euch ! Ich bin nun einfach nur happy mit meinem G73JH, seit ich das vBIOS geflasht habe.
Hab alles getestet. Läuft Super !!!

Viele Grüße
burroughs3000


----------



## burroughs3000 (7. Juli 2010)

Sagt mal hat jemand von Euch nicht Lust *ein G73JH Forum* zu eröffnen. Ich hab aus beruflichen Gründen keine Zeit, würde aber eigentlich gern eins eröffnen. Ich meine es ist doch nervig alles in einen Thread zu schreiben. Zum Beispiel geht es hier ja schon um ganz unterschiedliche Probleme (Tastaturbeleuchtung, GSODS bei 10.x ATI Treibern (ohne Temperaturprobleme), Temperaturprobleme usw.), die alle durcheinandergewürfelt werden.


----------



## BambergT (7. Juli 2010)

burroughs3000 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich verstehe nicht warum Ihr nicht einfach ein wenig googelt. Ich habe jetzt ein perfektes G73JH dank dieses vBIOS:
> 
> ...


 

Naja - also nichts für ungut - aber wo bleibt ASUS ??
weder ein Statement - noch ein offizielles VBIOS update ??????

ASUS steht in der Pflicht ein Produkt frei von Mängeln zu verkaufen.

Man sollte also von der RMA -Garantie als erste Option gebaruch machen - ansonsten drehen sich Rückläufer im Kreis die Grad mal funtionsgeprüft werden - und ab um nächsten.....

ASUS muss das Problem lösen - und nicht die Community - wir alle verschwenden nur unsere Zeit und merken dabei gar nicht wie wir ASUS helfen und Sie aus der Verantwortung lassen. 

BOMBT denen die defekten Tarnkappennotebooks mittels RMA zurück damit die endlich was tun ............


----------



## burroughs3000 (7. Juli 2010)

Tja sorry, RMA ist mir zu stressig und dauert zu lange. Oft machen die noch zusätzlich beim Rumschrauben andere Teile kaputt. Spreche da aus Erfahrung.  RMA ist einfach ne Lachnummer. Ich habe lieber ein funktionierendes Notebook, das ich auch wirklich habe (nicht bei der RMA). RMA bedeutet Stress ohne Ende. Außerdem besitzt das Book sein vollen Wert nur in der Anfangszeit, nach paar Monaten ist die Technik schon wieder alt. In der Zeit habe ich kein Interesse daran, dass das Teil in der Werkstatt von ASUS rumgammelt und es Praktikanten als Versuchsobjekt betrachten. Ich meine die ASUS Heinis hier im Forum scheinen auch nicht voll bei der Sache zu sein, bei Anzahl und Qualität der gegebenen Antworten auf die wirklich wichtigen Fragen (Tippe auch hier auf: Praktikant (ist billig, der kann da ruhig mal in den Foren rumhacken))

Deshalb:
Wenn Euer Book einen Fehler hat, sendet es gleich zurück und Geld zurück! Darauf habt ihr zwei Wochen lang das Recht, ohne Angabe von Gründen.  Macht bloss keine RMA !!!

Und worum geht's mir denn letztendlich? Den Zeigefinger zu erheben und zu sagen "ASUS so nicht !!!" , oder ein funktionierendes Notebook zu haben worüber ich mich freuen kann? Auf jeden Fall letzteres. Und für ersteres ist auf jedenfall die RMA nicht das richtige Mittel (wenn dann sofort zurückschicken und Geld zurück!). 
ASUS ist mir ehrlich gesagt SCHEISSEGAL, ihre Sache wenn die Notebooks   und sonstiges nicht sofort funktionieren, dann verlieren sie halt auf  lange Sicht Kunden, auch mich!


----------



## Painkiller (8. Juli 2010)

> Ich meine die *ASUS Heinis* hier im Forum scheinen auch nicht voll bei der Sache zu sein, bei Anzahl und Qualität der gegebenen Antworten auf die wirklich wichtigen Fragen *(Tippe auch hier auf: Praktikant (ist billig, der kann da ruhig mal in den Foren rumhacken)*)


 
Sonst gehts dir schon noch gut oder? Überleg dir mal deine Worte bevor du sowas ablässt. Sowas kannst du bei dir zuhause bringen, aber nicht hier Forum!!! 

Die Leute von ASUS tun alles was in ihrer Macht steht. Aber für dich erklär ich es gerne nochmal.
ASUS-Deutschland kann an dem Problem nichts ändern. Das muss von der Zentrale in Taiwan aus passieren. Hier in DT können sie nur versuchen, das Problem nachzustellen. Auch bei ASUS gibt es sicher sowas wie eine Befehlskette.... Und das die RMA pfusch baut, davon hab ich auch noch nix gehört...


----------



## micky72 (8. Juli 2010)

Auch wenn ich die Formulierung von burroughs3000 nicht ganz unterstützen kann, ABER es gibt einige, die haben NACH der RMA einen defekt gehabt, den sie vorher noch nicht hatten....

So etwas ist natürlich äußerst schlecht...


ich persönlich wundere mich sehr, wieso schon wieder bei amazon eine positive Bewertung diese Notebooks eingestellt wurde....

Das neue VBIOS, liebe Asus-Mitarbeiter, wie ist da der aktuelle Stand, testet ihr es gerade, oder entwickelt ihr ein eigenes ???


----------



## BambergT (8. Juli 2010)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Sonst gehts dir schon noch gut oder? Überleg dir mal deine Worte bevor du sowas ablässt. Sowas kannst du bei dir zuhause bringen, aber nicht hier Forum!!!
> 
> Die Leute von ASUS tun alles was in ihrer Macht steht. Aber für dich erklär ich es gerne nochmal.
> ASUS-Deutschland kann an dem Problem nichts ändern. Das muss von der Zentrale in Taiwan aus passieren. Hier in DT können sie nur versuchen, das Problem nachzustellen. Auch bei ASUS gibt es sicher sowas wie eine Befehlskette.... Und das die RMA pfusch baut, davon hab ich auch noch nix gehört...


 
Es ist schon Schade dass ASUS Deutschland und auch die ASUS Zentrale nichts an dem Problem ändern können. 
Pfusch baut die RMA nicht - da Sie momentan mangels Ersatzteile nichts reparieren können/wollen?  - offentsichtlich..............
Es haben sich jedoch schon Leute gemeldet wo nach RMSA die  Tastaturbeleuchtung nicht mehr ging, die GSOD'S nach RMA hatten, die immer noch um 100°C hatten und das Gerät entspricht der Spezifikation als Aussage bekamen, usw ......

Eine Lösung des Temperaturproblems ?? Eine offizielle Stellungnahme ?? Eine Lösung des GSOD Problems ??  irgenmdwas ??

Man stelle sich vor ASUS würde Autos bauen ...............


----------



## Painkiller (8. Juli 2010)

Gut das du das Thema Autos ansprichst...
Siehe Toyota und Lexus...

Bis da eine Rückholaktion gestartet wurde, verging über ein halbes Jahr... Je größer die Firma umso länger die Reaktionswege --> Befehlskette...


----------



## PierreSacher[ASUS] (8. Juli 2010)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Sonst gehts dir schon noch gut oder? Überleg dir mal deine Worte bevor du sowas ablässt. Sowas kannst du bei dir zuhause bringen, aber nicht hier Forum!!!
> 
> Die Leute von ASUS tun alles was in ihrer Macht steht. Aber für dich erklär ich es gerne nochmal.
> ASUS-Deutschland kann an dem Problem nichts ändern. Das muss von der Zentrale in Taiwan aus passieren. Hier in DT können sie nur versuchen, das Problem nachzustellen. Auch bei ASUS gibt es sicher sowas wie eine Befehlskette.... Und das die RMA pfusch baut, davon hab ich auch noch nix gehört...


 

Oh verdammt wir sind aufgeflogen....

Ja wir sind alles nur Asus Praktikanten, einige von uns schon knapp 10 Jahre  

Nein mal Ehrlich: Painkiller hat völlig recht: diese Sache ist zur Analyse in Taiwan, mit den Geräten die wir hier haben konnten wir den Fehler in der Form nicht nachvollziehen (auch nicht wo es jetzt so warm war) daher sind uns aktuell die Hände gebunden.

Jeder der ein Problem mit seinem G73J hat kann mich auch gerne direkt anschreiben.
Wenn es schon zur RMA ist brauche ich einfach die DEB Nummer und ich sage euch was Sache ist in eurem Fall.


----------



## TenTakel (8. Juli 2010)

Ich bin mit burroughs3000 einer Meinung. Was ASUS hier veranstaltet ist reine Kundenverarsche.



> Die Leute von ASUS tun alles was in ihrer Macht steht. Aber für dich  erklär ich es gerne nochmal.
> ASUS-Deutschland kann an dem Problem nichts ändern. Das muss von der  Zentrale in Taiwan aus passieren. Hier in DT können sie nur versuchen,  das Problem nachzustellen. Auch bei ASUS gibt es sicher sowas wie eine  Befehlskette.... Und das die RMA pfusch baut, davon hab ich auch noch  nix gehört...


Probleme mit der RMA gibt es nicht erst seit dem G73. Wenn du noch nie was davon gehört hast ist es besser für dich wenn du Rezepte in einen Backforum bearbeitest. Sorry nimm es nicht persönlich aber die RMA von ASUS ist bekannt dafür schlecht zu arbeiten.

Und das Asus alles tut um das Problem zu lösen halte ich mal ganz stark für ein Gerücht, wenn ich bedenke das das G73 schon fast 4 Monate auf demn Markt ist.

E:


> Ja wir sind alles nur Asus Praktikanten, einige von uns schon knapp 10  Jahre


 Wenn ich ans G73 denke finde ich deine Aussage gar nicht so abwägig.


----------



## Painkiller (8. Juli 2010)

> Probleme mit der RMA gibt es nicht erst seit dem G73. Wenn du noch nie was davon gehört hast ist es besser für dich wenn du Rezepte in einen Backforum bearbeitest. Sorry nimm es nicht persönlich aber die RMA von ASUS ist bekannt dafür schlecht zu arbeiten.
> 
> Und das Asus alles tut um das Problem zu lösen halte ich mal ganz stark für ein Gerücht, wenn ich bedenke das das G73 schon fast 4 Monate auf demn Markt ist.



Soso, die RMA ist also schlecht? mhm... Mein Board war genau eine Woche weg... Kam wieder und seit dem keine Probleme mehr...  Wenn es Leute gibt, die sich drüber beschweren das die RMA schlecht sein, wird das in deren fall schon stimmen. Ich kann das nicht nachvollziehen....



> Wenn du noch nie was davon gehört hast ist es besser für dich wenn du Rezepte in einen Backforum bearbeitest.



Durch diese Aussage nehm ich es jetzt persönlich. Aber ich hab keinen Bock mich mit dir über meine Kompetenzen zu streiten. Denn ich hab mich ja nicht in diesem Forum angemeldet, um über die Hersteller herzuziehen. Dafür ist PCGH sicherlich nicht gedacht. Aber einige hier scheinen es ja bitte nötig zu haben.....  

Ihr könnt noch hundertmal schreiben das euch die Sache auf die Nerven geht, dadurch wird das Problem auch nicht gelöst. Fakt ist: ASUS weiß bescheid, und in Taiwan arbeitet man daran. Falls es was neues gibt lassen es euch die Jungs von ASUS sicher wissen....


----------



## burroughs3000 (8. Juli 2010)

Nimm's mir nicht über "Painkiller" (passt ja) aber ich glaube die Leute von ASUS haben Dich einer Gehirnwäsche unterzogen lol. Lies Dir doch einfach mal die Foren bezüglich der RMA von ASUS durch... Es gibt da genügend Leute, die nicht alles toll finden, wie Deiner einer lol !!! Es ist mir ehrlich gesagt egal ob das ASUS Taiwan oder Deutschland ist, was macht das für mich als Kunden denn  einen Unterschied? Es ist DAS Unternehmen ASUS welches die RMA nicht ordentlich  durchführen kann, so dass die Kunden zufrieden sind. ASUS das Unternehmen insgesamt hat dafür zu sorgen, dass die RMA funktioniert. Sonst verliert es Kunden. Punkt. Aber ASUS steht da nicht alleine. MSI ist da auch nicht besser, sogar noch ein wenig schlechter...


----------



## Painkiller (8. Juli 2010)

> Nimm's mir nicht über "Painkiller" (passt ja) aber ich glaube die Leute von ASUS haben Dich einer Gehirnwäsche unterzogen lol. Lies Dir doch einfach mal die Foren bezüglich der RMA von ASUS durch... Es gibt da genügend Leute, die nicht alles toll finden, wie Deiner einer lol !!! Es ist mir ehrlich gesagt egal ob das ASUS Taiwan oder Deutschland ist, was macht das für mich als Kunden denn einen Unterschied? Es ist DAS Unternehmen ASUS welches die RMA nicht ordentlich durchführen kann, so dass die Kunden zufrieden sind. ASUS das Unternehmen insgesamt hat dafür zu sorgen, dass die RMA funktioniert. Sonst verliert es Kunden. Punkt. Aber ASUS steht da nicht alleine. MSI ist da auch nicht besser, sogar noch ein wenig schlechter...



Mir sind auch schon 3 ASUS-Boards hintereinander durchgebrannt.... Eigentlich müsste ich ja dann ein gebranntes Kind sein... Aber dennoch finde ich, das man seine Ausdrucksweise in einem öffentlichen Forum doch etwas besser wählen sollte. Beleidigungen oder persönliche Angriffe werden die Sache auch nicht besser machen.... Ich kann mir schon vorstellen das du sauer bist. Das war ich bei meinen Boards auch... Beschweren ist ja ok, aber der Ton macht die Musik.

Wenn ich alles was ASUS macht so "TOLL" finde, warum hab ich dann kein G73? Soll ich dir den Grund sagen? Weil ich mich voher im I-Net schlau gemacht hab, und dann Pierre Sacher auf die Problematik angesprochen hab. Ich hätte auch gerne so ein Ding, nur werd ich mir erst eines holen, wenn etwas Klarheit in dem Fall herrscht. Bzw. eine Stellungnahme / Lösung aus Taiwan vorliegt. 




> Es ist mir ehrlich gesagt egal ob das ASUS Taiwan oder Deutschland ist, was macht das für mich als Kunden denn einen Unterschied? Es ist DAS Unternehmen ASUS welches die RMA nicht ordentlich durchführen kann, so dass die Kunden zufrieden sind.



Was das für einen Unterschied macht? Das HQ von ASUS ist in Taiwan!!! Dadurch können die Antwortzeiten halt mal länger ausfallen... Dort wird entschieden ob es eine Rückholaktion gibt, oder ob man es bei RMA belässt. ASUS ist global vertreten. Das macht es nicht gerade leichter alles zu koordinieren....


----------



## burroughs3000 (8. Juli 2010)

Oh sorry, wenn ich mich im Ton vergriffen habe. Das wollte ich nicht.  Entschuldige mich wirklich falls ich jemanden beleidigt haben sollte.  Aber irgendwie, muss man doch mal Tacheles reden. Und bei den ASUS  Mitarbeitern kommt es mir irgendwie so vor als würden sie sich nicht  richtig trauen wirklich was zu sagen. Es ist irgendwie so, dass die  Antworten nie direkt was bringen oder teilweise gar keine Antworten  gegeben werden. Es ist, als wäre da ein Schleier zwischen Forum und den  ASUS Mitarbeitern... Kommt das Euch nicht auch so vor? Nein ich kiffe nicht, die Ursache ist also außen vor.

Bezüglich  des Notebooks G73JH:
Das ist ein super Teil. Jedenfalls meines. Ich  persönlich bin voll zufrieden! Ein dickes Lob an ASUS Taiwan, weltweit und sonst wo. Und Dank auch an den Schlauchbootkapitän der es nach Deutschland geschifft hat, das muss ja Monate gedauert haben! Hardwaremäßig erste Sahne. Ich kann die Kritik hier im Forum  nicht teilen. Hatte wohl Glück .  Naja die Sache mit dem vBIOS ist schlecht gelaufen, doch  ich konnte es selbst beheben, deshalb ist es für mich in Ordnung. Aber eigentlich wollte ich mit meinem Book gar nicht angeben (was haben die Leute davon die ein defektes Book haben), aber Painkiller hat mich nunmal herausgefordert. Trotzdem: all die Leute die das Problem mit den 10.x Treibern haben sollten sich mal meinen Tipp ansehen, damit sie ihr Book genauso wie ich genießen können. Das war ja ursprünglich der Sinn warum ich mich im Forum angemeldet habe.

Der  Service ist's woran es mangelt und ASUS sollte mal ihre Schlauchbote durch ne  anständige Logistik ersetzen.
Ich kann nur wiederholen: Schickt Eure  defekten Teile gleich zurück.


----------



## burroughs3000 (8. Juli 2010)

Der Gerechtigkeit halber damit sich jeder ein Bild machen kann, denn meine Einstellung über die RMA ist sicherlich persönlich geprägt:

Testbericht über Unternehmen in Deutsches Institut für Service-Qualität (DISQ) 11/2009


----------



## BambergT (8. Juli 2010)

burroughs3000 schrieb:


> Oh sorry, wenn ich mich im Ton vergriffen habe. Das wollte ich nicht. Entschuldige mich wirklich falls ich jemanden beleidigt haben sollte. Aber irgendwie, muss man doch mal Tacheles reden. Und bei den ASUS Mitarbeitern kommt es mir irgendwie so vor als würden sie sich nicht richtig trauen wirklich was zu sagen. Es ist irgendwie so, dass die Antworten nie direkt was bringen oder teilweise gar keine Antworten gegeben werden. Es ist, als wäre da eine Schleier zwischen Forum und den ASUS Mitarbeitern... Kommt das Euch nicht auch so vor?
> 
> Bezüglich des Notebooks G73JH:
> Das ist ein super Teil. Jedenfalls meines. Ich persönlich bin voll zufrieden! Ein dickes Lob an ASUS Taiwan und weltweit! Hardwaremäßig erste Sahne. Ich kann die Kritik hier im Forum nicht teilen. Hatte wohl Glück . Naja die Sache mit dem vBIOS ist schlecht gelaufen, doch ich konnte es selbst beheben, deshalb ist es für mich in Ordnung. Aber eigentlich wollte ich mit meinem Book gar nicht angeben (was haben die Leute davon die ein defektes Book haben), aber Painkiller hat mich nunmal herausgefordert. Trotzdem: all die Leute die das Problem mit den 10.x Treibern haben sollten sich mal meinen Tipp ansehen, damit sie ihr Book genauso wie ich genießen können. Das war ja ursprünglich der Sinn warum ich mich im Forum angemeldet habe.
> ...


 
Nachdem ich ASUS heute nochmals kontaktiert habe und denen erklärt habe das die 30 Tage RMA zeit abgelaufen wird - erklärt man mir dass die Prüfung des Bestandes ?? oder ein Rückkaufangebot wohl ein paar Tage auf sich warten läßt ?? 

Dei Zeit ist um ich weill mein Geld zurück -  ( Hilfe - werd ich jetzt auch noch bestohlen?? -)) 

Sollte ich bis Mitte nächster Woche nichts hören hilf halt wohl nur noch die Advocard ..............


----------



## Fried Rubberduck (8. Juli 2010)

Hi Leute,
ich weiß mittlerweile auch nicht ob ich heulen oder lachen soll!
Mein G73 hat die 30-Tage-RMA nun auch hinter sich, ich wurde übrigens von Pierre hier aus dem Forum darauf hingewiesen, und bin auch mal gespannt was jetzt kommt ... 
Aber wenn gegenüber BambergT schon von ASUS gesagt wird das ein Gerätetausch oder Geld zurück jetzt auch noch weiter auf sich warten läßt steigt mir die zornesröte ins Gesicht!

Ich hatte echt gehofft über die RMA sowohl etwas zur Fehleranalyse beizutragen als auch innerhalb von ca. zwei Wochen ein kühles G73 bei mir zu Hause zu haben.

Mal als Beispiel: Mein Samsung LCD-Fernseher hat mich etwas mehr als die Hälfte des G73 gekostet, in der ersten Woche stellte ich fest das da noch alte Firmware drauf war. Also hab ich nach zwei Versuchen die Firmware selbst auf den neuesten Stand zu bringen bei Samsung angerufen. Ihr werdet es nicht glauben, aber fünf Stunden später, so gegen 18.30 Uhr, kam ein Samsung Techniker zu mir nach Hause und hatte mein Problem innerhalb von 30 Minuten gelöst.
Da könnte ich von ASUS doch eigentlich erwarten nach 30 Tagen ein Gerät bei mir zu Hause zu haben mit dem ich zufrieden sein kann!

Trotzdem möchte ich mich bei den Mitarbeitern von ASUS bedanken die sich hier im Forum, oder per direktem Kontakt meiner/unserer Probleme annehmen!!! Mit Euch habe ich echt gute Erfahrungen gemacht! Weiter so!
Jetzt müßt Ihr Euer Engagement nur noch auf die restlichen Support-Abteilungen übertragen!
Z.B. an die Ruderer des Schlauchbootes ...


----------



## PierreSacher[ASUS] (8. Juli 2010)

Leute.... kommt bitte mal alle ein bischen runter:

1. wir versuchen euch zu helfen und entsprechend eure Fälle zu pushen so gut es geht.
2. es ist leider so das wir 30 Tage warten müssen eh wir Gerät auf Tausch oder Rückkauf umstellen dürfen(sieht der Gesetzgeber als Zumutbar an, daran halten wir uns)
3. der Vorgang ist dann ein automatischer Prozess der, im durchschnitt, ca. 2-3 Tage in anspruch nimmt bis Ihr ein Angebot per Mail bekommt.

Ich verstehe euch ja alle das Ihr endliche eine Lösung wollte aber bitte werft uns doch nicht so sachen vor wie "werde ich jetzt auch noch bestohlen" das ist doch völliger unsinn.

Jeder der ein Gerät in der RMA hat das schon länger bei uns ist kann mir gerne noch mal per PN seine RMA Nummer schicken dann werde ich jeden Fall noch mal einzeln prüfen und pushen (sofern nicht schon passiert)


----------



## burroughs3000 (8. Juli 2010)

... das Forum lauscht gespannt. 

"(sieht der Gesetzgeber als Zumutbar an, daran halten wir uns)"

Ich find's schon mal cool dass Ihr Euch ans Gesetz haltet. 
Echt! Hut ab! 

Ne, war nur Spaß. Ne is mir auch egal, ich lass das Thema jetzt, ich werde nur gemein, sehs's ja ein.
Das mit dem pushen find ich aber ebenfalls cool! Das geht wirklich?


----------



## PierreSacher[ASUS] (8. Juli 2010)

Wie gesagt der Prozess ist automatisiert aber wir können im begrenzen Umfang einfluss daraufnehmen.

Wie gesagt jeder der ein Problem mit seiner RMA hat kann sich bei mir melden.
Schickt mir einfach eure RMA Nummer und ich kümmere mich.

Mehr kann ich/wir leider nicht anbieten.


----------



## burroughs3000 (8. Juli 2010)

Cool ich lad Dich schon mal als mein Freund, in diesem Formdings hier ein!
Dann klappt's das nächste mal auch mit der RMA.


----------



## Fried Rubberduck (8. Juli 2010)

Also ich muss für die beiden ASUS-Mitarbeiter hier im Forum schon mal eine Lanze brechen!
Meine Fragen wurden soweit es Ihnen möglich war beantwortet, alles das ich über eine PN anfragte sogar umgehend. Auch eine Anfrage die ich SAMSTAGS an Pierre schickte wurde prompt beantwortet!

Also ich bin froh dass Ihr Euch hier engagiert und uns mit Rat und Tat zur Seite steht!

@burroughs3000: Auch ohne dass er auf meine Freunde-Liste steht!


----------



## PierreSacher[ASUS] (8. Juli 2010)

wie gesagt: runterkommen, hier will keiner Angebetet werden wir machen alle nur unseren Job.
Und da wir auch selber Gamer sind können wir euch nur all zu gut verstehen.

Off Topic: jemand sich schon Starcraft II bestellt? ich kann mich einfach nicht dazu durchringen.


----------



## MaTzElUxE (8. Juli 2010)

Gibt es überhaupt schon eine sinnvolle Lösung seitens Asus für das Temperaturproblem, oder wird immer noch einfach wild irgendwelche teile getauscht??

und gibt es jetzt schon nähere informationen zum g53 und zum g73jw?


----------



## PierreSacher[ASUS] (8. Juli 2010)

Aktuell Tauschen wir die Teile die unserer Meinung nach dafür verantwortlich sind: die Thermal Module der GPU und der CPU, eine Rückmeldung aus Taiwan haben wir bisher dazu noch nicht erhalten.

Auch zum G53 bzw. G73JW gibt es von unserem Vertrieb noch nichts neues.


----------



## Painkiller (8. Juli 2010)

> Off Topic: jemand sich schon Starcraft II bestellt? ich kann mich einfach nicht dazu durchringen.



Jep, hab ich... Bin einer der wenigen die noch eine Collectors Edition ergattert haben....


----------



## jochenf (8. Juli 2010)

Wieso werden derzeit dann eigentlich überhaupt RMAs wegen den Temps angenommen? Für mich sieht das derzeit irgendwie so aus:

- es ist nach wie vor nicht wirklich bekannt was das Problem verursacht und wie es zu lösen ist
- die Teile die eventuell verantwortlich sind und getauscht werden sollen sind gar nicht vorhanden
- nach 30 Tagen Rückkauf

So kann man natürlich auch still und leise die Books wieder aus dem Verkehr ziehen ohne eine offzielle Rückrufaktion zu starten, geschickt eingefädelt...


----------



## burroughs3000 (8. Juli 2010)

PierreSacher[ASUS] schrieb:


> wie gesagt: runterkommen, hier will keiner Angebetet werden wir machen alle nur unseren Job.
> Und da wir auch selber Gamer sind können wir euch nur all zu gut verstehen.
> 
> Off Topic: jemand sich schon Starcraft II bestellt? ich kann mich einfach nicht dazu durchringen.




Falsches Genre für mich. Aber, jetzt wo ich diese potente Kiste hier habe, und sie nu läuft wie ne eins, und ich runter gekommen bin, könnt  ich mir eigentlich mal als Belohnung Metro 2033 gönnen. Mensch, das hab ich mir aber auch mal verdient! Roman hab ich schon durch,  aber zum Spiel hab ich mich ebenfalls noch nicht durchringen können. Vor allem jetzt im Sommer,  wo das Wetter so schön, die Vöglein zwitschern und die Temperaturen so hoch sind.

(Mensch! Jetzt hab ich mir aber selbst auf die Hand gehauen. Hab ich doch vom Thema abgelenkt. Sowas!)


----------



## BambergT (8. Juli 2010)

PierreSacher[ASUS] schrieb:


> Leute.... kommt bitte mal alle ein bischen runter:
> 
> 1. wir versuchen euch zu helfen und entsprechend eure Fälle zu pushen so gut es geht.
> 2. es ist leider so das wir 30 Tage warten müssen eh wir Gerät auf Tausch oder Rückkauf umstellen dürfen(sieht der Gesetzgeber als Zumutbar an, daran halten wir uns)
> ...


 
wo es keine Ersatzteile gibt - da gibt es auch nichts zu pushen 
Ersatzteile kann man Einfliegen - wenn es brennt und man Kunden wirklich helfen will. 
Nueware zum tausch gibbet ja wohl auch nicht - aber hiermit könnte man Kunden auch helfen.


----------



## burroughs3000 (8. Juli 2010)

jochenf schrieb:


> So kann man natürlich auch still und leise die Books wieder aus dem Verkehr ziehen ohne eine offzielle Rückrufaktion zu starten, geschickt eingefädelt...



He Leute! Lasst doch einfach dieses Furmark Extrembrennteil solange laufen bis ein Book abfackelt und dann MÜSSEN die ASUS Chefs mal aktiv werden. Ich meine wenn Eure Bude brennt ist doch wohl der Spass vorbei...

Mein lieber Herr Gesangsverein !

Aber he:


----------



## micky72 (9. Juli 2010)

@burroughs3000

Ne, da wird ja nichts brennen, bei 110 Grad schaltet es ja ab... müsste man aber wirklich mal testen, wie oft man das machen muss, bis das Book hinüber ist...


@PierreSacher[ASUS]

Nun gut, Taiwan ist das Problem bekannt... auch die Häufigkeit der Books, die dieses Problem haben ? Was ich dann merkwürdig finde ist, wieso Taiwan dann dieses Modell immer noch anbietet und nicht stoppt, solange sie das Problem nicht analysiert haben ???


----------



## PierreSacher[ASUS] (9. Juli 2010)

noch mal für alle: es gibt kein generelles Problem dei den G73ger Geräten.

Wir haben aktuell nur knapp 10 Gerät zum Service die diesen Fehler haben und von den Händler sind auch noch keine Rückläufer DOA`s gekommen.

Also ganz so schlimm wie sich das hier inzwischen anhört ist das Problem nicht.

Rückmeldung vom HQ haben wir noch nicht.


----------



## PierreSacher[ASUS] (9. Juli 2010)

DOA --> Defective on Arrival


----------



## MaTzElUxE (9. Juli 2010)

PierreSacher[ASUS] schrieb:


> noch mal für alle: es gibt kein generelles Problem dei den G73ger Geräten.
> 
> Wir haben aktuell nur knapp 10 Gerät zum Service die diesen Fehler haben und von den Händler sind auch noch keine Rückläufer DOA`s gekommen.
> 
> ...



das möchte ich mal bezweifeln

ich hatte 3 books, alle 3 hatten temperaturprobleme.

ds sind 100%. dann hatten noch 2 von den 3 Temperaturprobleme.

Ich warte erstmal bis endlich informationen zum g53 auftauchen. Aber wenn das genauso gepfuscht wird überleg ich mir das 2 mal


----------



## burroughs3000 (9. Juli 2010)

Frag mich auch was die Händler mit den ganzen Rückläufen machen. Als Heizung können die es ja zur Zeit auch nicht gebrauchen , bei den Temperaturen.


----------



## BambergT (9. Juli 2010)

PierreSacher[ASUS] schrieb:


> Leute.... kommt bitte mal alle ein bischen runter:
> 
> 1. wir versuchen euch zu helfen und entsprechend eure Fälle zu pushen so gut es geht.
> 2. es ist leider so das wir 30 Tage warten müssen eh wir Gerät auf Tausch oder Rückkauf umstellen dürfen(sieht der Gesetzgeber als Zumutbar an, daran halten wir uns)
> ...


----------



## micky72 (9. Juli 2010)

Sarkusmus bringt uns da auch nicht weiter...

Aber es überrascht mich auch sehr, dass ihr nur 10 DOAs hattet, denn 3 hatte ich auch direkt zurückgeschickt, erst Nr. 4 habe ich behalten...


Oder zählen die, die direkt innerhalb der 2 Wochen zurückgeschickt werden, nicht ???

Habt ihr ein Lager hier in Deutschland ? Könntet ihr denn mal in euer Lager schauen und einfach mal so stichprobenweise Hitzetests machen ? Das sollte doch möglich sein, oder ?

Und dann meldet ihr an Taiwan das Ergebnis... denn wenn ihr tatsächlich hier in ganz Deutschland nur 10 DOAs nach Taiwan gemeldet habt, dann verstehe ich auch, wieso es zu keiner Reaktion kommt...


----------



## PierreSacher[ASUS] (9. Juli 2010)

@ michy72
sorry aber so läuft der Vertrieb nicht.
Die Geräte werden über Großhändler vertrieben.
Ist also nichts mit mal eben ein paar Geräte testen.

Die G73ger die wir hier haben laufen ohne Temparatur Probleme.


----------



## BambergT (9. Juli 2010)

micky72 schrieb:


> Sarkusmus bringt uns da auch nicht weiter...
> 
> Aber es überrascht mich auch sehr, dass ihr nur 10 DOAs hattet, denn 3 hatte ich auch direkt zurückgeschickt, erst Nr. 4 habe ich behalten...
> 
> ...


----------



## PierreSacher[ASUS] (9. Juli 2010)

@ BambergT tue mir mal einen Gefallen: ruf deine E-Mail ab. Du hast Post von meinen Kollegen bezüglich deines G73 und noch mal von mir da wir auch direkt in Kontakt stehen.


----------



## PierreSacher[ASUS] (9. Juli 2010)

@ BambergT
was hat du eigentlich für ein Problem mit mir?

Keine Ahnung wie dein Beruflicher Background ist aber in jeder Firma, auch bzw. gerade in einer so großen wie wir es sind, gibt es für alles Regelen und Prozesse die eingehalten werden müssen.
Ausnahmen gibt es da leider so gut wie nie.

Aber wenn es dich so interessiert: ich bin der Stellv. Teamleiter für den 2nd LVL Support in Ratingen.

Sonst noch irgendwelche Infos die du gern über mich haben möchtest?

Ich will keinen Dank. 
Nicht dafür das ich meinen Job mache aber etwas mehr verständniss dafür das es Prozesse und Vorgaben gibt an die wir uns halten müssen wäre schon toll vorallem da sich wohl keiner hier über mangelend unterstüzung oder Kontaktaufnahme durch uns/mich beschweren kann.


----------



## Malkav85 (9. Juli 2010)

*Ich möchte hier mal anmerken, dass der allgemeine Wortverlauf etwas höflicher von statten gehen könnte.

Seinen Unmut kann man gerne Kund tun, aber auf sachlicher Art und Weise. * *

Wüste Beschimpfungen oder beleidigender Sarkasmus möchten wir hier nicht sehen. Sollten sich einige nicht daran halten, können diejenigen sich gerne eine Karte und Punkte abholen.*


----------



## BambergT (9. Juli 2010)

PierreSacher[ASUS] schrieb:


> @ BambergT
> was hat du eigentlich für ein Problem mit mir?
> 
> Keine Ahnung wie dein Beruflicher Background ist aber in jeder Firma, auch bzw. gerade in einer so großen wie wir es sind, gibt es für alles Regelen und Prozesse die eingehalten werden müssen.
> ...


 

Da wo ich bis jetzt gearbeitet habe und zur Zeit arbeite war/ist  die oberste Regel und Ziel aller Prozesse  : Kundenzufriedenheit. 

E-mails habe ich gesichtet und mich für die Fortsetzung der Reperatur entschieden, da ich hoffe, da ja die Teile in Zulauf sein sollen, die Reperatur schneller geht als die Abwicklung des Rückkaufes die bis 
4 Wochen dauern kann, und wo man dann auch bitte 2 Wochen auf Überweisung warten soll bevor man reklamieren soll und ......
und dann muss man auch noch die Formulare bitte nur im Computer ausfüllen,  weil wenn Sie nicht im Computer ausgefüllt sind werden Sie nicht akzeptiert, und man muss zwei wochen auf Antwort warten ob ASUS in den Niederlanden den Rückkauf auch wirklich einleitet und genehmigt und etc .......


----------



## burroughs3000 (9. Juli 2010)

@BambergT:

 Naja bin mal gespannt. Wäre schon sehr bemerkenswert wenn diese RMA von Dir schief gehen würde. Ich meine nach all dem... Ich glaube die Herren von ASUS haben hoffentlich mittlerweile ein geschärftes Auge auf Dich und Dein Book 

GOOD LUCK !!!


----------



## BambergT (9. Juli 2010)

burroughs3000 schrieb:


> @BambergT:
> 
> Naja bin mal gespannt. Wäre schon sehr bemerkenswert wenn diese RMA von Dir schief gehen würde. Ich meine nach all dem... Ich glaube die Herren von ASUS haben hoffentlich mittlerweile ein geschärftes Auge auf Dich und Dein Book
> 
> GOOD LUCK !!!


 
Dito - aber die RMA ist schon schiefgegangen da Sie über der Zeit liegen die der Gestzgeber als zumutbar erachtet!
Warum die nicht einfach einen Gerätetausch machen ? Die Begrüdnung hierfür ist das die Geräte über Großhändler vertrieben werden . 

Vlt liegt es aber auch daran das man es nicht riskieren will das man dem Kunden wieder ein heißes G73JH auf's Auge drücken will - also eine reine Vorsichtsmaßnahme im Interesse des Kunden -


----------



## linksaussen (9. Juli 2010)

PierreSacher[ASUS] schrieb:


> noch mal für alle: es gibt kein generelles Problem dei den G73ger Geräten.


Ja, sonst hätten ja nicht manche kühle Books und andere heisse. Denke auch, dass aufgrund der Tatsache, dass das Problem nur bei manchen Books auftritt, eine Rückrufaktion wenig Sinn machen würde...



PierreSacher[ASUS] schrieb:


> Wir haben aktuell nur knapp 10 Gerät zum Service die diesen Fehler haben  und von den Händler sind auch noch keine Rückläufer DOA`s gekommen.
> Also ganz so schlimm wie sich das hier inzwischen anhört ist das Problem  nicht. Rückmeldung vom HQ haben wir noch nicht.


Wow, wenn nur 10 Geräte da sind, dann kann ich ja hoffen, dass meine RMA nicht mehr all zu lange dauern wird?!  Ich denke allerdings, dass es deutlich mehr Geräte mit zu hoher Temp gibt als bekannt. Aber viele schauen eben nicht danach und bekommen die Probleme dann evtl. später.


----------



## BambergT (9. Juli 2010)

MaTzElUxE schrieb:


> das möchte ich mal bezweifeln
> 
> ich hatte 3 books, alle 3 hatten temperaturprobleme.
> 
> ...


 
Boah -  Du und ich hatten 6 der 10 defekten G73 JH - Krass -


----------



## BambergT (9. Juli 2010)

linksaussen schrieb:


> Ja, sonst hätten ja nicht manche kühle Books und andere heisse. Denke auch, dass aufgrund der Tatsache, dass das Problem nur bei manchen Books auftritt, eine Rückrufaktion wenig Sinn machen würde...
> 
> 
> Wow, wenn nur 10 Geräte da sind, dann kann ich ja hoffen, dass meine RMA nicht mehr all zu lange dauern wird?!  Ich denke allerdings, dass es deutlich mehr Geräte mit zu hoher Temp gibt als bekannt. Aber viele schauen eben nicht danach und bekommen die Probleme dann evtl. später.


 

Da fällt mir das Lied dann wieder ein..... 10 kleine negerlein ..... wer wird wohl der letzte sein .......

Ach Linksaussen dann bist Du ja Nr. 7 .......


----------



## juced (9. Juli 2010)

@ ASUS:

taktet die grafikkarte mitlerweile runter, im idle betrieb? wie es normal sein sollte? um strom zu sparen und die Temp der GPU zu senken?


@ alle hier im Forum

gibt es bei dem kleineren modell mit i7 und 6gb arbeitsspeicher usw. auch temperatur probleme?
ich meine das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 * Asus  G73JH-TZ046V

danke!
*


----------



## Palapus (10. Juli 2010)

Ich habe auch das TZ091 und ich denke mal, dass es auch Temperaturprobleme hat. Habe im Leerlauf ~66 Grad und bei anspruchsvolleren Spielen mit voller Auflösung und hohen Details (zb Crysis) so um die ~95 Grad. Jetzt traue ich mich aber nicht wirklich das Notebook in RMA zu schicken, da man hier soviele schreckliche Dinge darüber liest  Jetzt meine eigentliche Frage, wird mein Notebook trotz diesen Temeperaturen ein paar Jährchen überleben? Weil abgesehen von den Temperaturen läuft es eigentlich sehr gut. Grüße.


----------



## Sequence (10. Juli 2010)

PierreSacher[ASUS] schrieb:


> noch mal für alle: es gibt kein generelles Problem dei den G73ger Geräten.
> 
> Wir haben aktuell nur knapp 10 Gerät zum Service die diesen Fehler haben und von den Händler sind auch noch keine Rückläufer DOA`s gekommen.
> 
> ...



Klar... also das widerspricht sich ja schon mit den ganzen Foreneinträgen in anderen Foren.
10 Geräte.


----------



## BambergT (10. Juli 2010)

Palapus schrieb:


> Ich habe auch das TZ091 und ich denke mal, dass es auch Temperaturprobleme hat. Habe im Leerlauf ~66 Grad und bei anspruchsvolleren Spielen mit voller Auflösung und hohen Details (zb Crysis) so um die ~95 Grad. Jetzt traue ich mich aber nicht wirklich das Notebook in RMA zu schicken, da man hier soviele schreckliche Dinge darüber liest  Jetzt meine eigentliche Frage, wird mein Notebook trotz diesen Temeperaturen ein paar Jährchen überleben? Weil abgesehen von den Temperaturen läuft es eigentlich sehr gut. Grüße.


 
Schade eigentlich - Du wärst dann Nummer 11 gewesen ........


----------



## Sebi93 (10. Juli 2010)

bei diesen acht defeckten können auch vllt ein teil die gleichen sein wie hir ne allso sag ich vllt ma 4-5 von den


----------



## ChaosOverlord (11. Juli 2010)

Hallo Zusammen!

Ich war länger nicht mehr online und da das G73 nur mein "Zweitnotebook" zum Auswärtszocken ist, habe ich mich länger nicht draum gekümmert und auch den Thread nicht weiter verfolgt.

Ich hätte ein paar kurze Fragen und Anmerkungen, vllt. kann mich jemand auf den aktuellen Stand bringen:

Ich habe gestern den Cataylst 10.6 installiert, der GraKa-Treiber selbst scheint ja noch der Gleiche wie bei 10.4 zu sein (sagt er mir zumindest...), allerdings läuft das CCC nicht mehr, ich bekomme immer den Fehler

"Catalyst Control Centre: Host Application funktioniert nicht mehr"

Spiele scheinen zu laufen, konnte aber noch nicht lange testen.

Gemacht habe ich nun folgendes:

1. Ich habe die BIOS Version 209 installiert --> ohne Probleme, auch die Beleuchtung geht noch.
2. vBIOS auf ein Custom Bios umgestellt: Klick mich

Das vBIOS scheint gut zu laufen, die GraKa takete z.B. im Akku-Modu auf 200/500, anstatt auf 300/1000.

Hat jemand von Euch noch das Problem mit dem CCC? Wäre super wenn mich jemand auf den aktuellen Stand bringen würde.


----------



## micky72 (12. Juli 2010)

BambergT schrieb:


> Da fällt mir das Lied dann wieder ein..... 10 kleine negerlein ..... wer wird wohl der letzte sein .......
> 
> Ach Linksaussen dann bist Du ja Nr. 7 .......




ich hatte dann Nr. 8, 9 und 10...

dann wären wir ja komplett


----------



## Fried Rubberduck (12. Juli 2010)

Kann nicht sein ... meins ist ja gerade auch wegen der Temp-Probleme in RMA ... dann wären es ja elf!?
Evtl. gibt es zur Zeit ja nur 10 offene RMA's wegen Temp-Problemen, eine RMA wird ja geschlossen wenn die Temps nach den ASUS-Spezifikationen in Ordnung sind und das NB zurück an den Kunden geht, außerdem werden sicher auch alle geschlossen die bereits getauscht oder zurück gekauft wurden.
Meins sah als es Mitte Mai bei mir ankam originalverpackt aus, und es waren auch keine Benutzer micky72 und BambergT angelegt!   

Ich warte übrigens immer noch auf mein Tausch- oder Rückkauf-Mail ...

@BambergT: Haben Sie Dir gesagt wie lange es bei Deinem NB voraussichtlich noch dauern wird?


----------



## BambergT (12. Juli 2010)

Fried Rubberduck schrieb:


> Kann nicht sein ... meins ist ja gerade auch wegen der Temp-Probleme in RMA ... dann wären es ja elf!?
> Evtl. gibt es zur Zeit ja nur 10 offene RMA's wegen Temp-Problemen, eine RMA wird ja geschlossen wenn die Temps nach den ASUS-Spezifikationen in Ordnung sind und das NB zurück an den Kunden geht, außerdem werden sicher auch alle geschlossen die bereits getauscht oder zurück gekauft wurden.
> Meins sah als es Mitte Mai bei mir ankam originalverpackt aus, und es waren auch keine Benutzer micky72 und BambergT angelegt!
> 
> ...


 
Nein - die einzige Aussage war das man keine Termin spezifizieren kann : 

Man hat ein Rückkaufangebot gemacht aber: 

Man muss iregndwelche Formulare ausfüllen - obwohl die meine Daten incl Kaufbeleg etc vorliegen haben. Dann geht das iregendwie nach Holland wo dann nach zwei Wochen - oder auch nicht irgendwer den Rückkauf genehmigen muss, damit man dann nochmal drei-bis vier Wochen auf sein Geld warten muss. Man wird dann auch noch nett darauf hingewiesen, das - falls das Geld bei einem nicht eingeht - nicht gleich reklamieren soll, sondern erst nach zwei Wochen , da eine Reklamation vorher eh nichts bringt. 

Nachdem ich dass gelesen hatte - und kurz nachgerechnet habe - kam ich zum Schluß das G73JH fertig reparieren zu lassen , da ja mal vorher in einer ASUS Ausagge erzählt wurde, dass die Teile ja im Zulauf sind....

Nun möchte ich ASUS darin unterstützen - zu Beweisen, dass wenn Sie Teile haben, sehr wohl in der Lage sind Ihren Kunden kühle und funtionieredne G73JH's zurückzusenden. 

Ich denke wir alle hier im Forum sind sehr daran interessiert, zu erfahren wie Leistungsfähig ASUS im Servicefall bei RMA Reperaturen ist.

In diesem Sinne kann ASUS hier ein hohes Maß an positiver Eigenwerbung erreichen wenn RMA's zur vollsten Kundenzufridenheit durchgeführt werden. 

ASUS hat hier - und auch in anderen Foren meine vollste Unterstützung.


----------



## sh4q (12. Juli 2010)

Habe heute auch mein G73 eingesendet, wegen der Tastaturbeleuchtung, sowie Hitzeproblemen. Das teil stürzt mir inzwischen beim World of Warcraft Login screen ab, und das bei 22°C Raumtemp.

Mal sehen was drauss wird.


----------



## Fried Rubberduck (12. Juli 2010)

BambergT schrieb:


> Nun möchte ich ASUS darin unterstützen - zu Beweisen, dass wenn Sie Teile haben, sehr wohl in der Lage sind Ihren Kunden kühle und funtionieredne G73JH's zurückzusenden.
> 
> Ich denke wir alle hier im Forum sind sehr daran interessiert, zu erfahren wie Leistungsfähig ASUS im Servicefall bei RMA Reperaturen ist.
> 
> ...


 
Hat sich die Aufregung bei Dir mittlerweile etwas gelegt?
Das klingt ja ganz anders als letzte Woche!
Ich finde es gut dass es hier wieder etwas sachlicher zu geht.

... auch wenn ich mittlerweile, wie Du sicher auch, ziemlich 'nennen wir es emotional' reagiere wenn ich auf mein G73 angesprochen werde ...

Hoffen wir einfach für uns und alle anderen Betroffenen dass die Ersatzteile schnell ankommen und dann natürlich auch noch den gewünschten Effekt erzielen! Ich bin weiter guter Dinge und möchte mich nochmal bei Pierre bedanken der mich immer wieder auf dem Laufenden hält was meine RMA angeht!


----------



## Fried Rubberduck (12. Juli 2010)

Mal eine Frage an alle die Ihr NB an ASUS geschickt haben:

Könnt Ihr Euren RMA-Status über die ASUS-Hompage abrufen?
Also bei mir geht es weder direkt über diese RMA-Status-Abfrage noch über den Link den ich mit dem Mail bekommen hab bei dem der Versandaufkleber dabei war ...
Bin ich zu doof ... liegt es am Firefox ...?

Ich gehe leider immer mal wieder Pierre auf die Nerven und frag über Ihn nach wie es aussieht. Aber dass ist ja sicher nicht im Sinne des Erfinders!


----------



## Sequence (12. Juli 2010)

Fried Rubberduck schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage an alle die Ihr NB an ASUS geschickt haben:
> 
> Könnt Ihr Euren RMA-Status über die ASUS-Hompage abrufen?
> Also bei mir geht es weder direkt über diese RMA-Status-Abfrage noch über den Link den ich mit dem Mail bekommen hab bei dem der Versandaufkleber dabei war ...
> ...



Hi,

ich hab mein Paket zB. bei DHL abgegeben und kann nicht bei ASUS nachschauen. Es geht jedoch bei Bitronic direkt, wenn du deine Postleitzahl und die Seriennummer angibst. (RMA Nummer geht nicht, da die dort intern andere Nummern vergeben).
Anscheinend geht das Tracking bei ASUS nur, wenn man den Pickup Service genommen hat.
Bei Bitronic steht allerdings nicht viel ermutigendes. Seit bald 2 Wochen les ich da nur "Warten auf E-Teil"... Prost Mahlzeit


----------



## Fried Rubberduck (12. Juli 2010)

@Sequence: 
Hat geklappt! Vielen Dank!


----------



## BambergT (13. Juli 2010)

So bin das ASUS G73JH los. 

Habe heute die Rechte aus meinem Kaufvertarg mit Media Markt geltend gemacht. Kaufvertrag gewandelt - gut ist - dauerte 10 Minuten !!!!!!!!

Heute rief mich doch  so ein Mensch von ASUS an um mir zu berichten was es neues zu meiner RMA gibt:  ---- N I C H T S --- 
Er wisse nicht wann die Ersatzteile kommen und er könne auch in Taiwan nicht fragen da die sich wohl immer so bedeckt halten ....
Hallo - Second  Level Service und zuständig die Reperaturzentren zu unterstützen. Geht's noch 
Ich hab mich dann dann auch sehr über diesen Anruf amüsiert denoch frage ich mich was das denn nun soll? 
Das passt aber zum Gesammtbild das die Mitarbeiter , nett aber wirkunglsos sind und hier im Forum aber noch nicht ein einziges problem lösen konnten.


*gelöscht*
MalkavianChild: Spam


----------



## Eddison (13. Juli 2010)

HAllo Leute, 

ich hab nun auch schon mein 2tes zurück geschickt, bin dann wohl annähernd Nr 15.. Aber lassen wir das... Möchte euch mal mein Problem mit dem G73JH-TZ091v schildern.. Weiß nicht ob ihr das auch unter GSOD versteht..

Hab mir nach dem Kauf die 10.6 er Version der CCC drauf gemacht, da ich im Leistungsindex 6.0 bei Grafik hatte.. Irgendwann darauf installierte ich BF Bad Company 2.. Als ich dann die Auflößung auf die 1900er und die Detailstufe hoch gewählt habe und anschließend meine Onlineaccdaten eingegeben wollte, wurde die linke hälfte des Bildschirms deckend weiß mit schwarzen Streifen  drin und die rechte hälfte mit einem weißen Schleier überzogen, durch den ich noch leicht den Hintergrund erkennen konnte. Dieser Zustand war dann endgültig (auch im Bootscreen) und ich ließe es austauschen..

Beim 2ten, ausgetauschten, also neuen, Gerät waren die ATI-Treiber schon drauf (welche Version weiß ich nicht genau, aber alles lief gut).. Und als ich nochmals BF BC2 installierte bekam ich genau das selbe Problem, nach den selben Schritten.. nun ist es in der Reparatur....

Hatte schon jemand das Problem? Oder kann mir jemand sagen, was dazu geführt haben könnte?? Immerhin möcht ich das Spiel weiterhin mit meinem Gamer Laptop spielen und nicht angst haben müssen, dass es mir wieder abschmiert... Und bei anderen läuft das Spiel ja...

Speziell @Pierre oder andere Mitarbeiter
Ich musste das 2te Gerät nun zur Reparatur einschicken lassen (übern Händler), da sie mir sonst das Geld zurückgegeben hätten. Das Gerät will ich ja prinzipiell schon behalten.. Jetzt habt "Ihr" aber nur die Info vom Händler wie sich das Problem auswirkt.. Dabei hab ich von ASUS nach ausführlicher telefonischer Beschreibung des Problems ne Bearbeitungsnummer bekommen, die dem Reparierenden evtl. weiterhelfen könnte.. Ist das so, und könnte man das Gerät identifizieren, wenn ich die Nummer an euch weiterleite?? Oder wird da eh nichts getestet und die schicken mir das Gerät mit ausgetauschten Komponenten einfach wieder zurück?? 

LG
Eddison

Ps.: Hab zusätzlich von EA ein paar Tipps bekommen, wie ich es nochmal probieren kann, nachdem ich es neu installiere.. Z.B. in der Settings.ini dx-version 9 eintragen und AA deaktivieren... Aber ich will ja nicht mit anderen Spielen das gleiche Problem bekommen und die Dinge nach der Reparatur immer kompliziert einstellen müssen, damits funktioniert..


----------



## BambergT (13. Juli 2010)

*gelöscht*
MalkavianChild: Spam 
[/QUOTE]
Wie Ihr sehen könnt fummelt der  Moderator an meinen Posts in einem öffentlichen Forum und sendet dann auch noch Verwarnungen durch die Gegend. 

Ich dachte wir sind solche Leute seit 1945 bzw 1989 los - und man darf in Deutschland frei seine Meinung sagen. 

Scheinbar darf man das auch überall nur nicht in diesem Forum .


----------



## Andi1 (14. Juli 2010)

BambergT schrieb:


> Wie Ihr sehen könnt fummelt der Moderator an meinen Posts in einem öffentlichen Forum und sendet dann auch noch Verwarnungen durch die Gegend.
> 
> Ich dachte wir sind solche Leute seit 1945 bzw 1989 los - und man darf in Deutschland frei seine Meinung sagen.
> 
> Scheinbar darf man das auch überall nur nicht in diesem Forum .


 

Du darfst nach Artikel 5 des Grundgesetzes öffentlich deine Meinung sagen mit den in Artikel 5.2 genannten Einschränkungen. 
Nur ist dieses Forum, wie auch alle anderen, eben kein öffentlicher, sondern privater Raum. Und zwar in diesem Fall der COMPUTEC MEDIA AG.
Soweit ich weiß, liegt deshalb auch das Hausrecht bei der obigen Firma und sie kann bestimmen, was gesagt werden darf und was nicht. Ist wie bei dir zu hause, wenn ein Gast etwas sagt oder tut, was dich stört kannst du ihn rauswerfen.


----------



## burroughs3000 (14. Juli 2010)

BambergT schrieb:


> *gelöscht*
> MalkavianChild: Spam
> 
> Wie Ihr sehen könnt fummelt der  Moderator an meinen Posts in einem öffentlichen Forum und sendet dann auch noch Verwarnungen durch die Gegend.
> ...



Ach!! Bei Dir auch ?! Bei mir hat er was von wegen "Spam" gelöscht, weil ich (beiläufig) erwähnte dass es schön ist im Allgäu Urlaub zu machen (Kein Scherz!). Aber, ich glaube der Grund war eher ein anderer und hatte irgendwas mit unserem Taschenbackofen zu tun. Aber das lass ich jetzt besser mal  ...


----------



## ronnykili (14. Juli 2010)

Mal ein paar nette Fragen an den netten Asus - Support: 

1) Ich hatte mittlerweile 2 G73JH-91V auf meinem Schreibtisch. Das erste hatte unter Furmark 98°C GPU, das zweite 101°C GPU. Ihr schreibt hier 98°C seien OK, mir war das ein wenig zu warm (meine 5770 Desktop kommt auf 80°C), so dass ich Euren telefonischen Support angerufen habe. Hier bekam ich die klare Aussage max. 90°C unter Furmark seien normal und akzeptabel. Irgendwo im Thread schreibt Ihr selbst 98°C sind auch OK. Was soll ich denn nun glauben? Ich möchte nämlich ungern ein NB für 1700,-€ nach 2 Jahren dem E-Müll schenken (und genau das musste ich mit meiner 8800 Ultra 3-4 Monate nach den magischen 2 Jahren tun, obwohl ich den Rechner zum säubern 1-mal jährlich zum Händler brachte und diese Graka kam auch richtig Geld).

2) Im Thread wird weiterhin ein privates VBIOS erwähnt was wohl die Graka runtertaket im Idle und sicherlich auch ein Under-Voltaging macht um Temps zu senken. Wann ist hier mit einer Asus-Lösung zu rechnen? Ich bin nämlich am überlegen mir ein drittes 91v zu bestellen, denn aller Voraussicht wird das G73-JW mit der Nvidia Lösung noch heißer, oder habt Ihr hier schon andere Erfahrungen sammeln können und gibt es schon einen Termin? Denn ich muss recht zügig meinen Desktop aufgeben und das Zimmer für meinen Nachwuchs räumen.


----------



## PierreSacher[ASUS] (14. Juli 2010)

1. die Karte ist bis 100 °C freigegeben. Erst darüber wird es kritisch

2. wie ich heute erfahren habe ist ein Bios Update (V210) in Vorbereitung allerdings liegt mir das Release Notes dazu nicht vor so das ich noch nicht weiss was genau in dem Bios geändert wird.

Sobald es da ist werde ich es hier Posten!


----------



## McZonk (14. Juli 2010)

BambergT schrieb:


> Wie Ihr sehen könnt fummelt der  Moderator an meinen Posts in einem öffentlichen Forum und sendet dann auch noch Verwarnungen durch die Gegend.
> 
> Ich dachte wir sind solche Leute seit 1945 bzw 1989 los - und man darf in Deutschland frei seine Meinung sagen.
> 
> Scheinbar darf man das auch überall nur nicht in diesem Forum .


Du hast bei deiner Registrierung unsere Forenregeln akzeptiert, aber scheins nicht gelesen. Wie du dem Posting von Andi1 entnehmen kannst, hat Computec hier Hausrecht und wir vertreten dieses und kümmern uns um einen ordentlichen Umgang hier im Forum... zurück zu den Regeln, die du vermutlich überlesen hast:



> *1. Umgang*
> 
> keine Beleidigungen
> keine  extremistischen und/oder in D gesetzeswidrigen Inhalte
> ...


Daher besteht hier kein Grund zu meckern, nur weil der Moderator den Regeln nachgeht. Ach und Vergleiche mit diversen Regimes sind sicherlich auch vollkommen fehl am Platz, jedenfalls machst du dir damit keine Freunde. 
*
-> Ich bitte jetzt auch wieder aufs Topic zu kommen. Weitere (konstruktive!!) Kritik kann im Feedbackbereich abgegeben werden, oder ihr schreibt mir oder einem Kollegen eine PN.

Weitere Offtopic-Posts werden wir stillschweigend löschen, das nur als Vorankündigung, da es hier um ein ganz anderes Thema geht.*


----------



## ronnykili (14. Juli 2010)

und was für eine MTBF hat die Karte dann bei 100°C???


----------



## noregret (14. Juli 2010)

Hallo, bin hier neu und möchte mich auch etwas beteiligen 

Ich bekomme morgen Nachmittag (Do 15.7.) mein neues G73 TZ014V. Nachdem ich fast alle Beiträge im thread hier gelesen habe bin ich sehr gespannt wie die Temperaturen sein werden....

Wie sehe ich am besten die GPU-Temperatur beim Spielen?

Meinen letzten gamer-pc hatte ich als die 3dfx-karten von vodoo das neuste und beste waren. Spielte seit dem Spiele auf xbox I und 360. Habe keine Erfahrung mit mit aktuellen 3d-Grafikkarten. Pc benutzte ich natürlich privat und beruflich sonst schon viel.

Ich werde berichten...


----------



## ronnykili (15. Juli 2010)

benutze gpu-z zum loggen der Temperatur. Die Messwerte kann man auch in eine Datei auslagern. Das Tool gibt es zum kostenlosen Download einfach mal eine Suchmaschine benutzen. Wenn du einen Lasttest machen willst (wäre denk ich sinnvoll) dann kannst du furmark benutzen. da musst du den extrem burning mode verwenden und nicht vergessen von furmark die Temps anzeigen zu lassen. Persönlich mache ich den Taskmanager immer im Hintergrund auf um das Programm zur Not so zu beenden falls es vielleicht hängt und die Temps höher als 105°C gehen. Deine Endtemperatur sollte schon ca. 3 Minuten stabil sein bevor du das Tool schließt (höchstens du musst es töten). Der Rechner schaltet glaub bei 110°C ab, das würde ich aber nicht machen. Max. 105°C und furmark schließen und Rechner dann definitiv an lassen, so können die Lüfter die warme Luft abtransportieren, ansonsten erzeugst du einen unnötigen Hitzestau.  

Ich habe übrigens bei meinem 2ten G73 als erstes den Lasttest gemacht bevor ich was anderes installiert habe. Eh alles so lief wie ich es wollte, saß ich nämlich 1,5 Tage am ersten G73 und das wollte ich mir nicht nochmal sinnloserweise antun.

Ich hoffe konnte dir damit etwas helfen.


----------



## burroughs3000 (15. Juli 2010)

ronnykili schrieb:


> und was für eine MTBF hat die Karte dann bei 100°C???




Was ist denn MTBF ?


----------



## Painkiller (15. Juli 2010)

Bitte sehr...

Mean Time Between Failures ? Wikipedia


----------



## BambergT (15. Juli 2010)

noregret schrieb:


> Hallo, bin hier neu und möchte mich auch etwas beteiligen
> 
> Ich bekomme morgen Nachmittag (Do 15.7.) mein neues G73 TZ014V. Nachdem ich fast alle Beiträge im thread hier gelesen habe bin ich sehr gespannt wie die Temperaturen sein werden....
> 
> ...


 

Hallo - HwInfo32 ( download von Chip - google einfach HWinfo32 -donwload)ist eine tolles Programm . Downaden  installieren und wohlfühlen ( kann aber sein dass du es zwei mal starten musst bis das Monitoring auf'm G73 funzt) . Programm starten - dann  klick auf Run dann im Menu monitoring akivieren und schon trackt das Porgramm alle Temps von CPU bis GPU und Mem I/O.) ( Kann ohne Probs im Hintergrund mitlaufen )

Dann einfach mal ne zeitlan beobachten - geht der IDLE Betrieb bereits über 60°C bei der GPU - nimms Book pack es weider ein und sende es zurück und lass Dir Dein Geld wieder geben .....

Ich hatte drei G73JH und bei allen lag die Idle Temps über 60 folglich bei Spielen von aktuellen Titeln wie Metro 2033 / Crysis / und auch Dragon Age gingen die Temps bis max 105°C. 

Zwar verträgt die Grafikkarte max Temps um 105 aber da auch die Mem I/O Temp auf 105 °C ansteigt und DDR5 Ram nur bis Max 100 spezifiziert ist wird es auf kurz oder lang zu Problemen kommen. 

Das zweite ist sofort den neusten Catalýst treiber von ATI installieren - laufen dann Spiele ohne problem is gut - gibt es Abstürze oder Merkwürdige Streifen - pack das Ding ein und schick es zurück ......

Ach ja - nicht zu vergessen, da viele In verschiedenen Foren immer wieder über Pixelfehler im Display berichtet haben solltest Du Dir eine Pixeltest Software laden und das Dispülay nach Pixelfehlern absuchen. Solltest Du fündig werden - naja dann einpacken und zurück damit 

Hoffe ich konnte helfen - Viele nette Grüße

BambergT
----------
@Alienware M17X - 4GB DDR3 - ATI5870 - 76 °C max Temp so far


----------



## BambergT (15. Juli 2010)

burroughs3000 schrieb:


> Was ist denn MTBF ?


 
Im Zusmmenhang mit dem G73JH  konnte ich in einem Forum als Antwort

Mann testet bis Fehler      ausfindig machen. 

Weiß aber auch net so genau ob das so stimmt

Hoffe ich konnte helfen .


----------



## ronnykili (15. Juli 2010)

Die erste Antwort zu MTBF sagt doch schon was es bedeutet. Die von mir eingeforderte Zahl wird in Stunden, Tagen oder Jahren angegeben. Die Einheit ist entsprechend anzugeben. Die MTBF sagt somit aus wieviele Betriebsstunden (bei definierten Eigenschaften, z.B. GPU Temp. 100°C) das Produkt im Mittel bei den nach Gebrauchsanweisung (GA) spezifizierten Umgebungsbedingungen (z.B. Raumtemp.) fehlerfrei seine Dienste leistet. Da die die Raumtemp. in der GA im Normalfall einen Range hat (Bsp. 10-40°C) muss für die MTBF einer GPU immer die GPU Temp. und Raumtemp. angegeben werden. Es gibt sicherlich auch Formeln um dieses dann auf die gewünschten Bedingungen umzurechnen.

So ich hoffe die Exkursion ins Qualitätswesen damit abschließen zu können.


----------



## noregret (15. Juli 2010)

Juhu, ich schreibe nun auf dem neuen G73 

Installiere grade HWinfo32.
Was mir dadurch auch aufgefallen ist:

Habe das TZ014V, auf dem Karton steht: 
RAM: DDR3 1066 2G*4

Ich weiß das im 14er der 1066MHZ RAm verbaut sein KANN.
Hwinfo zeigt mir beim ram das an:

Module Part Number: ASU1333D3S9DR8/2G
und
Memory Speed: 666.7 MHZ (pc3-10060) 

Kann ich davon ausgehen das ich 1333MHZ Speicher habe?

Jetzt werde ich mal temp-tests machen.


----------



## burroughs3000 (15. Juli 2010)

Warte gespannt !


----------



## noregret (15. Juli 2010)

Der Rechner macht jetzt nichts ausser daten von einer externen platte zu kopieren. Gilt das als idle?

Welche Temp. ist entscheident?
Der Wert bei termal Diode oder TS01?

Termal Diode: Durchgehend 65 Grad.
TS01: Durchgehend 58 Grad.

Nun installiere ich mal furmark.

@BambergT
Kein defekter Pixel zu finden!


----------



## noregret (15. Juli 2010)

Juhuuu!

Max. 96 Grad nach 10 Minuten furmark extreme mode,

bei 95 Grad geht der Lüfter voll an und es hält sich meistens auf 94- 95 Grad, einmal kurz 96 Grad. Es ist nicht heißer als 96 Grad zu bekommen und sitzte hier schon im Hochsommer im warmen Dachgeschoss.

Bin so natürlich top zufrieden.

Die Werte waren "termal diode".


----------



## BambergT (15. Juli 2010)

noregret schrieb:


> Der Rechner macht jetzt nichts ausser daten von einer externen platte zu kopieren. Gilt das als idle?
> 
> Welche Temp. ist entscheident?
> Der Wert bei termal Diode oder TS01?
> ...


 
GPU Thermal Diode, GPU Disp I/O und GPU Mem I/O sollten möglichst
unter 90 ° C bleiben bei Max - und unter 60°C bei IDLE.  ( eigentlich ) 

Wenn die GPU Thermal Diode beim normalen Schreiben schon 65°C hat ...naja, 

Bedenklich sind die 100°C bei  MEM I/O da bei DDR5 da zappe ist - und man generell schon sagt das Temps oberhalb 80 auf Dauer net gut sind. 
( 80°C bei ner Desktop Karte würde man als Toaster bezeichnen - nur mal so am Rande erwähnt ....) 

Poste mal den Furmark - würde mich mal interessieren wie ein tz014 abschneidet , nachedm zwei tz-091 und ein tz-038 bei mir Toaster waren ....

Gruß
BambergT
-----------
@Alieneware M17X - 4 GB DDR3 - ATI5870 - max Temp 76°C


----------



## BambergT (15. Juli 2010)

noregret schrieb:


> Juhuuu!
> 
> Max. 96 Grad nach 10 Minuten furmark extreme mode,
> 
> ...


 
Noregret - der Name ist Programm bei Dir - herzlichen Glückwunsch -

Wenn bei Dir jetzt noch der 10.6 Mobile Cat läuft dann bist Du da angekommen - wo viele hier im Forum auch gerne gewesen wären ..... 
Poste doch von Zt zu Zeit mal Temps bei Spielen ...

Schade das es vielen anderen nicht so positiv wie Dir ergangen ist. 
Und nochmals Schade dass den Jungs nicht unkompliziert geholfen werden konnte ....

Gruß
BambergT
-----------------
@Alienware M17X - 4GB DDR3 - ATI 5870 - max Temp 76°C


----------



## noregret (15. Juli 2010)

schon passiert!
Habe furmark nochmal länger im CPU twin-turbo mode laufen lassen.
Auslastung der GPU ist ca. 99% durchgehend.

Also über 96 Grad unmöglich bei mir


----------



## noregret (15. Juli 2010)

Cat 10.6 ?
Neuer Grafiktreiber? 
Werde ich testen.....


----------



## jochenf (16. Juli 2010)

Nach 6 Pleiten mit dem 91V (Pixelfehler, >100°C) konnte ich es nun doch nicht lassen und habe mir mal ein 14V geholt. Das Display ist KW24 hergestellt, also fast frisch vom Band gefallen (eventuell schon Produktionsänderungen eingeflossen?).

Pixelfehler = 0, Furmark = 93°C (bei derzeit höherer Umgebungstemp)

Jetzt noch ein neues offizielles VBIOS damit das nicht mit 60°C vor sich hin idlet und das Ding darf diesmal bleiben!

Bei 6 Stück mit Probs glaube ich da nicht mehr an Zufälle. Kann es sein, dass das 91V B-Ware ist und das 14V A-Ware? Ansonsten sehe ich keinen Unterschied in der Hardware und die Geschichte mit Version für Großhandel/Onlinehandel ergibt für mich keinen wirklichen Sinn...


----------



## noregret (16. Juli 2010)

Einen Unterschied gibt es:
Bei meinem 14er ist der Ram auf der Verpackung mit 1066 MHZ angegeben,
glücklicherweise habe ich trotzdem 1333MHZ Speicher, aber auf den hast du kein Anspruch beim 14er.
Angeblich soll das 91er auch bloothooth 2.1 anstatt 2.0 haben, habe aber gelesen das es nur auf dem Papier stimmt.


----------



## Eddison (16. Juli 2010)

Hat eigentlich noch jemand meine Fragen von Seite 51 im Kopf?? 

Würd mich doch freuen, wenn man mir diesbezüglich weiterhelfen könnt..

Asus meint übrigens ich solle Versuchen eo Biosupdate zu machen und es dann nochmal probieren... Aber ich frag mich, was es mit der Grafik zu zu haben soll.. Und ein etwas zielgerichteter Lösungsvorschlag wär mir schonn lieber, damit ich es  nicht gleich wieder zurückschicken muss... Das hörte sich nämlich so an: Probiers einfach mal und sag uns wies gelaufen ist.. 

Und nochmals die Frage, werden die Problemnotebooks eigentlich unter der Vorraussetzung der Fehlerbeschreibung getestet??

Gruß Ed


----------



## ronnykili (16. Juli 2010)

Hallo G73-Fan´s

ich habe noch ein englisches Forum gefunden in denen 3 neue VBIOS-Versionen im Umlauf sind... vielleicht hilft es ja denen weiter die noch ein G73 haben GSOD fix for G73 Owners - vBIOS update Guide - Page 25


----------



## BambergT (16. Juli 2010)

jochenf schrieb:


> Nach 6 Pleiten mit dem 91V (Pixelfehler, >100°C) konnte ich es nun doch nicht lassen und habe mir mal ein 14V geholt. Das Display ist KW24 hergestellt, also fast frisch vom Band gefallen (eventuell schon Produktionsänderungen eingeflossen?).
> 
> Pixelfehler = 0, Furmark = 93°C (bei derzeit höherer Umgebungstemp)
> 
> ...


 

Im Notebook journal Forum hat sich einer ein neues beim media Markt geholt ( 91V ) und kommt auf max 81 °C beim Furmark - da liegts Du dann 
auch schon 12 °C drüber ? 
Haste schon gecheckt on Cat 10.6 geht um GSOD'S auszuschliessen ? 

BambergT
----------------
@Alienware M17x - 4 GB DDR 3 - ATI5870 max. Temp 76°C


----------



## BambergT (16. Juli 2010)

Eddison schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich noch jemand meine Fragen von Seite 51 im Kopf??
> 
> Würd mich doch freuen, wenn man mir diesbezüglich weiterhelfen könnt..
> 
> ...


 
Ed, 

welchen BIOS hast Du denn - der 209 lösst in der Tat bei einigen Probleme- aber geh unbedingt vorm flashen auf die ASUS Page um die neueste winflash Version zu ziehen - oder aber Flash über die Option im Bios. 
- Ansosnten droht ein Problem mit einer nicht funktionierenden Tastaturbeleuchtung - 

Auf Nachfrage bei ASUS habe ich als Antwort bekommen das die Techniker in der RMA weder Treiberkompatibilität noch sonst irgendwelche Software testen. Die haben ein Testporgramm um zu sehen ob die Hardware i.O. ist und der Rest bleibt dann Dein vergnügen ......

BambergT
----------------------
@Alienware M17x - 4GB DDR3 - Ati HD5870 max Temp 76°C


----------



## BambergT (16. Juli 2010)

ronnykili schrieb:


> Hallo G73-Fan´s
> 
> ich habe noch ein englisches Forum gefunden in denen 3 neue VBIOS-Versionen im Umlauf sind... vielleicht hilft es ja denen weiter die noch ein G73 haben GSOD fix for G73 Owners - vBIOS update Guide - Page 25


 
Da ist bei einigen schon was schief gegangen - beim flaschen - und da der VBios geht auch kein "Blind" zurückflashen mehr wenn was schief geht....
Dann hilft nur RMA ......und ob das den Ehrgeiz rechtfertigt ....
Flashen geht dann mit ATIflash und da haben doch schon einige danebengehauen .....

ASUS wäre dran da mal zu helfen und ähnlich gute Vbios zur Verfügung zu stellen wie andere Hersteller das für die ATI HD5870 können, die dann deutlich kühler laufen, im Idle, und 2 D Modus,  bei denen dann Powerplay im Catalyst Control Center funktioniert etc. 
Vllt bringt es das 210 ja 

BambergT 
-----------------
@Alienware - 4GBDDR3 - ATI HD5870 - max Temp 76°C 
vBios unterstützt Powerplay und no Probs mit Cat 10.6 !!!


----------



## Bananenjunge (18. Juli 2010)

also hallo zusammen, gestern mein kleines G73 bekommen mit i5, 640GB festplatte und nem blue-ray LW... Erstmal bios update auf das 209 durchgeführt --> ohne Probleme! CCC 10.6 drauf gemacht --> ohne Problme! 3d Mark Vantage laufen lassen und mit HW-Monitor überwacht max. Temperatur nach beiden GPU tests, also ca. 4 minuten volle Belastung bin ich bei 87° GPU temp. im idle zustand bekomme ich so ca. 65° GPU temp.

Sind diese Temperaturen OK? Den stresstest kann ich nicht laufen lassen, da die Auflösung nicht unterstützt wird..  Also habe ich nur die beiden GPU test zur verfügung.. Schade das das Display kein full HD hat, dann wäre das auch kein Problem 

Also ich bin der Meinung sie wären ok, weil stärker wird die Grafikkarte doch eh nicht ausgenutzt oder? Habe ich damit ein "kühles" G73 bekommen? 

Achja ganz am anfang hatte ich schon Angst nachdem ich unten das datum von der Herstellung gelesen hab, ist nämlich 05.2010... kann das sein das ich einen Rückläufer habe? Hab es beim Otto gekauft da ich da nen 15% gutschein hatte, hab dann mit 36 Monaten Garantie 1350€ gezahlt 

nen netten gruß an alle

Bananenjunge


----------



## Sequence (18. Juli 2010)

Also so wie ich das verfolgt habe, bestehen die Temp Probleme nur bei den großen G73.


----------



## juced (18. Juli 2010)

naja, ich finde die 65°C bei der GPU im idle zustand beim großen und auch beim kleinen G73 viel zu hoch!!!!!

Im G73 ist die ATI 5870 verbaut!
In nem Acer Multimedia Notebook die ATI 5850!
das Acer Notebook mit der 5850 hat im idle um die 48°-50°C
Das ist schon mal ein gewaltiger unterschied!
die 5850 ist zwar mit gddr3 die 5870 mit gddr5 aber ob das mehr als 10°C unterschied ausmacht?? glaub ich nicht!

Grund dafür ist wahrscheinlich auch, dass die 5850 im Acer selbst runtertaktet, was die 5870 soweit ich weiß noch nicht automatisch macht!


----------



## jochenf (19. Juli 2010)

Wenn ich meine auf 300/1000 runtertakte habe ich so 55°C. Sobald dann mal ein ordentliches VBIOS von Asus da ist sollten <50°C im Idle auch kein Problem sein denke ich, denn mit den inoffiziellen VBIOS hatte ich mal was von 45°C und lüfterlos gelesen.

Einfach mal noch etwas abwarten würde ich sagen...


----------



## Eddison (19. Juli 2010)

BambergT schrieb:


> Ed,
> 
> welchen BIOS hast Du denn - der 209 lösst in der Tat bei einigen Probleme- aber geh unbedingt vorm flashen auf die ASUS Page um die neueste winflash Version zu ziehen - oder aber Flash über die Option im Bios.
> - Ansosnten droht ein Problem mit einer nicht funktionierenden Tastaturbeleuchtung -
> ...


hey bamberg,

Also ich hab das Bios-update noch gar nicht gemacht, weil ich noch auf ein sicheres Updaten wartete. (Mich hat es auch nicht gestört, dass der Lappy beim Netzstecker ziehen runter taktet, da ich unterwegs auch keine Grafiklastigen spiele spielen will..) Also hat ich noch das 206er drauf...

Das ASUS nicht herrausfinden will, an was es lag, und einem "und sich" damit nicht helfen will, finde ich echt schwachsinnig von den Erfindern dieses Systems und unter aller Sau... Für was haben sie es "Gamer"-Laptop genannt, wenn das oberste Ziel nicht ist, die seit dem vorhandenen Spiele damit spielen zu können?!... Man muss doch bestrebt sein, zu wissen, warum die Hardware ständig abgeschossen wird... Besteht denn dann keine Chance ne kompentente Antwort darauf zu bekommen, wie man es das nächste mal besser machen kann, damit das Problem nicht mehr vor kommt? (und bitte nicht "Andere Spiele spielen" oder so )

Hat denn schon mal jemand von euch BF Bad Company 2 auf dem Laptop gezockt? Wenn ja unter welchen Einstellungen auf welchem Gerät (da sich ja auch die Auflösungen unterscheiden).

Gruß Ed


----------



## noregret (20. Juli 2010)

Neue Messungen gemacht: G73 14

Zocke grade Crysis durch, spiele auf fhd, andere Einstellungen alle auf high, AA x4.

Studenlang Crysis mit original Asus GPU driver: max. 90 Grad.

Habe dann den neusten ati cat. installiert.
Das Spiel kommt mir nun schneller und flüssiger vor und läuft auch stundenlang wunderbar. 
Temperatur wieder maximal 90 Grad

Idle ist nun um ca. 4 Grad auf durchgehend 61 Grad gesunken.

In Sachen Bios warte ich auch auf etwas offizielles von Asus.


----------



## Bananenjunge (20. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen, habe mir nun mal Metro 2033 draufgeschmissen und musste erstmal richtig positiv überrascht werden, es läuft mit dem i5 auf very High in 1600x900 ohne ruckler oder sonstiges 

Allerdings ziehen die Zwischensequenzen ganz schön an der Graka und nach ca. 1 Stunde spielen bin ich auf eine max. Temperatur von der GPU auf 99°C gekommen! 
Nach ein paar minuten im idle penndelt es sich wieder ein bei so ca. 64° - 66°....

Das finde ich jetzt schon recht extrem muss ich sagen! Allerdings für mich kein Grund zur RMA, da anscheinend lt. diversen Foren die keine Ersatzteile momentan haben! Nun ein dicke bitte an Asus beeilt euch doch bitte mit nem neuen vBios, die graka reicht doch mit 0,95V statt den 1,15 dann bekommt man schon ganz andere Temperaturen zusammen 

Bin echt begeistert von dem laptop und als langjähriger ASUS mainborad, graka usw. kunde wurde ich bis jetzt nicht enttäuscht! Bitte lasst das auch weiter so und bringt bald das neue Bios auf die Beine!

P.S.: Zimmertemperatur lag allerdings beim spielen von Metro bei so ca. 27°C, also schon recht warm bzw. erhoffe mir in den kühleren Monaten im Jahr noch ne besserung von den Temperaturen und eben das neue bios 

edit: Dafür bleiben die Temperaturen vom Prozessor bei 60 und 61 Grad sehr kühl 

Nachtrag: So heute nochmal Metro gezockt, nach ner halben Stunde ist mir das Spiel abgestürzt! max. Temperatur lag wieder bei 99° bei 100% GPU Auslastung ^^
Naja ok, ausgeschalten, neu gestartet --> 1 minute gespielt dann kam der schwarze Bildschirm mit den weißen Streifen senkrecht (GOSD)  möchte nicht unbedingt irgend ein Bios flashen, hätte schon gern nur ASUS Bios aber bei dem zustand muss ich mir echt überlegen ob ich mir nicht so ein custom teil hole  bitte bitte schnell nachbessern!!!


----------



## Sebi93 (21. Juli 2010)

wenn du deinen nachtrag so dem suport ma schreiben würdest sagen sie dir gleich du solst ma bitte wenn das NB aus is vom netz is un akku drausen is ca.20 sec lang die power taste drücken und dann starten wenns dann keine besserung gibt undes wider auf taucht zur RMA und dort wird dann dein Mainboar ung Graka getauscht war bei mir har genau das gleiche ^^ allso schicks lieber glei ein xD muss aber sagen das ich nach der RMA auf eine max temp von 90°C komme beim Crysis zocken auf hoher auflösung beim tz-091v und wenns ma höher geht in den Film stellen dann dreht der lüfter von seine 30% auch ma auf 100% und das so für ca.10-20 sec und dann is sie wider bei 80-85°C und dann das gleiche wider von vorn da versteh ich nicht ganz den sin dahinter der üfter ist so leistungs stark warum geht er aber erst ab 95° zumindest bei mir richtig los??


----------



## AKu (22. Juli 2010)

Diese Frage habe ich schon vor viieeelllllen Seiten dieses Threads gestellt, ist nämlich bei mir exakt das gleiche..


----------



## bugme (22. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe heute mein Notebook gestartet und so sieht das aus:

Imageshack - 78542258.jpg

Das ist selbst schon beim starten so, wenn das Asus Logo kommt. Die linke Seite ist weiß , mit grauen waagerechten streifen die sich von oben nach unten bewegen. Die Rechte sieht aus wie auf dem bild, unlesbar etc.

Quasi RMA-Fall? 

Furmark FULL-HD Stabilitätstest, 8xMSAA + postfx war es schon nach kurzer zeit auf 96-97°. Die temperatur blieb auch dann da.

Soll ich die "hohen" Temperaturen mit angeben bei der RMA neben dem Display?

Mfg


----------



## PierreSacher[ASUS] (23. Juli 2010)

Guten Morgen,
das hat eher nichts mit Temperatureproblemen zutun ich glaub hier hat die Grafikkarte oder das LCD einen Weg.

Bitte nicht Steinigen aber da hilft leider nur: Relay !


----------



## PierreSacher[ASUS] (23. Juli 2010)

Nachtrag: ja bitte die hohen Temps. ebenfalls erwähnen.


----------



## burroughs3000 (23. Juli 2010)

PierreSacher[ASUS] schrieb:


> Nachtrag: ja bitte die hohen Temps. ebenfalls erwähnen.




Also wenn 96 -97°C bei Furmark hohe Temperaturen für das G73JH sein sollen, dann mach ich mir aber auch langsam um mein G73JH Sorgen


----------



## bugme (23. Juli 2010)

PierreSacher[ASUS] schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> das hat eher nichts mit Temperatureproblemen zutun ich glaub hier hat die Grafikkarte oder das LCD einen Weg.
> 
> Bitte nicht Steinigen aber da hilft leider nur: Relay !



Velen Dank für die Antwort. mach das zum ersten Mal mit der RMA^^. Hoffe das klappt alles.

Es hat sich noch etwas verändert. Ich hab das System in den Auslieferungszustand wiederhergestellt. Jetzt bleibt der Monitor komplett schwarz, obwohl das NB läuft.

Ich gebe alles in der Fehlerbeschreibung an.

Schade wird erst Montag abgeholt  Zumindest konnte ich keinen anderen Termin wählen.

Weis jemand wie lange das so dauert? Habe gehört das viele über einen Monat in RMA waren und dann das Geld bekommen haben? Weil ich brauch das Ding in nem Monat spätestens wieder :'(


----------



## Bananenjunge (23. Juli 2010)

Also hab jetzt mal den netzstecker weg, akku raus und 20 sec. lang auf den Powerknopf gedrückt ^^ und siehe da ca. 2 stunden metro ohne GSOD  mal schauen ob es so bleibt 

Temperaturen hab ich max. 99 Grad, dann dreht der lüfter auf 100 auf ... und kühlt bis ca. 90-92° wieder ab... so max Temperatur eigentlich 96 grad nur bei Zwischensequenzen (100% GPU Auslastung) über längere zeit erreicht die GPU 99°C

Naja solange es so bleibt ok, hoffe trotzdem auf das Update  aber da hab ich schon gute Nachrichten von den leuten hier gehört


----------



## majestick (23. Juli 2010)

hallo zusammen, 

besitze auch eines von den books die ein wenig wärmer werden... drücke euch die daumen das bei eurer rma der fehler behoben wird, bei meiner ersten wurde lediglich der lüfter gereinigt.... 
naja mal schaun was nun gemacht wird. Hatte es gerade mal eine Stunde wieder zuhause..

Zum Fehler: furmark bringt die gpu in genau 36Sekunden auf 100° und es dauert nicht lang und sie ist bei 110° wo ich dann sofort abbreche...


Hat eigentlich sonst jemand noch das Problem das wenn eine SD Karte eingelegt ist und man den Rechner aus dem Ruhezustand holt, ein BlueScreen erscheint?


Grüße


----------



## Bananenjunge (23. Juli 2010)

mit der SD Karte habe ich noch nicht versucht, hab auch keine zur Hand gerade ...
OK deine Temperaturen liegen nochmal 10°C höher als meine... Hatte gerade nochmal battlefield BC2 versucht, komme da auf gute 90-92°C


----------



## noregret (23. Juli 2010)

Habe das mit der Sd-Karte grade getestet. Keine Probleme gehabt.
Hach was bin ich froh über mein kühles und tadeloses G73JH..


----------



## Bananenjunge (23. Juli 2010)

@noregret: Was hast du für Temperaturen beim spielen? hast du gelegentlich mal nen GSOD?


----------



## noregret (23. Juli 2010)

max. 90 Grad ingame, furmark ca. 95 grad.
Nein sowas kenne ich zum Glück nicht.
Mit Asus-treiber keine Probleme, mit dem neusten ati catalyst auch nicht


----------



## Sequence (23. Juli 2010)

bugme schrieb:


> Weis jemand wie lange das so dauert? Habe gehört das viele über einen Monat in RMA waren und dann das Geld bekommen haben? Weil ich brauch das Ding in nem Monat spätestens wieder :'(



Wenn du die Temps auch mit angibst wirst du es wahrscheinlich (wie ich und viele andere auch) gar nicht mehr zu Gesicht bekommen, weil keine Ersatzteile kommen. Die sind wahrscheinlich noch nicht mal hergestellt. Bin ich froh, wenn die 30 Tage rum sind und mein Geld wieder hab.
Ist ja echt ne Zumutung!


----------



## Sequence (23. Juli 2010)

majestick schrieb:


> bei meiner ersten wurde lediglich der lüfter gereinigt....



LOOOL! Bei nem Neugerät den Lüfter reinigen... ich brech nieder


----------



## Sebi93 (24. Juli 2010)

man weis ja nich wie lang es im lager war oder im laden xD da kann der lüfter halt schon ma einstauben xD


----------



## majestick (24. Juli 2010)

Habe auch nicht so ganz verstanden warum der Lüfter lediglich "nur" gereinigt wurde... schließlich lag das Kaufdatum im Mai und wenn nu schon der Lüfter so verdreckt ist, naja dann kann das ja lustig werden (übrigens Nichtraucher Haushalt.. ) aber das war ja auch nicht das einzige was sie gemacht haben.. Aber die anderen Punkte sind noch schöner...

High Perfomance Steuerung des Lüfters aktiviert
BurnIn Test durchgeführt (über 30 min, Protokoll lag ja auf dem Desktop)
Prime95 Benchmark durchgeführt

Der Hotline Mitarbeiter wußte auch nicht mehr was er darauf sagen sollte, es kam lediglich die Aussage das Temperaturen über 80° zu viel für so ein Notebook seien...


Übrigens zu dem Kartenleser der Fehler tritt nicht immer auf, nur sporadisch. Da ich mitlerweile nur noch mit dem Ruhezustand arbeite ist das extrem nervig. Aber damit haben sie sich ja leider überhaupt nicht bewasst.


Naja ich lass mich überraschen.... 

Grüße


----------



## bugme (24. Juli 2010)

Sequence schrieb:


> Wenn du die Temps auch mit angibst wirst du es wahrscheinlich (wie ich und viele andere auch) gar nicht mehr zu Gesicht bekommen, weil keine Ersatzteile kommen. Die sind wahrscheinlich noch nicht mal hergestellt. Bin ich froh, wenn die 30 Tage rum sind und mein Geld wieder hab.
> Ist ja echt ne Zumutung!



Na super  Habe aber die Zubehörteile nicht reingetan. Soll man ja auch nur, wenn diese Defekt sind.

Falls das so sein wird, wollte ich mir trotzdem wieder eins holen. Keine Lust für nen Alienware viel mehr zu bezahlen und das Medion, naja ist halt Medion ne ^^.

edit: Muss man eine Rechnungskopie mit beilegen? Pick up and Return Service!


----------



## Herask (25. Juli 2010)

RMA-Zeit Woche 4:

Mein G73 ist auch noch immer bei der RMA und 0% fertig!
Da sind wohl alle gerade im Urlaub .....


----------



## sh4q (26. Juli 2010)

bei mir steht auch schon seit Ewigkeiten "Warten auf E-Teil"


----------



## bugme (26. Juli 2010)

na super. Meins ist heute von DHL abgeholt worden. -> 30 Tage warten jetzt? Oder bekommt man da eher schon ne Antwort,w as los ist etc.?


----------



## MaTzElUxE (26. Juli 2010)

Asus sitzt euch aus bis ihr vergessen habt das ihr ein g73 hattet


----------



## Sequence (26. Juli 2010)

bugme schrieb:


> na super. Meins ist heute von DHL abgeholt worden. -> 30 Tage warten jetzt? Oder bekommt man da eher schon ne Antwort,w as los ist etc.?



Hi

Von selber meldet sich da keiner bei dir.
Da mußt du schon selbst nachfragen.
Ende Juli sind bei mir die 30 Tage um, dann kann ich mehr dazu sagen.
Angeblich bekommt man dann eine mail von Asus, in de man entscheiden kann, ob man noch länger auf die Reparatur warten oder das Geld zurück will.
Ich werd mich für die Wandlung entscheiden.
Es gibt schon einen, der dann zum MediaMarkt gegangen ist und sich dort die 1700 Euro hat auszahlen lassen (MM wickelt den Rückkauf mit Asus ab).
So werd ich das auch machen. Hab keinen Bock nochmal 1 oder 2 Monate auf mein Geld zu warten wenn ichs selber mit Asus aus mache.
Schade eigentlich, Leistung und Design haben echt gepasst und dann sowas... würde mir ja in absehbarer Zeit evtl. noch mal eins kaufen aber das Risiko, noch mal so eins zu erwischen ist mir einfach zu hoch.


----------



## Bananenjunge (26. Juli 2010)

na aussitzen werden sie euch auch nicht gleich ^^
Wenn ihr keine Temperaturen über 100°C habt würde ich sowieso mal abwarten mit einschicken, das könnt ihr immernoch machen  wartet erstmal aufs neue BIOS von asus dann sollte die Temperaturen schon deutlich besser sein! Genauso dann mit den neuen Treibern von ATI also 10.7, dann sollte es wenn ihr vorher max. 100°C hattet nicht mehr über 90° bzw. 85°C kommen! Und dann ist es doch ok 

Hoffentlich wird dann das neue Bios auch mit geänderter VCore von der GPU und taktet im Idle betrieb runter!

Wenn ihr keinen Defekt habt, wartet lieber mal genauso mit GSOD Problemen, sollte ebenfalls mit dem neuen BIOS der vergangenheit angehören!


----------



## BambergT (26. Juli 2010)

Bananenjunge schrieb:


> na aussitzen werden sie euch auch nicht gleich ^^
> Wenn ihr keine Temperaturen über 100°C habt würde ich sowieso mal abwarten mit einschicken, das könnt ihr immernoch machen  wartet erstmal aufs neue BIOS von asus dann sollte die Temperaturen schon deutlich besser sein! Genauso dann mit den neuen Treibern von ATI also 10.7, dann sollte es wenn ihr vorher max. 100°C hattet nicht mehr über 90° bzw. 85°C kommen! Und dann ist es doch ok
> 
> Hoffentlich wird dann das neue Bios auch mit geänderter VCore von der GPU und taktet im Idle betrieb runter!
> ...


 
Jo wir warten auf's Christkind- ASUS kann weder sagen wann Ersatzteile kommen, noch wann ein BIOS kommt und ob er funktioniert. 
Die haben keine Lösungen für Euer Problem !!

Das einzige was hilft ist Wandlung und dann was Neues. 

Die können noch nicht mal mit Bestimmtheit sagen welche chargen von defekten betroffen sind und somit wohl auch keinen Austausch anbieten, da Sie sich wohl lächerlich machen würden wenn Sie einem wieder ein "heißes" G73 andrehen würden. 

Dass Sie keinerlei, aber auch keinerlei Aussagen machen können , haben Sie bereits mehrfach in diesem sogennanten Support Forum zum Ausdruck gebracht. 

Im Forum von notbookjournal.de - G73JH owners Thread part 2 - hat ein User Dinceprenmark beim Media markt gewandelt und sich dann bei einem anderem Media Markt wieder ein G73 JH gekauft mit dem Ergebnis GSOD .....

Mehr zu dem Thema findet man in Notebookjournal thread 
G73JH Temperaturprobleme - dort hat einer erfolgreich die WLP gewechselt und so die Temp um 15 Grad gesenkt. 
Soviel zum Thema Qualität von ASUS Produkten .........

Gruß 
BambergT
-----------------------
@ALIENWARE CoreI7 4 GBDDR3  ATI HD5870  max Temp 76° C


----------



## Lorsen (27. Juli 2010)

ich habe/hatte auch ein problem mit meinem G73. Ich habe das mt dem I5 520 und 4 gb ram. 

mein problem was bis heute das sich steam nicht starten liese, bzw. wenn ich es starten wollte hat sich der pc aufgehängt nichts ging mehr ich konnte mir nur mein deskotp bild ansehen. Dieses Problem hatte ich aber auch bei UT 2004 und bei den videos z.b. von youtube wen man da mit rechtsklick diese einstellungen aufruft hat er sich auch sofort aufgehängt.

Gestern ist mir aufgefallen das, der Ton mit hängen bleibt, ich weiß jetzt nicht ab das normal ist wen sich der rechner aufhängt, aber auf jeden fall kamm mir dann die Idee mal nach updates zu suchen.

Meine Lösung: ich habe mir die sound und Chipset treiber von der ASUS page geladen und den neuen Grakatreiber, 10.7 ist gestern online gegangen. 
Heute morgen habe ich dann Steam und ut2004 installiert und keine Probleme mehr...


----------



## Bananenjunge (27. Juli 2010)

Kann ich jedem nur empfehlen, ladet euch die 10.7 und es wird schon einiges besser!

@*BamberT:* Asus kann auch keine Wunder bewirken, aber es wird noch einiges besser! Lt. der Aussage von Pierre Sacher hier aus dem Forum, kommt das neue Bios schon diese Woche!
zu den Thread´s bei Notebookjournal, das kann ich bestätigen, lese dort schon eine ganze Weile mit! Es geht anscheinend mit anderer WLP wirklich besser, was aber nicht heißen muss das es mit der orginalen nicht auch geht!


----------



## Painkiller (27. Juli 2010)

> @BamberT: Asus kann auch keine Wunder bewirken, aber es wird noch einiges besser! Lt. der Aussage von Pierre Sacher hier aus dem Forum, kommt das neue Bios schon diese Woche!
> zu den Thread´s bei Notebookjournal, das kann ich bestätigen, lese dort schon eine ganze Weile mit! Es geht anscheinend mit anderer WLP wirklich besser, was aber nicht heißen muss das es mit der orginalen nicht auch geht!



5° besser sind ok... Aber 15° sprechen wohl für sich in sachen WLP...^^ Da muss dringend nachgebessert werden...!


----------



## Sebi93 (27. Juli 2010)

Lorsen schrieb:


> ich habe/hatte auch ein problem mit meinem G73. Ich habe das mt dem I5 520 und 4 gb ram.
> 
> mein problem was bis heute das sich steam nicht starten liese, bzw. wenn ich es starten wollte hat sich der pc aufgehängt nichts ging mehr ich konnte mir nur mein deskotp bild ansehen. Dieses Problem hatte ich aber auch bei UT 2004 und bei den videos z.b. von youtube wen man da mit rechtsklick diese einstellungen aufruft hat er sich auch sofort aufgehängt.
> 
> ...



sind deine temps runter gegangen??


----------



## Fried Rubberduck (27. Juli 2010)

Hi Leute,

mit ein bisschen Glück kommt heute mein neues (und zweites) G73 bei mir an ...
Installiert Ihr den normalen 10.7 Radeon Treiber? Denn wenn ich mir bei ATI den Mobility Radeon raussuche kommt immer noch der 10.6er ...

Da ich sonst auf nvidia setze mal ne noob Frage ... ich nehm einfach nur diese Suite und lade nichts einzeln runter oder? Die ist dann komplett!?

Danke!


----------



## bugme (27. Juli 2010)

Hey,

also mein G73 ist grad bei Asus eingetroffen. Da steht jetzt "Repairing", ist das jetzt gut oder schlecht, bezüglich der Warterei auf die Teile?

Bekommt man wenigstens zwischendurch ne Info, was denn nun kaputt ist oder was gemacht wird? Oder muss man das erfragen per Mail?


----------



## Fried Rubberduck (27. Juli 2010)

Es ist angekommen ... mein neues G73JHTZ091V ...

GPU-Z und Furmark draufgepackt ... und ob Ihr es glaubt oder nicht, ich krieg es nicht über 91 Grad!!! 
Ich teste weiter und halte Euch auf dem Laufenden, jetzt wird erst mal der ganze unnütze Kram deinstalliert und alles auf den neuesten Stand gebracht!

Manchmal hilft beten, brav und geduldig sein also doch!


----------



## micky72 (28. Juli 2010)

so sollte es sein.... welches BIOS ist denn aufgespielt ?


----------



## Fried Rubberduck (28. Juli 2010)

Es war das 206 drauf, hab gestern dann (allerdings nach dem Temp-Test) das 209 aufgespielt.
Mit dem Winflash-Tool, Beleuchtung auf volle Pulle eingeschaltet. Und die Beleuchtung tut noch.
Schon wieder Glück gehabt!
Heute Abend werde ich dann mal noch auf Pixel-Fehler testen und die Temps nochmal unter dem 209er BIOS testen.


----------



## Lorsen (28. Juli 2010)

also ich habe in Bad company 2  laut GPU-Z 0.4.4 :

GPU Temp: 89 °C
GPU load: 99%

GPU temp.#1: 74.5°C
GPU temp.#2: 90°C
GPU temp.#3: 79.5°C

finde die werte eigentlich gany akzeptabel. Aber wenn andere WLP die Temp um 15°C runter bringt brauch ich da garnicht lange drüber nachzudenke, das werd ich glaube ich mal probieren, sobald ich weiß wie ich an die Graka dran komme. Wenn da jemand was drüber weiß ratschläge nehme ich gerne an. Danke schonmal.

ich kann leider nicht sagen wie die temps vorher waren hat alles eigentlich super funktioniert bis auf das Problem mit Steam  bzw. UT 2004. hab übrigens auch bios version 209 drauf. schon seit ich das gerät habe weil dachte vielleicht bringts was.

EDIT: Welche WLP ist den gut oder für diesen Zweck geeignet? 
Hab bisher erst eine gehabt das war die Arctic silver V 
Die hat bei meinem PC, bei der CPU funktioniert das hat mir gereicht.


----------



## micky72 (28. Juli 2010)

@Asus

gehört das so ?

Imageshack - folie.jpg

Oder wurde die Folie vergessen ? Kann das ein Problem sein ???


Wie kann es eigentlich sein, dass schon einige User es geschafft haben, mit dem Auftragen einer eigenen WLP die Temperaturen um 15 Grad abzusenken, das hätte für Asus doch nicht soo schwierig sein können, oder ?


----------



## Bananenjunge (28. Juli 2010)

hab mir heute die aktuellsten Treiber endlich von ATI drauf gehauen (10.7) und hatte bei css gleich mal nen GSOD -.- 
Dann hab ich spaßhalber das Windows Leistungsindex teil durchlaufen lassen und der zeigt jetzt bei der grafikkarte nur noch 7,1 statt 7,2 an... mal morgen wenn ich zeit habe 3d Mark 06 laufen lassen und wenn ich dann weniger Punkte zusammenbekomme werde ich mir wieder die 10.6 drauf machen!
edit: Temperatur technisch hat sich nichts verändert! Jetzt bin ich schon bisschen enttäuscht von den "neusten" treibern.. naja hoffe jetzt mal auf´s Bios update! 

Achja noch zur WLP, kann jeder gerne machen, aber ich hab auf das gerät 3 Jahre Garantie die ich so nicht verlieren möchte, lieber schicke ich es nach nem jahr oder so hin und lass die durchgebrannten Teile tauschen, weil dann ist es mir egal, geht auf Garantie ^^


----------



## burroughs3000 (28. Juli 2010)

Hab auch sie Paste ausgetauscht:

Success: von 104 auf 91 °C

Nicht schlecht !


----------



## Sebi93 (29. Juli 2010)

ma so ne frage an die die es jez schon ganz offen hatten wegen der paste, wo saugen die lüfter die luft an bin nömlich am überlegen ob ich mir ein Notebook kühler für drunter zu kaufen und ob sich das den lohnt


----------



## hiasl (29. Juli 2010)

so ein Kühlpad von unten wird nichts nützen, da die Luft von oben durch die Tastatur angesaugt wird soweit ich weiß.


----------



## Sebi93 (29. Juli 2010)

okey xD un vond oben is halt schlecht xD
naja wo bei ich mir vor stellen kann das es bei der GPU helfen könnte da die so ziemlich unter den luft schlitzen unten sitz


----------



## Sebi93 (29. Juli 2010)

Lorsen schrieb:


> also ich habe in Bad company 2  laut GPU-Z 0.4.4 :
> 
> GPU Temp: 89 °C
> GPU load: 99%
> ...



diese temps hab ich auch gehabt bei BF:BC2 bevor es zur rma musste und trots dem ist es auf dauer nicht gut habe diese temps auch bei crysis in hoher auflösung so wie bei AC und das spiel ich alles im moment max 2-3 stunden da ich mein laptop nicht wider zur rma schicken möschte schon ich das lieber etwas und lass es dann immer ab kühlen und zeitlich passt es mir imoment eh nich anders ^^ und wenn das einen nicht stört solte man keine probs bekommen denke ich.


ma noch eine frage wie kann man eigtlich den lüfter reinigen auser den ausgang hinten, allso ich mein jez die an saug stellen?? ohne den laptop komplet auf schrauben zu müssen


----------



## Bananenjunge (29. Juli 2010)

hab mit den alten Treibern (10.6) in 3D mark 06 12.487 Punkte und mit den neuen Treibern von ATI (10.7) nur noch 11.959 Punkten bei gleichen Einstellungen! Also unterstützt das mein ersten Verdacht und mit neuen Treibern hat man eine schlechtere Performance!

Noch dazu hatte ich wie oben erwähnt schon nach 20-30 minuten spielen nen GSOD! Mit dem 10.6 hatte ich zwar auch schon mal einen aber wurde nach akku raus und vom netz trennen + 20 sec. Powertaste behoben ^^

Das heißt für mich ganz klar ich bleib bei den 10.6 Treibern


----------



## Eddison (29. Juli 2010)

@Fried R.

wenn de jetzt noch Spiele wie Battlefield BC2 auf höchsten Werten spielen kannst, dann bekomm ich doch noch etwas Hoffnung.. 

welche Cat Treiber hast du drauf??

GRuß Ed

Ps.: 3 Woche rma über Händler und noch keine Angaben zum Reparaturstand.. (nach anruf versteht sich)

@ Pierre
Wäre echt nett, wenn du da mal nachschauen könntest.. Die Bearbeitungsnummer hast ja...


----------



## Evangelion (30. Juli 2010)

Hallo Leute,

habe leider auch Probleme mit meinem G73JH. Habe vor kurzem Starcraft 2 gekauft und seitdem sicherlich schon 5 - 10 mal folgenden Fehler: Nach etwas Spielen (mal früher, mal später) wird meistens der Bildschirm schwarz und es ist nur noch kurz der Sound zu hören. Anschließend taucht noch mal das Bild auf, allerdings eingefroren. Dann startet das Laptop neu.

Habe nun etwas nachgelesen und gesehen, dass es entweder an der Temperatur der GPU liegen könnte oder aber auch an Starcraft 2 selbst da es da wohl nen Bug gibt, der die Grafikkarte überhitzt bis der PC aus Sicherheitsgründen schlappmacht. Allerdings gibts für diesen Bug ein Workaround (Begrenzung der Framerate im Menü auf 30 FPS und im Game auf 60 FPS). Habe das probiert und den Fehler leider immer noch. Da ich auch bei Dragon Age schon ein paar mal den gleichen Fehler hatte denke ich, dass es wohl doch am Laptop liegen muss. Habe auch mal mit GPU-Z die Temperatur der Grafikkarte gemessen und die liegt bei über 90°.

Was soll ich nun tun? Selber mit Wärmeleitpaste rumbasteln? Das soll wohl eine deutliche Senkung der Temperatur bringen. Allerdings würde ich da wohl die Garantie verlieren und das will ich eigentlich nicht. Alternativ könnte ich wohl entweder auf ein neues Bios warten, dass evtl. Abhilfe bringt oder das Laptop abholen und reparieren lassen. Ob das was bringt bzw. überhaupt möglich ist, ist aber wohl ziemlich ungewiss wenn ich andere Beiträge im Netz so lese...


----------



## Sequence (31. Juli 2010)

30 Tage RMA sind rum. Habe von Asus die Rückkkaufoption per email erhalten und werde diese in ANspruch nehmen. Lass das Ganze über den Media Markt abwickeln, dann bekommt man sein Geld gleich ausbezahlt. Hab keine Lust noch mal 1,5 Monate auf mein Geld zu warten.
Wünsch euch allen viel Glück mit dem G73!


----------



## Kingchen (31. Juli 2010)

Sorry Asus, aber Asus zögert es nur Hinaus.. 30 Tage schwachsin mit dem Gesetz...

Ihr habt was versprochen was nicht eingehalten wird... Erinnert mich an Gothic 3, wo die Leute selber das spiel Patchen müssen oO

Hab ein Test gemacht: mit 3D Mark etc.

( ALLES GPU )

Standart WLP: 98°C
Neue AC5 WLP: 85°C

Und dann noch ein Modifiziertes Bios: 79°C!

Asus hat einfach nur Schwachsin gemacht, schlechte WLP, schlechtes Bios..

Und wenn man unten noch die Abdeckung wegnimmt spart man locker noch 5-10°C!

ASUS ihr seit ******... So ein teures Produkt, so viele Fehler... ein gutes Kühlkonzept versprochen, und dann so BILLIGE WLP und schlechtes BIOS... und das für 1699 Euronen? löl

mfg

PS: Asus geb das deinen Chefs weiter...
PPS: Asus, mach selbst den Test, wechsle die schrottige WLP und schmier AC5 drauf, du wirst AUGEN machen! Am besten noch das modifzierte Bios raufschmeissen: Asus vBIOS V3: Everything but perfect PowerPlay


mfg


----------



## bugme (1. August 2010)

Wait for Material/Spare Parts

f***


----------



## BambergT (1. August 2010)

Kingchen schrieb:


> Sorry Asus, aber Asus zögert es nur Hinaus.. 30 Tage schwachsin mit dem Gesetz...
> 
> Ihr habt was versprochen was nicht eingehalten wird... Erinnert mich an Gothic 3, wo die Leute selber das spiel Patchen müssen oO
> 
> ...


 

In der Tat wäre mal eine offizielle Stellungfnahme zu all den Problemen rund um das G73JH angebracht. Das ganze ist Skandalverdächtig. 
Leider hilft einem ASUS überhaupt nicht weiter und hat ein unfertiges mit Mangeln behaftetes Produkt auf den Markt gebracht. 
Die Werbung ist  Realitätsfremd, die Produktqualität mangelhaft , der Service ist keiner weil er nichts repariert, er also quasi gar nicht stattfindet. 

Da liegt einiges im Argen und man kann nur hoffen dass an Verbesserungen gearbeitet wird oder der Markt solche Dinge reguliert.......

Produkte und Produktservice in dieser Art braucht der Markt nämlich nicht.


----------



## majestick (1. August 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
auch bei meinem Notebook hat sich nun "einiges" getan... nach nun gut 1,5 Wochen hat sich der Status nun von "Gerät eingegangen" auf "Warten auf E-Teil" verändert... juhu... 
Aber schon ein Witz das man es dafür 2. mal einschicken muss... naja mal abwarten ... 
Sollte es aber so laufen wie bei den meißten das man mir den Rückkauf anbietet weiß ich das dies mein erstes und letztes Asus Notebook war.

So wünsche ein angenehmes WE


----------



## linksaussen (1. August 2010)

majestick schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> auch bei meinem Notebook hat sich nun "einiges" getan... nach nun gut 1,5 Wochen hat sich der Status nun von "Gerät eingegangen" auf "Warten auf E-Teil" verändert... juhu...
> Aber schon ein Witz das man es dafür 2. mal einschicken muss... naja mal abwarten ...
> Sollte es aber so laufen wie bei den meißten das man mir den Rückkauf anbietet weiß ich das dies mein erstes und letztes Asus Notebook war.
> ...



Habe am Freitag auch die Mail über den Rückkauf erhalten. Werde das Geld nehmen und mir davon einen guten Desktop kaufen und weiterhin mit meinem Lenovo-Notebook leben. Das macht keine Probleme... Ist recht Schade, da das G73 eigentlich ein schönes Gerät ist. Aber es hat einfach zu viele Macken. Die GSODs kann ASUS vielleicht mit einem neuen BIOS lösen, die Temperatur aber nicht. Dafür schraubt man entweder sein Book selbst auf oder schickt es eben zur Sicherheit der Garantie in die RMA. Und daraus kommt es dann so schnell nicht wieder...

... den G73-Rucksack hab ich noch. Der funktioniert übrigens super und die Reisverschlüsse gehen alle zu.


----------



## Sebi93 (1. August 2010)

linksaussen wo her hast du den Rucksack war der bei dir mit dabei???


----------



## Diablo235 (1. August 2010)

Hallo,
ich habe am Freitag (30.07.10) endlich mein Asus G73JH-TY048V 43,9 cm (17,3 Zoll) Notebook (Intel Core i5 520M, 2,4GHz, 4GB RAM, 640GB HDD, ATI HD 5870, Win7 HP, Blu-ray) bekommen. 
Leider war von Asus einiges vorinstalliert. Deswegen habe ich direkt Windows 7 neu installiert. Habe auch das Bios auf 209 upgedatet und den Catalyst 10.7 installiert. Funktioniert auch alles (Beleuchtung usw.)
Nachdem ich alles fertig hatte, habe ich Siedler 7 (war bei dem G73 dabei) und Starcraft 2 installiert. 

Problem: 
Rechner stürzt oft nach ein bisschen Spielen ab (ca 10-20Minuten bei beiden Spielen/nicht immer aber schon einige male). Es kommen Streifen auf dem Bildschirm und ein Dauerton. Danach muss ich den Rechner neu starten. Manchmal fährt der Rechner auch automatisch runter. 

Laut HWinfo32 lieg die GPU-Temperatur noch bei 72Grad.

Kennt jemand das Problem bzw. weiß wo dran es lieg und was man dagegen machen kann....??? Oder sollte ich das G73 wieder zurück schicken (wechseln)?

Über Tipps und Tricks würde ich mich sehr freuen!!!

Vielen Dank schon mal


----------



## Fried Rubberduck (1. August 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
so jetzt hab ich mal ein bisschen gezockt ...
Also ich nutze als Treiber den 10.7, wie erwähnt BIOS 209 ...

Gespielt habe ich bisher über längere Zeiträume BC2 und COD-MW2. Beide Spiele laufen auf Full-HD, alles auf Max, AA 2x, keine GSOD
Ich habe allerdings seit dem Update auf den 10.7 ein Problem mit GPU-Z die Temperaturen mitzuloggen. Meine LOG's haben Lücken und zwar vom starten des Spiels bis zum beenden. Und egal wie schnell ich aus dem Spiel raus gehe liegen dem Temps zwischen 75 und 78 Grad.
Kann das echt am Treiber liegen? Macht der irgendwas dicht?

Ansonsten bin vollstens zufrieden! Hab also echt Glück gehabt!

So, ich hab's jetzt mal mit hwinfo versucht ...
bei COD-MW2 sieht es so aus:
GPU Themal Diode max 87,0
GPU DispIO max 82,5
GPU MemIO max 87,5
GPU Shader max 84,0

und nun war für 10 Min BC2 dran ...
GPU Themal Diode max 87,0
GPU DispIO max 82,5
GPU MemIO max 87,0
GPU Shader max 83,5
Nahezu die selben Werte, sieht aus als ob die Kühlung stabil funktioniert.

Was meint Ihr zu den Werten?


----------



## Bananenjunge (1. August 2010)

sieht doch schon gar nicht so schlecht aus, allerdings wenn du mal futurmark nen stresstest laufen lässt dann wirst du auch an die 100° kommen und dann bist du auch zu warm... naja kann man nur hoffen das bald das bios kommt


----------



## Malkav85 (1. August 2010)

Es gibt auch den "Ändern" button, damit Triple posts gar nicht erst entstehen


----------



## Evangelion (1. August 2010)

Also ich habe/hatte ja wie gesagt auch die Probleme mit Starcraft 2. Habe nun wieder den Grafikkartentreiber installiert der auf der Asus-CD drauf war (vorher hatte ich Cataylst 10.6 und 10.7 drauf). Heute ist mir der PC unterm Starcraft 2 Spielen noch nicht abgestürzt obwohl die Temps die gleichen waren wie mit den neueren Treibern. Könnte also am Treiber liegen, da bin ich mir aber nicht sicher.

Edit: Ausserdem gabs nen kleinen Starcraft 2 Patch heute... vielleicht hat der auch irgendwas geändert. @Fried Rubberduck: Achja und ich hatte gestern mit Catalyst 10.7 und GPU-Z keine Probleme die Temperatur mitzuloggen unterm Spielen. Inzwischen hab ich ja wiegesagt wieder den alten Treiber drauf und auch da klappt es.


----------



## linksaussen (2. August 2010)

Sebi93 schrieb:


> linksaussen wo her hast du den Rucksack war der bei dir mit dabei???


lapexpress.de - Schreib einfach ne E-Mail und erwähne den offiziellen G73-Rucksack. Die können den besorgen, kostet allerdings 100€


----------



## linksaussen (2. August 2010)

Diablo235 schrieb:


> Laut HWinfo32 lieg die GPU-Temperatur noch bei 72Grad.


Du musst die Temperatur unmittelbar beim Spielen ansehen, d.h. lass die Sensors von HWinfo32 im Hintergrund mitlaufen. Wenn das Spiel beendet ist und Du schaust erst dann rein, dann ist die Temp sofort mitdestens 15° kühler. Somit mitlaufen lassen und anschliessend die Max-Werte betrachten, die dürften kaum um die 72 Grad liegen.


----------



## Painkiller (2. August 2010)

Entweder so, oder mit GPU-Z die Temps speichern lassen....


----------



## Bananenjunge (2. August 2010)

also hab jetzt ne runde css gezockt, hatte innerhalb von 30 minuten 2 mal nen GSOD! Habe noch die CCC 10.6 drauf, da die 10.7 leistungseinbußen haben! ich will das neue bios!!!


----------



## micky72 (2. August 2010)

ich möchte auch ein neues Vbios.. mein viertes Notebook kommt mittlerweile bei "The Sims 3" auf maximal 94 Grad...


----------



## Kingchen (2. August 2010)

Kingchen schrieb:


> Sorry Asus, aber Asus zögert es nur Hinaus.. 30 Tage schwachsin mit dem Gesetz...
> 
> Ihr habt was versprochen was nicht eingehalten wird... Erinnert mich an Gothic 3, wo die Leute selber das spiel Patchen müssen oO
> 
> ...




an die leuts die probs mit den temp haben:

lest meinen beitrag durch..

asus repariert nix, die wollen zeit schinden und machen euch dann ein kaufsangebot mehr nicht:>

mfg


----------



## Sebi93 (2. August 2010)

wenn der lüfter dann ma auf dreht kühlt er ja gut aber das is bei mir erst der fall ab 95°C und die bekomm ich nur selten beim zocken ehr so um die 90-92°C und das auf dauer ist genau so wenig gut wie eine noch höhere temp auf verhältnis mäsig kurze zeit. ich finde mann solte die Grad zahl bei der der Lüfter auf 100% runter setzten auf ca.90 wenn nich so gar 85 das würde bei vielen helfen bei dennen wo der lüfter nicht mall bei 100°C nicht auf 100% läuft is definitiv was kaput meiner meinung nach


----------



## Evangelion (3. August 2010)

Sebi93 schrieb:


> wenn der lüfter dann ma auf dreht kühlt er ja gut aber das is bei mir erst der fall ab 95°C und die bekomm ich nur selten beim zocken ehr so um die 90-92°C und das auf dauer ist genau so wenig gut wie eine noch höhere temp auf verhältnis mäsig kurze zeit. ich finde mann solte die Grad zahl bei der der Lüfter auf 100% runter setzten auf ca.90 wenn nich so gar 85 das würde bei vielen helfen bei dennen wo der lüfter nicht mall bei 100°C nicht auf 100% läuft is definitiv was kaput meiner meinung nach


 
Bei mir dreht der Lüfter auch erst ab ca. 95° richtig auf. Das kommt mir ebenfalls schon sehr heiss vor...


----------



## burroughs3000 (3. August 2010)

Kingchen schrieb:


> an die leuts die probs mit den temp haben:
> 
> lest meinen beitrag durch..
> 
> ...



Ich sag's ja schon immer  Das mit der RMA bringt seltestens was...
Und wenn dann nicht auf anhieb. Kostet mir viel zu viel Nerven.

Ich hab meine WLP gewechselt und neues vBIOS drauf und habe ein 1A Notebook. Warum sich mit der RMA abquälen...


----------



## Kingchen (3. August 2010)

hassu auch die cpu wlp gewechselt burroughs3000?
was hassu für wlp genutzt?
wiviel weniger temps hattest mit der neuen wlp?


so:

asus getraut sich nimma hier zu posten :d

schaut euch ma die pics an:

Notebookjournal.de - Forum - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Asus G73 Temperaturprobleme-Erfahrungen und Problemlösung

einfach unfassbar was asus bietet für den preis oO


----------



## burroughs3000 (3. August 2010)

nö, bei der CPU ist das nicht nötig da stimmen die Temps .


----------



## Kingchen (3. August 2010)

burroughs3000 schrieb:


> nö, bei der CPU ist das nicht nötig da stimmen die Temps .



und was für eine wlp hast du benutzt?

ich hab ac5 genommen


----------



## Sebi93 (3. August 2010)

so hab ein neues prob und zwar habe ich mir heute steam instalirt und wegen steam hängt sich jedes mal der lapi auf xD hat noch jemand das prob??


----------



## bugme (3. August 2010)

Sebi93 schrieb:


> so hab ein neues prob und zwar habe ich mir heute steam instalirt und wegen steam hängt sich jedes mal der lapi auf xD hat noch jemand das prob??



update mal deinen realtek treiber


----------



## Sebi93 (3. August 2010)

was kann des mit dem realtek treiber zu tun haben ?? und hast link?? hab den 6.0.1.5978


----------



## numbb (3. August 2010)

Sebi93 schrieb:


> was kann des mit dem realtek treiber zu tun haben ?? und hast link?? hab den 6.0.1.5978



Realtek HD Audio-Treiber Download - ComputerBase


----------



## burroughs3000 (4. August 2010)

Kingchen schrieb:


> und was für eine wlp hast du benutzt?
> 
> ich hab ac5 genommen




Ich hatte noch "ArcticSilver 5" zuhause rumfliegen. Vorher hab ich alles schön mit Isopropanol gesäubert und den kühler schön mit der WL-Paste poliert (Steht so in der Anleitung von ArcticSilver). Aber ich glaub ich hab fast ein wenig zu viel draufgebuttert. Naja mindestens 10°C weniger sind dabei rausgesprungen. Aber beim auseinandrerbasteln des Notebooks braucht man schon ganz schön viel Nerven. Ein Lob muss ich mir dafür aussprechen, dass nicht eine Schraube übrig geblieben ist und auch keine gefehlt hat . Hat mich selbst ein wenig gewundert.


PS: Ich glaube der Herr Sacher ist im Urlaub.


----------



## jochenf (5. August 2010)

> Ich glaube der Herr Sacher ist im Urlaub.


Anscheinend wohl eher Asus gesamter Mitarbeiterstaab weltweit wenn man sich das Elend so anschaut.

Naja, meine Blacklist an in Zukunft zu meidenden Herstellern hat nun jedenfalls einen Eintrag mehr...


----------



## C.C.[ASUS] (5. August 2010)

Also,
aktuell gibt es ein 211er Bios, welches das Lüfter verhalten ändert.

Da dies aber noch nicht Public ist versenden wir es nur in einzel Fällen.

Eure Rückmeldungen bezüglich der WLP habe ich ans HQ weitergeleitet,
ich denke diese werden es auch noch mal prüfen.

Mit dem 211er Bios und dem 10.7a Treiber konnte ich keine Abstürze feststellen oder GSOD.

P.s. nein wir haben euch nicht vergessen, und Arbeiten aktuell an eine Problemlösung.
Das vBiosmod ändert die Spg, die Clocks und fügt Overdrive hinzu, allerdings fehlt immer noch die Dynamische Powerplayfunktion welche das Gerät im idle (Netzbetrieb) runtertaktet, denn das dort angegebene PowerPlay ist lediglich ein niedrigerer Takt als bei dem Org. Bios.


----------



## Painkiller (5. August 2010)

@ C.C

Werden dann die neuen Notebooks gleich so modifiziert? Oder muss man das alles manuell selber machen?


----------



## C.C.[ASUS] (5. August 2010)

Painkiller,

ist eine berechtigte Frage, aber ich denke im Fabprozess ist es einfacher mit Pads zu arbeiten als mit Paste, aber die Antwort steht aktuell noch aus.


----------



## Painkiller (5. August 2010)

Naja, das mit der Paste wäre schon was gutes... Vorallem bei High-End-Notebooks alá G73...


----------



## C.C.[ASUS] (5. August 2010)

Schauen wir mal was das HQ sagt, da die 7h vor lauf haben bekomme ich vermutlich heute Nacht eine Antwort.


----------



## Painkiller (5. August 2010)

Gut.. Bin dann auch mal gespannt drauf... 

Kommt eigentlich eine Gxx-Serie mit GTX480M?


----------



## C.C.[ASUS] (5. August 2010)

wenn als G73JW soweit ich weiß, wann das kommt *schulterzuck*


----------



## Fried Rubberduck (5. August 2010)

@C.C. [ASUS]
Also, wie man hier liest bringt das tauschen der Wärmeleitpaste tatsächlich was. Dass ich meine Garantieansprüche durch das selber tauschen verliere ist mir klar ... auch wenn ich es in den letzten 15 Jahren geschafft habe nichts abrauchen zu lassen!   

Aber wie sieht dass denn aus wenn ich zu einem Fachhändler gehe und das machen lasse oder einen gelernten Techniker für mich arbeiten lasse.
Reicht das um meine Garantie nicht zu verlieren?

Edit: Und Du sprichst hier schon von einem 211er Bios, wo ist denn das 210ner von dem Pierre letzte Woche geschrieben hat?


----------



## Sebi93 (5. August 2010)

@C.C.

tool neues bios^^ lässt das neue bios den lüfter früher hoch drehn?? dann wäre ich schon ziemlich zu frieden und des mit der WLP wäre das i tüpfelchen ^^ danke für die aus kumpft, 

oder wäre es möglich eine paste mit zur rma zu schicken die mann haben möschte und die wird mit drauf geschmirt ??


----------



## C.C.[ASUS] (5. August 2010)

Das 210er haben wir ausgelassen, bzw. die Kollegen haben noch nen 211er nachgelegt.

Nope Garantie ist auch weg wenn der Händler das macht.

@Sebi, früher als mit welchem Bios? - ich weiß nur das es sich geändert hat, der Verlauf ist etwas anderes leider kan GPU-Z das nicht korrekt auslesen zeigt immer nur 30% und 100% an.
und zu deiner anderen Frage, nein geht nicht.


----------



## Sebi93 (5. August 2010)

mit dem 209 weil bei mir dreht der lüfter erst ab 95°C auf was bei den spielen die ich spiel zu spät ist da ich meist nur um die 90°C komme und mir des NB trots dem schon mal durch geschmort is. schade das dass nicht geht dann hät ich noch die frage wenn jez endschiden wird die WLP wird aus getauscht kann man das dann alls RMA fall melden ?? und man bekommt den wechsel um sonst??


----------



## KrezzyKid (5. August 2010)

Hallo zusammen;

ich bin nach mehrstündigem Lesen und Ausprobieren immer noch nicht weiter gekommen: 
Ich hab das TZ91V und versuche seit geraumer Zeit herauszufinden, ob ich nur paranoid bin, oder ob mein Laptop tatsächlich ein Hitzeproblem hat. 

Das Dumme ist: Furmark startet nicht und die Programmabstürze sind sehr sporadisch (Bei Anno 1707 i.d.R. nach 20min). 
Ich hab mir den Mobility Catalyst 10.7 heruntergeladen, aber der installiert nur ein Catalyst Control Center was sich nicht öffnen lässt "...hat aufgehört zu funktionieren". Den Treiber für die Grafikkarte will er gar nicht installieren. Daher hab ich immer noch den Grafikkartentreiber von der ASUS-Homepage vom 19.12.2009 drauf. 

Ich habe nichts gemoddet, kein BIOS-Update oder sonst irgendwas gemacht, daher ist es mir vollkommen unverständlich, warum das Catalyst Setup keinen Video oder HDMI-Audio-Treiber oder ähnlich installieren will.

Was mach ich denn falsch (außer Windows 7 x64 zu nutzen)?


----------



## C.C.[ASUS] (6. August 2010)

Sebi93 schrieb:


> mit dem 209 weil bei mir dreht der lüfter erst ab 95°C auf was bei den spielen die ich spiel zu spät ist da ich meist nur um die 90°C komme und mir des NB trots dem schon mal durch geschmort is. schade das dass nicht geht dann hät ich noch die frage wenn jez endschiden wird die WLP wird aus getauscht kann man das dann alls RMA fall melden ?? und man bekommt den wechsel um sonst??



Bisher gibt es dies bezüglich noch keine Infos, aber bei 95°C 100% ist schon korrekt, leider kann GPU-Z den Lüfter nicht korrekt auslesen. so das es nur 30% und 100% gibt, schick mir bitte mal eine PN, danke.

@KrezzyKid,

nimm mal bitte den 10.7a Treiber:
http://support.amd.com/us/kbarticles/Pages/ATICat107aBetaDriver.aspx

Der sollte sich ohne Probleme installieren lassen.


----------



## Fried Rubberduck (7. August 2010)

Ich hatte genau das Gleiche ... Du versuchst den normalen Radeon-treiber zu installieren!
Lade Dir den Mobile-Treiber runter ... auch wenn da 10.6 steht wird der 10.7ner installiert.
Ich bin auch schier durchgedreht bis ich es geblickt hab!


----------



## Bananenjunge (7. August 2010)

Also mit Bios 211 und den ATI treibern 10.6 und 10.7 in css und BF BC2 hatte ich nen GSOD! Temperaturen haben sich nicht verändert!


----------



## Sebi93 (7. August 2010)

ma ne frage wo zum gaier hast du des 211 bios her??


----------



## DRevan (7. August 2010)

Könnte jemand bitte teilen das neue BIOS? Vielen Dank!


----------



## Sebi93 (7. August 2010)

was war GSOD noch ma?


----------



## DieBorg (7. August 2010)

C.C.[ASUS] schrieb:


> Bisher gibt es dies bezüglich noch keine Infos, aber bei 95°C 100% ist schon korrekt, leider kann GPU-Z den Lüfter nicht korrekt auslesen. so das es nur 30% und 100% gibt, schick mir bitte mal eine PN, danke.
> 
> @KrezzyKid,
> 
> ...


Hallo "AsusStaff",
mein TZ91V hat die gleichen Probleme mit den GSODs wie viele hier beschreiben. Den 10.7a Treiber habe ich, aber das 211er-BIOS benötige ich noch.
Falls diese Softwarelösung auch das nicht hilft (siehe Foreneintrag #627)  und tatsächlich die erwähnte Hardwarelösung (WLP) nötig wäre:  Wie erfahre ich das? ASUS Rückrufaktion?
Grüße Uli


----------



## Sebi93 (7. August 2010)

mein prob mit dem gsod hat sich erlädigt xD allso was es war weis ich jez ^^ würde aber auch gern wissen wo her ich das 211 biso her bekomm


----------



## KrezzyKid (8. August 2010)

C.C.[ASUS] schrieb:


> Bisher gibt es dies bezüglich noch keine Infos, aber bei 95°C 100% ist schon korrekt, leider kann GPU-Z den Lüfter nicht korrekt auslesen. so das es nur 30% und 100% gibt, schick mir bitte mal eine PN, danke.
> 
> @KrezzyKid,
> 
> ...



Ja, danke.
Stimmt - er lässt sich installieren. Aber er produziert nur abstürze. Sobald irgend ein 3D-Programm gestartet wird: Blackout. 
Manchmal auch ein Whiteout.
Immerhin: kein GSOD mehr und Furmark lässt sich wieder öffnen. Gut, wenn ich auf start drücke darf ich ihn danach hart ausschalten - aber irgendwas ist ja immer 

Schöner Mist...
Hätt ich das Ding bloß nie gekauft!

@Fried Rubberduck:
ich versuche eindeutig, den 10.7 mobility catalyst zu installieren! 
10-7_mobility_vista_win7_32-64_ccc lautet das Verzeichnis.
Aber wie gesagt: er will den display-treiber aus dem Paket nicht installieren!
Wasn Kack!



also bin auserzählt und echt genervt!


----------



## hiasl (8. August 2010)

*Also alles beim alten wie auch im Notebookjournalforum bereits geschrieben. *

Neues Bios 211 neuer Treiber 10.7 bringt nichts, Temp unverändert und GSOD ohne Ende , unglaublich 

Da hilft wohl nur ne neue WLP,  wie siehts aus mit der Garantie !!!

Was macht ihr nur bei Asus ??

*Asus wir warten auf Vorschläge und einer Rückholaktion*


----------



## X-Treme1982 (8. August 2010)

Also Leute, es wurde jetzt schon so oft angesprochen es gibt die ganz einfache und auch gefahrlose Möglichkeit das VBios zu flashen.

Seht euch den Link an:

Asus vBIOS V3: Everything but perfect PowerPlay

mit ganz einfachen Schulenglisch ist es möglich die Anleitung zu verstehen, wer es trotzdem nicht hinbekommt gibt mir übers Forum bescheid dann übersetz ich das.

Ausserdem stehen alle notwendigen Programme, wie ATIFlash 3.79 und das VBios in der Version 3 zur Verfügung.

Wenn man sich an die Anleitung hält, hat man nach dem Systemneustart ein super Notebook, wo die Grafikkarte im Batteriemodus auf 200/500 heruntertaktet und auch die Powerplayfunktion und die Übertaktungsfunktion von ATI verwendbar wird.

Bei mir sind die Temperaturen im Idle auf max. 48°C und unter Last im Furmark (Stresstest 82°C). Beim normalen zocken bei einer Raumtemp. von 26°C und voller Auflösung und Details (Mass Effect 2, Dragon Age und Crysis) komme ich nie über 75°C.

Übrigens alle Treiber der 10er Serie funktionieren ohne GSOD oder sonstige Abstürze und auch alle Anschlüsse wie HDMI und VGA funktionieren tadellos. 

MFG Matze


----------



## Sebi93 (8. August 2010)

was is da mit der garanti ??? und könntest du es übersetzten viellen dank 
und kannst ma pics hoch laden mit den werten ?? wärend furmark test


----------



## hiasl (8. August 2010)

Sebi93 schrieb:


> was is da mit der garanti ??? und könntest du es übersetzten viellen dank
> und kannst ma pics hoch laden mit den werten ?? wärend furmark test


 

ist doch klar, wer selbst die WLP aufträgt und daran herumschraubt, verliert die Garantieansprüche wenn etwas schief läuft.


----------



## hiasl (8. August 2010)

X-Treme1982 schrieb:


> Also Leute, es wurde jetzt schon so oft angesprochen es gibt die ganz einfache und auch gefahrlose Möglichkeit das VBios zu flashen.
> 
> Seht euch den Link an:
> 
> ...


 
Da bist du wahrscheinlich einer der wenigen oder sogar der einzige bei dem es keine Probleme nach dem neuen Bios gibt. Wäre schön wenn dies bei allen funzte.
MFG
auch der Matze


----------



## Sebi93 (8. August 2010)

was hat das flashen des vBios mit der WLP zu tun??


----------



## Naiden (8. August 2010)

Kann mir jemand, wäre super wenn eine der Asus Leuten erklären was das Modell *G73JH-TZ156V* außer dasIntel Wlan Modul noch für Änderungen/Fixes mit sich bringt?
Ist es eventuell eine Fehlbereinigtes Version?

Ich würde gerne das G73JH kaufen, bin aber extremst Verunsichert durch die ganzen Horrormeldungen.


----------



## majestick (8. August 2010)

> Also Leute, es wurde jetzt schon so oft angesprochen es gibt die ganz  einfache und auch gefahrlose Möglichkeit das VBios zu flashen.


Naja nur ist es nicht Aufgabe des Kunden ein Mangelhaftes Produkt zu reparieren bzw. zu modifizieren damit es wenigstens ein bischen Funktioniert.

Wenn ich so etwas gewollt hätte, hätte ich mir für viel weniger Geld n PC selbst zusammen gezimmert.


Bin mal gespannt was von Seitens Asus nun bald für Lösungen kommen, fakt ist mit dem einfachen Bios Update werden sie die Sache wohl nicht vom Tisch bekommen. 

Eine offizielle Rückruf Aktion wird es bestimmt auch nicht geben, ist ja schlecht für's Image  Da lassen wir die Kunden (die sich melden...) doch Ihre Books einschicken, setzen das ganze auf "Warten auf E-Teil" und zahlen Ihm das Geld zurück. So bekommt niemand etwas mit den was kann schließlich Asus dafür das irgendwelche Ersatzteil Lieferanten keine Ersatzteile Liefern können...
Aber lustiger Weise sind für neue Modelle Teile da... hmm...

Alles einfach nur traurig... 

Und der Leidtragende Kunde wird mit Sicherheit von Seitens Asus in keiner Weise entschädigt...


Grüße von
einem auf "E-Teil wartender" trauriger Kunde


----------



## bugme (8. August 2010)

Naiden schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand, wäre super wenn eine der Asus Leuten erklären was das Modell *G73JH-TZ156V* außer dasIntel Wlan Modul noch für Änderungen/Fixes mit sich bringt?
> Ist es eventuell eine Fehlbereinigtes Version?
> 
> Ich würde gerne das G73JH kaufen, bin aber extremst Verunsichert durch die ganzen Horrormeldungen.



+ Blue Ray Writer!


----------



## Palapus (8. August 2010)

majestick schrieb:


> Naja nur ist es nicht Aufgabe des Kunden ein Mangelhaftes Produkt zu reparieren bzw. zu modifizieren damit es wenigstens ein bischen Funktioniert.



Naja, wenn man sich diesen "Support" Thread hier durchliest, ist es scheinbar sehr wohl die Aufgabe des Kunden, sein mangelhaftes Produkt einsatzbereit zu machen. 

Ich frage mich überhaupt warum hier noch gefragt wird, es gibt Foren wo einem wirklich geholfen wird, nichts gegen PC-Games Hardware, aber was sich hier Support-Forum nennen darf ist ja eigentlich nur ein schlechter Witz. 

Gegen die Temperaturprobleme kann man eigentlich nur die WLP wechseln, es ist Fakt, dass dadurch die Temps von 15-20 Grad runtergehen. Garantie hin oder her, wenn Asus das nicht ordentlich machen kann, muss eben der Kunde ran. Unterstützen kann man das noch mit dem Custom Bios von einem User (Kunden!) auf notebookreview, welches die GPU auch ein wenig schont.

Diese GSOD Sache ist das schon etwas verzwickter, aber da arbeiten auch einige User (Kunden!) fieberhaft daran, das Problem zu lösen, falls es lösbar ist. Da gibt es User, bei denen die GSODs durch das Custom Bios und eine geringe Übertaktung der GPU komplett verschwanden. Es gibt aber auch die berechtigte Annahme, dass die GSODs durch einen Hardware-Defekt entstehen.

Was ich damit eigentlich sagen wollte, wenn ihr euer Gerät nicht zurückgeben oder umtauschen wollt, dann seid ihr hier an der falschen Stelle. An Problemlösungen wird wo anderes gearbeitet


----------



## BlackSHeeP (9. August 2010)

Hab mir mal teile des Theards durchgelesen und bin schockiert.
Ich selbst besitze ein Asus N61JA mit einem i5 520m und einer HD5730 dioe GPU bleibt schön unter 80°C doch die CPU steig auf bis zu 100°C an! Das kann einfach nicht sein ich habe das Gerät bereits einmal eingeschickt und es wurde nichts gemacht!
Das ist wirklich keine glanzleistung dann einfach zu sagen das die teile bis 105°C freigeben sind!
Wenn das ding mal verstaubt ist die Temperaturen im Sommer steigen komm ich bald sicherlich auf 105°C!

Für mich heißt das aufjedenfall beim nächsten Notebook, Asus? Nein danke!


----------



## X-Treme1982 (9. August 2010)

Nein bin nicht der Einzigste, ein Kumpel hat das gleiche sowie ein Arbeitskollege...haben bei allen drei Asus G73JH das 209 Bios und das modifizierte VBios der besagten Webseite geladen und gefixt.Weiterhin kann man beim aufmerksamen Lesen des Links feststellen, dass alle die die Modifikation vorgenommen haben ebenfalls keine Probleme mehr haben. Und bei allen drei Geräten, sind die Temps. im Schnitt 15°C-20°C kühler im Idle sowie im Stressstest von Furmark. Wir können die Treiber der 10er Serie verwenden ohne Abstürze GSOD usw.

Was den Garantieanspruch zwecks VBios Modifikation angeht, keine Ahnung, fakt ist das die Grafikkarte dadurch wesentlich kühler läuft und die Spannung ebenfalls nicht mehr so hoch ist. Die GPU wird demzufolge nicht mehr so stark belastet. 

Für alle die ihr VBios fixen möchten.

1. updatet euer normales Bios auf die Version 209
    (aber nicht mit WinFlash, sonder über die Updatefunktion des Bios vom  
     G73JH selbst und einem Bootfähigen USB Stick) zwecks 
     Tastaturbeleuchtung

2. Neustart duchführen lassen... und anschliessend nochmals Neustart.

3. ladet euch zunächst das Programm ATI Winflash:
techPowerUp! :: Download ATI Winflash 2.0.1.11

4. ladet euch das modifizierte VBios:
FileFront Download: StockV3 modified vBios

5. entpackt euch das Prog. ATI Winflash auf eurem Desktop

6. entpackt das Vbios stockv3.rom und kopiert es in den ATI Winflash 
    Ordner auf eurem Desktop

7. Geht in den Ordner und führt das Programm ATIWinflash mit 
    Administrator Rechten aus.

8. öffnet die Bios Datei aus dem Orner "stockv3.rom" und klickt auf den 
    Button "Program"

9. entspannt ein paar Sekunden und führt nach dem Update einen 
    Neustart durch. 

10. aktuelle Treiber 10.7 von ATI für Notebooks oder den 10.6 (bessere 
     Performance) installieren

und alles wird gut!

Nun noch das übliche, das ganze geschieht natürlich auf eigene Gefahr und ich gebe keine Garantie, aber wenn man sich an die Anleitung hält und die Programme verwendet sollte nix schief gehen.

Es hat bei drei Notebooks ohne Probleme funktioniert und alle drei funktionieren so wie es sein soll.


----------



## jaolhe (9. August 2010)

X-Treme1982 schrieb:


> Also Leute, es wurde jetzt schon so oft angesprochen es gibt die ganz einfache und auch gefahrlose Möglichkeit das VBios zu flashen.
> 
> Seht euch den Link an:
> 
> ...



Please stop telling people that this V3 bios would solve the GSOD problems with G73jh notebooks. It is just another user-made tweak introduced on Notebookreviews.com that tunes the voltage and idle clocks and also unlocks Ati Overdrive. Some tweakers have gotten a little better stability with new drivers when using this V3 bios, however 90% of the people have not.
Running for example FF XIV benchmark or Furmark still always results in screen of death in less than an hour at least, even with all the tweaks.

It is obvious that only a completely new video bios released by Asus could help here and we are still waiting for announcement that it is even coming. This 211 general beta bios mentioned here by Asus staff member has already been extnsively tested by Notebookreview.com members and it also doesn't help with gsod issue at all. SOD's are not caused by overheating and therefore some fan speed adjustments are not the solution.

Sorry for using English, my German is so terrible you wouldn't be able to understand anything...


----------



## PulsatingQuasar (9. August 2010)

If BIOS version 211 really comes without a video BIOS for the Ati 5870m then it's a joke. If the paste is applied properly the fan profile is OK.

The real problem is the paste on the GPU and the 5870m video BIOS. Asus needs to release a video BIOS like the V3 BIOS but with the GSOD fixed.

Also I think it is an outrage if you repaste the GPU to save Asus it's skin you get a warranty voided notice slapped in your face. Asus simply fucked up and the consumer has to pay for this.


----------



## Sebi93 (9. August 2010)

ma ne frage wegen dem vbios da ich hab jez schon seit längerem des 209 bios drauf hatte das aber mit winflash gemacht is ja aber egal oder??


----------



## X-Treme1982 (9. August 2010)

Sebi93 schrieb:


> ma ne frage wegen dem vbios da ich hab jez schon seit längerem des 209 bios drauf hatte das aber mit winflash gemacht is ja aber egal oder??


 
Jo das ist egal, habe es nur erwähnt weil viele nach dem Bios Update über WinFlash keine funtionierende Tastaturbeleuchtung mehr hatten.


----------



## Sebi93 (9. August 2010)

soo hab mich jez noch ma genau informirt die garantie is dann auch wech wenn man den v3 bios drauf macht weils nich von asus is


----------



## X-Treme1982 (9. August 2010)

Sebi93 schrieb:


> soo hab mich jez noch ma genau informirt die garantie is dann auch wech wenn man den v3 bios drauf macht weils nich von asus is


 
Tja dann eben keine Garantie, aber wer jetzt sein Notebook wegen der Grafikkarte zur RMA sendet, muss wochenlang auf Ersatzteile (sprich Grafikkarte) warten oder dem wird ein Rückkauf angeboten.
Also wenn die Grafikkarte sowieso nicht getauscht wird wegen Mangel an Ersatzteilen, was solls. Ausserdem kann die Garantie maximal für die Grafikkarte verweigert werden. Entschärft es mir eine Festplatte oder die CPU oder sonstiges, muss Asus trotzdem dem Garantieanspruch gerecht werden.


----------



## majestick (9. August 2010)

> Ausserdem kann die Garantie maximal für die Grafikkarte verweigert werden


 naja nicht ganz korrekt... aber ich sag ja muss jeder selber wissen was er / sie tut.

alleine das bios bringt es ja auch nicht wirklich von daher schön blöd wenn man sich dabei noch das bios abschießt und keine garantie mehr hat...


----------



## sh4q (9. August 2010)

die 4. Woche bricht bald bei mir und der RMA an.
Sollte es zu dieser besagten "E-Mail" kommen, bei der mir ein Rückkaufangebot gemacht wird, wie wird dann der weitere Verlauf sein?
Ich möchte nicht noch länger auf mein Notebook warten und mir von dem Geld ein anderes kaufen, da ich darauf angewiesen bin.
Ich habe noch das Netzteil und den Akku vom Gerät bei mir daheim, da es hieß diese nicht einzuschicken, falls nicht unbedingt benötigt.

Ich freue mich über Antworten.

Danke im Vorraus.


----------



## Sebi93 (9. August 2010)

allso hab jez des neue bios drauf allso des 211 der lässt den lüfter bei mir jez ab 88°C (95°C mit 209 bios) hörbar auf drehn so alls ob er auf 100% geht trots allem steigen die temps immer weiter bis zur 99°C da hab ich dann furmark abgebrochen das hat so ca. 5-8 min gedauert bis es da war. allso denke ich um die temps runter zu bekommen wird auf jeden fall eine neue WLP benötigt da dieses Bios denn lüfter ja schon früher auf drehen läst, jedoch taktet er die graka im idiel betrieb so wies aus schaut nicht runter von allein wie der v3bios naja wärde die infos auch mall direckt nem asus mit arbeiter geben da das 211bios ja noch nicht offciel drausen ist und es ja noch geändert werden kann ^^


----------



## Sequence (10. August 2010)

sh4q schrieb:


> die 4. Woche bricht bald bei mir und der RMA an.
> Sollte es zu dieser besagten "E-Mail" kommen, bei der mir ein Rückkaufangebot gemacht wird, wie wird dann der weitere Verlauf sein?
> Ich möchte nicht noch länger auf mein Notebook warten und mir von dem Geld ein anderes kaufen, da ich darauf angewiesen bin.
> Ich habe noch das Netzteil und den Akku vom Gerät bei mir daheim, da es hieß diese nicht einzuschicken, falls nicht unbedingt benötigt.
> ...



Hi,

Folgendes wird dich erwarten.
Nach 30 Tagen RMA wird dir eine email zugesendet, in der du dich entscheiden kannst, ob du auf die Reparatur warten willst oder ob du den Rückkauf in Anspruch nimmst.
Für den Rückkauf hast du 14 Tage Zeit dich zu melden. Danach verfällt dieser Anspruch.
Du bekommst 2 Formulare, in denen du deine Adresse, den Händler, von dem du das G73 gekauft hast, und deine Bankverbindung (IBAN und BIC CODE)  eintragen mußt. Das Ganze sendest du per Post, Fax oder email unterschrieben an Asus zurück. 
In dem Schreiben steht, daß das Netzteil nicht mehr zu Asus geschickt werden muß wenn man alles andere mit zur Reparatur eingeschickt hat.
Ansonsten muß das Zubehör zu Asus eingeschickt werden.
Die Portokosten werden übrigens nicht erstattet.
Ein Unding, denn das Ganze geht nach Holland.
Innerhalb 2 Wochen bekommst du dann eine Rückkaufbestätigung, in der steht, wieviel du vom Kaufpreis zurückerstattet bekommst.

Bis 6 Monate - 100%
6-12 Monate 80%
12 bis 24 Monate 60%
und 24 - 36 monate 40% des Kaufpreises.

Anschließend nimmt Asus innerhalb 30 Tagen die Zahlung vor.

Also rechne nochmal mit 1,5 bis 2 Monaten, bis du deine Kohle wieder siehst.
Cool, oder!?


----------



## bugme (10. August 2010)

Sequence schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Folgendes wird dich erwarten.
> Nach 30 Tagen RMA wird dir eine email zugesendet, in der du dich entscheiden kannst, ob du auf die Reparatur warten willst oder ob du den Rückkauf in Anspruch nimmst.
> ...



omg geht das nicht schneller?? -.-


----------



## sh4q (10. August 2010)

Mir graut es jetzt schon davor...furchtbar.


----------



## linksaussen (10. August 2010)

sh4q schrieb:


> Mir graut es jetzt schon davor...furchtbar.


Ich habe die berühmte Mail bereits vor 10 Tagen erhalten. Muss man die noch bei mir liegenden Teile unaufgefordert in die Niederlande senden oder kommt da noch eine Aufforderung? Ich habe die Dokumente ausgefüllt und per Mail an ASUS geschickt. Ich habe in der Mail auch gefragt, wie es mit den Teilen aussieht. ASUS hat sich binnen 24 Stunden gemeldet und gesagt, sobald die Zahlungsbestätigung vorliegt, gibt es weitere Details...

... muss ich jetzt was tun?


----------



## Bananenjunge (10. August 2010)

Bei Mafia 2 (demo) ist ein Bechmark dabei, könnte mal jemand mit dem großen das laufen lassen? Hab 1600x900 alles auf maximmal und Physx aus im schnitt zwischen 32-35fps!  würde mich über vergleichsergebnisse freuen  Wenn man das Physx aktiviert eiert man mit 15-18fps dahin XD


----------



## juced (10. August 2010)

@Asus

die G73JH Serie hätte eine perfekte Kühlung, und einen sehr leisen Betrieb, 
wenn die Grafikkarte im Idle selber runtertakten würde!
Die Grafikkarte läuft im Idle auf "Volllast", hat um die 60°C,
würde die Grafikkarte endlich runtertakten, wenn sie nicht so beansprucht wird, dann stimmt auch das, mit was Asus wirbt, 

eine perfekte Kühlung und leiser Betrieb! Der Laptop ist eigentlich sowieso recht leise, wenn man bedenkt, dass er auf "Volllast" im Idle läuft.


*Mensch, das kann doch nicht so schwer sein, ASUS, bringt endlich ein Bios oder sonst was raus, damit die Grafikkarte im Powerplay runtertaktet!*
Dann kauf ich mir das Gerät, ansonsten sicher nicht, solang das nicht geht!


----------



## Pharao02 (10. August 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Frage zu den Prozessorkernen. Ich habe mein G73 ziemlich neu und installiere zur Zeit der Reihe nach wichtige Software. Außerdem teste ich immer wieder die Spiele Performance wenn ich Zeit habe, was bisher kaum der Fall war. Und natürlich möchte ich die Temperatur Problematik nicht aus den Augen verlieren.

Jetzt die Frage zu den Prozessorkernen: Bis gerade eben habe ich bei HWInfo32 immer im unten linken System Summary Feld die vier Prozessorkerne arbeiten gesehen. Jetzt tauchen dort auf einmalnur noch zwei Kerne Core0 und Core1 auf. Woran liegt das. Haben sich zwei Kerne verabschiedet? Auch CPU-Z zeigt mir nur zwei Cores an??

Wenn ich die Auslastung im Windows eigenen Task-Manager mir ansehe, kann ich aber 4 Core Auswertungen sehen. 

Woran kann das liegen? Gibt es eine Möglichkeit zu sehen, ob alle vier Kerne richtig arbeiten? Warum sind 2 Kerne auf einmal weg im HWInfo? Die letzte Installation auf dem PC war GData Internet Sicherheit, aber daran kann es doch wohl nicht liegen?

Danke.

____________________________

Als Ergänzung muss ich feststellen, dass keine der Temperatur Softwaren die ich zur Zeit probiere 4 Kerne erkennt, alle zeigen mir zwei Core Anzeigen.


----------



## Sequence (10. August 2010)

linksaussen schrieb:


> Ich habe die berühmte Mail bereits vor 10 Tagen erhalten. Muss man die noch bei mir liegenden Teile unaufgefordert in die Niederlande senden oder kommt da noch eine Aufforderung? Ich habe die Dokumente ausgefüllt und per Mail an ASUS geschickt. Ich habe in der Mail auch gefragt, wie es mit den Teilen aussieht. ASUS hat sich binnen 24 Stunden gemeldet und gesagt, sobald die Zahlungsbestätigung vorliegt, gibt es weitere Details...
> 
> ... muss ich jetzt was tun?



Die sagen wohl jedem was anderes. Ich hab auch gefragt und bekam als Antwort, daß ich die Teile an die auf dem Formular angegebene Adresse schicken soll (also in die Niederlande).
Hab den Kram in ein Paket und meine NLA Nr. + die ehemalige RMA Nr. groß und breit auf einen Zettel mit meiner Adresse geschrieben.
Wenn die das so net raffen dann weiß ich auch net mehr was ich von Asus halten soll. 
So langsam geht mir der Verein tierisch auf den Senkel


----------



## Pharao02 (10. August 2010)

Pharao02 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> Jetzt die Frage zu den Prozessorkernen: Bis gerade eben habe ich bei HWInfo32 immer im unten linken System Summary Feld die vier Prozessorkerne arbeiten gesehen. Jetzt tauchen dort auf einmalnur noch zwei Kerne Core0 und Core1 auf. Woran liegt das. Haben sich zwei Kerne verabschiedet? Auch CPU-Z zeigt mir nur zwei Cores an??
> ...




Problem mit Hilfe Google gelöst:
Ich hatte in der MSCONFIG etwas zum Start verändert, das war wohl verantwortlich......

Start->Ausführen->"msconfig"->Reiter "Start"->"Erweiterte Optionen"->Button vor "Prozessoranzahl" deaktivieren. 

Jetzt sind wieder alle 4 Cores zu sehen.


----------



## RAX2 (11. August 2010)

Hey, ich dreh noch durch mit dem PC,
Ich spiel ganz normal ein Spiel (Trine)
Und der PC fährt einfach so ohne Vorwarnung mitten im Spiel neu hoch
Er sagt aber nichtmal etwas von wegen fehlerhaft hinuntergefahren sondern geht einfach aus und wieder an...
Woran kann denn das liegen?
Überhitzung?
Also ich hab Windows 7 komplett frisch installiert vor einigerzeit, und nur n paar Creative Softwares wieder draufgeladen also kanns da ja eigentlich nicht dranliegen oder?

Gerade habe ich FurMark am laufen und habe auch den extreme Hitze Modus ein, hier startet er nie neu und ging bisher auch nicht über 102 Grad hinaus...
Und die normale GPU Werktemperatur wenn ich aufm Desktop bin und eigentlich nichts mache liegt bei 71 Grad, das ist doch extrem zuviel oder?

Sry, ich hab mir die letzten 100 Seiten jetzt nich alles durchlesen können aber anscheinend ist das hier ja ein populäres Problem oder?
Sollte ichs auch mal mit dem neuen Bios probieren oder ist das ein Hardware Problem und ich muss ihn einschicken?

Danke für eure Hilfe!!

Edit: Habe gerade beim Spielen noch mal hwMonitor laufengehabt und ab und zu per AltTab die Temperatur geprüft, war bei max 107° und ist nach 10 Minuten wieder abgestürzt das Spiel...
Ach und ist es normal das fast nru der rechte Lüfter arbeitet und der linke vieel weniger macht=?


----------



## Sequence (11. August 2010)

RAX2 schrieb:


> Ach und ist es normal das fast nru der rechte Lüfter arbeitet und der linke vieel weniger macht=?



Ja, rechts is für GPU, links für CPU.
Wegen dem Neustart. Schalte mal den automatischen Neustart nach einem Bluescreen aus. Dann bekommst du evtl. mehr Infos was dran Schuld sein könnte.


----------



## linksaussen (11. August 2010)

Sequence schrieb:


> Die sagen wohl jedem was anderes. Ich hab auch gefragt und bekam als Antwort, daß ich die Teile an die auf dem Formular angegebene Adresse schicken soll (also in die Niederlande).
> Hab den Kram in ein Paket und meine NLA Nr. + die ehemalige RMA Nr. groß und breit auf einen Zettel mit meiner Adresse geschrieben.
> Wenn die das so net raffen dann weiß ich auch net mehr was ich von Asus halten soll.
> So langsam geht mir der Verein tierisch auf den Senkel



Hast Du Deine Zahlungsbestätigung schon erhalten? 
Ich hoffe nicht, dass die jetzt warten, bis die die Teile haben und ich warte bis die Zahlungsbestätigung kommt... hab mir nämlich schon einen neuen Rechner (Desktop) statt des G73 gekauft, daher bin ich auf das Geld angewiesen. Habe denen eben nochmals eine E-Mail geschrieben. Mal sehen, was passiert.


----------



## KrezzyKid (11. August 2010)

X-Treme1982 schrieb:


> Also Leute, es wurde jetzt schon so oft angesprochen es gibt die ganz einfache und auch gefahrlose Möglichkeit das VBios zu flashen.
> 
> Seht euch den Link an:
> 
> ...



So ein Quatsch!

Ich hab gerade mal aus lauter Verzweiflung das vBIOS draufgespielt und mir um Haaresbreite meinen Laptop gebricked: Beim ersten Durchlauf meldete das ATI Flash tool "ERROR!" und stieg halb verrichteter Dinge aus - während des ERASE-Vorgangs wohlgemerkt. Wollte mich aber noch zum Neustart drängen. 

Leute seid ja vorsichtig beim flashen - Ihr macht aus eurem High-End-Laptop schneller einen 1700,- EUR teuren Ziegelstein ohne Garantie, als euch lieb ist!

Im dritten Anlauf hat das Flashen dann aber doch funktioniert. 
Aber gebracht hat's gar nix!

Außer dem 10.7a Catalyst, der _nur_ Abstürze und GSODs produziert funktioniert _kein_ einziger Treiber, ganz egal ob Mobility oder nicht. 

Mich würde in der Tat interessieren, wie andere in diesem Forum einen 10.6er Treiber ans Laufen bekommen...


----------



## C.C.[ASUS] (11. August 2010)

KrezzyKid schrieb:


> So ein Quatsch!
> 
> Ich hab gerade mal aus lauter Verzweiflung das vBIOS draufgespielt und mir um Haaresbreite meinen Laptop gebricked: Beim ersten Durchlauf meldete das ATI Flash tool "ERROR!" und stieg halb verrichteter Dinge aus - während des ERASE-Vorgangs wohlgemerkt. Wollte mich aber noch zum Neustart drängen.
> 
> ...



Hm... das ist sehr merkwürdig, denn auf unserem G73Jh was ich hier stehen hab habe ich alle off. Treiber installiert bekommen.

Allerdings sagt das HQ das nur ASUS geteste Treiber zu empfehlen sind, und verwendet werden sollten.


----------



## numbb (11. August 2010)

C.C.[ASUS] schrieb:


> Hm... das ist sehr merkwürdig, denn auf unserem G73Jh was ich hier stehen hab habe ich alle off. Treiber installiert bekommen.
> 
> Allerdings sagt das HQ das nur ASUS geteste Treiber zu empfehlen sind, und verwendet werden sollten.



Jaja... Bei euch läuft ja immer alles und Probleme gibt's keine.
Und was das HQ sagt geht mir am allerwertesten vorbei.
Wenn ich ne 5870 da drin habe ist es ja wohl selbstverständlich das
alle danach erscheinenden Treiber von ATI damit auch problemlos funktionieren!!
Dies ist nicht der Fall. Hab mir übrigens das vbios von MSI drauf gemacht. Wer braucht schon HDMI oder VGA! Hauptsache keine Abstürze mehr. An eurem Biosupdate könnt ihr verrecken und das war mein letztes Asus Produkt.

Veräppeln kann ich mich alleine.

Schönen Tag noch...


----------



## Fried Rubberduck (11. August 2010)

Hallo zusammen!

@C.C.[ASUS]
Habt Ihr von Eurem HQ schon eine Zeitschiene und genaue Inhalte für das 211er BIOS bekommen?
Gibt es evtl. schon ne Info oder Stellungnahme zur WLP?


----------



## juced (11. August 2010)

was bringt denn das bios 211 update neues mit sich?

dass die grafik runtertaktet glaub ich ist noch nicht damit gelöst oder?


----------



## Sebi93 (11. August 2010)

nein so wie ichs bemerckt hab bis jez das der lüfter etwas früher auf dreht und naja hatte bis jez noch kein GSOD ^^ und hab den jez 3 tage drauf aber werden dazu noch ma was nach dem weekend sagen da ich da auf einer lan bin


----------



## sh4q (11. August 2010)

Neues Update meiner RMA, ich mags kaum glauben:

*Auftragsnachverfolgung*

*Status des Auftrags: 		**Gerät ausgeliefert*



Da bin ich ja mal gespannt


----------



## BambergT (11. August 2010)

[Leute seid ja vorsichtig beim flashen - Ihr macht aus eurem High-End-Laptop schneller einen 1700,- EUR teuren Ziegelstein ohne Garantie, als euch lieb ist!
Im dritten Anlauf hat das Flashen dann aber doch funktioniert. 
Aber gebracht hat's gar nix!
Außer dem 10.7a Catalyst, der _nur_ Abstürze und GSODs produziert funktioniert _kein_ einziger Treiber, ganz egal ob Mobility oder nicht. 
Mich würde in der Tat interessieren, wie andere in diesem Forum einen 10.6er Treiber ans Laufen bekommen...[/QUOTE]

Dem stimme ich zu - geht beim flashen was schief lacht nur ASUS da die RMA dann kostenpflichtig wird !
Gebt die Books lieber zum Einstampfen zurück . denn mehr ham die Dinger net zu bieten und kauft euch etwas was funktioniert. 

ASUS wird keine Lösung anbieten - der BIOS 2.11 war der nächste Reinfall 
und Ersatzteile sind noch immer nicht in Sicht. Der Mann mit dem Schlauchboot, der die Ersatzteile liefern sollte ist zwischenzeitlich ertrunken oder hate die falsche Abzweige genommen und in der Antarktis erfroren.....

ASUS zeigt uns in diesem sogennaten Supportforum wie man sich Kundenvertrauen erwirbt. Glanzleistung auf ganzer Linie. 
Für jeden BWL Marketigstudenten ein Referenzbeispiel wie man alles richtig macht.


----------



## sh4q (11. August 2010)

naja, anscheinend haben sie wieder ersatzteile, meines wurde repariert, und ich später eingeschickt als andere hier.


----------



## Bananenjunge (11. August 2010)

also ich hatte am anfang mit dem 211 bios nen GSOD, seit dem nichts mehr... die Temperaturen sind mir wurscht, denn ich habe 3 jahre garantie! Es wird mir getauscht wenn was abraucht und in 3 Jahren ist der laptop eh nicht mehr zum spielen geeignet, dann kommt halt ein neuer her! Sonst bin ich mit dem lappy super zufrieden und ich möchte ihn nicht missen  natürlich wäre ein Powerplay besser, vorallem wegen der besseren akkulaufzeit, aber gut was man nicht ändern kann...

Was natürlich noch voll super wäre wenn die leute die "nur" das kleine haben auf den Grafikchip im Prozessor zurückgreifen könnten und die 5870 nur bei 3D anwendungen benützt werden würde


----------



## majestick (11. August 2010)

@sh4q

oder sie haben nur den lüfter gereinigt *LOL* soll ja vorkommen..........


----------



## jochenf (11. August 2010)

> Habt Ihr von Eurem HQ schon eine Zeitschiene und genaue Inhalte für das 211er BIOS bekommen?


Das BIOS liegt längst auf dem Asus FTP-Server.

Changelog angeblich:
-  To support WiMax device for Wireless Console 3.
- The wireless LED will not be changed after WiMax device is turned on or off via Wireless Console 3 interface.
- Wireless Console 3 will see WiMax but not BT and the system has BT but not WiMax device.
- Locked USB interface or BT device in BIOS Setup utility and boot to  OS, Wireless Console still have Bluetooth icon but Bluetooth device is  still present in device manager.
- Wireless Console will still show BT/WiMax icon after locking all USB ports.
- To update thermal policy for VGA TSD issue.


----------



## Sebi93 (11. August 2010)

das mit der grafikchip hab ich mir auch schon gedacht nur bin ich mir nich sicher das ob der core einen hat?? weil manche von den i7 hat ja keinen


----------



## Sebi93 (11. August 2010)

mall ne kleine frage was soll eigntlich genau der twin turbo mode bringen??


----------



## micky72 (11. August 2010)

seltsam, dass die Changelogs von einem Forenteilnehmer schneller herausgefunden werden, als hier die Asus Mitarbeiter die Anpassungen kund tun.... irgendwie genau wie beim 2.09er...



ich vermute, da ja keinen genauen Auskünfte kommen, dass lediglich die Lüftersteuerung geändert wurde...

Dringend erforderlich ist wirklich das Runtertakten auf 300 mhz im Idle, da dies auch noch ein unnötiger Energieverbrauch ist....

Ich bitte wirklich, das Thema beim HQ auf höchster Stufe zu priorisieren.....


----------



## Sebi93 (11. August 2010)

mann kann die graka selbst auf 300/1000 mhz tacken über's CCC oder einfach auf den Battery modus gehn(da müsste des alls standart)sein wenn man nur so im internet rum macht oder was weis ich noch wo man die graka nicht großartig braucht, blöd halt nur das die des noch nicht von allein macht, aber an den temps im idle ändert des bei mir noch ca. 4-5°C


----------



## jochenf (11. August 2010)

Du kannst z.B. damit auch beliebig runtertakten (habe 48°C statt 62°C mit 100/300).

Schon peinlich was Asus hier veranstaltet anstatt mal ein ordentliches vBIOS raus zu geben...


----------



## Sebi93 (11. August 2010)

kann man des einfach zusaätlich benutzen ja ne??


----------



## jochenf (11. August 2010)

Ja, musst du halt nach jedem Windows Neustart wieder aufrufen und neu setzen.

Perfekt zum testen, fest im BIOS wäre natürlich sinnvoller...


----------



## Sequence (11. August 2010)

linksaussen schrieb:


> Hast Du Deine Zahlungsbestätigung schon erhalten?
> Ich hoffe nicht, dass die jetzt warten, bis die die Teile haben und ich warte bis die Zahlungsbestätigung kommt... hab mir nämlich schon einen neuen Rechner (Desktop) statt des G73 gekauft, daher bin ich auf das Geld angewiesen. Habe denen eben nochmals eine E-Mail geschrieben. Mal sehen, was passiert.



Ne, hab ich noch net. Aber die 14 Tage sind ja noch net um.
Asus wird sicher die vollen 14 Tage ausschöpfen. Denn je später sie die Kohle auszahlen, um so länger können sie damit arbeiten. Frechheit! Und dann natürlich nochmal 30 Tage warten. Innerhalb 30 Tage heißt bei denen dann wahrscheinlich am 30. Tag. Muha 
Service gleich NULL!
Von Asus kommt mir nix mehr ins Haus, das steht fest.
So ein Galama...


----------



## Evangelion (12. August 2010)

Bananenjunge schrieb:


> die Temperaturen sind mir wurscht, denn ich habe 3 jahre garantie! Es wird mir getauscht wenn was abraucht und in 3 Jahren ist der laptop eh nicht mehr zum spielen geeignet, dann kommt halt ein neuer her!


 
So sehe ich das inzwischen auch. Werde mir meine Garantie jedenfalls nicht dadurch kaputtmachen indem ich selbst ein vBIOS für die GPU aufspiele oder ne andere WLP auftrage. Solange ich keine GSOD's habe ist mir die Temperatur schnuppe.


----------



## juced (12. August 2010)

auch die 1000 MHz sollten runtergetaktet werden, der speichertakt glaub ich ist das...
natürlich wie schon gesagt, der gpu takt auch von 700 MHz auch..

so schwer kann das doch nicht sein...


----------



## Okolyth (12. August 2010)

Hi

habe auch seit kurzem das G73JH.
Leider habe ich Treads wie diesen hier erst nach dem Kauf entdeckt, vorher nur die tollen Reviews gelesen, war nirgendwo die Rede von Totalausfällen durch Temperatur 

Habe den Fehler sehr spät bemerkt, hatte die ersten Tage nur alles installiert und kurz getestet, aber erst nach rund einer Woche das erste mal richtig Race Driver:Grid gespielt. 2 Minuten habe ich geschafft. Ich habe keine GSODs, aber das Display wird schwarz und Laptop fährt komplett runter.
Temperaturüberwachung zeigt das es über 100 Grad heiss wird beim spielen, wann es aussteigt kann ich nicht mehr sagen da ich Anfangs noch nicht mitgeloggt hatte.

Habe folgendes erfolglos durchgeführt:
-Biosupdate auf 2.09
-Biosupdate auf 2.11
-Catalyst auf 10.7

Und nun zum testen das modifizierte vBios, nachdem 2.11 auch absolut nix brachte.

Gestern einen ausfürlichen Dauertest gemacht, Grid, Dirt2, Starcraft 2,... nach 5 Stunden kein Absturz. Immerhin 

Temperatur hab ich mitgeloggt, Im Idle hat die GPU rund 71 Grad, beim spielen PERMANENT zwischen 100 und 108!
Scheint wohl durch das Bios minimal runtergegangen zu sein so das sie noch nicht abschaltet aber das ist echt eine Frechheit von Asus! Sowas darf nicht das Haus des Herstellers verlassen!!!

Nun habe ich überhaupt keine Lust irgentwas zu unternehmen. Habe eine Woche lang alles schön eingerichtet und nun auch Lust das Ding zu benutzen.
Wenn ich den Tread so verfolge macht es keinen Sinn das Teil bei Amazon zu tauschen, was sie auch nicht mehr zu tun scheinen, weil es Glücksspiel ist ob der nächste besser wird. Eine RMA sehe ich auch nicht ein, 8 Wochen warten damits fast genauso wie vorher ist, bei einem Neugerät?

Ich werd noch ein paar Tage warten und spielen, falls keine Abstürze mehr kommen läuft die Kiste, egal was die Temperaturen sagen, ist doch deren Problem. 
Wenn es irgentwann abraucht schick ichs auf Garantie zu Asus, das Problem ist schließlich bekannt und bis dahin bestimmt zu Tausenden passiert. Bis dahin hab ich hoffentlich Glück das ich Spaß am Gerät habe.
Wenn es die Tage vorher wieder passiert geb ichs komplett zurück, will dann keinen Ersatz. Wozu den Stress machen wenn der Ersatz womöglich das gleiche Problem hat. 
Werd auch auf keinen Fall selbst Hand anlegen und die Wärmeleitpaste ändern, das geht ja bei einem Neugerät überhaupt nicht.

Also mal ein paar Tage beobachten und weiter ärgern das ich das nicht vorher gelesen habe, sonst hätte ich wohl zum MSI gegriffen.

Das ist ein Epic Fail! Die Probleme werden hier seit Monaten gepostet und es gibt NULL Lösungen von Asus die das Bios/vBios/Treiber/... in irgenteiner Weise bei diesem Problem verbessern...nicht mal ein Zugeständins das sie bei der WLP und der Montage geschlampt haben...


----------



## numbb (12. August 2010)

Okolyth schrieb:


> nicht mal ein Zugeständins das sie bei der WLP und der Montage geschlampt haben...




**Ironie an**
Da waren die Kinderhände wohl nicht klein genug um das Pad richtig zu verpacken.
**Ironie aus**


Sowas nennt man Kundenverarsche. Das darf einem großen Konzern wie Asus niemals passieren und dann wird so getan als ob nix ist weil deren Geräte ja alle top sind. Selten so gelacht. Sich einen inne Tasche lügen für 6,50€ Stundenlohn. Schämt euch!

Das Problem besteht ja weltweit und nicht nur hier.

Werd meins auch zurückgeben und dann never ever Asus again!


----------



## micky72 (12. August 2010)

@Okolyth

mach das auf keinen Fall, über 100 Grad solltest du wirklich nicht akzeptieren..

ich habe 3 Notebooks an Amazon zurückgegeben, das ist sinnvoller, als es zur RMA zu schicken, was man hier so hört....


Welche positiven Rezensionen meinst du eigentlich ? Falls du die bei amazon meinst, bitte ich dich, selbst eine zu schreiben... ich verstehe auch nicht, wieso das Problem in den Rezensionen verschwiegen wird...


----------



## C.C.[ASUS] (12. August 2010)

Also 108°C ist definitiv nicht i.O. auch wenn der Kern bis 111°C Spezifiziert ist,
Stimmt bei diesem Wert was nicht am Gerät.

Nochmal als Erinnerung es ist keine Wärmeleitpaste, sondern ein Pad das direkt mit der Kühleinheit kommt.


----------



## numbb (12. August 2010)

micky72 schrieb:


> Welche positiven Rezensionen meinst du eigentlich ? Falls du die bei amazon meinst, bitte ich dich, selbst eine zu schreiben... ich verstehe auch nicht, wieso das Problem in den Rezensionen verschwiegen wird...



Wahrscheinlich schreibt Asus die selber! Rofl...


----------



## Okolyth (12. August 2010)

micky72 schrieb:


> @Okolyth
> 
> mach das auf keinen Fall, über 100 Grad solltest du wirklich nicht akzeptieren..
> 
> ...



Gute Reviews gibts in Massen, hier die ersten drei die mir Google ausgespuckt hat, die heben die kühle Temperatur sogar noch hervor!

Notebookcheck: Test Asus G73JH (ATI HD 5870) Gaming-Notebook

Hardwareoverclock.com | Test: ASUS G73 Notebook - G73JH TY033V

Tests - ASUS G73JH-TY042V - Tarnkappengamer mit ATI HD5870 auf notebookjournal.de

Ach mist, vielleicht schicke ich es die Tage doch zurück zu Amazon, sonst ärgere ich mich ja doch früher oder später drüber.


----------



## juced (12. August 2010)

C.C.[ASUS] schrieb:


> Also 108°C ist definitiv nicht i.O. auch wenn der Kern bis 111°C Spezifiziert ist,
> Stimmt bei diesem Wert was nicht am Gerät.
> 
> Nochmal als Erinnerung es ist keine Wärmeleitpaste, sondern ein Pad das direkt mit der Kühleinheit kommt.




vielleicht sollte man einfach nur auf die gute alte wärmeleitpaste zurückgreifen, als das schrott pad zu verbauen


----------



## sh4q (12. August 2010)

Gerade kam mein repariertes G73JH zurück, samt nem neuen Akku, jetzt hab ich 2 
Die Tastaturbeleuchtung geht wieder und die temps sind fast um 15°C besser zudem Taktekt die GPU auf 300/1000MHZ runter, aufm Desktop hab ich ein "BurnInTest Certificate von Asus" welches wohl besagt dass alle Teile in Ordnung sind.


----------



## BambergT (12. August 2010)

sh4q schrieb:


> Gerade kam mein repariertes G73JH zurück, samt nem neuen Akku, jetzt hab ich 2
> 
> Sicher das das Dein Book ist ??? Die machen aber echt nur Mist -
> 
> ...


 
Wie hoch ist denn jetzt die Temp ?? Was ist mit GSOD - kannste nen anderen Treiber als den ASUS original Treiber benutzen ??
Welche Teile haben die denn gewechselt bzw was wurde repariert ??


----------



## BambergT (12. August 2010)

Okolyth schrieb:


> Gute Reviews gibts in Massen, hier die ersten drei die mir Google ausgespuckt hat, die heben die kühle Temperatur sogar noch hervor!
> 
> Notebookcheck: Test Asus G73JH (ATI HD 5870) Gaming-Notebook
> 
> ...


 

Der Knaller ist das in deren Foren die Beschwerdewelle rollt und die das Book immer noch in den Bestenlisten haben. Ein Nachtest mit einem irgendwo gekauften würde denen vieleicht die Augen öffnen .....


----------



## sh4q (12. August 2010)

BambergT schrieb:


> Wie hoch ist denn jetzt die Temp ?? Was ist mit GSOD - kannste nen anderen Treiber als den ASUS original Treiber benutzen ??
> Welche Teile haben die denn gewechselt bzw was wurde repariert ??



Mein Book ist es definitiv, die Seriennummern stimmen über ein.
Bin grade bei ner Windows Neuinstallation, dann kann ich genaueres sagen.
Auf dem Lieferschein von Bitronic steht:
Lüfter gereinigt, Bios Update von v. 206 auf v. 211 durchgeführt,
technischer Test erfolgreich durchgeführt
Tastaturbeleuchtung erfolgreich getestet
BurnInTest 30min erfolgreich durchgeführt und Protokoll auf Desktop abgelegt,
3D Benchmark Test erfolgreich durchgeführt
Notebooktest erfolgreich abgeschlossen.

Von ner Reperatur steht nüx.

Update: Catalyst 10.7 hat sich probemlos installieren lassen.


----------



## juced (12. August 2010)

@sh4q


lol, da habens wir wieder, 

Lüfter wurde gereinigt 

wie hoch ist die temp im idle von der gpu?
danke


----------



## sh4q (12. August 2010)

im idle liegt sie grad bei 48°C bei 22°C Zimmertemp.


----------



## jochenf (13. August 2010)

Kannst du mal bitte die vBIOS-Version noch auslesen?


----------



## Okolyth (13. August 2010)

sh4q schrieb:


> im idle liegt sie grad bei 48°C bei 22°C Zimmertemp.



48? Sowas gibt es? 

Ich hab exakt 22 Grad mehr im Idle! 

Zu der "Reparatur", da haben sie doch irgentwas unterschlagen beim Aufzählen der Punkte. Nur durch Reinigung eines (sauberen, da schließlich neu) Lüfters und aufspielen des 2.11 Bios, welches bei anderen Modellen nix gebracht hat, bekommt man doch nicht die Temperaturen derart in den Griff.

Die haben bestimmt mehr gemacht, und sei es nur das Kühlpad ausgetauscht und richtig positioniert...

Naja, ich hab meinen gestern zurück in den Urzustand versetzt und verpackt, geht heute zurück zu Amazon, bin mal gespannt wann der Ersatz kommt und ob ich dann Glück habe.


----------



## micky72 (13. August 2010)

@sh4q

stimmt es wirklich, dass deine GPU jetzt im Netzbetrieb auf 300 MHZ runtertaktet ? Was ist denn für ein Prodil aktiviert in power4gear ?

Teste bitte die max Temps bei Spielen....

Dass v211 soll doch nicht die gpu runtertakten können, oder jetzt doch ???


----------



## Fried Rubberduck (13. August 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

hat von Euch schon jemand selbst das 211er BIOS auf unsere mobile Herdplatte gezogen?
Gibt es hier auch irgendwelche Ausfälle wie Tastatürbleuchtung, ...?

Also zu meinem Neuen läßt sich mittlerweile sagen dass ein LAN-Party-CS:S-Dauertest es nicht über 88 Grad bringt, mit dem 10.7ner Treiber keine Ausfälle, Hänger oder GSOD ...


----------



## Okolyth (13. August 2010)

Fried Rubberduck schrieb:


> hat von Euch schon jemand selbst das 211er BIOS auf unsere mobile Herdplatte gezogen?
> Gibt es hier auch irgendwelche Ausfälle wie Tastatürbleuchtung, ...?



Ich habs geflasht und Tastaturbeleuchtung etc war alles i.O.

Allerdings habe ich es mit USB Stick direkt vom BIOS aus geflasht und nicht mit WinFlash unter Windows, da soll es generell öfter Probleme geben.


----------



## Fried Rubberduck (13. August 2010)

@Okolyth
Alles klar, danke!
Dann versuch ich das heute Abend mal!


----------



## majestick (13. August 2010)

mal so zur info,

habe heute mit asus telefoniert und die aussage erhalten das heute morgen die E-Teile angekommen sein. (MB, Kühler)
lasse mich dann mal überraschen kann sich ja dann nur noch um tage handeln bis das book wieder hier ist 

Grüße


----------



## juced (13. August 2010)

hab heute mein tz46v auf 211 geflashed, 
tastaturbeleuchtung geht noch.
gpu taktet selber noch nicht runter.


----------



## sh4q (13. August 2010)

Zum runtertakten nun folgendes, ich habe mal etwas getestet.
Mit dem aktuellen 10.7 Catalyst taktet die GPU nicht mehr runter, und die temps steigen auch an, mit dem von der Treiber CD installiertem Treiber geht sie auf 300MHZ/1000MHZ runter.
Wie lese ich die vBios version aus, mit GPU-Z?


----------



## juced (13. August 2010)

@sh4q 

hat vorher die gpu mit bios 211 und dem alten graka treiber von der cd selber runtergetaktet ??


----------



## bugme (13. August 2010)

Hey,

mein Status ist von "Waiting for Materials/Spare Parts " zurück auf "Repairing" gegangen. Cool, da ich auf das nb angewiesen bin, hoffe ich mal, dass danach auch alles funktioniert! ;D

btw. habs gerade mal vor ca. 2 Wochen eingesendet! Scheint so als ob wieder Teile da sind 

Edit: 15:39 Uhr -> Ready for shipping


----------



## Herask (13. August 2010)

Aaaaaaahhhhh!!!!

ICH ARMER ÖSTERREICHER MUSSTE AUF MEIN G73 SCHON VIEL LÄNGER WARTEN! UND AUF DIE ERSATZTEILE WARTE ICH WOHL JETZT AUCH WIEDER LÄNGER ALS ALLE ANDEREN!!! ICH BIN ENTSETZT!!!

M.f.G.
Herask


----------



## matzell (13. August 2010)

Den Asus G73JH-TZ046V verkauft Amazon.de heute stark unter Normalpreis.
1299€ statt 1599€ muss man hinlegen.

43,9 cm (17,3 Zoll) Notebook 
(Intel Core i7 720QM, 1,6GHz, 6GB RAM, 640GB HDD, ATI HD 5870, Win7 HP, Blu-ray)

Ist das ein Kauf wert?

MfG

Matzell


----------



## Bananenjunge (13. August 2010)

für das geld aufjedenfall ein kauf wert meines erachtens ^^

auch wenn du evtl. Temperaturprobleme oder so bekommst musst halt zur RMA schicken die haben aber wieder Teile bekommen also kann ich nur sagen: "nur Mut zum Kauf"!!!


----------



## burroughs3000 (13. August 2010)

Nachdem ich mir mein g73jh mit dem 211 BIOS "gebricked" habe (KEINE EMPFEHLUNG !!! Notebook lies sich nicht mehr einschalten, nichts geht mehr, warum auch immer  (kommt zur RMA)) habe ich mir das g73jh TZ156v gekauft und das ist super! Keine Temp Probleme höchstens 93C bei Furmark und zudem ist der Lüfter viiiiel leiser. Top ! Da hat sich einiges getan! Die neue Generation scheint besser zu sein


----------



## juced (13. August 2010)

seit gestern verkauft amazon den G73JH-TZ046V für 1299 euro,
ich hab gestern zugeschlagen und des teil ist heute angekommen.
Temp im idle 57°C
und wenn gpu takt 300 MHz ist (manuell im powerplay verstellt) dann hat er um die 54°C wenn er längere zeit läuft und absolut nichts macht.

Furemark 20 min laufen lassen, nicht höher als 88°C
Crysis halbe stunde gezockt mit höchsten ansprüchen, Temp der gpu nicht höher als 85°C

habe heute gleich von bios 206 auf 211 geflasht, 
hat alles super geklappt beleuchtung geht auch noch!
danach hab ich den aktuellsten graka treiber installiert, 10.7, 
läuft nach den ersten tests auch, ohne dass das spiel oder der laptop abstürzt! für 2 gb arbeitsspeicher weniger und ~300-400GB festplattenspeicher weniger für 1299 euro absolut ein schnäppchen!

vielleicht schnell zuschlagen, denn ich glaub nicht dass amazon den preis noch recht lange halten wird.

einziges bekanntes Problem, dass Hoffentlich bald mit einem Update von ASUS behoben wird, dass die Graka automatisch runtertaktet, wenn sie nicht derart belastet wird, also von 700 MHz auf 300 MHz oder so..

sonst passt alles, und bin recht zufrieden,


*ACHJA:* der arbeitsspeicher hat nicht 1066 MHz wie auf der Packung, sondern auch 1333 MHz!
und es sind 3 Stück verbaut, aber 4 Slots vorhanden...

wenn ihr noch fragen habt, könnt ihr sie ja stellen.
lg


----------



## Naiden (13. August 2010)

Ich habe auch seid einigen Tagen den G73JH-TZ046V. Zwar noch zum alten Preis, aber Amazon wird mir den Differenz gutschreiben.

Kann auch nur positives berichten.
IDLE Temp. 50 grad
1 Std Crysis 86 grad

Ich bin mehr als zufrieden.


----------



## Sequence (13. August 2010)

linksaussen schrieb:


> Hast Du Deine Zahlungsbestätigung schon erhalten?
> Ich hoffe nicht, dass die jetzt warten, bis die die Teile haben und ich warte bis die Zahlungsbestätigung kommt... hab mir nämlich schon einen neuen Rechner (Desktop) statt des G73 gekauft, daher bin ich auf das Geld angewiesen. Habe denen eben nochmals eine E-Mail geschrieben. Mal sehen, was passiert.



Schick lieber deinen Kram nach Holland zu Asus.
Ich hab nämlich heute die Zahlungsbestätigung bekommen.
Bin ich froh wenn der Mist vorüber ist.

Und zu den angeblich angekommenen Teilen... mir war das zu unsicher auf die Rep. zu warten. Nachher bekomm ich den gleichen Schrott wie vorher wieder und dann wars das nämlich mit dem Rückkauf.
So bekomm ich meine Kohle (immerhin 1700€!) wieder und kauf mir davon lieber wieder einen gescheiten Desktop an dem ich selber rumwerkeln kann.
Die Notebooks muß man beim zerlegen ja fast zerstören


----------



## worgul (14. August 2010)

juced schrieb:


> wenn ihr noch fragen habt, könnt ihr sie ja stellen.



@juced
Habe gestern auch zugeschlagen und mir das "46er" bei AMAZON geholt und hab nur kurz zwei Fragen zum Notebook:
1.) Hast Du das Bios per USB und direkt im Bios geflasht oder mit der neuesten Version 'WinFlash' von der Asus-Homepage?
2.) Kann der LineOut-Ausgang beim "46er" auch gleichzeitig SPDIF oder ist das ausschließlich eine 3,5mm-Klinke?

Dankeschön!


----------



## to4you (14. August 2010)

hallo
  weis schon jemand ob sich ggf. mit dem neuen 211er Bios die Tastaturbeleuchtung wieder zum Leben erwecken lässt?


----------



## RAX2 (14. August 2010)

So mein G73 wurde nun gestern auch abgeholt mal schaun was sich da ergibt
Allerdings würde ich mir fast lieber heruntergesetzte auf Amazon holen, bevor bei meinem Notebook im RMA ein bisschen rumgepfuscht wird und dann geht sowieso wieder nicht alles einwandfrei...
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, Asus zum Rückkauf zu bringen, auch wenn sie wie angeblich die Teile auf Lager haben?


----------



## Sequence (14. August 2010)

RAX2 schrieb:


> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, Asus zum Rückkauf zu bringen, auch wenn sie wie angeblich die Teile auf Lager haben?



Nein, bei normaler Reparatur erst nach 3 maligem Reparieren.
Dann kannst du wandeln. Deswegen hab ich auch gleich eingelenkt


----------



## juced (14. August 2010)

worgul schrieb:


> @juced
> Habe gestern auch zugeschlagen und mir das "46er" bei AMAZON geholt und hab nur kurz zwei Fragen zum Notebook:
> 1.) Hast Du das Bios per USB und direkt im Bios geflasht oder mit der neuesten Version 'WinFlash' von der Asus-Homepage?
> 2.) Kann der LineOut-Ausgang beim "46er" auch gleichzeitig SPDIF oder ist das ausschließlich eine 3,5mm-Klinke?
> ...




servus, ich hab das mit dem neuen winflash von der asus hp geflasht, ohne usb stick. der link von dem neuen winflash is bei dem bios 209 dabei. aber ich hab dann bios 211 geflasht, und 209 hab ich ausgelassen. da ist das ja normal mit dabei. hat alles super funktioniert.

wegen frage 2, denk ich schon dass das auch gleichzeitig spdif is, 91v hat doch auch einen oder?. außerdem steht bei mir unter "Sound" im windows folgendes:
ATI HDMI Output
Speakers
und:
*Realtek Digital Output* (DTS Audio, Dolby Digital, Microsoft WMA Pro Audio)

nur weiß ich jetzt nicht ob das der spdif ausgang ist


----------



## Sebi93 (14. August 2010)

@ to4you nein läst sie sich nicht


----------



## juced (14. August 2010)

hat das 91v spdif 
und das 46v?
weiß das jemand?
wenn ja, welchen adapter brauche ich? klinkenstecker?
ich hab das noch nicht zum laufen gebracht...


----------



## bolli19 (15. August 2010)

Wenn das Book ein SPDIF hat, dann brauchst du optischen Ministecker 3,5 mm auf Qudratische Optobuchse


----------



## juced (15. August 2010)

bolli19 schrieb:


> Wenn das Book ein SPDIF hat, dann brauchst du optischen Ministecker 3,5 mm auf Qudratische Optobuchse




wenn man einen optischen stecker braucht, müsste dann aus der kopfhörer buchse nicht ein rotes licht rausleuchten?


kann denn jemand sagen ob die modelle 91v bzw 46v einen spdif ausgang haben? wer kennt sich da aus?


----------



## juced (15. August 2010)

mit bios 211 und ati 10.7 hab ich bei GTA 4 einen schwarzen bildschirm und ich muss das g73 abschalten..


funktioniert der 10.7 er treiber denn überhaupt`? nicht oder?


----------



## Bananenjunge (15. August 2010)

Also ich bin bei dem 10.6 geblieben, da die 10.7 "geringe" Leistungseinbußen haben und ich nach der Installation gleich mal nen GSOD hatte bei BF BC2, mit den 10.6 kommt der zwar auch mal gelegentlich aber nicht sehr heufig XD und das book ist schneller dabei ^^


----------



## Okolyth (15. August 2010)

Noch ne Frage, hab mein G73JH-TY048 ja aufgrund der Temp Probs am Freitag zum Umtausch zu Amazon geschickt. Ersatz kommt diese Woche.

Nun ist ja das G73JH-TZ046V seit etwa der selben Zeit auf 1299,- also den gleichen Preis gesenkt.

Wieviel mehr Power bringt das Upgrade von i5 mit 4gb Ram auf den i7 mit 6gb Ram? Sonst sind die baugleich?

Wenn es mehr bringt würde ich den Austauschlaptop gleich postwendend wegen nichtgefallen zurücksenden und mir von dem Erstattungsgeld sofort den "größeren" kaufen. Für den gleichen Preis doch sicher einen Austausch wert, oder?


----------



## Sebi93 (15. August 2010)

@Okolyth ich würds machen wenn der auch die hd auflösung hat um dann das bluray laufwerk aus zu nutzen  sonst ja wird zwar ein unter schied machen aber beim zocken weis nich genau ob da so en großer 

mir ist heute aufgefallen das wenn man power play an hat und auf battery lebensdauer geschaltet hat tacktet die graka ja runter auf 300/1000mhz nun ja und beim zocken so wies aus schaut taktet sie wider hoch auf 500/1000mhz was das so ziemlich zum besten modus macht bei dem NB naja biss auch man brauhct die volle leistung ^^


----------



## C.C.[ASUS] (16. August 2010)

juced schrieb:


> wenn man einen optischen stecker braucht, müsste dann aus der kopfhörer buchse nicht ein rotes licht rausleuchten?
> 
> 
> kann denn jemand sagen ob die modelle 91v bzw 46v einen spdif ausgang haben? wer kennt sich da aus?



Sie haben alle SPDIF - allerings ist es erst aktiv wenn du einen Klinke-Toslink anschließt.




juced schrieb:


> mit bios 211 und ati 10.7 hab ich bei GTA 4 einen schwarzen bildschirm und ich muss das g73 abschalten..
> 
> 
> funktioniert der 10.7 er treiber denn überhaupt`? nicht oder?



nimm mal den bugfix 10.7a Treiber und schau mal ob es damit besser ist.

http://support.amd.com/us/kbarticles/Pages/ATICat107aBetaDriver.aspx

Alternativ nimm mal den:

http://www.asustreiber.de/G73/V8.723_logo_win7_32_64.zip


----------



## Kingchen (16. August 2010)

Hi,

Weist du C.C. Asus,

IHR und EUER HQ habt NIE probleme!

Aber die ganze Welt die ein G73xxx besitzen schon... komisch was?

Closed das G73, das war ein Griff in die Tüte:>

Wollt ihr uns auf deutsch VER*****?

mehr kann man net sagen...

Asus = SaftLaden und Abzocker, siehe RMA:> jaja auf einzelteile warten, dass ich net lache:>


----------



## numbb (16. August 2010)

Kingchen schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Weist du C.C. Asus,
> 
> ...



Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen!

Dieses Produkt war zur Einführung nicht mal zu 50% Marktreif!

Und jetzt lassen sie sich für die publicity auch noch nen NX90 klauen.


----------



## micky72 (16. August 2010)

@Okolyth

Es ist egal, ob du die Mehrleistung zu dem TY048 spürst, das tz046v ist auf JEDEN Fall besser, alleine wegen der vier Speicherbänke, dem besseren Display, dem besseren (und teureren) Prozessor...

Ich würde sofort den tz046v bestellen und beim Ankommen des Ty048v diesen zurückschicken und nicht warten, da evtl. das Angebot bei amazon wieder nach oben korrigiert werden könnte...

Absolutes Schnäppchen.... wenn... ja wenn man keine Temperaturprobleme hat... hilft nur Daumen drücken ..


----------



## Okolyth (16. August 2010)

micky72 schrieb:


> @Okolyth
> 
> Es ist egal, ob du die Mehrleistung zu dem TY048 spürst, das tz046v ist auf JEDEN Fall besser, alleine wegen der vier Speicherbänke, dem besseren Display, dem besseren (und teureren) Prozessor...
> 
> ...



Thx @Sebi und Micky, hab bereits eins bestellt 
Für den Preis... und da ich dann die Woche zwei Stück geliefert bekomme werde ich an beiden mal die Temperatur checken. Wäre natürlich schön wenn das TZ064 funktionieren würde und nicht das TY048, will natürlich das bessere behalten.
Bericht folgt...


----------



## juced (16. August 2010)

C.C.[ASUS] schrieb:


> Sie haben alle SPDIF - allerings ist es erst aktiv wenn du einen Klinke-Toslink anschließt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Danke! der "10.7a beta Driver" hat bei mir so wie es aussieht funktioniert,
derzeit bis jetzt keine Abstürze (schwarzer Bildschrim) mehr bei GTA 4

max. 83°C bei GTA 4 unter ziemlich hohen Grafikeinstellungen bei der GPU
(bei ca. einer Stunde spielen)


----------



## worgul (17. August 2010)

@juiced
danke für die Antwort zum Bios-Update



C.C.[ASUS] schrieb:


> Sie haben alle SPDIF - allerings ist es erst aktiv wenn du einen Klinke-Toslink anschließt.



Ist die SPDIF-Schnittstelle dann automatisch aktiv, oder muss man den optischen Ausgang der Klinke erst irgendwo anschalten (z.B. im Realtek-Einstellungsmenü)?


----------



## C.C.[ASUS] (17. August 2010)

worgul schrieb:


> @juiced
> danke für die Antwort zum Bios-Update
> 
> 
> ...



unter Sound (Windows Settings) ist es er immer aktiv, allerdings musst du ihn dort noch als Standard auswählen.

@Kingchen
tja was soll ich dazu sagen.
Ich weiß das unser Gerät das wir hier haben, keine Probleme mehr macht, da ich dies aber schon geöffnet hab ist es nicht das Mass der Dinge.

Aktuell habe ich ein Kunden Gerät hier, das ich auf Herz und Nieren prüfe.


----------



## linksaussen (17. August 2010)

C.C.[ASUS] schrieb:


> unter Sound (Windows Settings) ist es er immer aktiv, allerdings musst du ihn dort noch als Standard auswählen.
> 
> @Kingchen
> tja was soll ich dazu sagen.
> ...


Hi C.C.,

könnt ihr schon einen Zeitrahmen für für die Erscheinungstermine von G73JW und G53 nennen? Mir ist nur Herbst 2010 bekannt, und der geht ja von September bis November...


----------



## BambergT (17. August 2010)

linksaussen schrieb:


> Hi C.C.,
> 
> könnt ihr schon einen Zeitrahmen für für die Erscheinungstermine von G73JW und G53 nennen? Mir ist nur Herbst 2010 bekannt, und der geht ja von September bis November...


 
Hoffentlich gibt es zu diesen Geräten mal "ehrliche" Tests mit Geräten von der Strasse - sprich aus dem Handeln.
Nicht das wieder soviele potentielle Käufer auf "speziell angepasste Testgeräte Temperaturen" hereinfallen.


----------



## majestick (17. August 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

habe heute endlich mein Notebook wieder erhalten... tja was soll ich sagen...
die Temps sind ok zumindest habe ich furmark nun für ca. 25 min laufen lassen und sie gehen max auf 87° C. 

Allerdings klappert das ganze Notebook wie bekloppt, das Touchpad ist nahezu unbenutzbar weil das klappern einem tierisch auf die nerven geht. (Ist vermutlich die Klappe unter dem Notebook)

Ich frage mich echt was Asus besser gesagt die besagte Firma für Techniker beschäftigt... 

Also wiedermal Qualitätsicherung: 6-

Nun mal zum Rep. Bericht:
Lüfter gereinigt und Bios Update auf Version 211,
Mainboard und VGA Thermal Modul gewechselt,
Funktionstest Kartenleser erfolgreich durchgeführt,
Stresstest erfolgreich durchgeführt,
Benchmark erfolgreich durchgeführt,
Notebooktest erfolgreich abgeschlossen.


Alleine bei dem Punkt "Lüfter gereinigt" musste ich schmunzeln.... haben sie das beim letzten mal nun doch nicht gemacht? Oder verdreckt das Scheißteil nach einer Stunde schon so extrem? Oder ist es vielleicht in der Reparatur Werkstatt von denen so dreckig? (Übrigens meiner Wohnung ist sauber 

Naja ich denke die neuen Kratzer am Gehäuse sind nicht erwähnenswert... ist ja schon fast ein Standard die von der Firma auf dem Rep Bericht mit "Gebrauchsspuren" abgestempelt werden...

Einfach nur lächerlich...

Ich hoffe mein Händler läßt sich auf eine Wandlung ein, habe mitlerweile echt keinen Nerv mehr auf dieses Book...


Grüße
Majestick


----------



## juced (17. August 2010)

puh, schon heftig...


----------



## bugme (17. August 2010)

Hab fast denselben Bericht ^^ bis auf VGA Thermal Modul ... Bei mir war ja das Display kaputt und das Laufwerk ...

Jetzt hab ich ein Slimtype BD laufwerk drin !!!?!?!?!?!?! Kp ob das schlechter oder besser ist oder genau so gut ... Kenn die "Firma" nicht.

Temps im idle 58-60° , hatte eigentlich keine Temp. probleme!

@majestick wo hast du dein nb her? Was willst denn jetzt machen?

btw. bei mir war WinFlash installiert, komisch, da alle Raten über DOS zu flashen ... die machen das anscheinend mit WinFlash


----------



## poco-loco (17. August 2010)

Mein altes G73 91er hab ich bei Media Markt gekauft, es war dreimal bei der RMA und als ich den Media Markt Techniker darum bat das Notebook wenn es ankommt nochmal mit einem Benchmark zu testen, er meinte: "Furemark ist zum Testen von Notebook´GPU´s nicht geeignet "Aussage des ASUS Supports" ..jaja wer es glaubt wird seelig, danach hat er mit dem Heaven Benchmark getestet und was geschah nach 10 Minuten...ich lach mich schlapp..die GPU ging in rauch auf . Nachdem ich mir ein neues aussuchen durfte hab ich mir das 38er geholt -> aufgeschraubt -> eine super WLP ohne Metallinhalte aufgetragen -> zugeschraubt  -> neues BIOS 211 aufgespielt -> neuen Catalyst 10.7a dazu -> neuen Realtek Soundtreiber -> Nicht zu vergessen ein Notebookuntergestell von Coolermaster mit drei integrierten Lüftern und die hört man überhaupt nicht  und siehe da ich hab Crysis 10 Stunden laufen lassen und selber gespielt MAX. Temp bei 75° im Idle zw 48-50° bei 20° Zimmertemperatur -> jetzt kommt noch die Intel SSD X25-M... Selbst ist der Kunde  und auch wenn es zum Garantiefall kommen würde mit etwas Feingefühl fällt das Auseinanderschrauben nicht auf  LG


----------



## Siehmaleinreh (17. August 2010)

Hallo zusammen!

Nach ausführlicher Lektüre der Beiträge und entsprechendem Mitgefühl mit den "Betroffenen" haben wir uns jetzt doch dazu entschieden, ein G73jh-tz014v zu kaufen (lokaler Einzelhandel, Spezialgarantie usw.). Das war vor einigen Wochen. Bis dato temperaturmäßig alles wunderbar, unter Vollast kommt die GPU auf maximal 83°C.
Nun ist ein klitzekleines Problem aufgetreten und somit auch folgende Frage:
Starcraft 2 erkennt die GPU mit den Stock-Treibern 8.01.01.984 und Bios 209 nur unzureichend, sprich auf Ultra-Settings werden viele Texturen nur verwaschen dargestellt. Ein entsprechender Hinweis mit der Bitte um Aktualisierung der Treiber kommt anfangs auch. Frage: Ist es unproblematisch auf den 10.7a Catalyst-Treiber zu updaten? Laut C.C. von Asus sollte es das ja sein. Oder setzt dies ein anderes Bios voraus? Nur wegen einem Spiel GSOD's zu riskieren wäre entsprechend sinnfrei. 
Vielen Dank schonmal im Voraus.


----------



## BambergT (17. August 2010)

Siehmaleinreh schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Starcraft 2 erkennt die GPU mit den Stock-Treibern 8.01.01.984 und Bios 209 nur unzureichend, sprich auf Ultra-Settings werden viele Texturen nur verwaschen dargestellt. Ein entsprechender Hinweis mit der Bitte um Aktualisierung der Treiber kommt anfangs auch. Frage: Ist es unproblematisch auf den 10.7a Catalyst-Treiber zu updaten? Laut C.C. von Asus sollte es das ja sein. Oder setzt dies ein anderes Bios voraus? Nur wegen einem Spiel GSOD's zu riskieren wäre entsprechend sinnfrei.
> Vielen Dank schonmal im Voraus.


 
Es wird der Tag kommen wo irgendeinspiel mit dem Stocktreiber nich t richtig will - dazu gibt es ja die treiberupdtaes - und Du wirst leider ohnen neuen treiber auch nicht in den genuss kommen Vorteile aus demselbigen zu beziehen wenn Du nur mit den STocktreibern arbeitest - von daher

lieber jetzte testen und sehen ob's GSOD gibt und zurück damit oder aber irgendwann sich richtig ärgern ...... your choice....


----------



## jochenf (18. August 2010)

Der 10.8er soll die GSODs auf allen Kisten beheben und als Bonbon wird wohl sogar noch ein vBIOS kommen. Nur die Aussage "in Kürze" wäre noch eine Definition wert gewesen.

Asus hat den zuständigen Technischen Manager wohl gekickt und der Neue scheint nun ziemlich Druck zu machen. Auch die Berichte über fehlende Buchstaben beim schnellen tippen wird nun ernst genommen und Synaptics hat auch eine Hausaufgabe bekommen.

Also, Kopf hoch und noch etwas durchhalten...


----------



## BambergT (18. August 2010)

jochenf schrieb:


> Der 10.8er soll die GSODs auf allen Kisten beheben und als Bonbon wird wohl sogar noch ein vBIOS kommen. Nur die Aussage "in Kürze" wäre noch eine Definition wert gewesen.
> 
> Asus hat den zuständigen Technischen Manager wohl gekickt und der Neue scheint nun ziemlich Druck zu machen. Auch die Berichte über fehlende Buchstaben beim schnellen tippen wird nun ernst genommen und Synaptics hat auch eine Hausaufgabe bekommen.
> 
> ...


 
Das hört sich gut an - dann müssen die ja nur noch bei Ihren interne Prozessen und beim Service nachbessern - das sieht es nämlich noch düsterer aus als mit der Produktqualität.  Vielleicht gibt es ja dann auch hier im Forum bald einen ASUS Mitarbeiter der richtig Druck macht - offen und ehrlich zu den Probelme steht und vor allem den Service Bereich den er unterstützt auf Vordermann bringt. Wenn dann noch Prozesse eingeführt werden die Kundenzufriedenheit an oberste Stelle setzen , dann könnte man den Eindruck gewinnen ASUS begibt sich auf den richtigen Weg. 

Zur Zeit sieht ist das jedoch noch ganz anders aus wenn man die vielen Berichte und Kommentare in den verschiedensten Foren liesst.


----------



## majestick (18. August 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
so mein Book ist auf dem Weg zurück an Amazon... das war das erste und letzte Asus das ich mir gekauft habe...

Wünsche allen noch viel "Spaß" mit Ihrem Book und hoffe für euch das es mal eine Anständige Lösung gibt und bei euch der Service nicht noch gleich wieder ein paar neue Fehler/Probleme mit einbaut....


Grüße
Majestick


----------



## Evangelion (18. August 2010)

Siehmaleinreh schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Nach ausführlicher Lektüre der Beiträge und entsprechendem Mitgefühl mit Frage: Ist es unproblematisch auf den 10.7a Catalyst-Treiber zu updaten? Laut C.C. von Asus sollte es das ja sein. Oder setzt dies ein anderes Bios voraus? Nur wegen einem Spiel GSOD's zu riskieren wäre entsprechend sinnfrei.


 
Das Updaten selbst sollte problemlos möglich sein. Probier's doch einfach aus und wenn du nach dem Update GSOD's bekommst kannst du ja immer noch "downdaten". Ich selbst werde jetzt dann auch mal den Catalyst 10.7a probieren. Mit dem 10.6 und 10.7 hatte ich Probleme und seither auch wieder den Stock-Treiber drauf. Vielleicht klappt's ja nun mit dem 10.7a.


----------



## Bananenjunge (18. August 2010)

> jochenf
> Der 10.8er soll die GSODs auf allen Kisten beheben und als Bonbon wird  wohl sogar noch ein vBIOS kommen. Nur die Aussage "in Kürze" wäre noch  eine Definition wert gewesen.
> 
> Asus hat den zuständigen Technischen Manager wohl gekickt und der Neue  scheint nun ziemlich Druck zu machen. Auch die Berichte über fehlende  Buchstaben beim schnellen tippen wird nun ernst genommen und Synaptics  hat auch eine Hausaufgabe bekommen.
> ...


Na wenn das wirklich der fall sein sollte dann gibt es was zu feiern  Hoffe das wirklich ein vbios kommt und die neuen treiber problemlos laufen ohne GSOD und ohne Leistungseinbußen!


----------



## juced (18. August 2010)

hab das 46v, und das bios über winflash auf 211 geflashed, und der graka treiber 10.7a hat bei mir keine probleme bei gta 4 gemacht, beim 10.7 hatte ich abstürze...


----------



## Okolyth (18. August 2010)

Hab heute die zwei Notebooks mit der Post bekommen, wie geschrieben das G73JH-TY048 als Umtausch wegen der 108 Grad und das G73JH-TZ046V als Neukauf, weil es für den gleichen Preis blöd wäre nicht zuzuschlagen...

Da das "kleine" sowieso zurückgehen sollte hab ich nur das TZ046V getestet.

Temperatur im Idle max 59 Grad!
Temperatur mit 3DMark alles auf High in FullHD Auflösung nach 30 Minuten max 79 Grad!

Wow Asus, warum nicht gleich so? Das sind 29 Grad weniger unter Last, von Abstürzen reden wir erst garnicht. 29...das muss man sich mal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen 

Entweder hab ich ein gutes erwischt, oder das TZ ist gegenüber dem TY, was ich vorher hatte, gereift. Das TY geht morgen zurück, brauche ich nicht mehr zu testen.

Bios hab ich grade auf 2.11 geflasht, schadet ja nichts. Nun noch eine saubere Windows Installation und ATI 10.7a drauf und ich hoffe ich bin erstmal glücklich


----------



## jochenf (18. August 2010)

> Temperatur im Idle max 59 Grad!


Das geht sogar noch besser.


----------



## Sebi93 (18. August 2010)

@joschenf 
wie hast due die volt zahl auf 0.90 gebracht wenn ich über des amd tool die runter stell geht des nicht bleibt wies is


----------



## jochenf (18. August 2010)

Ich habe das für die GPU und CPU laufen.

Das angezeigte sind die Standardwerte mit dem gemoddeten vBIOS. Mit dem AMD-Tool kann ich zwar bis auf 100/300 runter, bringt aber nix mehr.


----------



## Okolyth (18. August 2010)

jochenf schrieb:


> Das geht sogar noch besser.



Ui, ich schicks gleich morgen zurück zu Asus 

Ne im Ernst, bin mit 59 wirklich zufrieden, ich denke nicht das ich bei den Temperaturen noch auf das gemoddete vBios zurückgreifen werde.

Aber das Sidebar Gadged ist nett, das installiere ich mir auch


----------



## Herask (18. August 2010)

So Leute!

Habe jetzt auch das Rückkaufangebot erhalten und es auch angenommen! Die sollen auf das G73 meinetwegen Räder montieren und es als Skateboard anbieten, oder als schicken Vorleger vors WC legen!!!

Das war für laaaange Zeit sicher das letzte Produkt von Asus! Und ich werde auch allen Bekannten Freunden und allen Kunden meines PC-Shops tunlichst von Asus abraten! So ein katastrophales Qualitätsmanegmant gepaart mit wirklich langsamen und nichts aussagendem Support, würde ich nicht einmahl meinem schlimmsten Feind empfehlen!!!!
Vom unwissenden und wirklich sehr unfreundlichen Telefonsupport möchte ich erst garnicht anfangen!!!

Das einzig Posivieve das ich zu vermelden habe ist, das Asus einem wenigstens nicht Monate warten läst, sondern nach 30 Tagen ein Angebot macht!

Apropos Angebot! Asus könnte sich für die treuen Kunden, die ewig und drei Tage auf ihre Ersatzteile gewartet haben wenigsten eine kleine entschädigung einfallen lassen! Sogar VW hatt bei Lieferverzuf einen dicken Strassenatlas von ganz Europa als Entschädigung mitgeliefert! (war noch vor der Zeit der Navis, aber der war mindestens genau so teuer!!!)

Zu guterletzt möchte ich mich auch noch bei den Mitwirkenden dieses Forums bedanken! Besonders auch bei den Mitarbeitern von Asus die immer einen kühlen Kopf bewahrt haben (was teilweise sicher nicht einfach war!) und uns nach besten Wissen und Gewissen (so hatte ich den eindruck) informiert und unterstützt haben. Wobei die Komunikation bei Asus Global wohl offensichtlich unter aller Sau zu sein scheint!

Gruss
Herask


----------



## Palapus (18. August 2010)

jochenf schrieb:


> Das geht sogar noch besser.



Das geht sogar noch noch besser


----------



## Sebi93 (19. August 2010)

wie hast den das hin bekommen ?? auch des andere vbios??


----------



## jochenf (19. August 2010)

Hehe, wer bietet weniger?


----------



## Okolyth (19. August 2010)

Amazon hat das TZ046V heute wieder auf den normalen Preis gesetzt.
Merkwürdig warum es ca 1 Woche lang immerhin 300 Euro weniger gekostet hat, gut das ich zugeschlagen habe


----------



## g73jhuser (19. August 2010)

Okolyth schrieb:


> Amazon hat das TZ046V heute wieder auf den normalen Preis gesetzt.
> Merkwürdig warum es ca 1 Woche lang immerhin 300 Euro weniger gekostet hat, gut das ich zugeschlagen habe



Der Preis wurde bereits gestern oder sogar vorgestern wieder zurückgesetzt.
Ich habe auch zugeschlagen... 

Ich denke manche waren Rückläufer, die evtl. auch Repariert wurden.
Meiner ist vom 05.2010... da fragt man sich ja was er 3 Monate lang auf Lager gemacht hat 

gruß


----------



## Okolyth (19. August 2010)

Ach gestern schon, hab ich nicht gesehen. 
Hatte es nur am Dienstag einem Freund empfohlen für den Preis, da wars noch für 1299. Der hat mich vorhin drauf aufmerksam gemacht das er heute nicht mehr bestellen konnte.

Vielleicht waren es wirklich (reparierte/nachgearbeitete) Rückläufer, aber das wäre ok für mich, schließlich ist die Temperatur jetzt auf Anhieb i.O.

Noch läuft es...


----------



## g73jhuser (19. August 2010)

@Okolyth,

 ist deine in Ordnung? Meine ja, bis auf das ich einen ganz kleinen hellen Pixelfehler habe (rechte Bereich), der aber kaum sichtbar ist (nur beim Hoch- und Runterfahren)...

gruß


----------



## Okolyth (19. August 2010)

@gh73jhuser,

Alles ok, optisch und technisch keine Probleme festgestellt.


----------



## wabugi (19. August 2010)

Ich habe mir auch bei Amazon das TZ046V für 1299 Euro geholt. Bestellt habe ich es am Montag Abend und direkt danach war es nur noch für 1599 Euro verfügbar. Ich hab schon fast das Gefühl, dass ich das letzte Sonderangebot erwischt habe ^^

Bis jetzt hatte ich nur zwei Crashes, 1x bei Starcraft2 und 1x bei Left 4 Dead 2. Ich habe die Catalyst Treiber 10.7 (nicht beta) installiert. Vielleicht versuche ich heute mal die Betatreiber. 
Das Bios steht noch auf Version 206. Könnte wohl mal ein Update vertragen. Allerdings denke ich, dass ich bis zur nächsten Version warte, da es ja anscheinend Probleme mit der Keyboard-Beleuchtung gibt ^^ 

Ansonsten bin ich bis jetzt absolut begeistert und bin schon fast froh, dass mein altes Toshiba kaputt gegangen ist ^^


----------



## g73jhuser (19. August 2010)

> Allerdings denke ich, dass ich bis zur nächsten Version warte, da es ja anscheinend Probleme mit der Keyboard-Beleuchtung gibt



...wenn du über das BIOS direkt + USB Stick flasht, dann passiert nichts. Ich habe auch gleich auf 211 geupdatet, ohne Probleme.

gruß


----------



## Sebi93 (19. August 2010)

@Asus Leute gibts ürgent wo momentan den G73 rucksack zukaufen?? auf den Lapxpress gibts den nicht mehr nur noch den G2 der gefällt mir aber nicht oder gibts da nemöglich keit den direckt bei euch zu kaufen??


----------



## Evangelion (20. August 2010)

g73jhuser schrieb:


> ...wenn du über das BIOS direkt + USB Stick flasht, dann passiert nichts. Ich habe auch gleich auf 211 geupdatet, ohne Probleme.
> 
> gruß


 
Ich hab auf 209 und 211 mit Winflash geflasht und es ist auch nichts passiert. Scheint also nicht immer der Fall zu sein.


----------



## jochenf (20. August 2010)

Neues von Asus:

- neue GSOD fixed Treiber werden vom QManagement getestet
- man experimentiert derzeit mit verschiedenen Wärmeleitpasten (was immer das dann für uns bedeuten mag, Rückruf?)
- es wird wahrscheinlich eine Enduserlösung kommen um die Tastaturbeleuchtung selbst zu reaktivieren falls man sie beim BIOS flashen verloren hat
- leider keine neue Info bezüglich vBIOS

Mitte nächster Woche wissen wir dann hoffentlich schon mehr...


----------



## Eddison (20. August 2010)

Neuigkeiten vom 3. Versuch:

Habe das G73 nun nach 7 Wochen zurück bekommen. Display wurde getauscht (Rückblick: Bildschirm war zum 2. Mal permanent zur Hälfte weiß, nachdem ich BFBC2 gestartet hab).. Burnintest Certificate sind positiv...

Komischerweise läuft mein Lappy jetzt einwandfrei.. SF4 kann ich jetzt endlich auf max Werten zocken und BFBC2 läuft auf max auch ohne Probleme... Allerdings hab ich in den settings.ini bloom und msaa ausgestellt... Ist zwar schade aber sicher ist sicher :-~

Die Temps sind max bei 87°C.. eher 82 nach längerem zocken..
Bios 206
Vga-Treiber: 8.683.0.0 (vorinstalliert)

Wenns weiterhin ohne Probleme läuft werd ich das jetzt wohl auch so belassen, aus angst ich könnt mir was zerschießen.. (Never touch a running system^^)

Irgendwie komisch, dass es nur am Disply gelegen haben soll Würd mich interessieren, was noch so alles los war.. Aber was solls... Hauptsache es läuft erstma.. Beim nächsten mal wirds zurück gegeben..

Geb euch bescheid, wenn sich was ändert.. Viel Glück den restlichen Pechvögel!!

Gruß Ed


----------



## to4you (20. August 2010)

jochenf schrieb:


> Neues von Asus:
> 
> - neue GSOD fixed Treiber werden vom QManagement getestet
> - man experimentiert derzeit mit verschiedenen Wärmeleitpasten (was immer das dann für uns bedeuten mag, Rückruf?)
> ...



Ich weis zwar nicht woher du diese informationen hast, aber wenn es so kommt wie du es sagst, dann sind das mal tolle news zum wochenende!!!!


----------



## numbb (20. August 2010)

to4you schrieb:


> Ich weis zwar nicht woher du diese informationen hast, aber wenn es so kommt wie du es sagst, dann sind das mal tolle news zum wochenende!!!!



Update - Our primary solution for the random GSOD event is entering qualification testing shortly. Once we have the initial testing completed I will be able to provide information on the release date and method.

1. I have spent the better part of the last 17 hours elbow deep in various thermal pastes along with new units to help address the TIM problems.
2. Tomorrow starts the dawn of SSD testing to address some recent user comments on performance differences between various systems.
3. I am still typing wildly and trying various combinations of Synaptic drivers to address the missing keystroke comments as is R&D and Synaptics.
4. I on working a on user solution for the missing keyboard lights for those users who updated the BIOS without the latest WinFlash utility.
5. Early next week I will start a new thread with official updates on these subjects and more so that tracking is easier.

http://forum.notebookreview.com/6614877-post398.html


----------



## to4you (20. August 2010)

numbb schrieb:


> Update - Our primary solution for the random GSOD event is entering qualification testing shortly. Once we have the initial testing completed I will be able to provide information on the release date and method.
> 
> 1. I have spent the better part of the last 17 hours elbow deep in various thermal pastes along with new units to help address the TIM problems.
> 2. Tomorrow starts the dawn of SSD testing to address some recent user comments on performance differences between various systems.
> ...



Also für mich ist das "fast" wie Weihnachten


----------



## poco-loco (22. August 2010)

numbb schrieb:


> Update - Our primary solution for the random GSOD event is entering qualification testing shortly. Once we have the initial testing completed I will be able to provide information on the release date and method.
> 
> 1. I have spent the better part of the last 17 hours elbow deep in various thermal pastes along with new units to help address the TIM problems.
> 2. Tomorrow starts the dawn of SSD testing to address some recent user comments on performance differences between various systems.
> ...


 
Die sind schon auf dem richtigen Weg. Ich hoffe es dauert nicht allzu lange und wir alle haben ein Top Book von ASUS


----------



## burroughs3000 (22. August 2010)

numbb schrieb:


> Update - Our primary solution for the random GSOD event is entering qualification testing shortly. Once we have the initial testing completed I will be able to provide information on the release date and method.
> 
> 1. I have spent the better part of the last 17 hours elbow deep in various thermal pastes along with new units to help address the TIM problems.
> 2. Tomorrow starts the dawn of SSD testing to address some recent user comments on performance differences between various systems.
> ...




kann das jarnicht believen !


----------



## ronnykili (24. August 2010)

Ich habe die Lösung für Euer G73 Temperaturproblem: zumindest für alle die es sich leisten können und wollen. MySn P800 Pro 2 x 5870 im Crossfire. 

Idle-temp: ~40°C 
Max.Temp (Furmark extrem Burning Mode Multi-GPU): 73°C !!!

Hier bin ich mal gespannt was Asus für eine Argumentationskette bringt... oder auch gar nichts sagt...


----------



## to4you (24. August 2010)

ronnykili schrieb:


> Ich habe die Lösung für Euer G73 Temperaturproblem: zumindest für alle die es sich leisten können und wollen. MySn P800 Pro 2 x 5870 im Crossfire.
> 
> Idle-temp: ~40°C
> Max.Temp (Furmark extrem Burning Mode Multi-GPU): 73°C !!!
> ...



@ronnykili

   also ich weis jetzt wirklich nicht wie mir dein Lösungsvorschlag in irgendeiner weise weiterhelfen kann? Wenn Du meinst, wir sollen uns alle ein neues Notebook kaufen, finde ich das ziemlich albern und keineswegs hilfreich


----------



## jochenf (24. August 2010)

> MySn P800 Pro 2 x 5870 im Crossfire


Gibt's bei Clevo inzwischen eigentlich Ohrenschützer dazu? Als ehemaliger Besitzer kann ich da nur sagen nein danke...


----------



## ronnykili (24. August 2010)

ich kann mich nicht über zu hohe geräuschpegel beschweren. aber etwas lauter wie das g73 ist er schon. aber das ist alles geschmackssache. und ja das ist ein konstruktiver vorschlag, denn auf das hick hack von asus hatte ich null bock nach 2 rechnern bei knapp 100°C gpu-temp.


----------



## noregret (24. August 2010)

MySn P800 Pro....
Leider nicht mit beleuchteter Tastatur erhältlich, daher für mich persönlich keine Alternative.


----------



## jochenf (25. August 2010)

Update von Asus:

- neues vBIOS soll morgen veröffentlicht werden (damit keine GSODs mehr mit neuen ATI Treibern)
- Lösung für defekte Tastaturbeleuchtung nach BIOS-Update ist da, aber wohl noch zu gefährlich bei fehlerhafter Anwendung


----------



## juced (25. August 2010)

@jochenf

wird bei dem neuen bios update nur das problem mit den GDODs gelöst? oder wird etwas anderes auch noch verändert?
(dass die Graka automatisch bei Nichtbelastung runtertaktet wäre auch mal super  )

weil wie es scheint,  gibt es keine abstürze mit dem bios 211 und dem ati 10.7a treiber...?


----------



## jochenf (25. August 2010)

Momentan leider nur GSOD, aber es wird dann sicher wieder recht fix ein gemoddetes geben denke ich...


----------



## Bananenjunge (25. August 2010)

Hallo Leute, bin schon im Genuss das neue vBios versuchen zu dürfen und hatte bisher noch keinen GSOD! GPU taktet im Netzbetrieb 405/1000 @ 0,95V im Batterymodus auf 300/1000 @ 0,95V so habe ich eine Idle-Temp. von max. 60°C egal wie warm es draussen ist!

Bei spielen geht die GPU dann auf die 700/1000 @ 1,15V, daher ändert sich beim Spielen nichts, bzw. nicht viel an den Temperaturen! Aber lt. ASUS Mitarbeitern sind Temperaturen bis 100°C unbedenklich da der Kern für mehr ausgelegt ist! 

Mehr kann ich euch auch nicht sagen. (Und das war glaub ich schon zuviel ^^)


----------



## Sebi93 (25. August 2010)

hab das schon bekommen man muss es so wie ichs bekommen hab übers stick flashen habs bis jez noch nich gemacht nich das was passirt hab bis jez noch nichts über stick und dos flashen müssen des wegen lass ich da noch die finger von wech vllt kommt ja ne andere weise zum flashen wenns offi. drausen is

kennt einer von euch ne sicher arte des vBios zu flashen weil mim dos und einem boot barten stick weis ja nich genau wie des geht und naja am ende steh ich doof da


----------



## Bananenjunge (25. August 2010)

ich hab es mit ATI flash gemacht über windows! ohne Probleme!


----------



## Sebi93 (25. August 2010)

okey gut mit welcher version ?? weil mir wurd nur des mit geschickt über stick und den gedönz


----------



## Bananenjunge (25. August 2010)

Ähm ka hab mir das aktuellste von AMD gezogen! Ganz einfach


----------



## Sebi93 (25. August 2010)

ach so okey
kannst en link rein stellen wo weil wenn ichs bei AMD in die suchleiste rein schreib kommt nix bei raus xD


----------



## Bananenjunge (25. August 2010)

Bin blos mit Handy online gerade, auch in google einfach nach ATI winflash dann findest das ganz leicht!


----------



## Sebi93 (25. August 2010)

jo hab was gefunden

ehm naja habs jez auch geflasht aber hat sich bei mir nix geändert xD 
hab halt vorher des powerplayer immer seblst an und aus gemacht jenach dem wie ichs gebraucht hab da hat ich alls standart bei mir 300/1000mhz(0.95v) und da mit kann ich des meist auch so spielen wenn nich habs ich powerpley aus gemacht und hatte die 700/1000mhz(1.15v) und dann ging alles und naja weis nich ob ich noch was umstellen muss aber so ist es auch noch geblieben muss noch selbst um stellen


----------



## juced (25. August 2010)

das vBios ist aber nicht direkt von Asus oder?
für was steht denn das "v"?


----------



## Sebi93 (25. August 2010)

doch ist es habs schon vor ab bekommen ^^ so wie Bananenjunge
genau so wie ich das 211 bios etwas früher hatte ^^
mann muss nur ganz lieb fragen ^^

ich bin mir nich sicher aber ich sag jez einfach ma für video xD

muss noch sagen das es bei mir jez nach ein paar einstellungen genau so ist wie bei Bananenjunge mit der taktung und so weiter


----------



## BambergT (25. August 2010)

Bananenjunge schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, bin schon im Genuss das neue vBios versuchen zu dürfen und hatte bisher noch keinen GSOD! GPU taktet im Netzbetrieb 405/1000 @ 0,95V im Batterymodus auf 300/1000 @ 0,95V so habe ich eine Idle-Temp. von max. 60°C egal wie warm es draussen ist!
> 
> Bei spielen geht die GPU dann auf die 700/1000 @ 1,15V, daher ändert sich beim Spielen nichts, bzw. nicht viel an den Temperaturen! Aber lt. ASUS Mitarbeitern sind Temperaturen bis 100°C unbedenklich da der Kern für mehr ausgelegt ist!
> 
> Mehr kann ich euch auch nicht sagen. (Und das war glaub ich schon zuviel ^^)


 
@Bananenjunge - 
Ich weiß net wie oft man Dir noch erklären muss das GDDR5 Speicher NUR bis 100°C spezifiziert ist und das dieser sehr wohl im gleichen Mass wie auch die GPU bei den heißen Geräten leidet. 
Das geht alles auf Kosten der Lebensdauer - 
Nochmals - einschlägige Test haben dem ASUS G73 ein revolutionäres Kühlkonzept mit max Stresstesttemps zwischen 86-92 °C bescheinigt. 

Die Realität fernab der Tests ist abgesehen von der GSOD Problematik aber eine andere: 

Es werden nun neue Thermalmodule eingebaut - also waren die alten wohl zu schlecht bzw haben einigige sich die Augen gerieben als sie halb Aluminium halb Kupfer Thermalmodule vorfanden. Weiterhin haben viele der Geräte eine solch mangelhafte Verarbeitung ( Luft zwischen den WLP des Grafikspeichers) sowie eingebrannte WLP billigster Art. )

Also lass Dir nichts einreden Mann , sondern forder das wofür Du auch bezahlt hast !

Da ich dass von ASUS nicht bekommen konnte - können Die auf meinem Ex G73 von mir aus Rodeln sobald genug Schnee liegt - dabei bleibst dann auch schön kühl................


----------



## Bananenjunge (25. August 2010)

@BambergT: Hast du dafür eine seriöse Quelle das der GDDR5 Speicher nur bist 100°C spezifiziert ist? 

Wenn es so Schädlich für die Teile ist, dann dürften sie ja niemals 3 Jahre halten, aber ich habe 3 Jahre Garantie auf das Book. Dann lass ich es nach nem Jahr halt alles tauschen und bis dahin sollten sie auf dem Stand sein das es nicht mehr soo warm wird! Denn so bin ich zufrieden mit dem Book und will es nicht mehr hergeben! 

Ich bin gespannt wie das weiterläuft!

evtl. kommt ja doch doch mal ne Nachricht das die einige Fehler gefunden haben und wir das Book einschicken sollen das es gemacht wird!

achja, im Desktop bereich gibt es auch genug Grafikkarten die unter Last die 100°C knacken mit dem GDDR5 Speicher!


----------



## juced (26. August 2010)

also bei mir funktioniert der 10.8 Treiber, keine GSODs bei GTA4 oder Crysis

Für alle, die noch ein Problem haben, und die Schrift beim Internetsurfen noch zu klein ist, und Firefox benutzen, der speichert ja die gezoomte Einstellung nicht, 
ladet euch das addon runter, 
"NoSquint" 
https://addons.mozilla.org/de/firefox/addon/2592/
und setzt bei einstellungen "zooming" den wert bei "default full page zoom level" auf 130% oder 140%, 
dann klappt das alles super, und ihr habt immer ne große Schrift beim Surfen


----------



## Sequence (26. August 2010)

Hi,

nach sage und schreibe 2 Monaten hab ich mein Geld wieder. Juhuu 
Wenigstens hat Asus sich nicht 30 Tage Zeit gelassen nach der Zahlungsbestätigung. Das Geld war nach 10 Tagen auf dem Konto.
Trotzdem... nach dem ganzen Theater bekommt Asus im Service von mit eine 6! Nie wieder


----------



## Bananenjunge (26. August 2010)

also ich habe mit den 10.8 und dem neuen vBios von Asus bei Mafia 2 nene GSOD bekommen, also sind die Probleme noch nicht ganz ausgemerzt! Dafür kann ich es in 1600x900 auf max. Details und 8x AA ohne Probleme Spielen


----------



## Sebi93 (26. August 2010)

mann braucht ja den mobility treiber ne??

is des wider ein treiber wie der 10.6 der mehr leistung gibt?


----------



## jochenf (27. August 2010)

Tastaturbeleuchtungsfix nun verfügbar....


----------



## to4you (27. August 2010)

jochenf schrieb:


> Tastaturbeleuchtungsfix nun verfügbar....



   Und es funktioniert prima 

endlich auch wieder im Dunkeln was auf der Tastatur sehen


----------



## Sebi93 (27. August 2010)

ehm mein english is jez nich grad der hammer kann des vllt jemand über stzen ??


----------



## numbb (27. August 2010)

Sebi93 schrieb:


> ehm mein english is jez nich grad der hammer kann des vllt jemand über stzen ??



Google Übersetzer


----------



## Sebi93 (27. August 2010)

okey da hab ich nich dran gedacht xD sry leute


----------



## Bananenjunge (28. August 2010)

@BambergT: Kommt da noch ne Quell-Angabe, oder war das einfach nur halbwissen wo du mal gehört hast?


----------



## majestick (28. August 2010)

http://www.hynix.com/inc/pdfDownload.jsp?path=/datasheet/pdf/graphics/H5GQ1H24AFR(Rev1.0).pdf

(siehe Seite 122) 

*6.1.*ABSOLUTE*MAXIMUM*RATINGS
Voltage*on*Vdd*Supply
****Relative*to*Vss...................................................**‐0.5V*to*+2.0V
Voltage*on*VddQ*Supply
****Relative*to*Vss*..................................................**‐0.5V*to*+2.0V
Voltage*on*Vref*and*Inputs
****Relative*to*Vss*..................................................**‐0.5V*to*+2.0V
Voltage*on*I/O*Pins
****Relative*to*Vss*..................................................**‐0.5V*to*VddQ*+0.5V
Storage*Temperature*(plastic)*............................**‐55°C*to*+150°C
Short*Circuit*Output*Current*.............................**50mA


Sofern es sich um diese Speichermodule dieses Herstellers handelt...


Habe das Book ja nicht mehr kann also nicht mehr nach sehen... und übrigens Google ist euer Freund einfach mal die Bezeichnung eingeben und man findet spätestens beim Hersteller die genauen Spezifikationen.



Grüße


----------



## BambergT (28. August 2010)

Bananenjunge schrieb:


> @BambergT: Kommt da noch ne Quell-Angabe, oder war das einfach nur halbwissen wo du mal gehört hast?


 Tests - MSI GX740-i5448LW7P - MSIs High-End-Antwort ? auf notebookjournal.de
quote
Zwar vertragen moderne Grafikchips Temperaturen von 100°C auch über einen längeren Zeitraum, doch die verbauten *Videospeichermodule* können bei längerem Betrieb mit solch hohen Temperaturen *Schaden* nehmen.
unqoute


----------



## Sebi93 (29. August 2010)

soo habe heute mehrere stunden lang civilisations 4 gespielt dabei 1 GSOD bzw hänger gehabt und sogar ein blue screen
edit: ich zähle schon 8 GSOD hab den 211bios das neue vbios und den 10.8 treiber mach jez wider runter auf den 10.7 mit dem hatte ich kein einzigen gsod und war da auf einer 3 tage dauer lan


----------



## schulleck (29. August 2010)

Sebi93 schrieb:


> @Asus Leute gibts ürgent wo momentan den G73 rucksack zukaufen?? auf den Lapxpress gibts den nicht mehr nur noch den G2 der gefällt mir aber nicht oder gibts da nemöglich keit den direckt bei euch zu kaufen??



Ich habe kürzlich zwei Stück aus den Staaten mitgebracht bekommen und könnte einen abgeben. Ich selbst hatte nämlich schon einen. Ich glaub für den Transport gibt es nichts besseres. Lapexpress bekommt scheinbar erst nächsten Monat eine neue Lieferung.

Grüße!


----------



## Sebi93 (29. August 2010)

so mit dem 10.7 treiber kein GSOD und das seit längerem spielen und zwar die gleichen spiele


----------



## Bananenjunge (29. August 2010)

Also ich habe mit den 10.7 und 10.8 nen GSOD bei Mafia 2! BIOS 211 ist drauf und das neue vBios von asus auch! Und die kommen häufiger! In 5 Stunden Spielzeit ca. 6 mal!


----------



## Sebi93 (29. August 2010)

jaa so wars bei mir mit dem 10.8 treiber mit dem 10.7 den ich gestern drauf hab und seit dem am dauer zocken bin kein einziger ^^

@schulleck sry nix gegen dich aber des is mir zu unsicher so was mit jemand über en forum abzu machen und am ende steh ich doof da tut mir leid wenn wart ich bis es denn wider im laden gibt weil da zeig ich die an wenns nicht kommt

sry wegen dem 2 mal posten


----------



## schulleck (30. August 2010)

Sebi93 schrieb:


> @schulleck sry nix gegen dich aber des is mir zu unsicher so was mit jemand über en forum abzu machen und am ende steh ich doof da tut mir leid wenn wart ich bis es denn wider im laden gibt weil da zeig ich die an wenns nicht kommt



Du hast vollkommen Recht. Im Nachhinein ist es mir auch zu unsicher. Deswegen habe ich jetzt bei einem Online-Auktionshaus ein Angebot eröffnet. So ist es für jeden, der Interesse hat, ne sichere und faire Sache.

Viele Grüße!


----------



## Sebi93 (30. August 2010)

wo hast des den rein gestellt??


----------



## schulleck (30. August 2010)

hab's bei eBay reingesetzt. such einmal nach "G73 Rucksack". wollte es eigentlich durch die Blume sagen, wo man es findet


----------



## juced (30. August 2010)

das neueste Bios ist jetzt noch nicht veröffentlicht worden oder?
zumindest sehe ich nichts auf der Homepage von ASUS.
und was ist eigentlich ein vBios? das v vorne dran irritiert mich.
danke!


----------



## jochenf (30. August 2010)

Nein, kommt bald noch ein neues wie es aussieht.

V wie Video - halt das BIOS für die Grafikkarte und nicht für das Mainboard.


----------



## juced (30. August 2010)

aja, und wo gibts das vBios immer zum runterladen?
ist ja dann ein offizielles von Asus nehm ich an.. oder von ATI?


----------



## Bananenjunge (30. August 2010)

Ist von ASUS selber! So muss leider sagen das Mafia 2 derzeit fast unspielbar ist, kommen immer wieder ein GSOD, oder bildschirm wird schwarz und ton läuft einfach weiter!

mit 10.7 und 10.8 Treibern is da kein Unterschied! Ich muss aber sagen ich war immer im großen und ganzen gut verschont geblieben davon bis auf Mafia 2 nun!


----------



## juced (30. August 2010)

und wo kann man das vBios runterladen?
danke


----------



## jochenf (30. August 2010)

Na hier.


----------



## Sebi93 (30. August 2010)

naja ich habs vom asus mitarbeiter xD aus deutschland ^^ naja was sols xD


----------



## juced (30. August 2010)

ok, dann hoffe ich mal auf ein neues vBios, bei dem auch die Grafikkarte selber runtertaktet, bei nicht Belastung...


----------



## Sebi93 (30. August 2010)

bei dem das ich hab tut sie das sie tacktet im High Perfomenc moduns ohne last auf 405/1000 bei 0,95v und bei last auf die normalen 700/1000 1,15v läuft eins A und im battery noch ma auf 300/1000 0,95v


----------



## PierreSacher[ASUS] (31. August 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
wenn jemand das VBios braucht bitte bei mir per E-Mail melden:

Pierre_Sacher@asus.com

ich weiss noch nicht wann/wie schnell das offiziell veröffentlicht wird


----------



## g73jhuser (31. August 2010)

@PierreSacher[ASUS],

ist das der aktuelle der gerade getestet wird, oder gibt es Änderungen?

Gruß


----------



## kossiossi (31. August 2010)

moin moin,

hab mal zwei fragen zum g73, will mir das G73JH-TY048V zulegen.

möchte zum einen eine ssd einbauen, und zwar die *OCZ Vertex 2 Extended 60GB* für das system. hab aber mal was gelesen von problemen des g73 mit ssd´s, was ist da dran?

das zweite betrifft die einbauhöhe der festplatten, kann ich eine platte mit 12.5mm höhe, wie z.b. die *Western Digital WD10TPVT 1TB* einbauen oder passen nur platten mit 9,5mm wie die *Western Digital WD6400BEVT 640GB*?

danke und gruß
danny


----------



## diebelsalt (1. September 2010)

Hallo,  ich hab eine Kingston SSDNow V+ 128GB in meinem G73 und es funktioniert einwandfrei.  Grüße


----------



## kossiossi (1. September 2010)

moin diebelsalt,

danke für die info, hilft mir schon mal weiter.

hab jetzt gelesen das im bald erscheinenden g73jW (nvidia gtx460m) 1TB platten passen.

bin jetz unsicher ob ich noch warten soll - nicht unbedingt wegen der grafikkarte sondern vor allem wegen der anderen änderungen wie z.b. usb 3.0...

gruß
danny


----------



## Herask (1. September 2010)

Hy!

Ich würde dir anraten zu warten, falls es noch nicht so dringent ist! 
Der grund ist jetzt nicht primär die Grafikkarte ABER die aktuellen probleme mit offensichtlich defekten GPU Kühlmodulen und zusammengepfuschten vBIOS des ATI Chips, treiben einen in die Verzweiflung!

Würde Hardwaretechnisch zwar den ATI Chip bevorzugen, aber wenn Nvidia funktionierende Treiber bereitstellt würde ich das mehr an Stromverbrauch und Temperatur in kauf nehmen!

P.S.: dieses absolut hirnverbrante downloadtool für den Mobilen Catalyst Treiber der auch meist noch den falschen Treiber downloadet, bewirkt starken Würgereitz! (direkten download gibt es nicht)

P.P.S.: VERLASS DICH NICHT AUF DIE RMA!!!!

Gruß 
Herask


----------



## jochenf (1. September 2010)

Du ersetzt einfach das Tool durch den Treiber und schon hast du den direkten Link.


----------



## kossiossi (1. September 2010)

hi herask,

ist nicht so dringend, deshalb werd ich auch warten.
das problem mit den ati treibern/vbios und temperaturen beobachte ich ja schon länger, wollt mir aber eh die i5 variante holen - und von denen hört man ja weniger probleme. 

und allzu lange sollte es nicht mehr dauern, die ersten g73jw kann man in anderen ländern ja schon vorbestellen...

Portable ASUS G73JW-91016V DarkLight

ASUS G73JW-A1 - XOTIC PC - ROG Gaming Laptop

Asus G73JW-A1 17.3" FHD/NV GTX 460M 1.5GB GDDR5/i7-740QM/8GB DDR3/1TB 7200rpm/Blu-Ray/ Pre-Order: GenTech PC Store

Asus G73JW-TY012V i7-720QM/8192/1000/BRCombo/7HP64 - Notebook / Laptop 17,3" - Sklep komputerowy - X-KOM.PL

Asus G73JW-TY013V i5-430M/4096/640/DVD-RW/7HP64 - Notebook / Laptop 17,3" - Sklep komputerowy - X-KOM.PL

gruß
danny


----------



## Herask (2. September 2010)

@kossiossi: würde dir eigentlich zum "kleinem" i7 raten. Das Display ist wirklich toll! Schön scharf und echt tolle Farben.
Die i5 Variante hatt ja leider nur das HD+ Display.


----------



## juced (2. September 2010)

ich würd dir auch das kleine i7 vorschlagen...
ich hab das, und keine temp probleme. im idle 55 grad!


----------



## juced (3. September 2010)

Hallo,
auf der Webseite vom G73 gibts den 
Intel Matrix Storage Manager und
den
Keyboard Device Filter Utility
zum downloaden.
für was gehören die Programme?
Habt ihr die auch?
danke


----------



## Sebi93 (3. September 2010)

kein plan würd mich jez aber auch ma interessiren ^^


----------



## Hamlett (3. September 2010)

Mahlzeit!
Der Intel Matrix Storage Manager ist notwendig bei einem Raid-Verbund zweier Laufwerke. Da das G73 dies nicht unterstützt, ist der Treiber sinnlos. Läßt sich auch nicht installieren.

Keyboard Device Filter Utility weiß bisher scheinbar niemand so recht, wozu der gut sein soll. Man kann ihn weglassen, trotzdem sind alle Funktionen erreichbar. Nicht zu verwechseln mit den Asus ATK, welcher u.a. die Hotkeys ansteuert.


----------



## Sebi93 (3. September 2010)

ah okey cool danke, bzw. auch nich cool naja was sols xD ^^


----------



## C.C.[ASUS] (6. September 2010)

Intel Matrix Storage Manager jetzt Rapid Storage Manager bringt aber auch noch nen anderen SATA Treiber mit als der der im INF Update enthalten ist.

Treiber in Version: 10.0.0.1043

ASUSTreiber.de Download - Intel Rapid Storage Technology 64bit

ASUSTreiber.de Download - Intel Rapid Storage Technology 32bit

Folgende SATA Controller werden Supportet


> Intel(R) ESB2 SATA AHCI Controller
> Intel(R) ICH7R/DH SATA AHCI Controller
> Intel(R) ICH7M/MDH SATA AHCI Controller
> Intel(R) ICH8R/DH/DO SATA AHCI Controller
> ...


----------



## RAX2 (6. September 2010)

Hi,
ich habe jetzt nach gut 3 Wochen mein Gerät von der Reperatur wiederbekommen...
Auf dem Zettel stand gar nicht was damit gemacht wurde ausser Reassembly.. naja gut
Die Temperaturen sind auf jeden Fall besser liegen jetzt gerade (also mehr oder weniger im Idle, nachdem er jetzt so ne halbe stunde läuft) bei 60 Grad,
kurz nach dem hochfahren warn es knapp über 50...
Sollte ich mich damit zufriedengeben oder ist das noch zu hcoh? ich kann das schwer einschätzen... Ab wann ist es denn in Ordnung?
Lg Max!


----------



## BambergT (7. September 2010)

RAX2 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich habe jetzt nach gut 3 Wochen mein Gerät von der Reperatur wiederbekommen...
> Auf dem Zettel stand gar nicht was damit gemacht wurde ausser Reassembly.. naja gut
> Die Temperaturen sind auf jeden Fall besser liegen jetzt gerade (also mehr oder weniger im Idle, nachdem er jetzt so ne halbe stunde läuft) bei 60 Grad,
> ...


 
Temps unter last mit HW info 32 loggen - 
Z.Zt werden wohl bei jedem Book das Bios 2.11 aufgebspielt das den Lüfter anders ansteuert und somit die IDLe Temp senkt. Letzendes kann man die MAX Temp aber damit nicht senken nur die Zeit bis das Book die Max Temp erreicht verlängern .....

Es gibt vermehrt User die ein aufgespieltes 2.11 haben und dann Lüfter gereinigt als  RMA Feedback bekommen - und immer noch die selben Temps erreichen - Was ist das denn für'n Service ??  

Das 2.11 Bios soll in Kombination mit ATI's Mobile Catalyst Treibern keine GSOD's mehr erzeugen - was aber wohl auch nicht zu 100 % klappt und nur zum Ausdruck bringt das 
- mit den Grafikkarten was nicht gestimmt hat 
- mit dem Belüftungskonzept etwas immer nocht nicht stimmt solange 
  keine Teile bzw. WLP ausgetauscht und erneuert werden. 

Ich würde die max Temps mit Furmark  testen und bei über 95°C das Teil prompt wieder zu RMA senden zwecks Nachbesserung !


----------



## Bananenjunge (7. September 2010)

Also mit futuremark testen und nicht mehr wie 95 grad erwarten ist schon hart! Eine GTX 280m wird bei futuremark knappe 110 grad warm! 

Ich habe im idle mit dem asus vBios gute 55 grad und unter last 95 grad max. Bei Metro2033 habe ich einmal nach paar Stunden genau 100 grad max. gehabt. Mach dir keinen Kopf passt schon so, schließe evtl. noch ne Garantieverlängerung auf 3 Jahre ab, und hab Spaß mit deinem Book! Morderne grafikchips halten diese Temperaturen aus! 

MfG


----------



## RAX2 (7. September 2010)

Hey Jungs,
also ich habe mein reperaturfrisches NB jetzt neu aufgesetzt und habe vevor ich irgendnen schrott installiere noch paar kleine fragen:

1. Benutzt ihr die Treiber direkt von der Asus Download Seite oder von den jeweiligen Herstellerseiten der Komponenten? zB bei der Grafikkarte die Treiber von Asus sind ja ziemlich veraltet, also lieber direkt die ATI Homepage?

2. Mir is gerade noch etwas aufgefallen ich kann die Creative Soundtreiber nciht installieren (setup kann auf ihrem system kein unterstütztes produkt finden) 
Woran kann denn das liegen,
muss ich evtl zusätzlich noch den Realtek Schrott draufhaben?

3. Warum habe ich bei systemsteuerung Soundgeräte eigentlich immer 2 verschieden lautsprecher... Welche sind denn jetzt die richtigen? Bei dem einen funktioniert nur die linke seite.. ist das normal?

Danke!

Heute abend werde ich mal die Furmark ergebnisse nach dem RMA testen...


----------



## noregret (7. September 2010)

Zu 1:
Bei Asus Treiberdownload steht ja immer das Datum von wann der ist. Die ganzen alten von 2009 sind so auch auf der Treiber-Cd und müssen nicht downgeloaden werden, geht natürlich auch.

Neuere Treiber habe ich nur die von Ausus runtergeladen, es sind nicht viele die aktualisiert wurden.

Nur für die Grafikkarte nahm ich den neusten von ATI und habe gute Erfahrung damit gemacht.

Für andere Bauteile habe ich auch nicht direkt bei den Hersteller nach neueren Treibern geschaut, kein Bock 

Zu 2:
Kann den Creative auch trotz "Realtek Schrott" nicht installieren. 
Wollte natürlich auch weglassen, aber.....
Habe das System neu aufgesetzt, somit war nur win7 Sound installiert, Asus-creative Treiber geht ja nicht. 
Mir kam sofort am Anfang der Ton schlechter und kraftloser vor.
Also Realtrek installiert und der Klang war wieder wie gewohnt gut.
Kann das sein?
Edit: Könnte wohl daran liegen das die Soundtechnik komplett von Realtek stammt und gar nichts von creative eingebaut ist wie aussieht.

Zu3:
Bei mir ist da nur 1 Lautsprecher wie es wohl sein soll. Evtl. hilft Realtek?


----------



## noregret (7. September 2010)

Ich würde gerne die schlappe Atheros 9285 gegen eine bessere wlan- Karte austauschen. Ist das ohne weiteres möglich?


----------



## Sebi93 (7. September 2010)

@noregret

 naja hab erst letzten m aden suport angeschrieben wie des aus schaut wenn ich mir ne ssd rein machen würde die antwort war :

Guten Tag Herr .....,
vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage.

Leider ist diese nicht möglich, da von unserer Seite aus Hardwareveränderungen nicht unterstützt werden. Jede Veränderung hat Einfluss auf das abgestimmte Verhalten und der Stabilität des Gerätes, die wir dann nicht mehr gewährleisten können.
Wir bitten um Ihr Verständnis.



Sind Sie zufrieden mit unserem Support oder gibt es Kritik die Sie los werden möchten?
Dann nehmen Sie sich bitte einen Moment Zeit die Supportanfrage zu bewerten.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen / Best Regards
............
ASUS Support Team


und da denk ich ma das wird erst recht nicht so einfach vom einbau her sein und garantie mässig denk ich ma überhaupt nicht abgedeckt aber wenn dir das alles egal ist hau rein und lass dich nicht stören


----------



## noregret (7. September 2010)

Meinste das geht technisch ohne Probleme?
Das G73 ist seit Jahren mein erster moderner Computer... keine aktuelle Erfahrung

Eine stärkere Karte, auch von Atheros wollte ich wenn reinbauen. Eine die wirklich 300mbit netto schafft und am besten auch 5ghz


----------



## Sebi93 (7. September 2010)

des weis ich net genau da ich dann doch lieber die garantie behalt und wenn ich gute verbindung brauch über lan rein geh sry aber ich denk so große porbs solst nicht geben wenn dir die gantie egal is gibt ja genug videos wo sie jez zeigen wie man das g73 auf schraubt und naja dann einfach die karte raus und die neue rein musst halt auf passen das de nix beschädigst sonst hast je nach model halt en paar hundert euro zerschrotet


----------



## noregret (7. September 2010)

Das Umbauen ist kein Problem, habe den entsprechenden Deckel schon mal ab gehabt.
Nur kompatibel soll es sein und so leistungsfähig wie möglich

Edit: Habe eine gebrauchte Atheros 9280 bestellt, ich berichte dann wie ob es klappt usw...


----------



## RAX2 (8. September 2010)

Hey also ich habe mein G73 von der RMA zurück
Das Notebook ist jetzt in Furmark bei 1280x1080 im extreme Hitzemodus (testet ihr auch mit diesen einstellungen?) nach 16 minuten auf 101°C gewesen...
Gerade habe ich noch ein bisschen Trine gespielt und da war es auf max 97

Ist das zuviel? Ja oder?

Wie ist das denn mit zurückschicken,
Ich würde es nämlich am liebsten nciht nochmal (wsl sinnloserweise) zum RMA schicken sondern lieber mein Geld zurückhaben und mir dann evtl das G73JW holen...
Gibts da irgendwelche Chancen für mich?


----------



## diebelsalt (8. September 2010)

Huhu,

ich hab die verbaute WLAN Karte gegen eine Intel 6200 getauscht (für die 6300 hat das G73 eine Antenne zu wenig, sollte aber auch gehen, ebenso sollten die 5100 und 5300er gehen). Funktioniert ohne Probleme und jetzt auch mit 5 GHz. Wichtig ist, dass im G73 nur eine Mini PCIE *HalfSize* Karte passt. Die Fullsize sind zu groß!  

Grüße

P.S. Find ich etwas schwach, dass das G73 nur 2,4 GHz ab Werk kann. Selbst mein 2 Jahre altes Samsung Lowcost Notebook kann 5 GHz (Intel 5100)


----------



## Bananenjunge (8. September 2010)

@RAX2: Temperaturen sind ok! Solange du beim spielen nicht über die 100 grad kommst! Versuch es noch ein wenig aber so ist schon ok! Hab keine Angst, sondern Spaß mit dem Book, moderne Chips halten die Temperaturen aus. Verlängere evtl. Deine Garantie auf 3 Jahre, dann bist auf jedenfall auf der sicheren Seite


----------



## burroughs3000 (8. September 2010)

Hi Leute,

ich weiß ja nicht ob's ihr schon wisst: Es gibt ein neues GSOD-freies vBIOS *von ASUS* mit Powerplay !!! Läuft prima bei mir . Keine GSODS mehr...

How to Fix Your GSOD Blues


Viele Grüße
burroughs3000


----------



## Bananenjunge (8. September 2010)

Ja wissen normal die meisten schon, bis jetzt läuft es auch gut bei mir mit den 10.8! Welche Temperaturen hast du so? 

MfG


----------



## burroughs3000 (8. September 2010)

so 94 bis 95°C nach 6 Min Furmark. Da geht's auch nicht höher da der Lüfter dann richtig hoch dreht. Bin damit voll zufrieden .


----------



## BambergT (8. September 2010)

RAX2 schrieb:


> Hey also ich habe mein G73 von der RMA zurück
> Das Notebook ist jetzt in Furmark bei 1280x1080 im extreme Hitzemodus (testet ihr auch mit diesen einstellungen?) nach 16 minuten auf 101°C gewesen...
> Gerade habe ich noch ein bisschen Trine gespielt und da war es auf max 97
> Ist das zuviel? Ja oder?
> ...


----------



## RAX2 (8. September 2010)

So hab jetzt mal wieder beim Asus Support angerufen... Die konnten mir auch nicht sagen was denn nun an meinem Notebook rumgeschraubt wurde...

Der nette Herr meinte jetzt erst nach 3 erfolgreichen Reperaturen kann das Geld zurückerstattet werden...
Ist laut BGB der Kaufvertrag nicht schon nach 2ter erfolgloser Nachbesserung ungültig?

Edit: 
Habe gerade bei Amazon angerufen, und ich bekomme mein Geld zurück!
Jetzt werde ich mich mal nach guten Alternativen umschauen... 
Gibt es da schon besseres auf dem Markt?


----------



## Bananenjunge (8. September 2010)

Also das Acer hat auch nur ne DDR3 Anbindung, die wesentlich kühler bleibt! Nochdazu wird der Prozessor flauschige 85-90 grad unter Last warm! Das ist für nen Prozessor schon sehr grenzwürdig!


----------



## burroughs3000 (8. September 2010)

Also ich würde mir bei  101°C unter diesen Bedingungen in Furmark noch keine Gedanken machen. Aber dass sieht wohl jeder anders. Schon das 211er BIOS geflasht?


----------



## Bananenjunge (8. September 2010)

Ja sieht jeder ein wenig anders, nochdazu gibt es keine Alternative da die gtx280 ebenfalls diese Temperaturen erreicht und die fermi werden noch krasser sein!


----------



## RAX2 (8. September 2010)

Ich dachte das wäre nicht hauptsächlich ein Fehler der Grafikkarte sondern des Asus Kühlsystems, mit schlechten Wärmeleitpads usw?


----------



## BambergT (8. September 2010)

Bananenjunge schrieb:


> Also das Acer hat auch nur ne DDR3 Anbindung, die wesentlich kühler bleibt! Nochdazu wird der Prozessor flauschige 85-90 grad unter Last warm! Das ist für nen Prozessor schon sehr grenzwürdig!


 
Der I7 wird net so heiß - nur die I5 - und die können das ab !

Den Rest der vorherigen Post hast Du leider nicht verstanden - Schade eigentlich. 

Viel Glück noch mit Deinem superheißen ASUS G 73 .

Alle anderen haben schon getauscht, RMA bemüht oder gewandelt 
oder neugekauft ......


----------



## Bananenjunge (8. September 2010)

Also erkläre mir bitte wie ein I5 wärmer wird wie ein I7??? ein Kumpel hatte sein G73 bei der RMA wo kühlkörper, mainboard und graka getauscht wurde, es erreicht bei Metro 2033 98 grad! 
Von einem Klassenkamerad das clevo mit gtx260 erreicht bei Metro ebenfalls 95 grad!

Du beziehst dich auf einen!! Test wo davon die Rede ist das Temperaturen über 100 Grad die speichereinheit schädigen KÖNNEN! Also nicht das sie geschädigt werden, nur das es möglich ist!

Ebenfalls habe ich 3 Jahre Garantie, wenn diese Temperaturen schädlich sind, dann wird es in diesen 3 Jahren abrauchen, dann geht es zur RMA und es wird repariert!

Soviel mal dazu! Es gibt nunmal fertigungstoleranzen wo eben Unterschiede entstehen, aber andere Laptops werden genauso warm!

PS: meine Desktop 8800GT wurde auch über 100 grad warm bei crysis! Und eine Laptop Grafikkarte sollte mal mehr aushalten wie ne Desktop!


----------



## Herask (8. September 2010)

Das bei der dichten Bauform in Notebooks die Hardware niemals länger halten kann als in einem Desktop PC, sollte eigentlich klar sein.
Und höhere Temperaturen sind für die Lebensdauer DEFINITIEF nicht förderlich! Besonders die Elkos leiden unter höherer Betriebstemperatur erheblich.


----------



## TenTakel (9. September 2010)

> DEFINITIEF


Das Gegenteil von DefiniHOCH


----------



## Bananenjunge (9. September 2010)

Daran musste ich auch denken


----------



## pawli10 (10. September 2010)

Hallo Leute,

bin neu hier im Forum, und hab mal ne Frage: Also ich bin auch seit kurzem im Besitz des G73JH-TZ014V. Nun spiele ich Dirt 2 und kann es auch ziemlich flüssig auf höchsten Einstellungen spielen. Allerdings gibt es schon vereinzelt  leichtes bis etwas deutlicheres Rucken im Bildlauf. Die Tests und Berichte die ich im Internet gelesen habe, berichten aber ein "absolut ruckelfreies" Spielen. Wie kann das sein? Ich möchte nicht pingelich sein oderso, mir ist Bewusst das dies irgendwo auch einfach nur ein Notebook ist, jedoch möchte ich auch Klarheit was dies betrifft. Gibt es Optimierungsmöglichkeiten(Treiber etc.), oder woran könnte es sonst liegen?

Ich bin jeder Hilfe dankbar

Gr pawli10


----------



## Bananenjunge (10. September 2010)

Welche Treiber hast du drauf? Welches BIOS? vBios von asus drauf?


----------



## pawli10 (10. September 2010)

Grafiktreiber CCC:

Treiber-Paketversion    8.683-091217a-092929C    
Anbieter    ATI Technologies Inc.    
2D-Treiberversion    8.01.01.984    
2D-Treiberpfad    /REGISTRY/MACHINE/SYSTEM/ControlSet001/Control/CLASS/{4D36E968-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}/0000    
Direct3D-Version    8.14.10.0716    
OpenGL-Version    6.14.10.9236    
Catalyst™ Control Center-Version    2009.1217.1632.29627    


sonstige Treiber für Chipsatz etc. scheinen von Microsoft bereitgestellt worden zu sein (ist so vorinstalliert gewesen), dürfte aber wohl bei jedem so sein. Ich habe jedenfalls noch nichts an Treibern aktualisiert oder verändert ( gibt es überhaupt etwas zu aktualisieren? )


BIOS Version ist: G73JH 209
VBios Version ist: 012.017.000.004.0359.A33G

Dazu möcht ich sagen, dass ich glaube, dass es nicht am Bios liegen kann. Es kann nicht sein, das ich die in Tests und Berichten beschriebene Leistung durch ein BIOS-Update erlange. So alt sind die vorinstallierten Versionen außerdem auch nicht, denn auch Dirt 2 gibts jetzt auch schon etwas länger sowie die Tests und Erfahrungen.

trotzdem danke

Gr pawli10


----------



## Bananenjunge (10. September 2010)

Wenn du noch keine Treiber geupdatet hast dann hast du noch die Stock-Treiber! Mit den CCC 10.6 ist eine Leistungssteigerung dabei gewesen, mach dir mal die aktuellsten Treiber (10.8) drauf damit sollte es besser laufen! 

Gegen GSOD gibt es von asus ein vBios musst mal schauen, relativ leicht zu finden! Das BIOS 211 ändert nur die Lüftersteuerung, nicht zwingend notwendig!


----------



## pawli10 (10. September 2010)

alles schön und gut, allerdings halte ich von einem bios update abstand, da ich glaube das dadurch die gerätegarantie verloren geht, und ich generell sehr vorsichtig bin und von diesem nicht ganz ungefährlichen Vorgang ausweiche.
Ist das so richtig mit dem Garantieverfall? Wenn nicht, wie würdet ihr am sichersten solche ein Biosupdate durchführen? Mit Live-Update?
Gibt es sonst noch andere Optimierungsalternativen?

Danke an euch und an dich bananenjunge

gr pawli10


----------



## Bananenjunge (10. September 2010)

Also beim BIOS update geht keine Garantie verloren, solange du nur von asus freigegebene Sachen flasht! Updates kannst du auf der asus Seite downloaden und mit winflash oder mit nem USB-Stick über DOS flashen!

BIOS Updates sind immer zu empfehlen meiner Meinung nach(solange wichtige Änderungen vorgenommen wurden)!

Wie gesagt und mal die CCC 10.8 benutzen!


----------



## bugme (11. September 2010)

Hey Leute,

wollte nun nach einiger Zeit mal wieder hier reinschauen. Hab immernoch Standardtreiber drauf und wollte Fragen, ob sich nun in Sachen vBios (GPU) was getan hat ? 

Hab auf dem ftp von asus nichts gefunden. 
ftp://ftp.asus.com/pub/ASUS/nb/G73Jh/


----------



## RAX2 (11. September 2010)

Hi, ich hätte gerne ncoh einmal eure Meinung
Also ich habe mein Notebook ja von der RMA zurückbekommen und hatte gestern paar Stunden Resident Evil 5 gespielt und hatte dann bei hwmonitor 94 Grad als max.

Jetzt hätte ich noch die möglichkeit das Notebook bei Amazon zurückzusenden...

1. Ist das zuviel Temperatur? Eigentlich nicht soviel oder? Ich hab nur Angst, dass sich die Temperatur im Lauf der Wochen wieder erhöht und dann ist es zu spät.

2. Wenn ich mein Geld zurückbekomme... Es gibt ja eigentlich echt keine Alternative zum G73.. Würdet ihr nochmal eines bestellen, meint ihr die neuen Modelle sind kühler?
Ach und ich habe noch das TZ037V, ich hab gesehen jetzt bit es nur noch das tz091V, was ist denn hier der Unterschied?

Danke, lg


----------



## Bananenjunge (11. September 2010)

Also solange die temps. Der GPU nicht über 100-105 grad warm wird --> i.o! ( lt. Asus )

vBios gibt es bereits ein neues gegen gsod, musst mal bisschen im Netz schauen, iwo wurde das schon hochgeladen, oder du schreibst hier mal jemanden von asus hier im Forum an, die schicken es dir auch!


----------



## Sebi93 (11. September 2010)

wenn du das vbios möschtetst ich schreib mir deine email per pm dann schick ichs dir das solte aber laut asus lieber über usb stick geflasht werden hab des vbios von nem Asus mit Arbeiter


----------



## bugme (12. September 2010)

Taktet die GPU dann auch runter im Idle oder wurde das noch nicht mit integriert?


----------



## Sebi93 (12. September 2010)

die taktet im idel auf 405/1000mhz bei 0,95v und unter last auf 700/1000mhz bei 1,15v


----------



## juced (12. September 2010)

gibt es irgendwie eine möglichkeit, dass auch der speichertakt nicht bei 1000 MHz bleibt, sondern auch runtertaktet?
dieser würde nämlich noch einen massiven Temperaturfall ausmachen.

In der Powerplay einstellung "Batterielebensdauer maximieren" klappt das ja, da habe ich mein vBios auf GPU-Takt 250 MHz und den Speichertakt auf 400 MHz geflasht. Ohne Problem beim Surfen und Office anwendungen.
Leider taktet die Graka nur bei Youtube videos hoch, (dafür gibts ja eigene MHz - Werte) aber nicht beim Spielen. 
Es klappt leider nicht bei der Powerplay einstellung "Leistung maximieren", die GPU auf 250 MHz und den Speichertakt auf z.b. 500 MHz zu reduzieren. denn dann flimmert das Bild. Habe mir selbst ein vBios erstellt, und geflasht. nicht mal beim Speichertakt 800 MHz klappt es. das Bild flimmert, wenn man z.b. im explorer scrollt.

Und es taktet ja nur die Graka (für Spiele) mit der Powerplay einstellung "leistung maximieren" hoch. im Batterielebensdauer maximieren - modus nicht... 
deshalb wäre es super wenn es jemand hinbekommt, dass man auch den speichertakt reduzieren kann.

ich schalte beim spielen immer auf high performance, ansonsten arbeite ich mit entertainment mode, welches mit der einstellung "batterielebendauer maximieren" läuft, und ich das mit 250 MHz und speichertakt 400 MHz geflasht habe!

Temperatur beim surfen:

*45°C bis 46°C!* das glaubt ihr mir nicht oder??
es wäre halt super, wenn eben der speichertakt sich auch runtertaktet im "leistung maximieren"-modus.
dann muss man nicht immer umschalten


----------



## X-Treme1982 (12. September 2010)

Doch glaub ich Dir, ich hab mit dem VBios von Notebookreview.com 42°C im Idle und beim zocken und Furmark maximal 82°C. Und das bei Raumtemps um die 25°C und 4 Stunden zocken am Stück. Hab ja auch schon mehrmals diese Lösung hier angesprochen, aber viele haben Angst die Garantie zu verlieren oder ihr VBios zu zerstören. Ich jedenfalls bin supi zufrieden mit meinem G73JH.


----------



## BambergT (13. September 2010)

X-Treme1982 schrieb:


> Doch glaub ich Dir, ich hab mit dem VBios von Notebookreview.com 42°C im Idle und beim zocken und Furmark maximal 82°C. Und das bei Raumtemps um die 25°C und 4 Stunden zocken am Stück. Hab ja auch schon mehrmals diese Lösung hier angesprochen, aber viele haben Angst die Garantie zu verlieren oder ihr VBios zu zerstören. Ich jedenfalls bin supi zufrieden mit meinem G73JH.


 
Respekt das sind im 24°C weniger als ich bei ALLEN DREI ASUS G73 hatte ! 

UND schön dass ich meinen Bräter nicht mehr habe - ob in das BD Laufwerk ein Tillmans Toasty passt ????


----------



## Fried Rubberduck (14. September 2010)

Tillmans Toasty ... könnte klappen!
Aber leider ist ausgerechnet das Laufwerk ein Bauteil ohne Hitze-Probleme!


----------



## PierreSacher[ASUS] (14. September 2010)

Ich rate davon ab!

Unsachgemäße behandlung führt zum verlust der Garantie


----------



## Fried Rubberduck (14. September 2010)

Hallo Pierre,

lange nichts mehr von Dir gelesen hier im Forum!
Wird das neue vbios irgendwann auf der ASUS-HP mit ner Anleitung zum download bereitgestellt?


----------



## juced (14. September 2010)

so, heute hab ich nun meinen akku wieder bekommen, den hab ich ja eingeschickt, weil er ein verschleißlevel von 27% hatte.
ich steck den akku rein, seh nach, 10% verschleißlevel.
dann lass ich das g73 mit dem wenig aufgeladenen akku leer laufen, und  jetzt gerade läd er sich wieder auf. man soll ja das erste mal den akku  1, 2 x leer und wieder voll aufladen..
dann sehe ich beim aufladen nach, und dann steht da plötzlich 23% wear level...
hab ich da irgendwas falsch gemacht?
wie viel wearlevel habt denn ihr?
soll ich den nochmals einschicken?

bei everest steht noch:
verschleißlevel 23%
Geplante Kapazität: 78000 mWh
Vollaufgeladene Kapazität: 59565 mWh
und 
Momentane Kapazität: 59565 mWh (100%)
anscheinend fehlen mir an der kapazität 78000 minus 9565 mWh...
so ein glump!


----------



## Sebi93 (14. September 2010)

wo kann man des den nach schaun dann mach ich des auch ma


----------



## juced (14. September 2010)

mit dem Programm HWiNFO32,
starten, dann links unten im Fenster auf Smart Battery dann Battery #0
dann steht da irgendwo "wear level"


----------



## Sebi93 (14. September 2010)

okey das heftig hab 2.3% und naja ich lad den ma auf wie ich lustig bin xD allso luck gehabt ^^


----------



## RAX2 (14. September 2010)

Alienware m17X/0399 43,2 cm (17 Zoll) Notebook (Intel Core 2 Quad Q9000 2GHz, 4GB RAM, 640GB HDD, 2x nVidia GTX 260M, DVD, Win 7 HP) für 1599€

was meint ihr, gute alternative zum G73JH vom Preisleistungstechnischen,
oder nicht weils keien dx11 Karte ist?


----------



## juced (14. September 2010)

okay, man darf wohl nicht auf den akkuverschleiß gleich am Anfang gehen, jetzt nach einmal aufladen und wieder komplett leer machen hab ich nicht mehr 23% verschleiß sondern nur noch 4%.


----------



## Sebi93 (15. September 2010)

ich denk schon das es ne gute alternative is hat zwar keine dx11 karte aber dafür gleich 2 karten okey dann is halt noch die sache mit den micro rucklern naja kumpel von mir hat auch sli und da bemercke ich nicht, war auch am über legen mir das zu kaufen aber hab dann das g73 genommen da wusst ich zwar noch nix von den GSOD porbs und so aber die hab ich ja im girf jez von daher und die temps gehen bei mir beim zocken auch max auf 90-94°C von daher sau zu frieden


----------



## Evangelion (15. September 2010)

Fried Rubberduck schrieb:


> Hallo Pierre,
> 
> lange nichts mehr von Dir gelesen hier im Forum!
> Wird das neue vbios irgendwann auf der ASUS-HP mit ner Anleitung zum download bereitgestellt?



Das würde mich auch mal interessieren. Bevor da nämlich nix "offiziell" ist, werd ich bei meinem G73 das neue vbios nicht aufspielen. Bin halt ein Schisser. ^^


----------



## juced (16. September 2010)

Hey Leute, 
ich brauch mal noch eure Hilfe,

ich habe nun Windows 7 Neu aufgesetzt, ohne den ganzen Asus Kram, also  eine saubere Installation gemacht. und nur die nötigsten Asus Programme /  Treiber installiert.

vorher hatte ich im Taskmanager unter dem Reiter "Leistung" beim Verlauf der CPU Auslastung 8 einzelne Diagramme. 
Nach der sauberen Installation habe ich nur noch 4.

Außerdem, bei HWinfo32 konnte ich für 4 CPU´s die Temps auslesen,
jetzt nach der sauberen Installation nur noch für 2.
da steht dann
CPU#0 Core 0
CPU#0 Core 1

und vorher waren da noch core 2 und core 3 und so...

*wisst ihr vielleicht, welchen ich noch Treiber brauche?, oder was ich falsch gemacht habe?*

Installiert hab ich folgende (von der Asus CD)
INF Update Driver
Intel Managment Engine Components
ATK Package
Keyboard Filter
Touchpad
Intel Turbo Boost Technology Monitor 
Audio
Camera
WLan Driver
Multi Card Reader
Life Frame
Asus wireless console3
Power4gear
Virtual Camera (für was ist das eigentlich?)


DANKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BambergT (16. September 2010)

juced schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> ich brauch mal noch eure Hilfe,
> 
> ich habe nun Windows 7 Neu aufgesetzt, ohne den ganzen Asus Kram, also eine saubere Installation gemacht. und nur die nötigsten Asus Programme / Treiber installiert.
> ...


 
START-öffnen unten MSconfig eingeben 
unter dem Reiter -Start- erweiterte optionen nachsehen - dort sollte die Prozessoranzahl nicht angeklickt sein ...... 
also der Haken oben sollte rausgenommen werden damit Windoof das alleine macht .....


----------



## juced (16. September 2010)

aja, super, danke für die Info, 
das hat geklappt!
Danke für die Hilfe!!!!


----------



## juced (17. September 2010)

hier ist der Test vom G73JW!

es soll sogar kühler sein...

Test Asus G73JW Notebook (GTX 460M) - Notebookcheck.com Tests


----------



## BambergT (17. September 2010)

Es ist sowiet das ASUS G73JW wurde bei Notebookcheck.com getestet : 

--- ACHTUNG : EIN PR-MUSTER das natürlich 10 °C kälter ware als das G73JH das zum Test 
                     bei Notebookcheck war. 

Insgesammt bescheinigt man dem G73JW max 72°C nach Stresstest !!!!! 

Das wären round about 20°C besser als noch beim Stresstest des G73JH's und somit der 
finale Todesstoß des schnellen "Brüters" mit Konkurrenz aus eigenem Hause. -Respekt - 

ABER ich werd mal locker durch die Hose atmen und warten bis die USer Ihre Temps posten 
SChliesslich reden die von - PR SAMPLE - und nicht von Seriengerät zufällig gekauft beim Media Markt um die Ecke......


----------



## juced (18. September 2010)

@Asus,

gibts denn schon Neuigkeiten über eine neue vBios Version?
Taktzahlen, Veröffentlichungen, Beta´s?

manche User, die ihr G73 wegen Hitzeproblemen bei der RMA hatten, haben vermutlich eine neue ATI 5870 bekommen, bei der so wie es aussieht, nun auch Taktraten im Speichertakt unter 1000 fehlerfrei laufen. Da auch nichts flimmert. (ich rede vom Netzbetrieb, Powerplay Einstellung auf "Leistung Maximieren". Im Modus "Batterielebensdauer maximieren" funktioniert es ja bereits die Grafikkarte im Speichertakt runterzutakten (bis 400MHz normalerweise ohne Probleme), nur taktet die Grafikkarte in diesem Modus beim Spielen z.B. nicht automatisch hoch, weil ja "Batterielebensdauer maximieren" eingestellt ist.

Ich hoffe, dass es bald eine vernünftige Lösung gibt, auch für die, die keine neue Grafikkarte bei der RMA bekommen haben...


----------



## dablade-rv (20. September 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

hab die Wärmeleitpaste in meinem G73 durch Coollaboratory Liquid Metal Pads ersetzt. War zwar eine "Fummelarbeit" aber durch den Furmark Belastungstest waren es nach 5 Minuten gerade mal 80°. Davor hatte ich knapp 105° bei der Graka


----------



## asdf (23. September 2010)

Hallo,

Habe seit 3 Wochen folgendes Problem, nach dem ich  10 Minuten COD4 oder 10 Minuten COD5 spiele oder auch BattlefieldBadCompany2 nur versuche gerade in der Map zu spawnen hängt sich mein ASUS G73JH auf -.-
jemand eine Idee?


----------



## Okolyth (23. September 2010)

asdf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Habe seit 3 Wochen folgendes Problem, nach dem ich  10 Minuten COD4 oder 10 Minuten COD5 spiele oder auch BattlefieldBadCompany2 nur versuche gerade in der Map zu spawnen hängt sich mein ASUS G73JH auf -.-
> jemand eine Idee?



Wieviel Temperatur hast du? Nimm als erstes eines der hier im Tread erwähnten Tools(zB HWInfo, GPU-Z) um die GPU Temp anzuzeigen und schau ob du eins der unbrauchbaren Notebooks erwischt hast. 

Ansonsten, schon Updates der ATI Treiber oder des Bios getestet? Wie genau hängt es sich auf? Freeze, Bluescreen, Reboot?


----------



## Sebi93 (24. September 2010)

hey gibts eigntlich schon dne neuen ati treiber allso den 10.9 ??


----------



## Lorsen (25. September 2010)

Hey, 
Ich habe meine Wärmeleitpaste auch mal gegen das Coollaboratory Liquid Metal Pad erstetzt. 
Im Furmark test hatte ich nach knappen 19 Minuten als max. 81°C. Vorher, wie auch bei dablade-rv, waren es auch um die 105°C allerdings nach 5 min. 

Geteste habe ich es mit dem standart vBIOS und dem 211er bios von ASUS.


----------



## MacDeath (26. September 2010)

Hi,
ich habe mir die Mühe gemacht und versucht dieses Thema nach meinem Problem zu durchsuchen. Aber nach 30 Seiten war mir ganz schwindelig und daher schreibe ich hier jetzt meine Frage.

Ich habe seit gestern das G73JH-TZ172V, nachdem ich nun Windows neu aufgespielt habe leuchtet die Tastatur nicht mehr. Sie geht kurz beim starten des Läppis an und beim ASUS-Logo wieder aus. Danach kann ich auf der FN+F4 rumhämmern wie ich will, da kommt kein Licht. Mein Bios ist das 211. Muss man für die Beleuchtung noch was installieren?

Beste Grüße,
MacDeath


----------



## juced (26. September 2010)

ich denke, du musst das "ATK Package" installieren. Das findest du im Internet auf er Asus Seite vom G73 oder auf deiner Treiber CD 
probiers mal


----------



## MacDeath (26. September 2010)

juced schrieb:


> ich denke, du musst das "ATK Package" installieren. Das findest du im Internet auf er Asus Seite vom G73 oder auf deiner Treiber CD
> probiers mal



Hi,
das Paket hatte ich installiert. Aber trotzdem lichtete es nich. Ich bin jetzt mal in den Ordner gegangen und habe wie 'wild' alle Exe-Dateien ausprobiert. Und siehe da, nachdem ich die HControl.exe und einen Tastendruck auf Fn+F4 gemacht habe, es werde Licht.
Muss jetzt nur noch mal schauen ob ich es nach einem Neustart wieder manuell erledigen muss.

Bye,
MacDeath


----------



## juced (26. September 2010)

MacDeath schrieb:


> Hi,
> das Paket hatte ich installiert. Aber trotzdem lichtete es nich. Ich bin jetzt mal in den Ordner gegangen und habe wie 'wild' alle Exe-Dateien ausprobiert. Und siehe da, nachdem ich die HControl.exe und einen Tastendruck auf Fn+F4 gemacht habe, es werde Licht.
> Muss jetzt nur noch mal schauen ob ich es nach einem Neustart wieder manuell erledigen muss.
> 
> ...



aja dann achte darauf, dass im autostart die datei HControlUser.exe aktiviert ist.
dann sollte die beleuchtung auch automatisch starten, glaub ich mal..


----------



## Okolyth (28. September 2010)

Das G73JH ist jetzt das offizielle GameStar Gamer Notebook, mit eigenem Aufdruck.

Hardware: GameStar-PC & GameStar-Notebook 2010 - Asus G73JH GameStar-Notebook | Praxis | Hardware | GameStar.de


----------



## asdf (28. September 2010)

Okolyth schrieb:


> Wieviel Temperatur hast du? Nimm als erstes eines der hier im Tread erwähnten Tools(zB HWInfo, GPU-Z) um die GPU Temp anzuzeigen und schau ob du eins der unbrauchbaren Notebooks erwischt hast.
> 
> Ansonsten, schon Updates der ATI Treiber oder des Bios getestet? Wie genau hängt es sich auf? Freeze, Bluescreen, Reboot?


Treiber sind alle aktuell.
Wie meinst du unbrauchbare Notebooks? 

Er hängst sich immer auf, also Freezed, egal was ich tue, manchnmal früher, machnmal später.

Hier noch die GPUZ, HWInfo daten, weiß nicht was mit denen anfangen aber 10 Sekunden nach diesem Screenshot hat er sich aufgehängt. 
[URL]http://s10.directupload.net/images/100928/wx7yussu.jpg[/URL]


----------



## Okolyth (28. September 2010)

asdf schrieb:


> Treiber sind alle aktuell.
> Wie meinst du unbrauchbare Notebooks?
> 
> Er hängst sich immer auf, also Freezed, egal was ich tue, manchnmal früher, machnmal später.
> ...



Es gibt viele Notebooks aus dieser Serie die starke Temperaturprobleme haben. Dadurch kommt es zu Abstürzen, das meine ich mit unbrauchbar. Ein Austausch oder eine Einsendung zu Asus bringt da Abhilfe.

Wenn es 10 sec nach dem Screenshot abgestürzt ist liegt es aber nicht an der Temperatur, die steht da auf 80 Grad. Das ist zwar für den Idle Betrieb sehr hoch und beim spielen kommt es sicher auf 100, aber in dem Falle wirds was anderes sein.

Ggf hilft eine Neuinstallation von Windows, dann kann man ausschließen das es ein Softwareprob ist, ansonsten würd ichs zur RMA zu Asus schicken zur Überprüfung, ist ja Garantie drauf.



> Aja mir ist gerade aufgefallen, dass er sich nur im Netzbetrieb aufhängt, niemals im Akkubetrieb. !!!!!!!!!!!! :/ Was kann ich dagegen tun?


Im Netzbetrieb taktet es ggf höher als im Akkubetrieb, das würde tatsächlich auf ein Hardwareproblem hindeuten!


----------



## asdf (28. September 2010)

Okolyth schrieb:


> Es gibt viele Notebooks aus dieser Serie die starke Temperaturprobleme haben. Dadurch kommt es zu Abstürzen, das meine ich mit unbrauchbar. Ein Austausch oder eine Einsendung zu Asus bringt da Abhilfe.
> 
> Wenn es 10 sec nach dem Screenshot abgestürzt ist liegt es aber nicht an der Temperatur, die steht da auf 80 Grad. Das ist zwar für den Idle Betrieb sehr hoch und beim spielen kommt es sicher auf 100, aber in dem Falle wirds was anderes sein.
> 
> ...


 
Oke, soeben hat er sich sogar im Akkubetriebn bei 70 Grad aufgehängt, also wird nichts helfen außer einschicken oder?


----------



## wabugi (29. September 2010)

@asdf

Du sagst, du hättest alle Treiber auf dem aktuellsten Stand. Bevor weiter nach einer Lösung gesucht wird, sag uns bitte ob dein Notebook folgende Kriterien tatsächlich bereits erfüllt: 

Grafikkarte: ATI Catalyst Treiber 10.8 
Mainboard: BIOS 211 
Grafikkarte: neues vBIOS 93vbiosa (How to Fix Your GSOD Blues) 

Ich hatte nämlich das selbe Problem wie du. Nur exakt die oben genannte Software-Konfiguration hat mir geholfen. 

Ich nenne als Grakatreiber bewusst den 10.8 da das experimentelle vBios meines wissens nicht offiziell 10.9 unterstützt.


----------



## Sebi93 (30. September 2010)

hatte das 10.8 drauf mit dem hab ich keine absturze mit dem 10.8a habe ich welche und mit dem 10.9 kann ichs in die tonne kloppen xD


----------



## asdf (30. September 2010)

Habe heute nochmal zur Sicherheit neu aufgesetzt, läuft seit 10 Stunden durchgehend  (mit alten Treibern), die werde ich jetzt aktualisieren.
Ist nur komisch, dass das neu aufsetzen von vor 3 Tagen das Problem nicht beseitigt hat.


----------



## asdf (30. September 2010)

Jetzt habe ich das Problem, dass er sich beim Spielen ständig ausschaltet. 
Er wird einfach total heiß.


----------



## Okolyth (30. September 2010)

asdf schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich das Problem, dass er sich beim Spielen ständig ausschaltet.
> Er wird einfach total heiß.



Hab ich doch gesagt, ein unbrauchbares, weil zu heisses Notebook 

Direkt zu Asus damit um es überholen zu lassen oder so wie viele andere hier auf den letzten 50 Seiten mehrfach beim Händler umtauschen bis man kein Montagsmodell mehr bekommt...

Mein erstes ist bei 108 Grad abgeschmiert, bei rund 80 Idletemperatur, mein jetziges wird im Idle nur knapp über 50 Grad heiss!


----------



## pawli10 (1. Oktober 2010)

Hallo nochmal Leute, 

Also ich bin ein wenig am verzweifeln. Ich habe das TZ014V ... also das mit den unnötigen 8GB,  ...aber wohl auch nur scheinbar. Denn ich habe bei mehreren Spielen das Problem eine vernünftige Grafikleistung zu erzielen. Beispiel DIRT 2: Ich dreh natürlich alle Grafikoptionen auf volle pulle hoch! Es hieß ja bei vielen Tests: "absolut Ruckelfrei". Dem kann ich mich bis jetzt nicht anschließen. Als ich die Grafikdetails bzw/und AA etwas runtergestellt habe kamen für mich nur sehr schwach erkennbare Besserungen im Bildablauf. Also ich frage hiermit: Wer kann mit dem G73JH DIRT2 auf höchste Grafikeinstellungen absolut ruckelfrei spielen, und was hast du, was ich nicht habe? 

Mein NB:

BIOS: 209
Grafiktreiber CCC:

Treiber-Paketversion    8.683-091217a-092929C    
Anbieter    ATI Technologies Inc.    
2D-Treiberversion    8.01.01.984    
Direct3D-Version    8.14.10.0716    
OpenGL-Version    6.14.10.9236    
Catalyst™ Control Center-Version    2009.1217.1632.29627

Die Treiber aller Hardwarekomponenten habe ich nochmals überprüft und gegebenenfalls durch die originale der beigelegten CD ersetzt.

Ich habe ein bis drei Programme, die im Hintergrund laufen zum test geschlossen und es gibt auch Besserung, aber es ist nicht so, dass ich ein Dutzend Anwendungen laufen habe wenn ich mal ein Game spiele. Zum Test habe ich auch mal den Antivir abgeschaltet -> keine Besserung. Zusätzlich Firewall abgeschaltet -> keine Besserung. Es ist vielleicht noch erwähnenswert zu sagen, dass ich beim Benchmarktest von DIRT 2 eine durchschnittlich fps von ich glaube so um 32 - 36 erreiche. Aber wenn dem so wäre, dann müsste ich theoretisch kein Ruckeln wahrnehmen können...Oder doch? PLS i need help...

Sry für das totale Zutexten und ich danke nochmal für jede Hilfe hier im Forum.

Gr pawli10


----------



## noregret (4. Oktober 2010)

Habe zwar Dirt2 nicht aber wenn ich zwischendurch auf Akkubetrieb war ohne Neustart taktet die GPU nicht wieder hoch und die Spieleleistung ist unbrauchbar. Nach Neustart mit Netzteil ist wieder alles Top.

Ich kann zb. Crysis in 1920x1080, alle Details auf high bis very high super flüssig spielen.... allerdings ohne AA, da wird es etwas unflüssig mit


----------



## pawli10 (4. Oktober 2010)

Gut, wenn du bei Crysis alles auf High hast und einer Auflösung von 1920x1080 darf es denke ich ruhig ein wenig unflüssig sein... das stört nicht. Aber ich habe hier ein richtiges Problem wie es scheint... Kannst vielleicht einen Hardwaretest für einen Vergleich machen, oder im Leistungsindex von Win7 die Bewertungen durchgeben.

Ich habe jetzt zudem ein noch viel schlimmeres Problem festgestellt..., ich installierte neuerdings Counterstrike Source und hier kann ich von einer fatal, schweren Spielbarkeit sprechen. Jedoch meine ich, dass wenn der Server nicht sehr von vielen Spielern belastet ist, ich etwas flüssiger spielen kann. Hier muss ich wieder dazusagen: Ich hatte an meinem I-Net noch nie Konnektivitätsprobleme. Außerdem kommt mir im Spiel die Grafikauflösung trotz Maximaleinstellungen noch etwas niedrig vor.

Das sind nun weitere Indizien. Meine Vermutung ist: Leistungsmangel der CPU oder vielleicht auch Arbeitsspeicher. Ich bin mir nicht sicher. Ich werde mal einen 3DMark06-test durchführen.

Gr und danke bisdahin

pawli10


----------



## noregret (4. Oktober 2010)

Es läuft ohne AA ja absolut schnell und flüssig bei der Auflösung!

Leistungsindex win7 (frisch ausgeführt):
Prozessor: 7,1
RAM: 7,5
Grafik: 7,4
Grafik (spiele): 7,4
HDD: 5,9


----------



## Bananenjunge (5. Oktober 2010)

also fällt mir nur spontan ein, versuch mal die aktuellsten ATI Treiber!


----------



## Bananenjunge (7. Oktober 2010)

Also lt. Anderen Foren, wird das JW im stresstest gerade mal 76 grad warm! Respekt Asus, habt ihr gut hinbekommen! Wird es noch was fürs JH geben in Sachen GPU temp. Oder so? Weiß jemand was, oder könnte ein asus Mitarbeiter sich dazu äußern? MfG


----------



## Okolyth (8. Oktober 2010)

Bananenjunge schrieb:


> Also lt. Anderen Foren, wird das JW im stresstest gerade mal 76 grad warm! Respekt Asus, habt ihr gut hinbekommen! Wird es noch was fürs JH geben in Sachen GPU temp. Oder so? Weiß jemand was, oder könnte ein asus Mitarbeiter sich dazu äußern? MfG



Das JW setzt ja die NVidia 460 ein und keine ATI, habe mal gelesen das die generell etwas kühler sind.
Dafür sind sie in den Benchmarks auch etwas langsamer 

Die "nachgearbeiteten" JH die von Asus zurückkommen liegen auch nicht mehr viel höher, ich habe rund 80 im Stresstest und viele haben hier berichtet das nach der RMA neuerdings die Temp stimmt, da wird also nichts softwareseitiges möglich sein sondern nur wenn es überarbeitet wird und die Kühlelemente gut angepasst werden. Asus scheint jetzt zu wissen was sie austauschen müssen...aber nur mit Warten auf ein neues Bios/vBios wird sich nichts ändern...


----------



## Bananenjunge (8. Oktober 2010)

naja, das mit langsamer ist so ne sache, in mafia 2 zB ist sie ein gutes stück schneller dafür ist sie in anderen Spielen wieder ein wenig langsamer... das nimmt sich nicht wirklich viel, die 6% Leistungsunterschied beziehen sich meistens auf Bechnmark sonst wirst du das fast nicht merken! 

Also ohne RMA geht wohl nichts, dachte ich mir ^^ naja ich warte bis was abraucht, dann kann es zur RMA gehen


----------



## MacDeath (9. Oktober 2010)

Hi,
ich bin auf der Suche nach einem HDD-Einbaurahmen für das G73. Hat jemand ne Idee wo ich sowas bekommen kann? Ich hatte schon den ASUS-Shop angeschrieben, bekam aber nur ne blöde Mail zurück das ich mich mit technischen Fragen doch bitte an die Technikhotline wenden soll. Ich bin zwar immer noch der Meinung das ich eine kaufmänische Frage, nämlich die was mich so ein Einbaurahmen kosten würde, gestellt hatte. Aber bitte wenn sie kein Geld von mir haben wollen.

Bye,
MacDeath


----------



## BambergT (10. Oktober 2010)

Bananenjunge schrieb:


> naja, das mit langsamer ist so ne sache, in mafia 2 zB ist sie ein gutes stück schneller dafür ist sie in anderen Spielen wieder ein wenig langsamer... das nimmt sich nicht wirklich viel, die 6% Leistungsunterschied beziehen sich meistens auf Bechnmark sonst wirst du das fast nicht merken!
> 
> Also ohne RMA geht wohl nichts, dachte ich mir ^^ naja ich warte bis was abraucht, dann kann es zur RMA gehen


 
Das ist bei Ati vs Nvidia schon immer so - aber ich glaube auch dass die beiden sich nicht viel nehmen - Drück die Daumen dass es hält


----------



## BambergT (11. Oktober 2010)

Hier mal ein paar warem Worte zum ASUS G73JH-TZ172v - Gamestar Edition, dass wir nun ausgiebig testen konnten. 

Anfänglichem Jubel über die Temperaturen von 86°C folgte nur Kopfschütteln über folgende Probleme: 

1) Bios 209 mit den üblichen GSOD's - Gerät stürtzte sporadisch mit grau-  weisen Streifen im Diusplay ab. Takt des Books blieb stur bei 700/1000MHZ auch im Idle oder OfficeBetrieb-10.6-10.8 alle mit dem gleichen Ergebnis.....ach ja und lauter ist es unter Last auch geworden ......
2) Festplatte - die Super neue SSDHD Hybrid Platte schaffte es doch bei   HD-Tune auf 4,1 MB minmale Transferrate - herzlichen Glückwunsch zur wohl lahmsten Storage Lösung auf dem Planeten ....
3) Irgendwie scheint das Touchpad schlechter geworden zu sein - es reagierte sehr sehr sehr träge - beim Doppelklick keine Reaktion, kein Feedback sodass man wenn es denn losging unter Umständen die Applikation gleich dreimal geöffnet hatte sehr nervig beim I-net surfen.
Kann aber auch mit Punkt 2 zusammenhängen ....
4) das verbaute BD-Rom Laufwerk machte einen Radau wie ein Jumbo beim abheben da es wohl nicht sehr fest im Gehäuse sitzt und die Vibrationen voll auf das Gehäuse übertragen werden. Hält man die Schublade leicht nach oben gedrückt, wars so wie es eigentlich sein soll  und erträglich - aber ne halbe Stunde das BD Laufwerk festhalten 


Ausstattung: Core I-720QM, 4GB Ram, 500 GB ssdHD, USBE 2.0 
Preis : 1499,00 

Das Gerät ist wieder zurückgegangen ...........


----------



## Herask (11. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Leute!

Ich hätte einen Original ASUS G73 Akku (Inklusieve Original Netzteil von einem G73 JH mit i7) abzugeben!
Der Akku wurde nur ca 5 mal be- und entladen.

Laut Geizhals liegt der günstigste Peis für einen Original Akku für das G73 bei 150€

Ich würde mich für ca 100€ (inkl. Netzteil) davon trennen.

Bei interesse bitte per PM mitteilen!!


----------



## Fried Rubberduck (12. Oktober 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

geht es nur mir so oder empfindet Ihr es genau so, dass sich von ASUS hier schon ewig keiner mehr gemeldet hat?
@ASUS: 
Wie sieht es denn nun mit dem neuen vBIOS aus, kommt es für die breite Masse über das ASUS Download-Center? Oder ist es gewollt/gewünscht dass wir es untereinander austauschen?
Was sagen denn nun die Techniker, liegen die Hitzeprobleme tatsächlich an defekten verbauten Teilen, fehlerhaft angebrachten Wärmeleitpads ...?

Über eine Antwort würde sicher nicht nur ich mich freuen!

Grüße vom
frittierten Gummientchen


----------



## Bananenjunge (12. Oktober 2010)

@ BambergT: Danke, wird schon halten, bis jetzt keine Probleme damit bis auf die GPU Temp eben... bei metro2033 max. 100°C...

Das vBios wo ich hier von Asus bekommen habe ist immernoch nicht offiziell draussen, das is doch schwach! Ich hab das schon seit 2 Monaten oder so. Würde auch gerne wissen, ob es jetzt nochmal was gibt, Spannungsänderung oder ähnliches oder ob es an diesen WLP Pads liegt wie Fried Rubberduck schon schreibt  bitte meldet sich mal einer und gibt uns ein paar auskünfte ^^


----------



## micky72 (14. Oktober 2010)

bei Arcania habe ich auch max 100 Grad, ob das auf Dauer gut ist?

Du hast trotz des neuen VBios 100 Grad ?

@Asus

Wann ist das offizielle Release geplant ?


----------



## Bananenjunge (14. Oktober 2010)

Das neue vBios ändert nur Powerplay Einstellungen! An der Spannung von der GPU wird nichts geändert, deshalb hast du keinen temperatur Unterschied bei last! Bei arcania komme ich max. Auf 96 grad nach 4 Stunden zocken! 

Das vbios lässt dich nur neue ATI treiber nehmen, ohne einen GSOD zu bekommen! Erscheinen sollte es schon lange, aber irgendwie passiert nichts ... Oder gibt es mittlerweile ein anderes mit geänderter Spannung? 
Gruß


----------



## micky72 (15. Oktober 2010)

Hast du alle Details auf hoch, und Schatten auf Ultra ?

Läuft ja super auf dem Notebook, ich komme auf max 98,5 Grad, habe aber noch das 2.06er Bios... ob die neue Lüftersteuerung etwas bringt ?

Huhu Asus, jemand zuhause ?


----------



## PierreSacher[ASUS] (15. Oktober 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
also das V-Bios ist aktuell noch nicht über den regulären Downloadbereich verfügbar.
Ich kann euch auch nicht sagen wieschnell oder ob uns HQ das verfügbar macht.

Ihr könnt das V-Bios, in zusammen Arbeit mit unserer Partnerseite aber hier runterladen:

Index of /G73

Sorry das wir uns etwas rar gemacht haben.
Ich gelobe Besserung *Forumsseite auf externes LCD Schieb und offen lass*


----------



## Fried Rubberduck (15. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Pierre,

Danke!
Habt Ihr schon Rückmeldungen von den Technikern was denn nun das Hauptproblem was die Hitze angeht war/ist?


----------



## PierreSacher[ASUS] (15. Oktober 2010)

Hi,
nein nicht wirklich.


----------



## Painkiller (15. Oktober 2010)

Gibts denn von den neuen Modellen (GameStar-Notebook) auch schon Rücksendungen?

Oder scheint das Problem behoben zu sein? Auf eine bestimmte Charge konnte man es ja nicht zurückführen hast du gesagt.


----------



## PierreSacher[ASUS] (15. Oktober 2010)

bei deer Gamestar Edition ist mir keine höhrere Rückläufer Zahl bekannt


----------



## Painkiller (15. Oktober 2010)

Ok, danke für die Info. Das große G73JH unterscheidet sich vom GameStar-G73 ja in nicht so vielen Punkten. 

Vielleicht war es wirklich ein Problem mit einem Bauteil. Weißt du schon wann ihr Infos aus Taiwan darüber bekommt?


----------



## Bananenjunge (15. Oktober 2010)

Bei arcania hab ich alles hoch bzw. Ultra! Aber hab nur das kleine mit i5 und 1600x900 Auflösung, deswegen wahrscheinlich paar grad kühler 
@ asus: wird bei dem neuen vbios die Spannung angepasst, oder bleibt es so, wie die Version wo ich habe bei den 1,15V usw?
Gruß


----------



## Hamlett (17. Oktober 2010)

Da ja nun die Vorinstallationen regelmäßig ziemlich zugemüllt sind, installiere Win7 immer neu. 

Problem: PowerDVD ist nun auch weg. Auf der beigefügten Treiber-CD ist nichts zu finden, ein extra Datenträger war auch nicht dabei. Somit kann ich derzeit keine Blueray mehr abspielen ( ganz praktisch, per HDMI auf den Fenseher...)

Hat jemand  dafür einen Datenträger? Komme ich da irgendwie wieder dran?

Der VLC Player hat icht geklappt, nimmt keine BD an...


----------



## PierreSacher[ASUS] (18. Oktober 2010)

die Software ist nur in dem Image auf der HDD enthalten und liegt seperat nicht bei


----------



## Bananenjunge (18. Oktober 2010)

@PierreSacher: Gibt es mittlerweile schon ein neues vBios, wo die GPU Spannung geändert wurde unter last? Oder ist noch aktuell die 1,15V?


----------



## Bananenjunge (20. Oktober 2010)

hallo asus, jemand zuhause?


----------



## losdosultimos (20. Oktober 2010)

ich habe ein Problem mit meinem Asus G73jh tz037v, jedes mal wenn ich über icq ein anruf bekomme hängt er sich auf oder wenn ich über die pokerstars software pokern will hängt er sich auch auf, wo ran kann das liegen ?


----------



## HGHarti (20. Oktober 2010)

So habe auch die Game Star Edition,undhabe keine Temp Probleme,mein Bruder hatte sich das Modell mit 8GB Speicher vor ca 4 Mon geholt und nur Probleme.
Es wurde inzwischen überholt.

Ich denke mal man hat an der Kühlpaste gespart.
Habe früher meine PC´s immer selber zusammen gebaut,und kamen schnell mal 10° zusammen zwischen Standard Paste und Paste für 10€.

Und wenn man bedenkt bei der Kühlpaste auch nur 2 € zu Sparen,das mit den verkauften Einheiten Multiplziert hätte es eine schöne Ersparnis geben können.


PS: HAbe gerade mal Furmark laufen lassen kam da auf 98° nach 10 Min .Der Lüfter kam das erste mal auf 100%,und zu meiner Überraschung war er sehr leise im vergleich zu dem Asus C90.
Dieses benutzt meine Frau und der hat hinten So ein Riesen Lüfter und wenn der aufdreht geht die Post ab.


----------



## PierreSacher[ASUS] (20. Oktober 2010)

Hi,
also die GPU Spannung wird meines Wissens nach nicht angegangen sondern nur die Taktung.


----------



## losdosultimos (20. Oktober 2010)

ich habe ein Problem mit meinem Asus G73jh tz037v, jedes mal wenn ich über icq ein anruf bekomme hängt er sich auf oder wenn ich über die pokerstars software pokern will hängt er sich auch auf, wo ran kann das liegen ?


----------



## HGHarti (20. Oktober 2010)

Die Temp scheint aber auch vom Treiber abhängig zu sein.Mein Bruder hat mir vorhin mal Das Bios geflascht mit allem was es so gibt,Danach ahe ich den neusten ATI Treiber aufgespielt.
Im Iddle Komme ich auf ca 59°obwohl Grafikarte runter Taktet,vorher auch nur 59°-62°.Bei FurMark bleibt die Karte aber nach 10 min ca 3° Kühler als vorher(jetzt 96°).
Kam aber vorher auch nicht an 100°,Max war 99°.


@losdosultimos:Habe beim Download Probleme mit Geschwindigkeit.Bricht zwischendurch schon mal Komplett ein.
Gehts du W-Lan ins Netz?Viellleicht gibt es einen neueren Treiber oder einen Alternativen


----------



## bolli19 (20. Oktober 2010)

Habe das G73JH zur RMA angemeldet, wegen hoher Temperatur.Das hat 5 Tage gedauert, nun läuft alles wie es soll

Furmark max 95° alles auf Hoch!!


----------



## losdosultimos (20. Oktober 2010)

ich gehe übers kabel ins netz


----------



## Dragonnat (21. Oktober 2010)

Hallo G73 Gemeinde! Ich bin nun auch stolzer besitzer eines G73JH TZ091V und habe viele viele Minuten verbracht in diesen Forum zu lesen und habe mir diese Beiträge über die Themperaturgeschichte mit Spannung verfolgt. Natürlich habe ich mir nun große Sorgen gemacht das meins auch ein mobieler Kocher ist. Habe mir gleich den 3D Mark Vatage zum Test geholt und jetzt 45min immer wieder getestet und muss sagen das ich extrem zu frieden bin. Meine GPU war bis dato max 73 und meine CPU 71 Grad warm.

Futurmark alles auf EXTREM
Noch paar Daten.
Bios v206
GPU-Bios v012.017.000.004.035992
ATI 10.8 Treiber 

Nun aber was anderes.

1: Funktioniert bei eurem das Laufwerk richtig? Denn bei mir glaube ich hat er probleme DVDs zu lesen, denn ich wollte wow installiern von DVD und da geht er bis 8% dann beibt er stehen und geht nach paar min erst weiter ein paar Sekunden und dann geht das ganze von virne los! Hattet Ihr solch eine Sache auch schon mal erlebt?

2: Unsere tollen Notebooks haben ja solch eine Turbo-Taste wo man eben noch nen kleinen Schub veranlassen kann. Lieder habe ich festgestellt das dieser Schub kein Schub ist sondern das System dadurch langsamer wird, da ich im Benschmark ohne den Turbo mehr Punkte bekomme als mit!!. Nun meine Frage ist das bei jeden so? Gibt es da ne möglichkeit das dies richtig funktioniert also ein PLUS ergibt und kein MINUS? 

Auch diese Frage sei an dem lieben ASUS MITARBEITER gerichtet!!! Woran liegt das??? Gibt es dafür Abhilfe, also neue Treiber oder Software damit es wie gesagt mal richtig geht??
Denn es wird ja EXTRA angepriesen das es eine TURBO-Funktion gibt die das letzte raus quetschen soll, sogar im Aktuellem Video zum G73!!!!!!


----------



## PierreSacher[ASUS] (21. Oktober 2010)

Mit wem hattest du denn Kontakt?

Spiel mal das aktuelle Bios und V-Bios ein.


----------



## Dragonnat (21. Oktober 2010)

So habe lange getestet und musste festellen das das Laufwerk vom 091V nicht richtig fuktiniert, da es kaum dvds lesen kann, also ab zurück damit und ende. Bleibe nun beim G73JH TY048V mit i5 das macht keine probleme bis jetzt 

Noch mal eine Frage zu Herrn PierreSacher!

Was genau bewirkt denn dieses neue VBios genau???
Wenn ich das aufspiele bleibt die Garatie erhalten?? Da es ja nicht offiziel auf der Asus HP zu bekommen ist!!

MfG


----------



## PierreSacher[ASUS] (21. Oktober 2010)

das V-Bios ermöglicht es der Karte ein Feature zu nutzen das Sie eigentlich schon ab Werk können sollte: das runtertakten.

Das Update kannst du von mir bekommen oder über die Partnerseite.
Wie bei jedem Update erfolgte das auf eigene Gefahr (ist auch bei Bios Updates so)


----------



## Dragonnat (21. Oktober 2010)

Ah dann weis ich bescheid und lasse das erst mal lieber mit dem VBIOS.

@PierreSacher

Noch ein paar andere Fragen.

1. Welche Temperaturen wären denn nun eigentlich normal für das Book? Also MAX unter Belastung?

2. Gibt es denn schon neue Baureihen wo dieses Problem behoben wurde also z.b. ab 05.2010? So das man erkennen kann ob man ein aktuelles hat!

MfG


----------



## bolli19 (21. Oktober 2010)

Am Besten teste die Temperaturen mit GPU-Z,dann unter Sensor- Log to file, dann wird die Temperatur als Textdatei gespeichert. Kannst du dann z.B. mit Metro-Demo oder einem anderen Spiel testen.FurMark kannst du auch benutzen, achte dann auf die Temperaturen! Sollte nicht über 100° Grad werden wie bei mir mit GTA4 oder Stalker


----------



## Alderon (24. Oktober 2010)

Tagchen.

Könnte mir bitte jemand den gefallen tun und mal wieder kurz zusammenfassen wie der akutelle stand beim GOSD-Problem ist? Ich habe inzwischen ca. die hälfte aller beiträge hier gelesen und bin schon ganz Konfus... 

Der Fehler sollte ja eigetlich in ccc mobility 10.9 behoben werden, die version war aber leider nicht lange genug auf der ati-website online.
Die Versionen 10.1-10.7 gingen bei mir leider gar nicht, jedes mal wenn ich ins ccc-menü gehen wollte kam eine fehlermeldung das meine GPU nicht unterstützt wird...
Habe probehalber mal ccc10.8 installiert und mit Furmark nen Temperaturtest gemacht, nach ca 14 sekunden und 85°C hatte ich auf einmal GOSD. Danach versucht das BIOS vers. 209 von C.C. [Asus] mit WinFlasher zu installieren. Hatte auch wunderbar geklappt, nur leider keinen Effekt auf den GOSD.

Die Overlocking-Funktion steht bei meinem ccc leider auch nicht und bei den ati-downloads habe ich sie leider nicht gefunden  

Kann es sein dass ich einfach einen Schritt vergessen/überlesen habe? Ich möchte doch einfach nur Final Fantasy XIV spielen 

Vllt sollte ich doch einmal die Bios von Gary benutzen.... aber mein englisch ist leider so mies dass ich bei seiner erklährung nicht ganz durchblicke... 

Bitte HELP


----------



## HGHarti (24. Oktober 2010)

Was bitte heißt GOSD???

@Dragonnat:Laufwerke bei Lapptops scheinen überhaupt nicht der Hit zu sein.
Bei meinem alten C 90 hatte ich von Anfang an Probleme Spiele zu Instalieren,sogar von ganz Neuen.Bei meinem Dell XPS 1730 mußte es nach einem Jahr schon getauscht werden
Benutze eigentlich fast nur noch Externes DVD Laufwerk.

Habe aber auch mal 2 Fragen:
1. Wie bekomme ich es hin das die TAstenbeleuchtung schon bei der Windows Anmeldung an ist?
2.Ich gehe über W-Lan ins Netz,habe aber recht niedrige Downloads bzw die Rate bricht ein.Alle anderen Rechner im Haushalt haben das Problem nicht und sin auch über W-Lan im Netz


----------



## Sebi93 (24. Oktober 2010)

so viel ich weis heist GOSD Grey Srceen of Death. heist im grunde nix anderes bild wird schwarz (bei mir wars auch schon blau und nein war kein bluescreen) und laptop hängt sich auf der ton hängt sich so viel ich weis auch mit auf


----------



## HGHarti (24. Oktober 2010)

THX
man lernt nie aus


----------



## muetze008 (25. Oktober 2010)

hallo community,

ich habe mir bis jetzt jeden beitrag durchgelesen, leider erst nachdem ich mir das gamestar g73jh kaufte. nun habe ich auch einen test mit furmark gemacht und möchte meine ergebnisse posten:

vorweg: 
g73jh tz172v
bios version 209
vbios 012.017.000.004.0359.a33g

habe den normalen stresstest in 1920x1080 über 11 minuten laufen lassen.
max. temp. war 96 grad, ab dieser temperatur wurde der lüfter noch etwas lauter, so dass die gpu dann auf 94 grad gekühlt wurde und sich im interval wieder auf die 96 grad bewegte. nach 11 minuten brach ich den test ab. im idle habe ich 59 grad, gpu-z zeigt mir aber immer den standart takt von 700/1000 an, egal in welchem sparmodus.

der laptop läuft einwandfrei, klapprige störgeräusche des bl-laufwerks bei der wiedergabe einer blu ray-disc konnte ich nicht erhören. leider könnten die speaker einen etwas lautereren sound wiedergeben, die soundqualität an sich ist viel besser als die der normalen blächernen laptopsounds.

leider hatte ich keine zeit spiele zu testen, was ich aber bald einhole. die demo zu arcania gothic 4 aber wollte mein laptop nicht starten, ich hoffe es liegt an der demo. 

auch der neueste ccc 10.10 treiber will nicht recht funktionieren, installieren lässt er sich zwar, aber es ist keine funktion mit ihm möglich. kann mir da jemand nen link posten, wo ich immer den neuesten treiber für die "mobile" graka downloaden kann?

nun, nach meinem bericht, soll ich an dem bios oder vbios was ändern? habe den laptop erst seit 3 tagen, habe also noch ein rückgaberecht.
ich hoffe ich konnte vllt jemandem damit helfen.

vlg. muetze


----------



## Okolyth (25. Oktober 2010)

Hi

hatte schonmal jemand Probleme mit der integrierten Webcam?
Ging anfangs einwandfrei, aber derzeit ruckelt sie stark bzw hat ein riesen Delay. Es liegt nicht an der Verbindung von zB Skype.
Wenn ich die Asus LifeFrame Software nutze um zB einfach das Cam Live-Video anzusehen oder aufzuzeichnen ist es auch um ein paar Sekunden verzögert und schwammig.

Neusten Treiber habe ich drauf.
Konnte es ein paarmal beobachten das die Belichtung sich im Bild änderte und es dann für ein paar Sekunden flüssig lief, dann auf einmal wieder heller und ruckelnd...


----------



## BambergT (25. Oktober 2010)

So nun haben wir die Gelegenheit einmal den ASUS G-73JH-TY206V zu testen - und dass seit einer Woche: 
Ausstattung - Core I7 - 8GB Ram - 2 x 500 MB HDSSD - Display 1600*900 
Bios version 2.11
Temperaturen: bei Furmark 90°C max sowohl bei stability als auch bei extreme burning Mode - 5 Min ( wenn er Sie den schafft) 
Der Lüfter regelt das Gerät offenbar so dass es nicht über 90 geht. 
Crysis session über 4 Stunden max Temp 87°C. 
Bluray Laufwerk arbeitet leise - so soll es sein 
Festplatten - nach einem Firmwareupdate von SD22 auf SD23 laufen die 
Momentus XT Hybrid Festplatten superschnell! 
Bios 2.11 - Die Grafikkarte läuft immer noch stur mit 700/1000MHZ ?? mit Furmark und 10.8 ATI Treiber kommt es immer noch zu BSOD'S - Bild wird schwarz und Ende is ....... ??? 
Jetzt aber zum Display - einfach nur grottig und offensichtlich das gleiche schlechte Display dass schon beim Acer7745G zu Unmut geführt hat. Sitzt man nicht akkurat vor dem Monitor und amcht eine Bewegung ist nichts mehr zu erkennen und das Bild "verwischt". Die Idee ein kleiners Display zu kaufen um mehr Leistungsreserve zu haben ( about 10-15% je nach Spiel) ist sicher willkommen - aber mit dem Display ? Was bleibt sind dann fummeln mit Gamma und Farbwerten ums einigermasen erträglich zu gestalten. 
Das Gerät wird wohl aber mehr als DTR zum Einsatz kommen und somit wird es wohl verschmerzbar aber nicht wirklich schön sein.... 
(Dann hängt es an einem 16:10 24"1680*1050 Display )

Das Bios Problem ist aber leider nicht lösbar - auf der ASUS Homepage gibt es keinen weiteren update sodass der 10.8 Treiber wie gesgat nicht Furmarkstabil läuft ( jeder zweite lauf ist ein BSOD). Ob weiter Spiele abrauchen ? Keine Ahnung- Crysis hat sich einmal am Ende mit BSOD verabschiedet. 
Sollte ein selbständiges VBios update ohne Garantieverlust mit dem im Forum genannten Files möglich sein - hat das Book noch ne Chance - Ansonsten wird auch dieses Book seinen Weg zurück zum Verkäufer gehen. 

Was aber noch von Interesse wäre - was wurde am Kühlsystem geändert dass - es ist ja nun das zweite das wir testen das ordentliche Werte hat - dass die Kühleistung nun bei den Testwerten ist ?? 

By the way - um jeglichen Stress mit Temperaturen zu vermeiden steht das Book auf einem ZM-NC3000s von Zalmann. Das Teil kühlt das Book im 2DBetrieb auf 55°C ( von 60°ohne ) und beim Spielen ( Crysis ) auf 83°C ( von max 87°C) 
Der Lüfter ist dank 220mm Durchmesser leiser als das Kühlsystem des ASUS Books und somit unhörbar. Logischweise profitieren auch die Festplatten und die CPU sowie das MB von dem Lüfter ........


----------



## AlexisK (25. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Leute,
ich habe ein neues G73JH-TZ091V günstig bekommen, da musste ich einfach zuschlagen, auch wenn es einige Probleme zu geben scheint. Denn wenn man einige davon beheben kann (oder gar nicht erst hat) und mit den anderen leben kann ist es ja schließlich ein super Notebook!
Es soll ein Weihnachtsgeschenk werden, ich hoffe daher, dass ich bis Weihnachten ein komplett funkionsfähiges Exemplar besitze... 

Ich wollte nun fragen, was ich updaten sollte und was nicht:
1. Ich habe von Problemen mit dem Soundkartentreiber Creative Audigy gehört. Also lieber beim Original von Realtek bleiben?
2. Wenn ich das Bios im Bios selbst auf die 211er Version flashe, kann doch nichts passieren, oder?
3. Welchen Grafiktreiber soll ich verwenden? Einfach durchprobieren? Wie wichtig ist es, den aktuellsten zu haben?
4. Sollte ich den vBios flashen?

Wenn Asus mir im Falle einer RMA das Notebook wegen fehlenden Ersatzteilen (oder warum auch immer) abkaufen will, wie viel Geld bezahlen sie mir dann dafür?



@Alderon:


Alderon schrieb:


> Könnte mir bitte jemand den gefallen tun und mal wieder kurz  zusammenfassen wie der akutelle stand beim GOSD-Problem ist? Ich habe  inzwischen ca. die hälfte aller beiträge hier gelesen und bin schon ganz  Konfus...


Das neue vBios von Gary sollte Abhilfe schaffen, solch ein Bios-Flash ist aber nie absolut gefahrenfrei. Die einzige Alternative dazu ist eine RMA, was wohl oft auch hilft. Aber auch dabei sind mir Fälle bekannt, in denen die Situation unverändert blieb oder sich in sehr seltenen Fällen gar verschlechtert hat. 
Wenn du das vBios aber nicht flashen willst, dann wirst du wohl auf die alten Treiber zurückgreifen müssen oder das Notebook einschicken müssen...
Wenn du flashen willst, solltest du am besten Bios 211 verwenden, damit geht es ziemlich sicher. Mit dem neuesten ATI Win-Flash (20111) geht das ziemlich einfach. Du darfst nur auf gar keinen Fall neu starten wenn du eine Fehlermeldung bekommst, sondern musst erst wenigstens das alte vBios einspielen!!!
Ich glaube ich habe mal ein gutes Youtube-Video mit einer schrittweisen Anleitung gesehen, aber das war wahrscheinlich auch auf Englisch...


----------



## Hamlett (26. Oktober 2010)

AlexisK schrieb:


> Ich wollte nun fragen, was ich updaten sollte und was nicht:
> 1. Ich habe von Problemen mit dem Soundkartentreiber Creative Audigy gehört. Also lieber beim Original von Realtek bleiben?
> 2. Wenn ich das Bios im Bios selbst auf die 211er Version flashe, kann doch nichts passieren, oder?
> 3. Welchen Grafiktreiber soll ich verwenden? Einfach durchprobieren? Wie wichtig ist es, den aktuellsten zu haben?
> ...


----------



## muetze008 (26. Oktober 2010)

hallo community, 
ich habe hier schon mal einen kleinen bericht zu meinem g73jh geschrieben (#966)

ich habe nun einige spiele ausprobiert. starcraft 2 läuft wunderbar ohne abstürze. graka temperatur liegt bei max. 80 grad. cs 1.6 läuft auch wunderbar, temp. max 70 grad.

gothic 4 demo wollte sich nicht starten lassen, das problem habe ich nun herausgefunden. man muss in den wiedergabeoptionen der soundkarte bei "wiedergabe" -> "speaker" -> "eigenschaften" -> "erweitert" auf 16 bit/48000hz stellen, dann startet das spiel zumindest bei mir.

ich konnte den neuesten ccc nicht installieren(in meinem beitrag vorher erwähnt). nun habe ich das folgendermaßen nochmal probiert:

nachdem ich den alten ccc deinstallierte und neustart machte, habe ich den laptop danach mit tuneup bereiniget (registry insbesondere). danach den neuesten ccc 10.10 installiert. er funktioniert jetzt wunderbar. keine ahnung warum es vorher nicht ging und ob es an der bereinigung liegt.

mich würde aber dennoch interessieren welches neueste vbios man nehmen kann. die graka taktet im windows nicht runter und eine overdrive funktion habe ich im treiber auch nicht.

grüsse muetze

EDIT: habe den furmark laufen lassen. 20 minuten stabilitätstest maximale temp. 93 grad ohne abstürze.


----------



## muetze008 (27. Oktober 2010)

so, heute geht das notebook zum händler zurück. habe nur abstürze in fast allen spielen.

gruss ein wütender verarschter


----------



## Sebi93 (27. Oktober 2010)

hast du des neue vBios von asus wenn ja probirs mall mit dem 10.8 graka treiber damit läuft bei mir alles flüssig ohne abstürze mit neueren treibern hab ich auch welche -.- des wegen never touch a running system hoffe das klapt bei euch auch ^^ meins muss nur zur rma wegen tasten beleuchtung -.- hatte davon nix gewusst xD das die kaput gehn kann beim flashen xD


----------



## numbb (27. Oktober 2010)

Sebi93 schrieb:


> hast du des neue vBios von asus wenn ja probirs mall mit dem 10.8 graka treiber damit läuft bei mir alles flüssig ohne abstürze mit neueren treibern hab ich auch welche -.- des wegen never touch a running system hoffe das klapt bei euch auch ^^ meins muss nur zur rma wegen tasten beleuchtung -.- hatte davon nix gewusst xD das die kaput gehn kann beim flashen xD



Keyboard Light Fix (Gary Key)


----------



## Sebi93 (27. Oktober 2010)

ehm des klingt vllt jez sau blöd xD hab aber kein usb stick xD aber danke ich glaube aber das es bei mir ein hardware problem is da mein NB schon mall bei der RMA war und dort das Meinboard und die graka getauscht wurde und da einfach nur vergessen wurde des kabel dran zu machen oder so kein plan genau ...


----------



## AlexisK (27. Oktober 2010)

So, habe das Notebook jetzt mal durchgecheckt:
Sieht alles ganz gut aus, Temperaturen bleiben beim Spielen immer unter 90°C, bei Furmark (Full HD, 0x AA, Stabilitätstest, ohne Extreme Burning Mode) gehen sie aber komischerweise bis auf 101°C. Das stört mich aber nicht solange es beim Spielen nie soweit kommt. Ich halte von Furmark sowieso nicht viel, da es ziemlich realitätsfern ist...

Bios, vBios und Grafikkartentreiber sind noch im Auslieferungszustand, da das Notebook ja ein Weihnachtsgeschenk werden soll sehe ich keinen Grund, jetzt schon Updates vorzunehemen, weil sich bis Weihnachten ja vielleicht etwas neues ergibt. Vielleicht ja sogar Problemlösungen von Asus selbst...

Die einzigen Probleme, die ich feststellen konnte, sind: 
1. Die Webcam hat ca. 1sek Latenzzeit. Das ist doch nicht normal, oder? Vielleicht hilft Neuinstallation des Treibers...
2. In sehr seltenen Fällen macht das Laufwerk mal eine Pause, fängt dann allerdings von selbst wieder an. 
Von beiden Problemen habe ich schon gehört, sie reichen meiner Meinung nach aber nicht für eine RMA, da der Rest ja wunderbar funktioniert.

Eine Frage noch: 
Wie habe ich mir das Neuaufsetzen des Systems mit den selbst erstellten Wiederherstellungs-DVDs vorzustellen? Kann man da auswählen, was installiert wird, oder wird einfach der zugemüllte Werkszustand wiederhergestellt?


----------



## muetze008 (28. Oktober 2010)

AlexisK schrieb:


> So, habe das Notebook jetzt mal durchgecheckt:
> Sieht alles ganz gut aus, Temperaturen bleiben beim Spielen immer unter 90°C, bei Furmark (Full HD, 0x AA, Stabilitätstest, ohne Extreme Burning Mode) gehen sie aber komischerweise bis auf 101°C. Das stört mich aber nicht solange es beim Spielen nie soweit kommt. Ich halte von Furmark sowieso nicht viel, da es ziemlich realitätsfern ist...
> 
> Bios, vBios und Grafikkartentreiber sind noch im Auslieferungszustand, da das Notebook ja ein Weihnachtsgeschenk werden soll sehe ich keinen Grund, jetzt schon Updates vorzunehemen, weil sich bis Weihnachten ja vielleicht etwas neues ergibt. Vielleicht ja sogar Problemlösungen von Asus selbst...
> ...



mit diesem ai recovery tool ersmal ca. 6 dvd´s brennen lassen. dann kanste mit der ersten dvd deinen lappi hochfahren und sofort die f1 oder f9 taste drücken. rest passiert automatisch und windows wird mit dem ganzen müll neu gemacht. die anderen dvd´s verlangt er nicht, ka warum.


----------



## Okolyth (28. Oktober 2010)

AlexisK schrieb:


> Die einzigen Probleme, die ich feststellen konnte, sind:
> 1. Die Webcam hat ca. 1sek Latenzzeit. Das ist doch nicht normal, oder? Vielleicht hilft Neuinstallation des Treibers...



Genau dasselbe hatte ich eine Seite zuvor gepostet.

Es ist definitiv nicht normal, denn am Anfang funktionierte sie einwandfrei, der Fehler trat plötzlich auf.
Hab schon diverse Asus Treiber getestet, komplett gelöscht und wieder drauf, Standard Microsoft Treiber, etc... alles kein Erfolg gebracht.

Falls du was findest würds mich freuen, wegen der blöden Webcam will ich mein Notebook nicht zur RMA schicken.


----------



## AlexisK (28. Oktober 2010)

Der Treiber für die Webcam ist irgendwie verdammt selten, die neueste Version endet auf .300
Aber auch die hilft nicht, scheint ein generell auftretendes Problem zu sein, die Treiber sind ja schließlich auch schon über ein Jahr alt...

Die DVDs habe ich schon gebrannt... Schade, dass der ganze Müll trotzdem wieder mit installiert wird...
Dann lohnt es sich ja doch nich, das System neu aufzusetzen.


----------



## Hamlett (28. Oktober 2010)

Hier

gibts auch Nr. 061.005.200.310

Anhand der String-Nr. aber est prüfen, ob er paßt....

Läuft letztlich auch etwas zäh. Nicht zu ändern.


----------



## HGHarti (30. Oktober 2010)

HAbe heute mal versucht andere Treiber von der Asus Hp für das W-Lan zu Instalieren,da zeigt er mir an das die nicht für mein BS geeignet sind .
Die sollten doch für Win 7 64bit sein
HAt keiner eine Idee was ich gegen die Downlad einbrüche tun kann?


----------



## Okolyth (30. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe auch verschiedene Webcam Treiber von Asus getestet bis mal einer für Win7 64 bit funktionierte...Habe erst alle komplett deinstalliert, irgentwann gings. 
Brachte aber auch nichts, auch nicht die neue Version die auf der vorherigen Seite gepostet wurde.

Nun habe ich mir eine USB Webcam gekauft und muss feststellen die geht auch nicht am Asus Notebook! Zwar weniger Delay aber dasselbe verwischen des Bildes!

Und die USB Webcam habe ich am anderen Notebook und am Desktop Rechner getestet, geht einwandfrei.
Also woran liegts, irgentwas von Asus funkt dazwischen. Werde wohl bei der nächsten Windows Neuinstallation erstmal nur die Grundpakete installieren, ich wette dann geht auch die Asus Webcam wieder. Ggf liegts am Lifeframe Programm.


----------



## Shadowman737 (3. November 2010)

Guten Tag,

ich habe mir auch den G73JH gekauft, seit dem 3 Juli, läuft bei mir alles bestens.
Jetzt habe ich allerdings ein großes Problem, mein Bild wird stark Grau angezeigt, und die linke Hälfte Des schirms blinkt mit Grau und einigen "bunten" Pixeln.
Wenn ich einen Externen Monitor anschließe, hat dieser es allerdings nicht, ich vermute daher, dass der Monitor defekt sein müsste. Die Grafikkarte hatte ich zuerst im Vedacht, aber da es mit einem externen Monitor über VGA läuft ist wohl doch der Monitor defekt.
Achja, das Graue an dem Monitor, ist kein Softwarefehler, da es direkt auch schon beim hochfahren kommt, wo noch gar keine Treiber Aktiv sind.
Kurz zuvor, hatte ich einige male so komisches blinken beim hochfahren, und seit ich jetzt den neuesten ATI Treiber (10.10) installiert habe, kamen diese Grauen fehler. Allerdings habe ich den Treiber wieder deinstalliert und komplett alle Daten aus dem Gerätemanager gelöscht. -> trotzdem fehler.

Ich habe auch schon seit 3 Tagen diesen Berricht an Asus *Carry In Service geschickt, ohne Antwort bischer.
*Vielleicht habe ich ja etwas übersehen, oder vllt gibts da einen Tipp von euch?
Also das Gerät hat ja jetzt allemal noch Garantie.
edit: ich habe gerade dieses Video gefunden: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dAvHaRVLsrE&feature=related
scheint wohl die Graka zu sein, laut dieser Youtube-User. Aber warum geht, denn dann noch der Externe Monitor?

danke für eure Antworten.

mfG Maxim


----------



## Hamlett (8. November 2010)

Ist doch wurscht, woran es liegt. Es liegt jedenfalls ein Defekt vor, also sende es ein. Löse dazu eine RMA aus http://http://rma.asus.de/pick_eu/pickup.aspx?country=de&rma_form=nb_pick

Fehlerbeschreibung eben den grauen Bildschirm angeben.


----------



## Bananenjunge (8. November 2010)

@ Asus: Wie lange dauert mittlerweile die RMA wegen Temperatur und/oder Pixelfehler? immernoch so krasse 4 Wochen? Wäre nett eine Auskunft zu bekommen!
Gruß


----------



## hiasl (9. November 2010)

Ich habe heute mein G73JH zum MM zur RMA gebracht. Ständig GSOD´S  und BlueRay läuft nicht richtig. Soll 14 Tage dauern, bin mal gespannt was sie machen.


----------



## gamers4ever (11. November 2010)

Gibt es überhaupt eine Möglichkeit, ein ASUS G73JH TZ046V mit USB3 nachzurüsten??
Grüße


----------



## Bananenjunge (11. November 2010)

eher weniger, bzw. stelle mir das als schwieriges unterfangen vor, nochdau verlierst du die garantie, die beim G73 gold wert ist wenn es dir mal abrauchen sollte aufgrund der hohen Temps


----------



## gamers4ever (12. November 2010)

na dann warte ich die Garantiezeit halt ab 
o.k. jetzt mal ernst, ist gerade eh nicht akut, ein Kumpel hat sich gerade das neueste G73 mit USB3 geholt. Daher hatte mich das interessiert. Sozusagen die Zukunftsfähigkeit abchecken. Bin sonst sehr zufrieden mit dem Teil. Keine Abstürze, kein GSOD, selbst nach 3h BFBC2.


----------



## Bananenjunge (12. November 2010)

Zufrieden bin ich auch, abstürze oder ähnliches habe ich überhaupt nicht! Einzige was mich stört, ist das die leertaste quietscht, und die GPU schon mal so 90-96°C warm wird ^^


----------



## Sebi93 (13. November 2010)

bananenjunge mir gehts genau so xD aber sonst alles okey ^^


----------



## AlexisK (13. November 2010)

Naja, meine Leertaste klingt ganz normal und beim Spielen bleibt die GPU meist unter 90°C, aber ich muss sagen, dass ich wirklich Angst habe, mir irgendein anderes Problem einzufangen, z.B. einen kaputten Bildschirm...

Nach meiner Erfahrung kann es eigentlich nicht sein, dass ich bei solch einem Produkt, bei dem so viele Fehler auftreten könnten, so gut davon komme.

Aber ich denke einfach mal, dass es viel mehr funktionierende Notebooks dieses Typs gibt, als viele von uns denken, denn wer meldet sich schon in einem Forum an, um zu sagen, wie toll sein Notebook funkioniert? Alle, die im Internet etwas über das G73 schreiben, waren entweder schon vorher Mitglied im jeweiligen Forum oder haben sich nur angemeldet, weil sie Probleme haben. 
Bei dem Rest der Beiträge über den Laptop handelt es sich um Rezensionen, und die fallen ja durchweg gut aus.


----------



## nicetomeetyou (14. November 2010)

mein Asus g73jh lief nun 2 Monate einwandfrei (im August gekauft) in den letzten zwei Wochen gab es aber immer wieder Abstürze während dem Gamen. Ich spiele vorallem Starcraft2.
Hab dann die Temperaturen gemessen und die stiegen bei den Prozessoren auf über 90 Grad. (die max. Temperatur wurde leider nach dem Absturz nicht mehr angezeigt) 
Nun hab ich im von Asus mitinstallierten Programm, 'Power4gear' die maximale Leistung der Prozessoren im Modus 'High Performance' auf 85% gesetzt. siehe Bild!
Das ganze hab ich nun getestet. Und siehe da. Vorher hat sich das Notebook nach ca. 30min abgeschaltet. Jetzt lief es aber rund 2 Stunden einwandfrei. die Temperaturen der Prozessoren stiegen höchstens auf 63 Grad. Das Game lief einwandfrei!
Ich hoffe das ist die Lösung meines Problems! Möchte nicht wirklich an meinem Notebook rumschrauben, irgendwelche Paste draufschmieren und damit die Garantie 'versauen'...


----------



## Bananenjunge (14. November 2010)

Na also in Ordung ist das so aber auch nicht! Du bist der erste von dem ich höre das er Probleme mit der CPU Temperatur hat! Hab meins jetzt fast 6 Monate, und CPU ist bei max. 65°C und das wirklich nur selten... 

Wenn du deine max. Leistung auf 85% setzt ist er halt auch nimmer so schnel in spielen usw. also mich würde das Stören! Wie warm wird dann erst deine GPU? Les die mal aus.... mfg


----------



## nicetomeetyou (14. November 2010)

ja da hast du schon recht. befriedigend sind diese Umstände nicht. WEnn man bedenkt, dass ich für den Preis einen highend gaming Laptop wollte!!! Mir geht es aber in erster Linie darum, wieder SC2 spielen zu können, ohne dass mir das Teil abstürzt... hab mir jetzt den PC Wizard geladen.
bei der radeon hd 5870 zeigt es im normalbetrieb 71 Grad an.
hab jetzt zwei games als test gemacht. die Einstellungen im power4gear hab ich wieder auf 100% gestellt...
90Grad für den GPU.. ist das viel? Ich denke noch ein höchstens zwei games und das Notebook hängt sich wieder auf...

p.s. kann ich in dem Programm irgendwie einstellen, dass es die höchsten Temperaturen jeweils speichert? Würde mich interessieren, wie heiss es in meinem NB bei einem Absturz zu und her geht...


----------



## AlexisK (14. November 2010)

nicetomeetyou schrieb:


> p.s. kann ich in dem Programm irgendwie einstellen, dass es die höchsten Temperaturen jeweils speichert? Würde mich interessieren, wie heiss es in meinem NB bei einem Absturz zu und her geht...



Welches Programm nutzt du denn überhaupt? 
Ich nehme GPU-Z für die Grafikkarte, das Tool erstellt auf Wunsch auch eine Log-Datei in der sekündlich die Temperatur vermerkt wird.
CPU-Temp bietet in etwa die selben Funktionen für den Prozessor.


----------



## Bananenjunge (18. November 2010)

Jemand schon auf die mobility 10.11 geupdatet? bei mir läuft der Graka Lüfter jetzt permanent.... Ist das normal mit dem update??


----------



## bolli19 (18. November 2010)

habe treiber 10.11 drauf, der lüfter verhält sich wie vorher!
bei der temp der minianwendung sind es 7°C wenniger, mit gpu-z keine änderung!! habe mafia2 und  cod black ops gespielt, läuft bestens- temps keine änderung!


----------



## Bananenjunge (18. November 2010)

hmm also ich habe im idle gute 8°C weniger wie vorher... bei spiele muss ich es jetzt mal versuchen! Aber dann läuft der lüfter bei dir auch permanet... vorher hat er sich immer erst bei 56°C ca. draufgeschalten, jetzt kühlt er permanent! Allerdings sehr dezent ^^


----------



## Bananenjunge (18. November 2010)

Also, letztes mal wurde bei NFS HP meine gpu 88°C warm, diesesmal nur 73 °C  das is mal richtig erfreulich, aber iwas stimmt doch da nicht, das es über die software 15°C unterschied gibt...

edit: mit HWinfo ließt er nicht mehr richtig aus! Mit GPU-Z bekomme ich die gleichen Temperaturen wie vorher auch!


----------



## AlexisK (19. November 2010)

HWinfo hat auch bei mir Probleme gehabt, die Sensoren der Grafikkarte wurden meist gar nicht erst erkannt...
Nur um die Diskussion um die Vorteile des neuen Treibers aus der Welt zu schaffen, hier mal die Verbesserungen:



D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Der Monatliche Treiber ist da
> 
> Performance Verbesserung:
> *Battleforge**™ *+3% auf HD5800 Serie
> ...


----------



## Bananenjunge (22. November 2010)

ja aber iwie muss das ein bug sein, sonst wäre es ja nicht so, das alle Temp. programme zu wenig anzeigen nur GPU-z Zeigt mir die richtige Temperatur noch an! bzw. es sieht so aus als würden die anderen Programme auf Fühler 1 zugreifen der kühler ist, und auf Fühler 2 ist erst die GPU richtig... hmm


----------



## nicetomeetyou (22. November 2010)

hab jetzt das Bios 209 draufgeladen und den neuen ATI Treiber 10.11.
während mein notebook vorher nach ca. 30 min spielzeit abgestürtz ist, hielt es nun über eine Stunde lang stand und das bei hoher Belastung.
anbei noch die Temperaturen, die jetzt angezeigt werden. vorher ging die GPU-Temp. über 90 Grad...


----------



## AlexisK (23. November 2010)

Benutzt ihr den neuen Treiber (10.11) eigentlich mit dem originalen vBios oder habt ihr das geflasht?
Ist auf jeden Fall durchaus schön zu hören, dass mit dem neuen Catalyst so viel besser geht, auch wenn ich nicht verstehe, wieso.


----------



## hiasl (24. November 2010)

hiasl schrieb:


> Ich habe heute mein G73JH zum MM zur RMA gebracht. Ständig GSOD´S und BlueRay läuft nicht richtig. Soll 14 Tage dauern, bin mal gespannt was sie machen.


 
Nach 14 tägiger Reparatur konnte ich gestern mein G 73/91v im MM wieder abholen.
Reparatur ist wohl falsch ausgedrückt, alles schlimmer wie vorher.
Auf dem Desktop/Verknüpfung Burnit-test oder so ähnlich dort im Idle 45C
Prima schon gefreut, dann der Schock.
Eingeschickt wurde es, da ständig GSODs und Temp über 100C und das Blueraylaufwerk ließt keine Blueray nur DVDs. Im April gekauft.
Gestern nun beim MM ausgepackt, erstmal kleiner Kratzer auf dem Gehäuse ok, aber zum Glück gleich an Netz gehangen und mit HWinfo ausgelesen. Grafikkarte wurde getauscht.
Temp im Idle 77 C nach 1 Minute 80C  na super, vor der Rep waren es 59C, dann Mafia2 nur kurzes Intro und sofort GSOD und es hat sich abgeschaltet. dreimal versucht immer das gleiche, der MM-Mitarbeiter hat nur den Kopf geschüttelt. VBios wurde auch nicht gemacht war ausdrücklich verlangt.
Der MM hat mir dann ne Telefonnummer von Asus Bautzen gegeben wo es zur Reparatur war. Sehr freundlicher Support, konnten sich das nicht erklären, aber normal sei es nicht. Auf Nachfrage mit dem Blueray wurde mir erklärt das die auch an der Grafikkarte gelegen habe, nun gut ich werde es testen.
Nun ist es wieder dahin unterwegs und ich werde Anfang nächster Woche da mal wieder anrufen.
Bin mal gespannt wie es weiter geht.
Werde berichten


----------



## ZeroToxin (24. November 2010)

hmm.. also nachdem was man hier so liest (vor allem wenn man auf der Suche nach nem neuen NB ist) schreckt einen das doch sehr ab.

also wird das Asus wohl von meiner Liste gestrichen...


----------



## nicetomeetyou (24. November 2010)

AlexisK schrieb:


> Benutzt ihr den neuen Treiber (10.11) eigentlich mit dem originalen vBios oder habt ihr das geflasht?
> Ist auf jeden Fall durchaus schön zu hören, dass mit dem neuen Catalyst so viel besser geht, auch wenn ich nicht verstehe, wieso.




ich benutze es mit dem originalen vBios ja. 




hiasl schrieb:


> Temp im Idle 77 C nach 1 Minute 80C   na super,  Auf Nachfrage mit dem Blueray wurde  mir erklärt das die auch an der Grafikkarte gelegen habe, nun gut ich  werde es testen.



Blueray, geht bei mir auch nicht, bloss normale DVD!!!
GSOD hab ich seit dem Treiberupdate keine mehr, hab aber die Temperatur vom Grafikprozessor nochmals getestet...geht doch gegen die 100C


----------



## Hoschie (30. November 2010)

Also ich hatte mal den vorgänger G70s und da wurden beide Gpus immer 100°C warm. ist doch normal XD


----------



## Waynesen (30. November 2010)

Hey Leute

Ich habe ein Problem. Mein Asus G73JH seit kurzen folgendes Problem. Immer wenn ich den PC starte wird mein (bei draufsicht) rechter Lüfter extrem Laut. Dann klingtes so als würde er langsamer werden und dann regelt er sich auf einen normalen Geräuschpegel.

Was mach ich jetzt? Einschicken ist blöd. Ich brauch den dringend für die Uni, hab keinen anderen Rechner.


----------



## Bananenjunge (30. November 2010)

Der Rechte Lüfter ist für die GPU, der dreht immer höher als der linke! Was heißt jetzt extrem?


----------



## Waynesen (30. November 2010)

Bananenjunge schrieb:


> Der Rechte Lüfter ist für die GPU, der dreht immer höher als der linke! Was heißt jetzt extrem?



Es ist lauter als ein vibrierendes Handy. So als ungefährer Schätzwert.


----------



## Fried Rubberduck (5. Dezember 2010)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich hab ein neues Problemchen ... zumindest glaube ich das!

Ist Euch auch aufgefallen, dass das Batteriesymbol nicht mehr leuchtet?
ich bin mir sicher, dass früher das Lich geleuchtet hat sobald das NB am Netzteil hing und geladen hat, vor allem wenn das NB aus war. So hab ich immer kontrolliert ob es noch lädt ...

Allerdings hab ich schon ne Weile nicht mehr drauf geachtet, kann also nicht nachvollziehen mit welchem BIOS oder so ich mir das problem eingefangen hab!
Könnt Ihr mal schauen ob es bei Euch genau so ist!
Danke!


----------



## nicetomeetyou (5. Dezember 2010)

bei mir leuchtets. hab das vBios 209 drauf.
hab aber seit dieser Woche das Problem, dass mir Starcraft2 mit denselben Einstellungen wie bis anhin nicht mehr flüssig läuft... die Lüfter drehen voll auf und die GPU Temp geht auf 100C
Hab den Ausus Typen geschrieben, bisher aber keine Antwort bekommen!!!


----------



## AlexisK (19. Dezember 2010)

Cataclyst 10.12 ist jetzt schon fast eine Woche draußen. Hat den schon jemand installiert? Irgendwelche Veränderungen?
Ich werde wohl erst am Dienstag dazu kommen, alles mal auf den neuesten Stand zu bringen und dann nochmal auf alle denkbaren Probleme hin zu überprüfen... Bin schon nervös, hoffentlich läuft alles... Ist ja schon extrem, um solche erheblichen Probleme habe ich mir bei keinem vorherigen PC-Kauf Sorgen gemacht...  Eigentlich sollte sich kein Kunde um so etwas sorgen müssen...


----------



## The-Laimer (21. Dezember 2010)

Hi an alle. Ich verfolge den Thread schon etwas länger, da ich anfangs auch häufig Abstürze von meinem G73 zu beklagen hatte... jetz habe ich allerdings ein anderes Problem, was zwar nicht zu den Temperatur Probs passt, aber googlen hat mich nicht weit gebracht und deswegen bring ich es hier einfach mal ein, vielleicht hat ja einer von euch eine Idee. 

Also folgendes: Wenn man Dragon Age Origins über das Windows Startmenü startet kommt ja erst noch dieses kleine Fenster auf dem Desktop in dem man Auswahlmöglichkeiten hat wie "Spielen", "Beenden" und noch ein paar, hab ich grad nich im Kopf..^^mein ganzes System friert ein wenn ich auf "Spielen" klicke, es hilft nur noch ein kompletter Reset. Wenn ich allerdings direkt die Spiel .exe aus dem Installationsverzeichnis ausführe startet das Spiel ohne Probleme.
Genau den selben Freeze bekomme ich wenn ich bei Battlefield BC2 auf einen Internet Server joinen will. Singleplayer und Serversuche klappen ohne Probleme, doch sobald ich connecten will friert wieder alles komplett ein.

Ich hab meine Firewall ausgeschaltet, Antivierenprogramm deinstalliert, Battlefield neu installiert, über WLAN wie normales LAN probiert, hilft alles nicht..


----------



## Fried Rubberduck (22. Dezember 2010)

Also BC2 läuft bei mir ohne Probleme, hab allerdings noch nicht den aktuellen Catalyst installiert ...
Läuft es seit irgendeinem Update Treiber, Win7, BIOS ... nicht mehr oder hattest Du schon immer Probleme?

Zu Dragon Age Origins kann ich leider nichts sagen!


----------



## The-Laimer (22. Dezember 2010)

Da bin ich mir halt ganz sicher, anfangs konnte ich joinen, jedoch nicht lange spielen auf Grund der Hitzeprobleme. Ich hab auch schon einen kompletten Virenscan gemacht, hat auch nichts gefunden. Und da es ja bei zwei Spielen zum gleichen Problem kommt, scheint es ja eher am System zu liegen. Ich werd als nächstes denk ich Windows komplett neuinstallieren, vielleicht hilft das ja.


----------



## Bananenjunge (22. Dezember 2010)

Ne Neuinstallation kann oft Wunder wirken ^^
habe die 10.12 drauf und keine größeren Veränderungen feststellen können... Läuft gut wie vorher auch, Temperaturen sind die gleichen! Hab allerdings bis jetzt nur BF BC2 gespielt aber das läuft wie immer gut... 
Ist das vbios eigentlich mittlerweile offiziel? Kommt nochmal ein BIOS update? Weis einer was, oder könnte sich asus mal dazu äußern.


----------



## The-Laimer (23. Dezember 2010)

Ok dann probier ichs mal mit ner Neuinstallation.. Soll ich gleich den 10.12 draufmachen, oder gibt es wirklich kaum Fortschritte? 
Und hat jemand von euch ein 5.1 System oder Headset angeschlossen? Wenn ja wie? ^^


----------



## AlexisK (24. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe ein 5.1-System über eine externe Soundkarte angeschlossen. Headset kann man doch einfach in die dafür vorgesehenen Buchsen links vorne stecken?!?
Es läuft jetzt alles fantastisch, ich habe nur noch ein Problem: ich kann keine Blu-Rays abspielen. Das könnte auch durchaus an PowerDVD liegen, denn das Programm scheint nicht sonderlich stabil zu laufen und hängt sich auf, wenn ich auf "Einstellungen" klicke. 
Hat irgendjemand dasselbe Problem? Gibt es dazu eine Lösung?


----------



## The-Laimer (24. Dezember 2010)

"5.1 System oder Headset", damit meinte ich 5.1 Headset, sorry. Und welche externe Soundkarte verwendest du?


----------



## AlexisK (24. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe noch von meinem alten PC eine Trust SC-5500p, für mich reicht sie, zumal ich für Recording und MIDI noch eine andere externe Soundkarte habe...
Du solltest das jetzt aber besser nicht als uneingeschränkte Kaufempfehlung verstehen, da es mittlerweile vielleicht bessere Alternativen gibt, mach dich also lieber nochmal schlau auf dem Gebiet...
Allgemein kann ich aber die Verwendung einer externen Soundkart nur empfehlen, zumindest für Heimkino und für Recording macht das ja auch Sinn.


----------



## Blingo (25. Dezember 2010)

Hab ein Problem mit meinem Asus: Hab eben ohne Stromkabel Mafia 2 gespielt und hatte gut 10 fps weniger, als wenn das Notebook am Strom angeschlossen ist. Ist das normal?


----------



## Bananenjunge (26. Dezember 2010)

Möchte mir ein 5.1 Headset kaufen, kann man das an die 3,5 mm klinke anschließen, und dann auch 5.1 Sound bekommt? Hat das G73 eine Dolby Soundkarte, weil dann würde ich auch ein Heimkino System zum anschließen haben. 

Kann das dass G73 Steuern/verarbeiten, oder muss ich mir eine externe soundkarte besorgen für RICHTIGES Dolby soround?


----------



## X-Treme1982 (26. Dezember 2010)

Blingo schrieb:


> Hab ein Problem mit meinem Asus: Hab eben ohne Stromkabel Mafia 2 gespielt und hatte gut 10 fps weniger, als wenn das Notebook am Strom angeschlossen ist. Ist das normal?


 
Ist völlig normal, Prozessor und Grafikkarte werden heruntergetaktet im Batteriemodus. Geh in Deine Energieoptionen und stelle sie auf Höchstleistung dann sollte es wieder normal laufen, allerdings macht der Akku innerhalb kürzester Zeit schlapp!


----------



## Blingo (26. Dezember 2010)

X-Treme1982 schrieb:


> Ist völlig normal, Prozessor und Grafikkarte werden heruntergetaktet im Batteriemodus. Geh in Deine Energieoptionen und stelle sie auf Höchstleistung dann sollte es wieder normal laufen, allerdings macht der Akku innerhalb kürzester Zeit schlapp!


 

Danke hat funktioniert^^. Prozessorleistung war ziemlich niedrig gestellt.


----------



## micky72 (27. Dezember 2010)

@the-laimer

windows neu installiert ? geht DA wieder ? Ich hatte auch das Problem, habe das Notebook getauscht gegen ein Neues, dann ging es... seit dem mit DA keine Probleme mehr... zum Glück....


----------



## The-Laimer (28. Dezember 2010)

hab windows neu installiert, aber DA noch nicht drauf gemacht. zumindest bekomme ich jetz keine freezes mehr wenn ich bei BC2 auf server joine.


----------



## Blingo (28. Dezember 2010)

Hab jetzt vor alle unnötig vorinstallierten Programme von Asus zu löschen auf dem Notebook, nur weiß ich nicht welche wichtig sind und welche nicht. Gibts dazu vielleicht irgendeine Liste?


----------



## juced (29. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

kann ich mein G73 mit Bluetooth 3.0 aufrüsten, weil ich ein handy mit Bluetooth 3.0 hab, das nokia c7, 
da is die verbindung dann schneller oder?
wenn ja, woher bekäme ich so ein Bluetooth 3.0 teil? hat jemand Erfahrung?

danke, lg


----------



## Fried Rubberduck (30. Dezember 2010)

Ich möchte ja echt nicht zur Revolution aufrufen ... aber für einen ASUS-Support-Forum lese ich hier in letzter Zeit sehr wenig von ASUS!

Wie sieht es denn nun mit nem neuen BIOS oder wenigstens offiziellen vBIOS für das G73JH aus?
Ist es jetzt auf einmal nicht mehr so wichtig weil es schon Nachfolgemodelle gibt?

@Blingo. So ne Liste hätte ich auch gerne für ne Neuinstallation ... irgendwie weiß man nie so richtig was ist notwendig und was 'Bonus' den eh keiner braucht.


----------



## Bananenjunge (30. Dezember 2010)

Das stimmt leider Gottes, von Asus ließt man gar nichts mehr! Das vBios habe ich seit nem halben Jahr, und es ist immernoch nicht offiziel... Da stimmt doch was nicht! Zumal jetzt bald das Asus G73 SW oder so ähnlich bekannt gegeben wird, dann ist wahrscheinlich kein Support mehr da fürs JH  Traurige Sache!


----------



## BambergT (31. Dezember 2010)

Bananenjunge schrieb:


> Möchte mir ein 5.1 Headset kaufen, kann man das an die 3,5 mm klinke anschließen, und dann auch 5.1 Sound bekommt? Hat das G73 eine Dolby Soundkarte, weil dann würde ich auch ein Heimkino System zum anschließen haben.
> 
> Kann das dass G73 Steuern/verarbeiten, oder muss ich mir eine externe soundkarte besorgen für RICHTIGES Dolby soround?


 
Nö kann es nicht - Du brauchts eine externe 5.1 fähige Soundkarte.(USB)
z.B. Gamesound Muse XL / Creative sound blaster X-Fi etc.. 
Die drösseln das Signal dann auf und dann hängst du es an die Sourroundanlage 
Ähnlich ist es mit dem 5.1 Headset - sollte USB sein z.b Medusa NX USB-5.1.


----------



## BambergT (31. Dezember 2010)

Bananenjunge schrieb:


> Das stimmt leider Gottes, von Asus ließt man gar nichts mehr! Das vBios habe ich seit nem halben Jahr, und es ist immernoch nicht offiziel... Da stimmt doch was nicht! Zumal jetzt bald das Asus G73 SW oder so ähnlich bekannt gegeben wird, dann ist wahrscheinlich kein Support mehr da fürs JH  Traurige Sache!


 
Diese Diskussion hatten wir im Sommer -Habt Ihr echt geglaubt das ASUS diese inoffizielle Lösung ofiziell veröffentlicht? 

Unser Betriebsleiter glaubt auch das er einen Betrieb leitet und ein Zitronenfalter Zitronen faltet ........

Guten Rutsch noch


----------



## Fanty1972 (1. Januar 2011)

Hallo Leidensgenossen!

Ich habe mir vor 2 Monaten auch ein G73JH gekauft und leide an GSOD bei World of Warcraft.

Aber nicht nur das.

Ich pendele 1mal am Tag von Ort A nach B.
Immer wenn ich an Ort B ankam, misslang der erste Bootversuch mit der Meldung: Keine Profile gefunden.

Das ging mehrere Wochen lang so (jeden Tag) ist aber nun seit Wochen nicht mehr eingetreten.

Dann bemerkte ich eine zweite Sache: Die eingebaute Webcam wirkt auf mich defekt. Naja egal. Ich habe eh eine externe HD Webcam mit kodierungschip.

Und dann kam mein drittes Problem: Immer wenn jemand an Ort B den Lichtschalter betätigte, verlor ich meine Netzwerkverbindung (per LAN Kabel!). Das hatte ich aber mit meinem alten Laptop nicht.

Nun, bei diesem Problem schuf ein neues LAN Kabel Abhilfe. Seltsam ist es dennoch.

Und, kaum hatte ich auch dieses Problem umschifft traf mich ein Neues: Beim Spielen von World of Warcraft bekomme ich in unregelmäßigen Abständen Graue, vertikal gestreifte Bildschirme mit Dauerton "Brrrrrrrrrr".
Manchmal nach 15 Minuten, manchmal nach 4 Stunden.

GPU-Z misst bei mir eine Leerlauf Temperatur von 55 Grad. Das LAppy wird bei World of Warcaft nach mehreren Stunden spielen etwa 82 Grad heiß. Klingt nicht so heiß, wenn ich das hier so vergleiche.

Kurzfirstige Abhilfe schuf die Nutzung des Werkstreibers. Danach hatte ich 5 Tage lang keinen Absturz. (mit dem 10.12er von ATI kam der Absturz 1mal am Tag)

Dafür hatte ich danach 3-4 Abstürze am Tag auf einmal.

Ich habe nun diesen Werkstreiber runterschmissen und durch einen neueren ersetzt (den älteren hatte ich von einem Link in einem englischsprachigen Forum, indem es um das selbe Problem ging)

Jetzt habe ich aber noch zusätzlich ein neues Problem:
3DMark06 will nicht starten und meint irgendeine OpenGL DLL fehlt.
Furmark geht auch nicht an. Aber ihne Fehlermeldung.
Und GPU-Z startet auch nur mit Fehlermeldung das "ATi Stream SDK" einen Bug verursachen würde und ich es deinstallieren soll. Außerdem stürzt GPU-Z seit dem relativ oft einfach so ab.

Ich hatte vorher "drivercleaner" verwendet um den TReiber runterzuschmeißen.....

Ich fragte mich schon, ob ich das Dng einschicken soll, es gruselt mich aber, das man ja alles neu machen muss (die installieren Windows ja immer neu) und es wohl keine Garantie dafür gibt, das es danach besser wird. Bei manchen wurd es ja schlimmer....)

ich habe außerdem noch ein 209er Bios drauf. (obwohl ja das 211 schon fast 3 Monate älter ist als mein G73J).... hilft das denn?

Und dieses vBIOS... wieso ist das immer noch nicht offiziell, was soll das alles und aaah... man ich fühl mich so verarscht und hilflos. 

Dieser ASUS Typ könnte sich wirklich mal wieder melden!


----------



## thysol (1. Januar 2011)

Wie gut kann mann eigentlich die Hardware in dem Geraet uebertakten?


----------



## hiasl (3. Januar 2011)

hiasl schrieb:


> Nach 14 tägiger Reparatur konnte ich gestern mein G 73/91v im MM wieder abholen.
> Reparatur ist wohl falsch ausgedrückt, alles schlimmer wie vorher.
> Auf dem Desktop/Verknüpfung Burnit-test oder so ähnlich dort im Idle 45C
> Prima schon gefreut, dann der Schock.
> ...


 
Zweiter Versuch war auch erfolglos.
Habe am Donnerstag 02.12.10 mein G73 zumindest wieder kurz in den Händen gehalten. Mit dem MM-Mitarbeiter testeten wir kurz das Gerät. Laut Asus Bautzen keine Hardwarefehler festgestellt Treiberproblem, neue Treiber wurden aufgespielt. Vorher telefonisch mich beim Support erkundigt was sie nun gemacht haben. Die Dame erklärte mir das ein Biosupdate 211 und neue Treiber aufgespielt wurden. Prima, Bios211 war eh schon drauf, es ging ums VBios. Erstmal mußte ich der Dame am Telefon erklären was ein VBios ist und sie schrieb sich die Nummer von dem neusten auf, tolle Sache. 
Na gut, ganz gespannt dann mit HW-Info ausgelesen, VBios ein altes . ATi Treiber 10.11 drauf, dann die Temp im Idle 70C ganz Toll (vor dem einschicken 55-59 C) dann kurz 1min SpieleIntro wieder 105C danach abgeschaltet, also alles wie zuvor.
Unglaublich, jetzt gehts zur Gutschrift, bin gespannt ob das wenigstens klappt. Warte jetzt die 5. Woche, noch nix gehört.
scheinbar ist das G73JW die bessere Wahl


----------



## nicetomeetyou (4. Januar 2011)

Echt unglaublich!!!
Als ich meinen Asus frisch gekriegt habe lief SC2 super darauf. plötzlich tauchten GSOD's auf nach ewigem updaten liefs wieder flüssig. jetzt beginnen wieder GSOD's und das Game ruckelt bei denselben Einstellungen wie bis anhin...
Ich verkauf meinen Asus und kauf mir nen anständigen TowerPC
Asus hält bei weitem nicht, was sie bei diesem Produkt angepriesen haben...

Ich hab die Schnauze voll!!!


----------



## bolli19 (6. Januar 2011)

Nie wieder Asus Notebook g 73 91, nach der Reperatur wieder 103 Grad bei COD Word of War, Mafia2 99 Grad,GTA4 104 Grad, mit Bios und Vbios update von Asus!

und zufrieden mit dem Support fragen die noch?


----------



## Sebi93 (6. Januar 2011)

ich find lusgit mein lapi war im sommer meist 60°C beim surfen xD un naja jez so ca 75°C xD aber es läuft stabiler xD und des kahm einfach soo xD


----------



## Bananenjunge (6. Januar 2011)

Also ich hab meinen jetzt ca. 7 Monate (das kleine mit I5) das wurde von Anfang an in Spielen wie z.B. BF BC2 auch mal 96 grad warm und bei Metro bis max. 100 Grad, aber drüber war ich noch nie und es läuft noch ohne Probleme  Prozessor wird max. 65 grad warm...

Für den Notfall hab ich noch 3 Jahre Garantie damals abgeschlossen, von daher wird schon passen hoffe ich  notabschaltung hab ich noch nie erreicht! (BIOS 211 + vbios)


----------



## Fanty1972 (6. Januar 2011)

Update:

Ich hab dieses vBios (und das Bios) mal drauf gemacht, nachdem der Asus Suport mir das per E-Mail geraten hat. (Hatte da so meine Bedenken, weil das vBios doch irgendwie "inoffiziell" ist?)

Nach dem ersten Abend kann ich sagen, das eine Besserung eingetreten ist, was die GSOD mit ATI Treibern angeht.

Ein 10.12, mit dem ich zwischen 16 und 17 Uhr noch 2mal gecrashed bin (hatte den testweise nochmal drauf, weil der Asus Werkstreiber "WOW-Model-Viewer" garnicht erst öffnen wollte und auch bei Photoshop meckert), lief Abends dann 4 Stunden stabil und flüssig (Bios+vBios gegen 19 Uhr geupdated).

An der Betriebstemperatur der Grafikkarte hat sich allerdings nichts verändert (Obwohl man die "agressivere Lüftersteuerung" des Laptops seit 211 deutlich hört.)

Ich hab vor und nach Update am Grafikchip Temperatur (gemessen GPU-Z):

Leerlauf: 55 Grad (identisch, trotz runtertakten, das auch von GPU-Z angezeigt wird)
Surfen: 59 Grad
World of Warcraft rumstehn und chatten: 70 Grad
World of Warcraft, aktiv spielen: 80 Grad

Raumtemperatur ist 21 Grad.

Keine Ahnung ob GPU-Z das korrekt ausliest, aber der Grafikkartenlüfter läuft dabei angeblich immer auf 30%. Nie eine Veränderung?

Naja, Temperaturen interessieren mich nur sekundär. Hauptsache, die Spiele die ich spiele, laufen wieder absturzfrei, bei Treibern, mit denen auch alles andere funktioniert. Mal sehn ob das so bleibt.


----------



## Bananenjunge (6. Januar 2011)

Also mit Bios 211 und vbios hast du keine Abstürze mehr! Das auch dauerhaft. Die Temperatur ändert sich nicht wirklich, das stimmt und die Temperaturen in WoW klingen doch gut, das sollte auch hinkommen da es die Graka ja eigentlich nicht wirklich fordert... bei css hab ich auch nur 76°C


----------



## C.C.[ASUS] (7. Januar 2011)

Joa aber GPU Temperatur ist im vergleich zu dem was mal war doch angenehm niedrig 
Wenn ich mich so an die ersten Seiten erinnere...


----------



## Bananenjunge (7. Januar 2011)

Naja wie gesagt max. 100 grad bei Metro, wenn bei 110 die Abschaltung ist, dann ist nicht mehr viel Spiel, allerdings wenn ich es bis jetzt nicht bis zu diesem Punkt geschafft hab, dann wir das auch nicht 

@C.C: Was ist nun mit dem vbios? Kommt es noch offiziell oder bleibt das immer nur ne "Notlösung" von Asus??


----------



## Sebi93 (8. Januar 2011)

ehm das kann glaub ich nich stimmen mit den 110°C da war ich schon drüber xD


----------



## Crushtank (10. Januar 2011)

Hi;

ich bin auch Besitzer des Asus G73 JH (8 GB; Core I7) - 1.700 Euro seit Juli 2010

Ich hatte keine Temperatur Probleme seitdem ich das Gerät im Betrieb hatte.

Seit ca. 3 Wochen fährt der Laptop nun in Anno 1404 regelmäßig runter.

Daraufhin, habe ich nun die Bios Version von 2.6 auf 2.11 geflasht.

Problem wurde jedoch nicht behoben. Grafikkarten Lüfter läuft nun aber öfter im Spiel an.

Danach habe ich noch gestern, das Grafikkarten Bios zusätzlich geupdatet.

Vbios Version: Januar 2010
Neue Version: August 2010 (Asus Original)

Anno 1404 Test -> 30 Min liefen fehlerfrei ohne Notabschaltung.

Lüfter dreht während des Spiels nun immer.

GPUZ: Temperaturen:

Im Betrieb (Desktop) 72 °C

Im Spiel: 86 °C


Damit der Kühler nicht ständig aufdrehen muss, könnte man ja die Wärmeleitpaste bei der GPU austauschen.

Kann man normale Leitpaste, die für CPU geeignet ist auch für GPU verwenden?

Ist beim abmontieren des GPU Lüfters irgendetwas zu beachten ?

Akku rausnehmen - Check


----------



## Dragonnat (11. Januar 2011)

Hallo G73 Gemeinde.

habe nun auch seid ca 2 Monaten das G73Jh mit i7 drin.

Als es neu war hatte ich bei wow immer GOSD. Dann hatt es mir gereicht und habe Bios + VBios geflasht. Seit dem habe ich ruhe und es läuft sehr gut. Die Temp sind auch im normalem Bereich.

Neuster 10.12 ATI Treiber natürlich auch drauf.

Im Desktop + Surf Modus 50-51 Grad

Game Modus werde ich heute mal neu Messen und nachreichen.

Auf jeden fall kann ich auch nur jedem Empfehlen alles zu updaten also Bios + Treiber . Bevor das Teil nicht explodiert oder schmilzt  würde ich es nicht zum Support schicken, da ich keine Lust auf Kratzer oder andere Beschädigungen habe und wirklich was ändern tut sich auch nicht wenn es da war. Im Gegenteil wird eher schlimmer  , also spare ich mir das lieber.


----------



## Dr.Speed (11. Januar 2011)

Ich hab auch mal eine Frage an das Support Team.

Was kann ich dagegen unternehmen, dass sich mein G73JH immer wenn ich Steam starten will aufhängt (d.h. einfriert und auf keinen Tastaturbefehl mehr reagiert), sodass ich es mit dem Resettaster neu starten muss.

Ansonsten bin ich mit dem Gerät top zufrieden .

Ich wäre für eine schnelle unkomplizierte Lösung echt dankbar.


----------



## AlexisK (12. Januar 2011)

Ich habe schonmal gelesen, dass der Soundkartentreiber nicht mit Steam und Skype kompatibel ist und daher solche Aufhänger verursacht. 
Ich weiß leider nicht, ob Links in diesem Forum erlaubt sind und bin gerade unter Zeitdruck, deshalb stelle ich sie hier einfach rein, bitte entfernen wenn nicht erwünscht, sie sind aber überaus wichtig für alle G73-Besitzer!

Als Problemlösung kann man entweder ein Kompatibilitäts-Update für Audigy installieren:
My Petition for getting a Creative MB upgrade on G73JH - Page 13
(1. Post auf der Seite)
oder man kann X-Fi MB nach dieser Anleitung installieren:
http://forum.notebookreview.com/asu...ative-x-fi-mb-your-g73-realtek-hd-2-48-a.html

Ich persönlich habe das Kompatibilitätsupdate für Audigy gewählt, das geht sehr schnell, ist einfach und funktioniert, habe keine Probleme mehr, Steam und Skype laufen einwandfrei! X-Fi MB funktioniert aber auch und bietet einige nützlioche Funktionen und sehr guten Klang!


----------



## Sebi93 (12. Januar 2011)

jo hat was mit Soundkarte zu tun gehabt war bei mir auch musst da nur ürgent was in den einstellungen um stellen aber frag mich nich mehr was xD


----------



## Fanty1972 (12. Januar 2011)

Wo wir gerade beim Ton sind...
Ich wollte auch alle Treiber mal aktualisieren und hatte dazu unter andrem den Sound komplett deinstalliert.

Als ich die Treiber udn Software von der Suportseite draufmachen wollte, gabs einen Haufen Probleme. "Kein kompatibles Gerät gefunden" usw.

Im Moment hab ich nur die Realtek Sache installiert und auch da eine Komponente wieder deintalliert weil sie bei jedem Startvorgang "Kein kompatibles Audiogerät gefunden" meldete. Es SCHEINT aber alles so zu sein wie im Lieferumfang (und zu funktionieren?)

Hat das was mit oben genannter Sache zu tun?


*ZUSATZ:
*
Zu den Problemen, die ich seit dem Kauf des G73Jh habe gehören noch:

- 3 Sekunden dauernde Lags bei Kämpfen in World of Warcraft.
- Skype Verbindungsabrüche. (in praktisch JEDEM Gespräch passiert das mindestens 1 mal)

Beides hatte ich mit meinem vorherigen Notebook (Asus G50V) nicht.

Dazu erinner ich nochmal an das Phänomen das ich mit dem Lichtschalter hatte:

An einem der Orte an denen ich das Laptop benutze, verlor ich immer die Internetverbindung in einem Kabelgebundenen (!) Netzwerk, wann immer jemand das Licht im Raum, im Hausflur oder die Hofbeleuchtung einschaltete. Hier brachte der Kauf eines neuen LAN Kabels Abhilfe. Allerdings hat niemand anders mit dem Problemkabel diese Probleme und ich hatte sie mit dem alten Notebook auch nicht.

Da fragt man sich ja schon, ob diese Intoleranz gegenüber (Was auch immer da bei den Lichtschaltern passiert) nicht auch mit fehlerhaften Komponenten im Laptop zu tun haben kann. -.-


----------



## AlexisK (12. Januar 2011)

Die originale Soundkonfiguration macht häufig Probleme, dass der Treiber von der Supportseite sich nicht installieren lässt, ist auch ein bekanntes Problem. Die Verbindungsabbrüche in Skype können auch damit zu tun haben.
Bei jeglichen Problemen die etwas mit Sound zu tun haben einfach eine der beiden Möglichkeiten, die ich gepostet habe, probieren, dann funktioniert alles.

Es hört sich sehr danach an, dass mit deiner Netzwerkkarte etwas nicht stimmt, da sie bei Skype, WOW und bei dem "Lichtproblem" wahrscheinlich nicht unschuldig ist...


----------



## Fanty1972 (12. Januar 2011)

> Es hört sich sehr danach an, dass mit deiner Netzwerkkarte etwas nicht  stimmt, da sie bei Skype, WOW und bei dem "Lichtproblem" wahrscheinlich  nicht unschuldig ist...


Grummel...
Da hätte man wieder das Problem mit Laptops.
Da kann man selbst nix dran machen.

Wenn es ein Desktoprechner wäre würde ich halt eine neue Netzwerkkarte reinpacken und auf die Kosten pfeifen.

Aber so, müsste ich es zur RMA schicken, was bedeuten würde, das ich anschließend alles neu einrichten muss. (mal davon abgesehn das das Ding dann vieleicht wochenlang weg ist).

Beides ist sehr abschreckend. (Absicht? *g*) Besonders, da ich *ALLES *mit dem Rechner mache (ich habe weder einen Fernseher noch ein Radio im Haus und auch kein Zeitungsabo *G*)

Ich wäre also wochenlang von der Außenwelt abgeschnitten ohne Bespaßung, ohne Nachrichten...  

Und mein G50V hab ich meiner Schwester vererbt, die hunderte km weit weg wohnt.

Das ist echt zum  

Zumal ich schon traumatisiert bin von, meiner Meinung nach, fast "Fluch" ähnlichen Fehlerquoten:

1992: Ein 8000 Mark Rechner wird mit defekter Festplatte geliefert. Es ist ein Hickhack von 6 Monaten bis das als Garantiefall anerkannt wurde (Es wurde behauptet ICH hätte zu lange Schrauben verwendet. Ich hab das Ding aber nicht zusammengebaut).

1999: Notebook gekauft. Jedesmal nach 10 Minuten Absturz. Umtausch. Das Austauschgerät hatte ein Defektes Display. Erneuter Umtausch.

1999: Telekom liefert ein defektes Teil. Austausch.

2000: Neue RAMS gekauft. Defekt--> Umtausch. Umtausch RAMS auch defekt. Wieder umgetauscht. Diesmal waren sie stabil.

2003: Ein Desktoprechner raucht nach 2 Jahren ab. Totalschaden.

2004: In dem neuen Rechner geht die Grafikkarte nach 1 Jahr kaputt.

2004: Eine Microsoftmaus wird defekt geliefert. Umtausch.

2005: Der jetzt 2 Jahre alte Desktoprechner bootet nicht mehr. Garantie vorbei... ab in die Tonne damit. Kauf eines Laptops.

2005: Ein Flachbildfernseher wird mit defektem Display (eine schwarze senkrechte Linie) geliefert. Umtausch.

2006: altem Desktoprechner neue Grafikkarte bestellt. Wurde defekt geliefert. Umtausch.

2007: Das Laptop ist jetzt 2 Jahre alt und die Grafikkarte defekt. Lag aber noch in der Garantiezeit.

2008: Handy ging nach 1 Monat kaputt: Eingeschickt.

2010: Neues Laptop (G73Jh). Grafikkartenabstürze (seit vBIOS update behoben), Verbindungsabbrüche und Lags.

Ich habe mitlerweile vor jedem Neukauf Angstzustände.


----------



## AlexisK (13. Januar 2011)

Mmh ja, ich denke, bis zu einem bestimmten Grad denkt sich fast jeder: "Warum passiert sowas immer mir?"
Aber was du da schreibst klingt schon extrem... 
Aber ich war auch überrascht, dass mein G73 bis jetzt keine Probleme gemacht hat (natürlich mit vBios, Bios und Problemlösung für den Sound)!

Ich bin da natürlich kein Experte für, aber es klingt wirklich sehr danach, dass mit der Netzwerkkonnektivität etwas nicht stimmt (kann ja evtl. auch ein Softwareproblem sein, weiß ich nicht...).


----------



## Dr.Speed (13. Januar 2011)

Ich habe heute auch mal das Kompatibilitäts Update installiert und muss sagen, dass Steam jetzt einwandfrei läuft.

Danke für den Tipp. Hat mich echt weiter gebracht


----------



## Fanty1972 (14. Januar 2011)

Hmm.
Ich habe mal das gemacht, was vom World of Warcraft Suport in solchen Fällen empfohlen wird: Die Checksummen Sachen ausschalten. Lags hatte ich seit dem keine mehr, aber, das kann auch an der Auswahl der Instanzen liegen. Ich muss Burg Schattenfang ausprobieren. Das letzte mal dort war das in JEDER Gegnergruppe. Auch Skype hatte ich noch keine Gelegenheit wieder zu testen.

Was dieses Audigy Dings angeht:
Das ist eins von den Sachen, die bei mir garnicht erst installiert werden wollen (wenn ich die Installation starte, sagt das Ding, es würde kein Gerät finden, für das das wäre) und es wird da ja erklärt man soll erstmal das Original installieren und dann diesen Fix drüber.

Kann das nochmal einer für Noobs erklären wie ich den Sound auf diesem Laptop installiere? *g*

Also ich habe 3 Sachen:

Audio_Realtek_SRS_WIN7_32_64_z6016122
Audio_WIN7_6015978
Creative_Audigy_WIN7_32_WIN7_64_z10

(und ich GLAUBE ich habe jetzt nur EINE Sache davon installiert, das Realtekding. Kanns aber nicht beschwören, ich war froh als alles wieder zu funktionieren schien *G*) weil irgendwie gabs mit den anderen Sachen immer nur Stress. Und auf der Suportseite steht ja auch nix dazu.

In welcher Reihenfolge soll ich das Zeug denn installieren?
Wie gesagt, der hier:
Creative_Audigy_WIN7_32_WIN7_64_z10
Will garnicht erst installieren weil er meint, ich besitze keine Hardware die dafür geeignet ist. Und das ist doch das Teil, das inkompatibel sein soll?


----------



## JonnyDee (14. Januar 2011)

Ich habe vor mir ein Gamernotebook zu kaufen. Das Asus G73SW ist da schon in meiner engeren Wahl, aber leider zu wenig bums.

Asus G73 SW
CPU: i7 2630QM <- eventuell nen i7 2920XM
Grafik: GTX 460M <- müsste mind ne gtx 470 oder noch besser gtx 485 
Ram 4-8GB

Die Sache ist die, ich suche ein wirklich "leise" Gamerbook was mit Leistung echt schwer zu finden ist. Das G73 hat mit die leiseste Lüftung im Gamingbereich aber die Leistung leigt im gegensatz zu Deviltech oder mysn echt weit dahinter.

Meine Frage:
1. Kann ich die GPU ohne weiteres tauschen oder muss ich dabei was beachten wie anderer Kühler eventuell anderer Lüfter usw., ist das tauschen überhaupt möglich?

2. Das selbe bei der CPU, ist das wie bei einem normalen Rechner? Klappe auch, Kühler runter, CPU gegen neue tauschen, Klappe wieder zu und Start..... oder muss ich da auch noch auf mehr achten.


Vielen Dank für eure Antworten 

MfG
da
Jonny


----------



## Fanty1972 (14. Januar 2011)

Hmm.
Du willst ein G73 kaufen weil es leise LÜFTER hat und dann alles, bis auf Gehäuse und Lüfter, gegen andere Bauteile tauschen, weil alles, bis auf die Lüfter Müll ist.

Ist das ernst gemeint? 

Wäre es da nicht einfacher, Du kaufst ein Laptop mit der Leistung die Du brauchst und tauscht an dem die Lüfter? ^^

PS: Außerdem hat es wohl auch einen Nebeneffekt, das die Lüfter so leise sind: G73 werden offenbar zu heiß. Und wenn man BIOS 211 drauf macht werden sie sehr viel lauter (hab das erlebt, seit meinem BIOS update. Seit dem macht das Ding beim Spielen richtig Radau)

Das kommt mir alles ein bisschen so vor als ob Du ein Auto in betracht ziehst, weil Dir der Aschenbecher gefällt und Du fragst ob man den Motorblock, die Sitze, Das Amaturenbrett, die Reifen und die Karosserie einfach auswechseln kann, weil, die im Gegensatz zum Aschenbecher einfach ******* sind.


----------



## Fanty1972 (15. Januar 2011)

Weiß das niemand?

Gibt es irgendeine besondere Reihenfolge in der man das hier instalieren soll?

Audio_Realtek_SRS_WIN7_32_64_z6016122
Audio_WIN7_6015978
Creative_Audigy_WIN7_32_WIN7_64_z10


Also ich meine, damit das hier:
Creative_Audigy_WIN7_32_WIN7_64_z10


Denkt, es ist eine passende Hardware in dem Gerät vorhanden?


----------



## Hamlett (16. Januar 2011)

Fanty1972 schrieb:


> Weiß das niemand?
> 
> Gibt es irgendeine besondere Reihenfolge in der man das hier instalieren soll?
> 
> ...



Du brauchst nur den möglichst aktuellen Realtek Treiber. HD wird über den ATI/Nvidia Treiber installiert.
Creative ist problematisch. Ich habe noch nicht gehört, dass irgendjemand den bei einer Neuinstallation sauber hinbekommen hat. ( Ok, bei mir lief er versuchsweise dann doch mal). Lass den einfach weg, das Paket ist sowieso relativ unnütz. Im Zweifelsfall handelt man sich damit eine Menge Probleme ein.
Wenn du den unbedingt willst, dann als letztes nehmen und vorher möglichst ne Imagesicherung der Installation....


----------



## bolli19 (20. Januar 2011)

So Asus zum 2. Gestern abend gespielt und das gute Stück g73 JH91  geht aus.Lässt sich einschalten aber der Monitor bleibt dunkel.Graka kaputt?

Tolle Leistung, weiter so!!!


----------



## Bananenjunge (24. Januar 2011)

Hab mir eine OCZ vertex 2 bestellt, was muss ich nun beachten um auf die SSD das das Betriebssystem zu installieren? Kann mir einer paar Tips geben? Thx schonmal


----------



## Fried Rubberduck (24. Januar 2011)

Hi Bananenjunge, eigentlich musst Du nichts beachten ... Platte einbauen, Windows CD rein ... ganz normal installieren.
Was mir (allerdings bei meinem Deskop) echt geholfen hat:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/laufwerke-und-speichermedien/81317-anleitung-ssd-vom-einbau-bis-zur-konfiguration-und-handhabung-von-windows.html


----------



## Bananenjunge (24. Januar 2011)

Danke, sieht schonmal sehr hilfreich aus. Ich dachte auf den Orginal Platten gibt es versteckte Dateien die mit müssen oder so? Hmm naja egal, ich werde mal mein Glück versuchen, hoffe das es klappt  danke nochmal, über weitere Tips freu ich mich trotzdem


----------



## Fried Rubberduck (24. Januar 2011)

Die 'versteckte' Partition brauchst Du eigentlich nur zur Systemwiederherstellung bzw. zurücksetzen in den Auslieferungszustand. Da Du mit der SSD eh neu installieren solltest (Du kannst die SSD-Einstellungen aber auch händisch setzen) brauchst Du die Partition aber eigentlich nicht!


----------



## Bananenjunge (24. Januar 2011)

So SSD ist drin, läuft ohne Probleme, nur beim speed ist sie noch einwenig schwach...
Lesen max. 205MB/s Schreiben max. 125MB/s... Jemand nen Tipp?

edit. war mit AS SSD getestet, und da sind anscheinend diese "geringen" Geschwindikeiten normal... liegt also voll im rahmen ^^
edit 2. Hab das kleine G73, kann man da den Arbeitsspeicher aufrüsten? hab da nen Leistungsindex von 5,9 und das ist mit Abstand der schlechteste Wert, was müsste ich tun damit das ganze bissl besser aussieht? ^^


----------



## bolli19 (26. Januar 2011)

Hatte das G73 91 Donnerstag zum Service geschickt, Gerät war Montag fertig! Super Schnell gearbeitet! Gerät ist jetzt 10 Grad kühler beim spielen.


----------



## Crushtank (27. Januar 2011)

bolli19 schrieb:


> Hatte das G73 91 Donnerstag zum Service geschickt, Gerät war Montag fertig! Super Schnell gearbeitet! Gerät ist jetzt 10 Grad kühler beim spielen.




Die Frage ist hier leider, wie lange bleibt das so.

Normalerweise, hat man Garantie von 2 Jahren.

Das Gerät überhitzt sich spätestens nach 6 Monaten.

Nach Reparatur vielleicht wieder ganz.

Ich würde wetten, dass ich das Gerät vor Ablauf der Garantie nocheinmal einschicken darf.


----------



## Bananenjunge (27. Januar 2011)

Na so kann man das nicht sagen! Hab mein 048 (i5) jetzt seit Mitte Juni 2010, und keine Temperaturveränderungen! Sind genauso wie am Anfang! 

Schon jemand die neuen CCC 11.1 versucht?


----------



## Crushtank (28. Januar 2011)

Bananenjunge schrieb:


> Na so kann man das nicht sagen! Hab mein 048 (i5) jetzt seit Mitte Juni 2010, und keine Temperaturveränderungen! Sind genauso wie am Anfang!
> 
> Schon jemand die neuen CCC 11.1 versucht?




Auch Besitzer von Starcraft 2 ?

(Unterschied -> i5 - i7?)

Ich nutze 10.7 Treiber.


----------



## Bananenjunge (28. Januar 2011)

Jo, hab Starcraft... Momentan noch mit den 10.12 Treibern... alles auf max. ohne Probleme. Oder warum frägst?


----------



## nicetomeetyou (30. Januar 2011)

das glaub ich ja nicht!!!
jetzt lief mein asus gut einen Monat ohne einen einzigen GSOD und heute fängst wieder an. SC2 konnte ich nie auf max Graphikeinst. spielen. höchstens minimale!!!

Mich würde interessieren, ob ich meinen Asus zurückschicken und mein Geld zurückverlangen kann, da ja bei weitem nicht gehalten wird, was versprochen wurde!!! Da kauf ich mir lieber einen anständigen PC für denselben Preis!

Wär schön, wenn Asus hier mal dazu Stellung beziehen würde!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bananenjunge (30. Januar 2011)

Bei GSOD am besten das andere vbios nehmen, damit bekommst du nie wieder einen 
Dann als nächstes die AMD Treiber 11.1 drauf laufen mehr als gut  
Und so sollte die Kiste SC2 locker schaffen und auch die GSOD gehören der Vergangenheit an... 
Viel Erfolg


----------



## nicetomeetyou (30. Januar 2011)

hättest du mir einen link zum andern vbios? hab mir schon mal eins draufgeladen...von der asus page


----------



## nicetomeetyou (30. Januar 2011)

hab jetzt mal meine Treiber nachgeschaut.
kann es sein, dass wenn ich den 11.1 AMD Treiber installiert habe, immer noch 8.683.0.0 bei Treiberversion steht? 
Hab mir mal ein Bild dazu gepostet. Irgendwas stimmt hier doch nicht?!

Beim VBios hab ich das 211 drauf. Bin ich da auf dem aktuellen Stand?


----------



## Bananenjunge (30. Januar 2011)

mit dem Link für das vBios muss ich mal schauen ^^ Das Bios 211 ist das Mainboard Bios, vBios ist für die Graka  bei den neuen Treibern von AMD ist ein Bug drin, wird normalerweiße die alte Treiberversion angezeigt, ist aber schon die neue -.- ^^
edit: müsste normalerweiße irgendwo auf dem Asus FTP server rumliegen, aber da kennt sich ja keiner aus XD hier mal zum selber suchen sry wenig zeit : ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/ASUS/


----------



## nicetomeetyou (30. Januar 2011)

ok, danke...den treiber 11.1 konnte ich nicht installieren (hab 3h lang jede erdenkliche Methode ausprobiert^^). hab dann den 10.12 draufgeladen. Hoffe der macht mir auch keine GSOD's mehr!
Zeigt aber weiterhin 8.801.0.0 als Treiberversion an, dafür 25.11.2010 als Treiberdatum...Schreeege Sache!!!


----------



## nicetomeetyou (30. Januar 2011)

kann mir mal jemand sagen, wie ich die aktuelle Version von vBios nachschauen kann? Googeln hilft nicht, sorry


----------



## Bananenjunge (30. Januar 2011)

Ich würde euch gerne helfen Jungs, aber in Sachen vBios und Laptop bin ich nicht ganz so bewandert ^^ ist mein erster... Vorher nur Desktop. Aber ich denke es melden sich noch paar "fachkundige". Mit dem geändertem vBios taktet die GPU im Idle auf 405/1000, und wie gesagt keine GSOD mehr!


----------



## odi du (2. Februar 2011)

Index of /G73

Hier findet Ihr alles neue zum Bios u. vBios . Jetzt sogar das 213 Bios !!!

Bin hier neu , habe aber vor dem Kauf meines G73 fast alle Foren belesen .
Die wichtigsten Seiten und Tipps natürlich gemerkt !

Hat alles bei mir geholfen ! Das 213 Bios ist neu ! Vllt. können schon die Profis sagen, was sich ändert,verbessert o.ä. !

Machts gut !


----------



## odi du (2. Februar 2011)

PS: Hab das Bios auf 211 geflasht u. das vBios nach Ch... geflasht !

250/500 Mhz @0,95 V


----------



## Meteorman (3. Februar 2011)

Hallo

Gibt es schon was neues zum 213 Bios?

meteorman


----------



## Bananenjunge (3. Februar 2011)

Wäre gut zu wissen, was die Änderungen bei dem 213 sind! Werde es am Wochenende mal aufspielen und von änderungen berichten!


----------



## Meteorman (5. Februar 2011)

Hallo

Ich möchte mir für den G73JH eine SSD holen.
Sollte so um die 256GB haben.

Welche SSD´s wären zu emfehlen?

Wenn ich ein Backup der alten Platte mnache kann man das dann Problemlos auf die SSD zurückspielen?

meteorman


----------



## Bananenjunge (6. Februar 2011)

Hab mir vor 2 Wochen eine OCZ Vertex 2 eingebaut. 120GB für 180€... Laut diversen Tests eine der schnellsten momentan 
Allerdings nochmal würde ich nicht umrüsten, dafür ist der Unterschied zu klein! Überleg dir das gut, und investier das Geld evtl. Anders


----------



## Frank Dux (6. Februar 2011)

Hallo, 

ich habe am Freitag das G73JH-TY210V (Asus, Notebook Gamer G73JH-TY210V, 43,1 cm - 17 Zoll-, im real,- Onlineshop bestellen Notebooks)  gekauft und bin eigentlich zufrieden. Musste zwar für Starcraft den Ati Treiber aktualisieren aber Rest scheint in Ordnung zu sein. Bios Version ist 211. 

Was mich etwas ärgerlich stimmt, ist jedoch dass das Notebook Freitag und Samstag sehr ruhig lief auch bei sehr langem SC2 zoggen und super Leistung. Aber heute ist es irgendwie lauter ich habe nun ein etwas lauteres Hintergrundlüftergeräusch, was die beiden anderen Tage nicht da war???? Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen woran das liegen kann bzw. was ich dagegen möglichst einfach machen kann. Würde es ungern umtauschen, da es sonst gut ist.

Anbei noch die Sensordaten:
Sensors @ 06.02.2011 17:16:42 ---------------------------------------------

 [CPU Digital Thermal Sensor]
  CPU#0 Core0                             43.0 °C
  CPU#0 Core1                             44.0 °C
  CPU#0 Core2                             43.0 °C
  CPU#0 Core3                             43.0 °C
 [ASUS G73 EC]
  CPU                                     1982 RPM
  GPU                                     2851 RPM
 [Intel PCH]
  PCH Temperature                         61.0 °C
  CPU Core                                20.261 W
 [S.M.A.R.T.]
  ST95005620AS [5YX0CZCB]                 35.0 °C
  ST95005620AS [5YX0CZCB] Airflow         35.0 °C
  ST95005620AS [5YX0DBKA]                 33.0 °C
  ST95005620AS [5YX0DBKA] Airflow         33.0 °C
 [ATI On-die @ GPU[#0] ATI Mobility RADEON HD 5870 (BROADWAY XT/GL)]
  GPU Thermal Diode                       60.0 °C
  GPU TS0 (DispIO)                        49.5 °C
  GPU TS1 (MemIO)                         60.0 °C
  GPU TS2 (Shader)                        55.5 °C
  GPU Fan Speed                           30.000 %
  GPU Utilization                         0.000 %
 [Battery]
  Battery Voltage                         16.726 V
  Current Capacity                        76.650 Wh
  Current Capacity                        100.000 %

Würde mich freuen, wenn einer ne Tipp dazu hat oder bilde ich mir das bloß ein? 

MfG Tom


----------



## Bananenjunge (6. Februar 2011)

Auf der Asus-Seite wird das JH nichtmal mehr geführt... ist die Produktion jetzt einestellt worden mit dem SW oder wie soll ich das verstehen?


----------



## Meteorman (6. Februar 2011)

Hallo

Hat jetzt schon jemand Erfahrungen und Infos über Bios 213 fürs JH?

meteorman


----------



## Bananenjunge (6. Februar 2011)

Hab das 213 heute geflasht, kann aber keine Änderungen feststellen... angeblich soll es das Touchpad sensibler machen, sonst keine Ahnung ^^ kein Unterschied zu merken


----------



## Frank Dux (6. Februar 2011)

hm also ich habe das jh gerade bei real gekauft war dort sehr günstig für 1170 zu haben. dort ist das 211 drauf.

hatte einer auch mal nach ein paar ersten tagen das gefühl, dass das g73jh lauter wird?


----------



## OliverG73 (9. Februar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen!

Habe gester eine Corsair Force Series 180GB in mein Notebook (Asus G73 JW) eingebaut. Windows 7 64 bit neu installiert und alles eingerichtet.

Habe dann den AS SSD Benchmark gestartet, läuft auch wunderbar durch. Sobald ich jedoch den "Twin Turbo Knopf" (Automatische Übertaktung um ca 100mhz per Knopfdruck) aktiviere, erhalte ich die Fehlermeldung beim ausführen des Benchmarks:

High Performance Timer arbeitet nicht korrekt! Dies könnte am falschen CPU Takt liegen.

Nun habe ich das selbe Problem ebenfalls, wenn ich mit SetFSB übertakte. Kennt jemand dieses Problem? Ist es ein Treiberproblem? Habe ich damit auch mit Einbussen in anderen Anwendungen zu rechnen?

Besten Dank für die Hilfe 

PS: Wäre super wenn das jemand ausprobieren könnte! Funktioniert auch mit einer normalen HDD, einfach Benchmark starten bei aktiviertem Twin Turbo


----------



## Meteorman (11. Februar 2011)

Hallo
Bei meinem G73JH ist das Bios 2.11 drauf.
Leider läuft da der GPU Lüfter immer, das nervt.

Jetzt habe ich ein wenig mit dem Vbios und dem Takt gespielt.
Leider klappt es nicht wenn ich den Ram Takt unter 1000 setze, es flackert immer der bildschirm.

Aber gerade das Ram macht die Temp aus.
Das Untertakten der GPU und das ändern der Spannung bringt so gut wie nichts.

Verschiedene VBios Versionen hab ich schon durch.

Jemand irgendwelche Ideen?
meteorman


----------



## Bananenjunge (13. Februar 2011)

Kennt jemand eine Seite wo es das Full-HD Display zu kaufen gibt? Wäre für Tips dankbar! MfG


----------



## Bananenjunge (21. Februar 2011)

Beim Wechsel des Displays, erlöscht dabei die Garantie? Kann einer evtl. Ne Anleitung zum Tausch geben? MfG


----------



## Crushtank (22. Februar 2011)

Reparatur meines G73JH dauert zu lange, ich bekomme 80 % meines Kaufpreises zurück.

(GPU wird zu heiss)


----------



## numbb (22. Februar 2011)

Crushtank schrieb:


> Reparatur meines G73JH dauert zu lange, ich bekomme 80 % meines Kaufpreises zurück.
> 
> (GPU wird zu heiss)



Lass dich nicht verarschen! Fordere 100%. Das was Asus da auf die GPU gepackt hat ist minderwertige Wärmeleitpaste und dazu laienhaft aufgetragen. Wahrscheinlich von kleinen Philipinohänden.

Das hättest du selber machen können. Hat mir auch geholfen. Hab jetzt 79°C unter Vollast und 45°C im IDLE.


Super ASUS  Geht doch!

/Ironie Off


----------



## Meteorman (23. Februar 2011)

Hallo

Wie kann ich Spannungen im Vbios beim G73JH unter 0,8 Volt einstellen?
Bei 0,75 Volt sagt RBE immer geht nicht.

meteorman


----------



## EinJochen (25. Februar 2011)

Ich habe starke Probleme mit meinem bei Notebookbilliger gekauftem Asus G73. 

Seit gestern geht er immer einfach aus , was auch an Überhitzung liegen kann. 

Frage mich wenn ein bekanntes Problem vorliegt ,  wieso man ein Gerät so mit Hardware vollpackt und die Lüftung das nicht schafft.

1600 Euro und dann so ein Hitzeproblem. 

Das ist etwas peinlich und traurig. 

Aber wie dem auch sei:

Welche Problemlösungen gibt es und haben andere dies auch, dass das Gerät einfach ausgeht. Also wenn ich spiele habe ich laut CoreTemp auch eine Temperatur von 80 Grad, der Lüfter ist immer, auch wenn das Notebook nur an ist, am lüften und das sehr laut.

GPU hat im Moment 86 Grad.


----------



## bolli19 (25. Februar 2011)

Hast du beim Spielen 86 Grad ? oder im Idle Modus? Dann liegt ein Defekt vor!! Beim Spielen 86 Grad und das Gerät geht aus, könnte am Grakatreiber und VBios liegen!!


----------



## EinJochen (25. Februar 2011)

Ich habe jetzt 84 Grad bei der GPU ohne dass ich etwas grossartig spiele.

*Screenshot:*

http://www.imgbox.de/show/img/a9nnms42Rp.jpg/

Kann es die so oft genannte Wärmeleitpaste sein ? 

LG


----------



## numbb (25. Februar 2011)

EinJochen schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt 84 Grad bei der GPU ohne dass ich etwas grossartig spiele.
> 
> *Screenshot:*
> 
> ...


 
Die ham sie bei dir wohl vergessen die Paste!


----------



## EinJochen (25. Februar 2011)

Was sollte ich machen? Support, Selbst Paste morgen kaufen und machen oder was?

Geht Garantie verloren wenn man es selbst macht ?


----------



## numbb (25. Februar 2011)

EinJochen schrieb:


> Was sollte ich machen? Support, Selbst Paste morgen kaufen und machen oder was?
> 
> Geht Garantie verloren wenn man es selbst macht ?


 
Kommt drauf an wie fit du in sowas bist. Ich hab's nach dem Video von BTOTech gemacht.
Garantie geht meines Wissens nicht verloren wenn du nix kaputt machst.
Ein Siegel gibts nur auf der CPU also musst du keins brechen.

Das schwierige war eigentlich nur die Tastatur rauszubekommen denn diese ist mit doppelseitigen Klebeband festgemacht!


----------



## EinJochen (25. Februar 2011)

Welches Video hast du genutzt als Vorlage?

Und kann es das überhaupt sein? Vielleicht was anderes?


----------



## Aggroberlin652 (25. Februar 2011)

ich hab ein problem ich hab heut mein laptop aus getauscht nd das problem ist immer noch battlefield bad company 2 da sind streifen immer noch soll ich die grafikkarte aus tauschen und mir eine andere hollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The_Rose_de (26. Februar 2011)

@EinJochen: Ich denke, er meint dieses Video.


----------



## EinJochen (26. Februar 2011)

Aber ob es das auch ist. Ich hole gleich mal Paste und dann mal schauen !


----------



## Stormraider03 (26. Februar 2011)

Hallo ,

Ich habe vor mir ein Asus G73JH-TZ172 GAMESTAR NOTEBOOK im Saturn zu kaufen Montag.
Gibt es da was ich beachten sollte?

1) Ich lese überall das die G73 JH schnell defekt sind Grakka  Dsiplay streifen usw?Auch als Neugerät?

2) Ist das Asus G73JH-TZ172 schon eine neue Bau Version?

3) Mir wurde gesagt im Saturn das die noch keine einschicken mussten in letzter Zeit, von der G73JH-TZ172 GAMESTAR Serie .

4) Was sollte ich als erstes machen, falls ich mir eins kaufe Montag?
Also was updaten was nicht?

Bios updaten oder lieber alles so lassen?

Kann mann einfach den Ati Catalyst 11.2 drauf packen?

Was könnte man deinstallieren von der Asus Software, was man nicht brauch?

5) Reicht das G73 erstmal für die nächsten 2 Jahre zum Zocken mit der HD5870                          ?

Vielen Dank Mfg.Ps ich weiß viele fragen aber ich bin mir noch nicht ganz sicher wegen den kauf.Aber verliebt bin ich schon in den G73 Hammer Notebook


----------



## EinJochen (26. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

da ich nicht alles weiss gehe ich nur aus bestimmtes ein:

1) Du siehst ja was los ist. Sie werden schnell heiss, die Leitpaste an der GPU ist einfach miserabler Qualität und das bei dem Preis. Aber ansonsten ist es ein geiles Teil.

3) DAS sagen sie bei jedem Gerät. Sie wollen halt VERKAUFEN als VERKÄUFER mit überteuerten Preisen. Und sie müssen auch keins einschicken, denn es ist Hersteller Garantie. Einschicken muss der Kunde und davon bekommt der Händler nix mit.

5) Spiele erleben ja im Moment einen Stillstand. Es gibt nichts was man mit dem Teil nicht packen könnte. Selbst Crysis 2 läuft sehr gut auf dem Gerät. Ich bin Spiele-Redakteur und nutze es als Desktop Replacement. Also ob 2 Jahre weiss ich nicht aber eine lange Zeit sicherlich.

Bios updaten sollte man glaube ich - liest man ja auch hier.

Liebe Grüsse


----------



## Stormraider03 (26. Februar 2011)

Hi 

Ist das Asus G73JH-TZ172 GAMESTAR NOTEBOOK schon eine überarbeitete version oder ne Alte?

Die grakka hat ja max nur 1024Vram oder?

Crysis 2 die Demo geil da freu ich mich schon drauf 

Mfg


----------



## EinJochen (26. Februar 2011)

Ich habe fertig ^^ Neue Paste ist drauf. Habe die Arctic MX-3 genommen. Kostet um die 9 Euro. Lüfter auch gereinigt und liege bei LEISEN 49 Grad  

Nun noch Bios ändern?


----------



## Stormraider03 (26. Februar 2011)

Ich glaube ich werde es mir Montag oder Dienstag kaufen, sollte es halt gleich Effekte haben in den ersten Monat.Hoffe ich das Saturn das vor Ort das austauscht gegen ein Neues.

Aber Asus müsste das doch eigentlich etwas behoben haben, bei den G73JH also die schicken doch nicht weiter Geräte (mit den gleichen Problemen) im Verkauf.Die nicht etwas überarbeitet wurden oder?

Sollte ich mir den gleich mal die Futermark Demo runterladen, und damit nen Hardcore test machen.Um zu sehen ob da was nich stimmt es abschmiert???Den dann geh ich an gleichen TAg noch nach Saturn.

Nicht das man das gleich einschicken muss, und kein Notebook mehr hat für Wochen.

Eigentlich möchte ich ja nur Mobil seien zocken und schön lange freude an mein G73 haben

Endlich bald mal Mho Crysis und Call of Duty Black Ops Need For Speed zocken freu


----------



## EinJochen (26. Februar 2011)

Habe jetzt RIFT gezockt vorhin und auch da unter 80 Grad aber ohne jegliche Geräusche. Ist jetzt super leise.  Bin zufrieden. So sollte das Notebook immer sein. 

Die paar Euro mehr sollten auch Asus das Geld wert sein. Schliesslich zahlt man knapp 1700 Euro und die pappen da Billigpaste drauf.


----------



## Meteorman (26. Februar 2011)

Hallo

Kann man den Prozessor beim G73JH Undervolten?
Wenn ja mit welchem Tool?

meteorman


----------



## Stormraider03 (26. Februar 2011)

@EinJochen  Haste das G73 zerlegt und neue Paste drauf gemacht krass.Ich hab mal kurz in das Video geschaut das hat bestimmt Stunden gedauert


----------



## pc-samurai (27. Februar 2011)

Wenn ich @ home bin, werde ich meins auch auseinander nehmen und ein Guide auf deutsch machen mit allen Settings und einer Liste mit Sites wo auch Threads stehen als richtigen großen Guide Thread mit allen wichtigen Tools und Bios-Roms!!

Sry für mein Deutsch, hier oben auf Rügen war die Nacht etwas lang hixs....

gruß

pc-samurai


----------



## Bananenjunge (27. Februar 2011)

@pc-samurai: Eine genaue Anleitung und Tuts hierzu wären bestimmt super!!

@EinJochen: Wie lange hat der ganze Spaß gedauert? Muss man für den wechsel "begabt" sein oder einfach nur vorsichtig ran und dann geht das? Wie sind deine temperaturen jetzt?


----------



## texhex (27. Februar 2011)

Hab heute auch auf 213 upgedatet mit win flash.
Traue mich nicht das vBios draufzumachen.
Habe aber auch kaum probleme.


----------



## pc-samurai (27. Februar 2011)

Also ich habe einmal das vbios 93a und das od2 vom asusrog forum draufgeschmissen und habe nur probleme mein bild flackert nur noch nach nem update, könnte ausflippen.......................


----------



## Stormraider03 (28. Februar 2011)

Hey ich hab seit Heute auch ein Asus G73JH TZ172V mit nen 211 Bios drauf vom Hause aus.Man ist das ein Geiles Hammer Notebook
hoffentlich bekommt man keine Effekte gleich damit, freu mich schon auf die erste zocker Runde später mal.

Ps kann mir einer sagen ob ich einfach so den Ati Catalyst 11.2 Installieren kann von der AMD ATI Homepage???Natürlich erst alles voher deinstall ...
Achso muss man so ein vbios update unbedingt haben, und was genau für vorteile hat man dadurch.Möchte nicht meine Garantie verlieren darum frage ich ersmal lieber die Profis hier.
Hier noch ein Anhang wegen den Temps hoffe das ist in Ordnung so???
Mfg


----------



## obicob (28. Februar 2011)

Ich möchte mir vielleicht auch so ein Notebook kaufen!
Soll ich lieber eins mit einer 460 oder einer 5870 nehmen.Hört sich ja nicht so rosig an das book mit der 5870?
Sind die Probleme seit dem release jetzt behoben oder wie siehts aus(habe leider keine Zeit mir 113 Forenseiten durch zu lesen).

danke schonmal für eure Antworten


----------



## Stormraider03 (28. Februar 2011)

@obicob Kann ich dir noch nicht sagen genau mit den Problemen.Hab noch keine Hardcore zocker Action hinter mir.
Bin noch am Installieren und entmüllen grad.Habe es mit ner 5870 mal sehen, aber es ist Echt Cool.
Mfg


----------



## texhex (1. März 2011)

Streiffen auf dem Bildschirm systhem friert ein beim zocken, bin wohl auch betroffen.
Hatte nur nie den turbo modus an, max 10 min sind dann möglich.
Also dagegen hlft dieses vbios ja?


----------



## onkeldock (1. März 2011)

Also ich kann die ganzen Probleme nicht nachvolziehen. Ich besitze mein Asus G73 Jh seit der ersten Stunde und hatte nie Probleme. Am Anfang war die Tempertur meiner Grafigkarte etwas höher aber seit dem Bios 211 gabs keine Probleme. Ich kann hardcorezockenwie ich will mehr als 80 ° kommen bei mir nicht mehr. Und Grafigkartentreiber kannst du problemlos Installieren.
Ich hab das G73jh mit der 5870 da diese doch noch besser ist als die GTX460.

Also ich weiß nicht was ihr mit dem Notebook macht aber probleme hatte ich keine. Und mal was zu den Helden die einen Furmark Grafigkartentest machen sollten sich mal an den Kopf fassen. Dieser Test ist für Desktopgrafigkarten nicht für mobile is doch klar das die überhitzt und abschaltet. 

Also Probleme mit dem Laptop gibts nicht nur falsche benutzung.


----------



## texhex (1. März 2011)

Ich spiele nur Battlefield Bad Company 2 und habe auch nie Probleme gehabt.
Ich weis nicht ob es am 213 Bios liegt oder ich eben nie den Turbo aktiviert hatte, jedenfalls friert das teil ein. Im Turbo Modus.
Ist der Turbo aus kann ich Zocken, keine Probleme.


----------



## onkeldock (1. März 2011)

Ich finde den Turbe eh nicht nötig da es keine Leistungssteigerung der Grafigkarte bringt. Die Leistung reicht auch so. Hab aber mit dem Turbo nie Probleme gehabt. Was micht manchmal nervt bei BFBC2 das ich für etwa 2-3 sec. einen Frameeinbruch habe und dann geht nix kurzzeitig. dansch wieder alles top weiß nicht os an der Graka oder am Server liegt oder an der Internetleitung na ja ansonsten geht alles zu zocken. Modernwarefire 2 war ein Kramp aber da war das Bios schuld nach Update ging alles super.


----------



## texhex (1. März 2011)

Das mit dem 2-3 sec hab ich auch.
Jedesmal beim joinen und wenn eine neue map geladen wird. (könnte an dx 11 liegen?)
Die Anderen sind meist vor mir im game.


----------



## onkeldock (1. März 2011)

ok dann wird wohl doch an der Graka liegen na ja vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal bei BFBC2 =[ACAT]=onkeldock *g*


----------



## Stormraider03 (1. März 2011)

Unglaublich habe das G73 grad mal 24 Stunden gleich Effekte beim Bluray schauen, oder wen man z.b ein ganz Schwarzes Bild stellen hat.Sind helle Balken an den rändern zu sehen Rechts und auch Links, auch beim hochfahren sieht man das.Hab schon mit Asus gesprochen.Geh gleich in Saturn die sollen mir ein Neues geben.Das kann so nicht richtig seien bei ein Full HD Display.Es ist nur weg wen ich den Bildschirm ganz dunkel runterdrehe voll nicht normal.Ps bei Farben sieht man nichts.Mal sehen was die gleich sagen in Saturn.


----------



## onkeldock (1. März 2011)

mach doch mal ein Pixeltest vom Display wenn das im Display liegt siehest du es dort.


----------



## Sebi93 (1. März 2011)

joar ich meld mich daa auch ma wieder hat einer eigntlich ne idee wie man die lüfter halb wegs gut ma reinigen kann weil durch pussten bringt zwar was aber ich komm so nich auf meine im ideal 55°C runter sondern nur auf 65°C , würde auch eher das mit der 5870 da es mehr leistung hat des mit der 460 würd ich nur nehmen wenn du des 3D zeugs da brauchst 

ach un wie is des eigntlich mit den aktuelen graka treiber mit dem 211 bios und dem vbios hab noch den alten 10.9 drauf da so alles läuft und alls ich ma den 10.10 drauf hatte is alles fürn arsch gewesen is des immer noch so ??


----------



## texhex (2. März 2011)

Schon krass, heute hatte ich auch ohne Turbo Freez.

Nach einigem hin und her, als ich schon innerlich überlegt habe wie ich ihr wieder zurückschicke.
Hab ich alle Programme die ich in letzter zeit installier habe deinstalliert.

microsoft net framework und Free Video Converter 

und alles ist wieder so wie es war!
Auch mit Turbo keine Probleme.


----------



## nicetomeetyou (2. März 2011)

onkeldock schrieb:


> Also ich kann die ganzen Probleme nicht nachvolziehen. Ich besitze mein Asus G73 Jh seit der ersten Stunde und hatte nie Probleme. Am Anfang war die Tempertur meiner Grafigkarte etwas höher aber seit dem Bios 211 gabs keine Probleme. Ich kann hardcorezockenwie ich will mehr als 80 ° kommen bei mir nicht mehr. Und Grafigkartentreiber kannst du problemlos Installieren.
> Ich hab das G73jh mit der 5870 da diese doch noch besser ist als die GTX460.
> 
> Also ich weiß nicht was ihr mit dem Notebook macht aber probleme hatte ich keine. Und mal was zu den Helden die einen Furmark Grafigkartentest machen sollten sich mal an den Kopf fassen. Dieser Test ist für Desktopgrafigkarten nicht für mobile is doch klar das die überhitzt und abschaltet.
> ...


 
hahahaha das ist ja wohl die bescheuerste Theorie ;D

Hatte zu Beginn (die ersten drei Monate) nie Probleme. Dann fingen die GSOD's an. Hab alle aktuellen Treiber und VBios und und und drauf. Hat bei mir leider nichts gebracht! nach ca. 1h gamen gibts immer wieder einen schönen GSOD ;D

Mich würde interessieren ob ich meinen Asus zurückschicken und mein hart verdientes Geld zurückverlangen kann. Schicke meinen Laptop nächste Woche in die Reparatur und wenn das nichts nützt, will ich den definitiv nicht mehr!!!


----------



## Stormraider03 (2. März 2011)

Hi so Gerät wurde getauscht von Saturn.Und bang wieder Probleme L Taste im arsch flog raus, wieder heute in Saturn umtauschen.
So jetzt hab ich das 2te hoffe das ich bald zocken kann endlichdas Nervt echt schon wieder alles Neu machen usw.Man man ich hoffe wen ich bald mal fertig bin damit das ich fett ein Paar Stunden daddeln kann, ohne Probleme und absturtze.Oder sowas "GSOD's " oder wie das heisst.Asus sagte mir heute bei den etwas neueren, währe das nicht mehr so häufig.Keine Ahnung hauptsache das wird nicht der nächste Effekt bei mir.Ich hab gestern gemerkt das der Ati Calayst 11.2 meine 5870 im Gerätemanager nur als 5800 erkennt, ist das normal so???


----------



## Bananenjunge (2. März 2011)

Ja, das ist normal... Ist bei mir auch so!


----------



## Stormraider03 (2. März 2011)

@Bananenjunge

Cool danke sag mal heisst dieses GSOD das die Grafikkarte abraucht beim zocken oder, wie kann man das erklären???


----------



## Sebi93 (2. März 2011)

bin mir nich sicher aber glaub GSOD war Grey_Srceen_of_Death, allso nein heist nich direckt das die graka abraucht aber naja is auch nich schon en GSOD zu bekommen nervt übelst


----------



## Stormraider03 (2. März 2011)

Heftig und weg bekommt man das nie wieder oder wie?Heisst also man kann gar nichts mehr zocken mit den Notebook.Mfg


----------



## Bananenjunge (2. März 2011)

Doch die gehen wieder weg! Einfach ausschalten und neu hochfahren schon geht es wieder! Hart am Anfang sehr häufig Probleme, seit dem neuen vbios nie wieder einen gesehen! 
Achja und ich hab meinen Laptop schon seit ca. Juni 2010! Temperaturen sind wie am Anfang, und läuft Problemlos! Spiele fast täglich (ausser WE) bzw. Konstruiere was mit Solide Edge! 

Habe aber nur das "kleine" mit I5... Aber bin super zufrieden damit, auch wenn ich immer mal wieder den Kopf drüber zerbreche ob ich mir das Full-HD Display einbauen soll ^^


----------



## Stormraider03 (2. März 2011)

@Bananenjunge Aber durch ein Vbios geht doch die Garantie weg ne?Oder gibt es das von Asus Orginal als Download für da Problem, welche version ist den das.

Ps musstest du es schon mal einschicken seit Juni 2010?Mfg


----------



## Stormraider03 (3. März 2011)

Ich wollte grad GTA IV Spielen kommen nur abstürtze nach 1-2 Minuten Spielen Grafik fehler Bildschirm Schwarz (man kann nur noch das Notebook ausmachen), kann das seien das der Catalyst 11.2 nicht geht???
Das würde ja heissen ich kann den grakka Treiber überhaupt nicht updaten oder wie?FWie gesagt man Notebook ist ganz Neu 2x umgetascht worden in Saturn erst.
Ich bin echt voll genervt ich möchte einfach nur zocken.Kann mir da jemannd nen tip geben oder hilfe zb welchen Ati Treiber man benutzen kann könnte ohne abstürtze oder sowas???Danke Mfg


----------



## bolli19 (3. März 2011)

*Hallo Stormraider03, habe das G73JH schon zwei mal im service gehabt, die bei asus haben das neue vbios drauf gemacht! laufen alle games ohne probleme mit ati treiber 11.2! vbios sollte man über bootfähigen stick machen!!*


MfG

*
*


----------



## Stormraider03 (3. März 2011)

@bolli19 
Hab bei Asus angerufen die meinten nur den Ati Treiber von der Ati Hompage installiern dann geht es geht aber gar nichts.
Von Vbios Forum hab ich den auch erzählt, naja ich möcht doch nicht jetzt mein G73Jh gleich nach 1Tag einschicken.
Habe es erst vor 2 Tagen 2x mal getauscht im Saturn.

1 )Nen Stick hab ich nen Cruzer 8 GB, wo bekommt man den das Neue Lösungs Vbios weg mit ner anleitung?

2) Muss ich das dann ewig wieder neu machen mit den Vbios wen Aktuelle Neue Treiber kommen von Ati.

3) Gibt es ne möglichkeit das alte Vbios wieder drauf zu machen um noch Garantie zu haben später?

4) Was muss ich nach den Vbios Update noch machen einstellen oder so?

5)Laufen dann alle meine Games endlich normal länger als nur 5 Minuten ich dachte das ist ein Gamer Notebook

Mfg


----------



## Bananenjunge (3. März 2011)

Nein, erlöscht nicht die Garantie, da es eins von Asus selber gibt! Musst mal schauen, auf der Asus-Treiber.de oder so ähnlich...
Eingeschickt hatte ich es noch nie, läuft einwandfrei seit dem ... Das einige die leicht erhöhten Temperaturen von 90-95 Grad, aber das stört mich nicht weiter, da es 1. Freigegeben ist, und 2. Ich 3 Jahre Garantie darauf habe...

Hoffe ich konnte helfen 

MfG


----------



## bolli19 (3. März 2011)

@Stormraider03.auf Seie 65 im Forum gibt es was zum Vbios!Ich habe es vor der Reparatur aber mit bootfähigen Stick gemacht, nict über windows!


----------



## Stormraider03 (3. März 2011)

Danke euch erstmal ja das ist schon alles heftig.Ich müsste jetzt nur noch Wissen welches Vbios genau das Neuste ist, und wo genau ich das weg bekomme.Bei Asus Treiber.de finde ich nichts.
Auf seite 65 hab ich geschaut aber steige da nicht so durch???


----------



## bolli19 (3. März 2011)

Bei notebbokjournal gibts ein forum vom g73 jh, auf seite 255 sind alle infos zum bootfähigem stick und vbiosanleitung wie`s geht. die dateien gibt es dort auch.
hatt bei mir damals wunderbar geklappt! Alle treiber von ATI haben danach funktioniert


----------



## pc-samurai (4. März 2011)

Tja was soll ich sagen:

LOLLLOOLLOLOL

Mein G73JH habe ich einem vollständigen BIOS Updaze hinterzogen einmal MBios 213 drauf gemacht! Dann das 93a vBIOS draufgemacht!! So dann resetet und Treiber deinstalliert und den 11.2 installiert soooo!!! Was war?? GSOD!!! Dann nur noch schwarzer Bildschirm bei jeglicher 3D Anwendung!!! Dann nach einem weiterm reset wackelte mein Display immer schön alle 5sec flacker flacker....!!! Super dachte ich nur und habe mich im ROG-forum aufgehalten, die sprachen davon, dass einige new rev. ein Problem mit BIOS update haben.........!! Gut habe ich gedacht, man konnte damals auch einen Pentium IV auf 5ghz übertakten hust hust.... Ne spaß bei Seite aber ungefähr so war mir gerade danach, nachdem ich das ohhhh heilige vom super freaky mega duper User (man sah den heiligen Schein vom Himmel hinunter über Amerika gleiten) vBios od2.rom installiert habe und aber den treiber zuvor deinstalliert hatte und den REchner starten wollte, bzw. mein Windows starten wollte, sagte mir WIndows: Es ist ein Fehler aufgetreten, der Benutzer kann nicht gestartet werden, der Benutzerblabla-Dienst kann nciht gefunden werden!!! Soo recovery reingeschmissen!! Windows startete wieder puhhhh!!!! Zum Glück roch meine Freundin den braten und hatte mit mir die ganze Nacht wilden Sex mit mir, sie kann erstmal die nächsten Tage nicht laufen....Sie weiß wie ich im bett bin.....aebr wenn ich sauer bin...unstoppable und heftiger als jeder hardcore Porno...und nein ich bin AUF 250° sowie der Pentium IV wenn man ihn auf 5GHZ taktet!!! Sooooo also am nächsten morgen nach 8std. hardcorebond...sex und 8bier!!! Überings meine Freundin sagt ich wäre der beste im Bett..hust...!!Ich bin so gaga ey!!! Also weiter im text: Habe wieder GSOD und Grafikfehler! Dann habe ich den alten treiber installiert....nichts....!!!!!!zum kotzen!!! Also dann habe ich das alte vBIOS insta und....nichts jetzt zeigt er mir wieder das mit dem Dienst an...Kein bock mehr, habe es eingeschickt und bekomme wahrscheinleich ein komplett neues Gerät und 80% vom Geld wieder!! DAnke ASUS wenn ihr das wirklich so amcht!!

P.S. Es tut mir leid, ist zwar alles war was hier steht und nicht übertrieben, sondern untertrieben, seid glücklich, dass eure freundinnen euch habt, ich bin zu krass im bett!! Habe einen im Tee und habe nicht so wirklich geschlafen....und bin extrem wütend!!


----------



## texhex (4. März 2011)

Danke für Deinen Bericht Samurai, alles wird gut 
80% zurück hört sich gut an.
In welchem Teil von Berlin wohnst Du?


----------



## Meteorman (4. März 2011)

Hallo

Wie sollte man ein Bios Update beim G73JH machen?

Über das Update Programm im Bios oder mit Aflash2 unter Dos?

Wie sieht es mit einem Fehlupdate bei den beiden Versionen aus, man liest ja öfter das das Update schief geht.

meteorman


----------



## Stormraider03 (7. März 2011)

So nach langen hin und her getausche in Saturn und unzähligen anrufen bei Asus, hab ich nun die Schnauze nun richtig voll gehabt.
Ich hab das G73 wieder in Saturn gebracht und mein Geld zurück bekommen.
Asus hatte mir noch per e-mail ne vbios datei geschickt die sich nichtmal öffnen lies da es eine 32bit datei wahr unglaublich wie auch immer schade drum.
Aber ich möchte zocken und mich nicht wochen erst durch Foren lesen, bis ich mal zocken kann ohne probleme die ganze Zeit.
Jetzt hab ich mir von einen Gamer IT Fachmann einen Destop Hammer Moster Pc fertigen lassen, siehe da alles geht kein vbios oder so nen zeug keine probleme nichts.
Das hat zwar etwas mehr gekostet aber dafür bekomme ich auch richtig Gaming Leistung, so wünscht sich das ein zocker
Asus sagte mir noch das Sie auf der Cebit neu Notebook hat mit ner gf 460fx  haben no way never Asus Notebook.
Den wen ich mir ein Neues Gamer Notebook kaufe da erwarte ich das, ich damit sofort zocken kann ohne abstürze usw.
Und mir nicht erst ein unverbugtes nochmal Neu kaufen muss.Mfg Stormraider03


----------



## Sebi93 (7. März 2011)

ich werd ma kucken was ich fürn graka treiber drauf hab für alle is schon en älter und des bios so wie des vbios da mein system so jez schon seit nem halben jahr ohne abstürze oder GSOD's läuft könnt ihr dann ja ma ausprobiren vllt gehts un wenns dann geht nichts mehr ändern den "never touch a runing sytem" ^^


----------



## Fanty1972 (10. März 2011)

Ich wollt mich auch nochmal melden.

Bisher keine weiteren GSOD mehr. Seit vBIOS und BIOS update.

Benutze zur Zeit Catalyst Treiber 11.2



> Wie sieht es mit einem Fehlupdate bei den beiden Versionen aus, man liest ja öfter das das Update schief geht."


Beim vBIOS auf keinen Fall einen neustart oder ausschalten, wenn es einen Fehler gegeben hat.

Sondern:
entweder das vorher gesicherte (vorher sichern!) original vBIOS wieder draufmachen, oder das neue vBIOS so lange drauf machen, bis es ohne Fehlermeldung akzeptiert wird. Erst dann neustarten.

Das ist übrigends auch die Lösung, wie man das original vBIOS wieder draufbekommt, sofern man das denn will.
Man flashed einfach die Sicherheitskopie, die man von seinem alten vBIOS hatte, über das neue drüber.

Ansonsten gilt bei verkorksten BIOS updates in der Regel: Einschicken


----------



## Reeve (13. März 2011)

Hey Leute,

mir ist gestern abend was ganz dummes passiert.

Hab ne fast leere Bierflasche umgeschmissen und ein paar Spritzer sind auf die Tastatur gelandet.
Wie das manchmal so ist blieb das Pech auf meiner Seite und einige Tasten funktionieren nichtmehr. Haber ein Biospasswort, bin zum Glück nochmal reingekommen, aber die einzelnen Tasten dafür funktionieren auch nichtmehr.

Kann ich das Bios in Windows iwie resetten? Weil USB-Treiber laden ja sicherlich nicht bevor Windoof hochfährt (falls ich ne USB-Tastatur erstmal anschließe)

Wollte jetzt die Tastatur ausbauen und hab da nur die Blende abbekommen. Bekomme ich die ganze Tastatur iwie raus? Will nxi kaputt machen, hab versucht ne einzelne Taste mal rauszuholen, aber das sieht so zimperlich aus ubnd hab angst was kaputt zu machen. Will halt die gesamte Tastatur mal ausspülen.


Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen!

Grüße Reeve


----------



## Bananenjunge (14. März 2011)

Hallo Leute, hab ein Problem. Bei BF BC2 hatte ich heute 2 mal ein Freeze, immer nach so ca. 30-45 minuten Spielzeit... vorher nie Probleme! Hab die AMD 11.2 Treiber drauf und Temperaturen sind so wie immer, so dass ich eine überhitzung ausschließen kann! Der Freeze äußert sich so, das dass bild einfach stehen bleibt und kein Ton mehr da ist! Skype ist weg und ich kann nichts mehr machen. Hilft nur noch die Power-Taste. Keine Fehlermeldung oder sonstiges! Hat jemand einen Tipp, bzw. eine Idee wo ich evtl. eine Fehlermeldung finde?

Mit den 11.2 Treibern habe ich aber bereits öfter ohne Probleme gespielt, sollte normal auch nicht daran liegen... jemand ne idee?

Edit: hab gestern einige Updates von windows draufgemacht (automatisch) kann es an diesen liegen? Sonst ist nichts neues installiert worden!


----------



## Sebi93 (15. März 2011)

soo hat etwas länger gedauert hab den 10.8 Graka treiber drauf des vBios un des 211 bios un es läuft alles perfekt so wie es soll einfach alles kann zocken so lang ich will temp sin okey max 90°C un hab auch keine probleme wenn windoof en update macht ihr könnt es ja auch ma versuchen so vllt klappt auch un wenn ja würd ichs so lassen un nich immer updates machen so lang es jez nich grad von nem program/ spiel erfordert mit nem neuem treiber


----------



## texhex (18. März 2011)

Da ich leider wieder probleme habe, wollt ich mir das vbios flashen.

Es kommt aber immer nur eine fehler meldung:   ERROR 0FL01 : press`1` to continue ?


hat sich erledigt.
Es lag an "atiflash" neue version ging problemsoss.

mit vBios keine probleme mehr.


----------



## Bananenjunge (21. März 2011)

@Sebi93: So war es bei mir auch bis vor einer Woche! Keine Probleme seit dem vBios, lief einwandfrei! Aber nun hab ich das ganze System neu aufgesetzt, und immernoch Abstürze/Freeze. Das nervt gewaltig, zumal die Temperatur genauso ist wie vorher... Naja, werde es denk ich einschicken und gut ist


----------



## Sebi93 (21. März 2011)

okey Bananenjungedes is ******* im warsten sinne des wortes da wird dir leider wirglich nich viel übrich bleiben auser einschicken


----------



## Bananenjunge (21. März 2011)

Achja und unter Last bekomme ich ein phipsen von der GPU... Bis jetzt ist echt gut gelaufen.. Naja, ich hoffe auf eine erfolglose RMA, und einen Rückkauf ^^ dann kann ich mir ein SW kaufen


----------



## Sebi93 (21. März 2011)

jaaa ich war auch schon am überlegen neue treiber drauf zu machen un wenn dann was is ein schicken um dann auch wieder die tastatur beleuchtung zu bekommen xD aber naja was sols


----------



## afrotobi (3. April 2011)

Hallo Community,

ich hab eine Frage zu deinem G73JH,
Meine Temp probleme nehmen nicht ab, habe allerdings die WLP auf dem GPU Kern schon gewechselt.

Die Pads auf dem VRAM habe ich aber gelassen, dieser wird somit immernoch zu heiß und nach einer Zeit schaltet sich der Rechen komplett ab.

Bei HWInfo ist das die einzige kritische Temperatur bevor sich der Läppi automatisch abschaltet.

GPU TS1 [MEM IO]: 90c° 
Die anderen GPU-Temps liegen bei 80c° 
CPU bei max. 60c° 

Nun meine Frage kann ich anstatt der Pads auch einfach normal WLP auf die RAM Bausteine auftragen??? 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Afrotobi


----------



## Lut (8. April 2011)

Hallo, habe wie die meisten auch das Problem mit dem Überhitzen der GPU, meistens lege ich einfach eine  DVD-hülle unters Notebook um mehr Abstand zur Tischplatte zu bekommen, das hilft meistens schon.
  Aber so sollte es ja nicht sein... 
  Ich habe mich versucht in diesen Thread etwas hinein zu lesen und es ist öfters die Rede davon ein gewisses vBios zu installieren, nun hätte ich ein paar Fragen, welches benötige ich und ist dieses offiziell von ASUS abgesegnet?
  Wie ist das mit dem Austausch der WLP, verliere ich meine Garantie wenn ich diesen doch aufwändigen Eingriff selber vor nehme und bringt das wirklich was?
  Ich möchte natürlich nicht meine Garantie verlieren.

  Würde mich sehr freuen wenn mir hier jemand weiter helfen kann.

  Gruß

  Der Lut


----------



## Fried Rubberduck (13. April 2011)

Hallo Lut,
zum vBIOS kann ich Dir leider wenig sagen, mein G73 läuft zum Glück ohne Update relativ kühl (d.h. unter 90 Grad!).

Was die Garantie durch tausch der WLP angeht verlierst Du jeden Anspruch! Ich habe sogar bei ASUS angefragt wie es denn aussieht wenn ich das durch einen 'Fachmann' im PC-Laden um die Ecke auf Rechnung machen lasse ... keine Chance! Es gibt nicht mal die Möglichkeit das Notebook mit der WLP meiner Wahl zu ASUS zu schicken und es von denen machen zu lassen.

Wenn Du also ein zu heißes G73 hast schick es zur RMA! So hab ich es mit meinem ersten G73 auch gemacht, hab mein Geld erstattet bekommen und beim zweiten G73 dann Glück gehabt.

Gruß
Fried Rubberduck


----------



## PierreSacher[ASUS] (15. April 2011)

jeder der das aktuelle V-Bios benötigt kann dieses von mir bekommen.
Bitte PN an mich mit eurer E-Mail Adresse.

Sollte auch das neue V-Bios nicht helfen muss es in der tat zur RMA.


----------



## juced (20. April 2011)

was wurde denn genau am neuen vBios verändert?


----------



## juced (25. April 2011)

??????????????????????????????


----------



## Sebi93 (26. April 2011)

les dich durch Forum so weit ich mich erinnern kann steht des da irgent wo


----------



## texhex (29. April 2011)

mich würde auch interessieren, ist das jetzt ein neues v bios ?
und was wurde am *neuen* vBios verändert ?


----------



## EinJochen (1. Mai 2011)

Kann man den RAM beim G73JH-TY042V aufrüsten ? Habe 4 GB , will aber 8 GB! Mit Ramempfehlung bitte 

Und kann man sich evtl das BluRay Laufwerk optional kaufen und austauschen ? 

Liebe Grüsse


----------



## bolli19 (1. Mai 2011)

Wenn du 4 Speicherbänke hast geht das, habe beim JH91 auf 12GB Ram aufgerüstet.Habe Speicher von Kingston Typ DDR3
Größe    2 mal 4096 Mbyte und 2mal 2048 Mbyte.Kingston war werkseitig auch drin! internes LW tauschen müsste auch gehen.
Blu Ray Laufwerk nutze ich eins am USB- Port von LG!


----------



## EinJochen (1. Mai 2011)

Weiss gar nicht mehr ob er 4 hat. Ich habe ihn ja schon aufgehabt für Paste auf GPU... Muss ich nochmal schauen.


----------



## bolli19 (1. Mai 2011)

Das Programm Speccy zeigt die Hardware Informationen u.a. Anzahl der Speicherbänke!

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## EinJochen (2. Mai 2011)

Gesamte Speicherbänke	4

Davon nutze ich 2  

Ist doch in Ordnung. Also kann ich 4 nutzen aber auch zwei. Kaufe ich mir ein 8GB DDR3-1333-Kit. Oder eben noch 2 x 2 dazu.  Gehen 1333 ??? 

Obwohl mich 12 auch reizen würden ^^

HAbe auch geschaut. Bei mir ist "kostbarer" Hynix Ram drin. An nix gespart ^^


----------



## bolli19 (2. Mai 2011)

Habe 1333er drin


----------



## EinJochen (2. Mai 2011)

Wieviel RAM ?


----------



## bolli19 (3. Mai 2011)

12GB das Modul unter der Tastatur und ein Modul unten habe ich unverändert gelassen ,also 2mal 2GB und 2mal 4GB
MfG
Torsten


----------



## EinJochen (6. Mai 2011)

Unter der Tastatur sind also auch Bänke???? Ich finde nämlich nur ZWEI und die sind bei den Festplatten. Grummel !


----------



## EinJochen (6. Mai 2011)

Das ist seltsam ! Komplett aufgehabt. Nur ZWEI BÄNKE, angezeigt werden VIER ! LOL


----------



## bolli19 (6. Mai 2011)

Habe 3 Plätze neben der  Festplatten, einen unter der Tastatur! Anderes Board? oder das g73 mit i5 CPU?

Mfg
Torsten


----------



## EinJochen (6. Mai 2011)

Ja mit i5


----------



## texhex (7. Mai 2011)

könnt Ihr mir mal verraten wofür ihr mehr als 4 GB Ram braucht ?

ForumBase - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Lohnt sich Upgrade von 4 auf 8 GB?


----------



## EinJochen (7. Mai 2011)

Ich mache auch Videoschnitt und Rendering


----------



## texhex (7. Mai 2011)

Ok dann ist es ja sinnvoll.

Hab Audio Mod entdeckt vielleicht interessiert es wen.


Creative X-Fi MB for your G73 (Realtek HD 2.48)


----------



## Bananenjunge (11. Mai 2011)

Was bringt das, bzw. Was bringt das für mein G73 ^^


----------



## AlexisK (13. Mai 2011)

Das ist eine der Möglichkeiten die ich hier auch schon gepostet habe, um Probleme des Audiotreibers mit Steam, Skype etc. zu beheben. Man erhält auch mehr Konfigurationsmöglichkeiten was den Sound angeht, kann also mehr aus den eingebauten Lautsprechern rausholen...


----------



## eXitus64 (25. Mai 2011)

ich habe jetzt einige post gelesen bzgl. Asus G73JH und frage mich, warum diese Probleme (extreme hitzeentwicklung, etc.) bei dem G73JW nicht auftreten?! Die verbaute Technik dürfte doch, bis auf die Grafikkarte, dieselbe sein.
Meine CPU (i7 - 740QM) erreicht in Prime95 max. 85- 90°C (je nach Core) und die Grafikkarte um die 75°C bzw. etwas über 80°C bei Übertaktung.

Daher verwundert es mich, dass einge Notebooks hier weit über 100°C erreichen!


----------



## juced (28. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

ich hab eine Frage, ich hab den Laptop Asus G73JH-046TZ bei Amazon gekauft, vor fast einem Jahr. Ich merke, dass der Laptop recht heiß wird, und der Lüfter laut dreht, z.b. auch wenn ich auf eine Flash-Internet Seite gehe. Beim Spielen stürzt er mir ab und zu ab.

Wenn ich das Gerät zu Amazon zurückschicke, bekomme ich dann das Geld zurück, oder schicken die den weiter zur Reparatur? Weil ein Tauschgerät gibt es ja nicht wirklich, da dieses Notebook nicht mehr verkauft wird.

Dann gibt es doch noch die Möglichkeit, das Gerät direkt zu Asus zu schicken. Wenn die mir den repariert zurückschicken, und er dann immer noch Probleme macht, kann ich den doch nochmals zur Reparatur schicken. Angenommen die zweite Reparatur schlägt fehl, bekomme ich doch das Geld zurück oder? Bekomme ich das dann von Amazon oder von Asus? Ich frage nur, weil ich bedenken habe, und oft hier im Forum gelesen habe, dass teilweise die Notebooks nach der Reparatur nicht besser, oder sogar schlimmer waren als vorher...

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe,
juced


----------



## Fanty1972 (1. Juni 2011)

GRUMMEL GRUMMEL 
Neue Probleme....

Der Grafikkartenlüfter meines G73Jh (ca 7 Monate alt) hat gestern morgen angefangen zu rattern und bis jetzt nicht wieder aufgehört.
Außerdem löst sich die Beschichtung der tasten "A" und "S" langsam auf (7 Monate!)
Mal ganz davon abgesehen, das das .... äh wie nennt man das? Fingerpad? Wie auch immer, das tut nur auf der rechten Seite des Feldes korrekt. Auf der Linken fliegt der Cursor rum wie ein Gummiball oder zoomt rein und raus und so.

Meine alten Probleme haben sich aber nicht mehr wieder gemeldet (GSOD, behoben durch VBIOS Update)
Weiß jemand was ich mit dem Lüfter machen soll? Mal davon abgesehn, das das Geräusch nervt (klingt ein bisschen wie ein alter Filmprojektor, nur nicht ganz so laut) kann das ja nicht gesund sein, oder?

"Einschicken" ist immer ein Problem.

1. kann ich meine Rechnung nicht finden (außer in E-Mail Form)... ob das geht?
2. Will ich nicht, das das Ding 3,4, 5 Wochen weg ist.
3. Wird ja immer alles formatiert und neuinstalliert, wenn die da was dran reparieren.... (das ist noch das Schlimmste daran!) Das bedeutet 5 Wochen in Reparatur und dann 3 Wochen lang alles wieder hinfrickeln wie es war. Passwörter/Keys und andere Sachen vergessen/verlegt haben, finden... bla usw... 
4. Manche berichten von Kratzern auf dem Gehäuse und ähnlichem, wenn die Dinger zurückkommen....

Hmpf, wenn das ein Desktoprechner wäre, hätt ich ihn schon lang aufgemacht und mal nachgesehn was der Lüfter hat. 

Da hab ich gedacht: Leg mal ein bisschen mehr Geld an und kauf Dir eine richtig geile Kiste... und dann bekommt man so einen Pflegefall. *kotz*


----------



## eri1911 (7. Juni 2011)

Vor ein zwei Wochen setzte ich meinen Laptop neu auf, weil er sozusagen  nur noch zugemüllt wahr. Als ich wieder zu zocken begonnen habe spielte  ich ein paar mal ohne probleme doch dann hängte er sich immer wieder  auf. Ich probierte es wirklich mehrmals aus, doch er kackte bei BBC2 und  auch bei anderen Games immer wieder ab. Ich versuchte es mit anderen  (älteren) Treibern doch was passiert er kackt noch immer folgend ab: der  komplette Bildschirm ist Schwarz und keine reaktion, oder man sieht nur  noch Streifen mit keiner reaktion des Laptops, oder mann sieht  Standbild mit keiner reaktion des Laptops und auch wie ich mir einen  Film reinziehen wollte kackte er ab. Jedoch bei normal betrieb wie  surfen oder so stürzte er bis jetzt noch nicht ab

*Hättet ihr irgendwelche Ratschläge für mich, probiere gerne alles aus was nicht die Garantie verletzt
*​ Wenn ich mit euren Ratschlägen bis spätestens 15 Juni keinen erfolg finde werde ich ihn einschicken lassen

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/notebooks-und-netbooks/158298-problem-asus-g73-jh-stuerzt-ab.html


----------



## Fanty1972 (9. Juni 2011)

@Eri:

Das mit den Streifen hört sich nach dem GSOD (Grey Screen of Death) Phänomen an (meist ein Grauer Bildschirm mit rosa vertikalen Linien), das extrem viele (inc mir) mit dem G73Jh hatten.
Dabei stürzt der Grafikkarten Treiber ab.

Das lässt sich sehr gut mit einem vBIOS (das Bios der Grafikkarte) update beheben. Das wird hier in diesem Thread auch beschrieben, wie das geht und wo man das Zeug dazu her bekommt.
(mir selbst wurde das dazu nötige Material vom Asus Support per E-Mail zugeschickt)

Das würde ich mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Bananenjunge (10. Juni 2011)

Also habe das kleine G73 mit I5 (048v), und möchte gerne meinen Arbeitsspeicher aufrüsten, da er im Windows Leistungsindex nur 5,9 anzeigt, und in BC2 die Ladezeiten trotz SSD schon sehr lange sind... Welchen könnt ihr empfehlen? mir reichen eigentlich wieder 4 GB, bei einem guten Preis auch gerne mehr ^^

Bin für Vorschläge offen, und danke schonmal für die hilfe.

edit: http://www.amazon.de/Komputerbay-DDR...7564887&sr=8-3

Würde dieser gehen oder was ist der schnellste den ich einbauen kann?


----------



## C.C.[ASUS] (11. Juni 2011)

@Eri,

hier findest du das vBios auf das sich Fanty bezieht: Index of /G73

@Bananenjunge,

welches G73 genau?

Im zweifel mal hier schauen:

Kingston Technology Company - Kingston Memory Search - Search Results


----------



## Bananenjunge (12. Juni 2011)

@ C.C: ist ein G73 Jh TY-048v, mit 4GB RAM! Welche MHz Zahl ist das Maximum wo rein kann? Funktionieren noch 1667? Das müsste ich wissen und mit welcher Latenz die besten sind bei der taktrate...


----------



## C.C.[ASUS] (12. Juni 2011)

Laut Specs:

4x SODIMM, DDR3 1066MHz, on Clarksfield Quad Core platform  
2x SODIMM, DDR3 1066MHz, on Arrandale Dual Core platform  

Laut Kingston:
Maximum Memory:
4 GB 1066 MHz using Core i5/Core i3 
8 GB 1066/1333 MHz using Core i7 

Expansion:
2 Sockets with Core i3/i5 CPU 
4 Sockets with some Core i7 CPU 

CPU: Intel® Core

Memory Types: DDR3-800/1066

Ob wirklich nur 4GB gehen oder 2x4GB auch gehen kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, da ich das Gerät in der Confi nicht habe sonder nur die I7 Version


----------



## lausy (12. Juni 2011)

Hey leute habe ein problem.
Also ich habe das vBios drauf gemacht von der seite hier:
Asus G73 ohne Abstürze

Ich habe das bios 213 drauf gemacht. So klappt alles super,
aber sobald ich en java programm benutze kackt mein laptop bzw der bildschirm total ab bleibt hängen und das programm oder die inet seite die ich benutze wird net richtig angezeigt. kommen so schwarze balken und kann sogesehen garnicht auf die javaseite oder das programm z.b jdwonloader zugreifen weil mein laptop deswegen hängt. 

Ich hoffe mir kann einer bei dem problem helfen.

Mfg Lausy


----------



## C.C.[ASUS] (13. Juni 2011)

lausy, verwend mal das von mir Verlinkte Bios 
Index of /G73

Ich weiß nämlich nicht woher das stammt was du in dem Thread hast.


----------



## Bananenjunge (13. Juni 2011)

@C.C: ja aber in der Auflistung steht meines gar nicht mit drin von der Kingston Seite... Naja da werde ich mal bissl versuchen, bei Amazon kann man ja unkompliziert zurück schicken. 

Aber 1667 MHz gehen nicht, Sondern max. 1333. Und bei meinem sogar nur 1066... Das ist schade, naja ich werd's testen ^^


----------



## C.C.[ASUS] (13. Juni 2011)

Bananenjunge,

schau aufjedenfall mal unten rein um zu Bestätigen das es wirklich nur 2 Bänke sind.

1600er Speicher geht bei keinem NB von uns soweit ich weiß, zumindest macht es keinen Sinn den zu verbauen, wenn eh runtergetaktet wird.


----------



## Bananenjunge (13. Juni 2011)

Also unten sind wirklich nur 2 Bänke, aber laut everest bis 1333 unterstützt. Die 4GB die bereits drin sind laufen auch mit 1333 MHz... Naja ich werde mal sehen, hab mir mal bei Amazon 2x4gb bestellt mit 1333. Werde noch weiter berichten wie es läuft und ob alles klappt. 

Fettes DANKE an C.C für die schnelle und kompetente Hilfe.


----------



## Thunder1978 (13. Juni 2011)

Die Probleme hatte ich zum Glück nicht mit mein G73, dafür wurde der Akku nicht aufgeladen immer nur im Netzbetrieb betreiben war mir echt zu doof für ein Notebook. beim vierten mal habe ich mein Geld zurück bekommen.


----------



## lausy (13. Juni 2011)

C.C.[ASUS] schrieb:


> lausy, verwend mal das von mir Verlinkte Bios
> Index of /G73
> 
> Ich weiß nämlich nicht woher das stammt was du in dem Thread hast.


 
Thx für die schnelle antwort. 
Gibt es denn dafür auch eine anleitung? 
Mfg lausy


----------



## C.C.[ASUS] (13. Juni 2011)

Hi lausy,

entweder mit dem ATI Winflash updaten oder unter Dos mit dem Flasher

Atiwinflash: Download ATI Winflash 2.0.1.14 | techPowerUp


----------



## lausy (13. Juni 2011)

Ok hab den ATI Winflash runtergeladen. 
Wie funktioniert das jetzt? 
Hab es entpackt und auf die anwendung geklickt. Aber da kommt nichts


----------



## Bananenjunge (13. Juni 2011)

Also momentan sind 2x 2GB (Kingston) mit 1333 verbaut, aber wie es aussieht regelt das Mainboard sie auf 1066 runter. Somit schätze ich nicht das mehr geht! Werde es zwar nochmal versuchen, aber irgendwie glaub ich nicht dran.

Wenn jemand eine idee hat wie ich das evtl. auf 1333 ändern kann wäre super dankbar ^^ aber noch was anderes alle G73 haben nen Intel chipsatz (HM55) warum unterstützt der i7 1333 und der i5 wahrscheinlich "nur" 1066??


----------



## C.C.[ASUS] (13. Juni 2011)

Bananenjunge,

das liegt nicht am Mainboard selbst, sondern an der CPU da der Memory Controller in der CPU ist.

I7-M:
Memory Types	DDR3-1066/1333

I5-M:
Memory Types	DDR3-800/1066

@lausy,

normalerweise sollte Sie starten und dann dir die möglichkeit bieten zu Flashen

So wie hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lausy (13. Juni 2011)

Ahhh jetzt geht es. 
Er sagt mir aber das ich die bios version schon drauf ist  
Woran könnte es dann liegen?
Hab jetzt die index version genommen 
Bios ist auf 213
und Catalyst version ist auf 11.5


----------



## lausy (13. Juni 2011)

Problem ist behoben  
bin einfach mal auf geräte manager/grafikkarte/treiber/treiber aktualisieren gegangen. 
jetzt funktioniert alles ^^
Trotzdem, vielen dank für deine hilfe 
Mfg lausy


----------



## lausy (13. Juni 2011)

lausy schrieb:


> Problem ist behoben
> bin einfach mal auf geräte manager/grafikkarte/treiber/treiber aktualisieren gegangen.
> jetzt funktioniert alles ^^
> Trotzdem, vielen dank für deine hilfe
> Mfg lausy



Liegt an der software 11.5. Da scheint es noch ein problem zu geben. Zumindest bei mir


----------



## gnarzle (14. Juni 2011)

Hallo

ich besitze ein asus g73jh und habe folgendes problem, weswegen ich es schon einmal eingeschickt habe aber es unverändert(bis auf die reinigung) zurückkam weil alles in ordnung wäre. meine GPU temperatur geht direkt nach dem booten und beim einfachen surfen auf 60C was glaube ich daran liegt das die grafikkarte immernoch ständig auf maximaltakt arbeitet 700MHz core clock/1000Mhz memory clock (ausgelesen mit GPU-Z) die temperatur ist nach der "reinigung" bei asus zwar um 5C -8C[FONT=&quot] runter davor wars knapp unter 70C aber an der taktung hat sich nichts geändert, mein bios habe ich auch schon geflashed da mir das ein asus mitarbeiter vor dem einschicken gemailt hat. mit welchem programm kann ich den noch die GPU kühlauslastung anzeigen? GPU-Z zeigt mir da immer 30% an obwohl er manchmal hörbar hochdreht.

lg 
[/FONT]


----------



## C.C.[ASUS] (15. Juni 2011)

Hallo gnarzle,

das kann ich nicht bestätigen, bei dem G73Jh das ich gestern in der Hand hatte, wurde die GPU runtergetaktet.
Allerdings hat GPU-Z das nicht im main Screen sondern und unter Sensoren angezeigt, und ja das Tacho Signal des Lüfters war bei mir auch immer auf 30%, scheint aber ein auslese Fehler zu sein.

Geh mal bitte ins Bios und sag mir welche Version und vBios Version dort angegeben ist.


----------



## gnarzle (15. Juni 2011)

Servus,

Gestern? meins war von 7. juni bis 8. juni da  ich hab jetz beim booten F2 gedrückt und das abgelesen wegen bios hoffe das ist korrekt. das bios is schon einmal aktualisiert, das haben mir asus mitarbeiter per e mail erklärt wie ich das zu tuen habe und hab das dann auch erfolgreich getan.  

Version: G73JH 2011
Video Bios 012.017.000.004.0359.A33G

und ja die grafikkarte taktet in zwei mir bekannten fällen runter einer hab ich durch googeln gefunden und zwar wenn man ein youtube video im vordergrund ansieht auf 500Hz das zweite wenn man den netzstecker zieht auf 300hz oder 350Hz sonst wüsste ich nicht wann. 
oder kann das an CCC irgend nem treiber diesem power4gear oder was weis ich liegen? 

ah hier noch mal was wegen bios
.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gnarzle (15. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

sorry bekomm das nich gelöscht iwie^^ ausversehn doppelpost


----------



## C.C.[ASUS] (15. Juni 2011)

Ok da haben wir schon die Ursache:

Vor update:
vBios: 012.017.000.004.0359.A33G
nach update:
vBios: 012.020.000.032.0383.G730

Bei dir ist schlicht noch die alte vBios version drauf, bitte einmal updaten 

*[Nachtrag]*
Bios ist auch noch 211 bei dir es gibt bereits eine 213er


----------



## gnarzle (15. Juni 2011)

juhu 

freu mich das es ne lösung gibt  muss jetz nur nochmal dumm fragen, wie geht das?^^ 

lg und hoffe das es klapt


----------



## C.C.[ASUS] (15. Juni 2011)

Hi gnarzle,

schau mal eine Seite vorher


----------



## gnarzle (15. Juni 2011)

hallo,

also das vbios hab ich jetzt geflashed und wie von dir beschrieben auf der version vBios: 012.020.000.032.0383.G730 tatsächlich taktet das system jetzt runter und ist bei 405v core clock, gpu lüfter is auch hörbar leiser aber immernoch bei 63C° im idle is das ok?

das mit dem bios update also auf 213 hab ich jetz nich hinbekommen, und brauch ich das überhaupt bringt das was noch in kühlersteuerung oder sonst was? falls ja welches programm soll ich dafür nutzen? die datei hab ich runtergeladen (G73JhAS.213) aber ich weiss nich mit was ich das jetz öffnen soll. habs mit atidosflash versucht aber das is doch nur für v bios oder? ging auch nich weiss grad nich weiter. 

lg


----------



## C.C.[ASUS] (16. Juni 2011)

Das Bios update ist nicht must have, aber 63°C ist schon besser, und denk ich auch i.O.
Mach doch mal ein Lasttest und schau dir dann die Temperatur an.


----------



## gnarzle (16. Juni 2011)

hallo

hab jetz mit furmark1.9.0 getestet die punkte hat er 1350 was in der statistik reinpasst. als ichs länger hab laufen lassen geht er so auf 83C lüfter dreht schon ordentlich auf, gpuz zeigt auch 83C rum an aber in dem furmark programm ist ne blaue zeile da steht gpuz 103C hat mir sorgen gemacht was ist das? 

lg


----------



## C.C.[ASUS] (16. Juni 2011)

Hast du bei GPU-Z den Harken gesetzt das im Hintergrund weiter überwacht werden soll?
Alternativ mach mir ein Screenshot von der FurMark und GPU-Z


----------



## gnarzle (16. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

also das furmark ergebnis hab ich jetz mal hier 
	
	



```
http://www.ozone3d.net/benchmarks/furmark_score_190.php?id=180467
```

ja sieht crazy aus der post aber screenshot und das ergebnis in dem link is das was du brauchst?^^

lg


----------



## C.C.[ASUS] (17. Juni 2011)

naja sieht doch alles ganz gut aus:
Furemark:
GPU temperatures (start/end):54°C / 77°C

Da kann man doch echt nicht meckern


----------



## Hucke (18. Juni 2011)

Ich habe auch mal eine Frage....
Also habe meinen PC formatiert...

jetzt wollte ich mit der Driver&Utility Ver 3.0 G73JH windows neu drauf spielen..
habe auch im bios von cd booten eingestellt...
das dumme an der Sache ist, das es net funktioniert 

lege ich von einem bekannten eine normale windows cd ein, funktionierts...

woran liegts???


----------



## eXitus64 (19. Juni 2011)

windows lag auf keiner cd bei
die cd mit der du es probiert hast, beinhaltet nur die treiber und tools des notebooks
windows musste man sich nach dem einrichten selbst sichern ...zumindest beim asus g73jw


----------



## Hucke (19. Juni 2011)

dann habe ich jetzt ein großes Problem, da ich es nicht gesichert habe....
was kann ich jetzt tun???
oh man das ist doch mal ******* jetzt....

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen...


----------



## Bananenjunge (19. Juni 2011)

Besorg dir einfach eine CD der Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit Version, im notfall eine im Internet von einer Tauschbörse laden! Von der aus installieren und den CD-Key nimmst du von der Unterseite deines Laptops. Dann passt wieder  die selbst gesicherten CDs oder besser gesagt DVD's waren 5 Stück und wenn man mit der installiert hast du den ganzen Müll an Programmen wieder mit drauf!

Ich hatte sie mir zwar gesichert hab mir aber auch lieber auf obigen weg eine Windows CD besorgt und von der aus neu installiert!


----------



## Obelisk2k5 (23. Juni 2011)

Hallo,
ich habe seit kurzem auch Probleme mit meinem G73JH.

Ich habe seltsame "Hänger", und zwar bei jedem Programm, auch unter dem normalen
Windows-Betrieb. Beim Tippen z.B. passiert kurz nichts, dann erscheint geschriebener Text sprunghaft.

Auch in Spielen habe ich solche starken Hänger; ein kurzes Standbild und plötzlich läuft es weiter.
Das passiert sogar bei simplen Aktionen, wie dem Öffnen eines Ordners.

Ich habe alle aktuellen Treiber,
das aktuelle BIOS 213,
das aktuelle vbios und die aktuelle Firmware der Festplatte ( letztere jedoch erst nach den Problemen installiert).

Ich habe gestern sogar meine gesamte Festplatte formatiert und Windows neu installiert,
es hat nicht geholfen.
Laut dem ASUS-Tool NB Probe ist die Prozessortemperatur normal.

Ich hoffe, von euch kann mir jemand helfen.

EDIT: Achja, was mir noch aufgefallen ist: Bei der Minianwendung zur Überwachung des Intel Turbo Boosts verschwindet der Balken, der die MHz anzeigt, ab und zu vollständig.


----------



## C.C.[ASUS] (23. Juni 2011)

Obelisk2k5,
hast du mal nach GPU Temperatur geschaut?


----------



## Obelisk2k5 (25. Juni 2011)

C.C.[ASUS] schrieb:


> Obelisk2k5,
> hast du mal nach GPU Temperatur geschaut?


 
GPU?
Noch nicht, werde ich aber gleich machen.

Ich kann mir aber schwer vorstellen, dass die GPU schon im desktopbetrieb zu heiß wird.

EDIT: Die GPU-Temperatur liegt momentan (wo ja bereits auch Probleme auftreten) bei 55°C

EDIT 2: Okay, nicht gut: laut FurMark ist der "Fan Speed" selbst bei einer Temperatur von 72°C  =  0%!
Gar nicht gut.
Oder hat die Grafikkarte selbst keinen Lüfter, sondern nur den Gehäuselüfter?

Ich hatte aufgrund eines vorigen Problems einmal ein neues VBIOS geflasht, aber das Problem taucht erst jetzt auf.


Falls folgende Infos von ATI winflash helfen:



Aktueller BIOS:  P/N  N/A  
Image size:     0xF200    
CRC: 0xF400

Neuer BIOS: P/N  N/A  
Image size:     0x20000         
CRC: 0xF400

Das Programm sagt aber, das das BIOS bereits installiert währe und es nicht geflasht werden muss.


----------



## Speedy181279 (26. Juni 2011)

So ich habe mir dann auch mal die mühe der registrierung gemacht in der hoffnung das mir der asus support helfen kann 
Bei meinem Asus G73 JH / I7 / ati hd 5870 
habe ich trotz aufspielens des vbios (meine 2 seiten zuvor) und der bios version 213
immernoch gpu temp probs was das NB was ja eigentlich ein high end gaming NB sein soll/ist, naja aufjedenfall kann ich mit dem ding nicht zocken , habe ständig probleme nach ca 5 minuten das er einfach abschaltet.
im leerlauf hab ich eine gpu temp von 70°
mit ati tool auf last erreiche ich nach kurzester zeit temps von 104-106 grad und mehr  
was kann ich tun? um ganz ehrlich zu sein habe ich aber eigentlich keine lust das per rma einzuschicken, da wie der support mir telefonisch sagte das ein austausch erst nach 3 rep. versuchen erfolgt.
Habt ihr vorschläge oder ideen was ich tun kann?
mfg


----------



## PeekRun (27. Juni 2011)

Speedy181279 schrieb:


> " ...naja aufjedenfall kann ich mit dem ding nicht zocken , habe ständig probleme nach ca 5 minuten das er einfach abschaltet.
> im leerlauf hab ich eine gpu temp von 70°
> mit ati tool auf last erreiche ich nach kurzester zeit temps von 104-106 grad und mehr
> mfg


 
Hi! Ich hatte das gleiche problem mit meinem ersten G73. Lag daran, dass der GPU Lüfter nicht lief. Teste mal, ob wirklich beide Lüfter laufen.


----------



## Speedy181279 (27. Juni 2011)

Ja es laufen beide lüfter


----------



## Bananenjunge (27. Juni 2011)

dann bleibt dir nur RMA, oder selber aufschrauben und der GPU ne neue Wärmeleitpaste spendieren (Garantie erlischt, was aber niemand sieht da kein Siegel beschädigt wird so heißt es)
Entscheidung liegt bei dir  meins kam schon nach 1 woche wieder aus der RMA mit deutlich besseren Temperaturen, das einzige was micht stört ist das dass Dispaly nicht mehr ganz so fest ist, sprich es wackelt im offenen Zustand leichter und paar kleine Kratzer hat es davon getragen sowie die Tastatur leicht beschädigt beim ausbau ... naja aber es funktioniert noch ^^


----------



## Speedy181279 (27. Juni 2011)

was sagen die asus support jungs hier gibts noch bios oder einstellungssachen oder doch gleich eine rma?


----------



## C.C.[ASUS] (28. Juni 2011)

Hi Speedy181279,

ich kann leider Bananenjunge nur zustimmen, ich denke das Gerät muss zum Service.


----------



## Speedy181279 (28. Juni 2011)

ok thx auch wenn ich mir eine andere lösung erhofft hatte. dann werd ich am WE mal das in die wege leiten.

nochmal so nee frage am rande ... die thermo problematik besteht doch seit das NB auf den markt gekommen ist, wieso bekommt asus das nicht hin? naja mal abwarten was rauskommt nach der reperatur.
vielen dank


----------



## Obelisk2k5 (29. Juni 2011)

Und was ist mit mir (vorige Seite)?


----------



## micky72 (29. Juni 2011)

@speedy

leider hat meins auch Thermalprobleme, obwohl dies überall bekannt ist, und obwohl ich bei meiner RMA um Auftragung einer neuen Wärmeleitpaste gebeten habe, ist nach 2 RMAs immer noch keine Besserung eingetreten.

Wieso 3 Reparaturversuche ? Nach BGB sind nur zwei zumutbar....


----------



## C.C.[ASUS] (29. Juni 2011)

Obelisk2k5 schrieb:


> Und was ist mit mir (vorige Seite)?


 
EDIT 2: Okay, nicht gut: laut FurMark ist der "Fan Speed" selbst bei einer Temperatur von 72°C = 0%!
Gar nicht gut.
Oder hat die Grafikkarte selbst keinen Lüfter, sondern nur den Gehäuselüfter?

=> Ist denn ein Luftstrohm an beiden Lüfter ausgängen zu merken? - U.u. ist der Sensor zum auslesen defekt - wie heiß wird das Gerät unter volllast?



micky72 schrieb:


> @speedy
> 
> leider hat meins auch Thermalprobleme, obwohl dies überall bekannt ist, und obwohl ich bei meiner RMA um Auftragung einer neuen Wärmeleitpaste gebeten habe, ist nach 2 RMAs immer noch keine Besserung eingetreten.
> 
> Wieso 3 Reparaturversuche ? Nach BGB sind nur zwei zumutbar....


 
Ist die Frage ob sich das auf die "Gewährleistung" oder die Garantie bezieht!

Bei uns ist klar vorgegeben 3x Hardwaretausch (alles was Test ok / Softwarefehler ist wird nicht gewertet)


----------



## Speedy181279 (29. Juni 2011)

Naja eine übertemperatur ist ja an sich defenetiv ein hardware problem oder?
wenn asus ein NB auf den markt bringt was für seinen zweck nicht nutzbar ist (gaming), bzw. an vielen NB rumgeschraubt werden muss um jedes quentchen kühlungseffizens rauszukitzeln, ist das doch ein hardware seitiges problem, sicher sind die komponenten schon beeindruckend in einem NB , dafür rühmt sich asus mit der serie doch auch als das flagschiff.... ich meine anfangs ging meins ja noch ohne probleme, nur ich kann doch nicht jedesmal das ding einschicken zum kühlkörper reinnigen, weils sonst die hitze nicht wegbekommt, und mir so ein teures NB kaufen für das das ich jedenmonat das ding aufschraub um es selbst zu reinnigen , ist nicht sinn und zweck der sache.
wie gesagt werds jetzt mal einschicken und hoffen das es dann geht (dauerhaft).

@asus gibts den hier nicht irgendwie die möglichkeit nen effizienteren kühler oder lüfter einbauen zu lassen, geräusch pegel wäre mir ja mehr oder wenniger egal bei volllast darf er schon schnurren , wenn es die möglichkeit gibt , was würde den so ein umbau ca kosten?
mfg


----------



## Obelisk2k5 (30. Juni 2011)

C.C.[ASUS] schrieb:


> => Ist denn ein Luftstrohm an beiden Lüfter ausgängen zu merken? - U.u. ist der Sensor zum auslesen defekt - wie heiß wird das Gerät unter volllast?


 
Im FurMark wurde die GPU nach ~2 1/2 min 81°C heiß, aber so heiß wird die bei Spielen sonst nicht, zumindest drehen die Lüfter sonst nie so lange so sehr auf.
Und ja, es war je ein Luftstrom zu spüren.
Ich denke auch nicht, dass die Grafikkarte defekt ist oder überhitzt, da die Probleme teils schon auf dem Desktop auftreten.


----------



## bolli19 (30. Juni 2011)

Hallo *Obelisk2k5**, **http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/67838-obelisk2k5.html**hast du die Probleme auch im Akkubetrieb? mal Testen! event.Netzteil defekt? Arbeitsspeicher könnten es auch sein!

**http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/67838-obelisk2k5.html*


----------



## C.C.[ASUS] (30. Juni 2011)

Obelisk2k5 schrieb:


> Im FurMark wurde die GPU nach ~2 1/2 min 81°C heiß, aber so heiß wird die bei Spielen sonst nicht, zumindest drehen die Lüfter sonst nie so lange so sehr auf.
> Und ja, es war je ein Luftstrom zu spüren.
> Ich denke auch nicht, dass die Grafikkarte defekt ist oder überhitzt, da die Probleme teils schon auf dem Desktop auftreten.



81°C wäre vollkommen i.O. im Regelfall liegt die Temp unterlast bei ca 96~99°C (wobei FurMark mehr last als ein Spiel produziert)

Aber wenn Probleme auftreten hat die GPU schon nen hau weg - da hilft dann nur Relay !


----------



## Obelisk2k5 (30. Juni 2011)

Ich denke nicht einmal, dass es an der Grafikkarte liegt.

Temperatur ist ja in Ordnung, auch gibt's keine Grafikfehler o.ä..

Es wirkt eher so, als würde der Computer sehr lange zum Laden von Dateien benötigen, für die er sonst nur Milisekunden braucht.


Seltsamerweise ist das ja von einem Tag zum anderen aufgetreten.
Hatte von gestern auf heute Memtest durchlaufen lassen, es gab keine Fehler.

Der Festplattentest von Seagate hat auch nichts erkannt.

Also gibt es nicht mehr viele mögliche Ursachen, nur noch CPU, BIOS, Treiber und Windows selbst.

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass ich vor den Problemen nur eine neue Version von Logitech's Setpoint-Software installiert habe.

Sagt mal, sind euch irgend welche Probleme mit dem G73JH nach einem der neueren windows-updates bekannt?


----------



## texhex (1. Juli 2011)

Welche SSD fest platte würdet ihr emfehle?

Intel 320 Series Postville Refresh SSD 160GB
oder
                                                   				                                                   Crucial m4 SSD 128GB


----------



## Bananenjunge (1. Juli 2011)

OCZ Vertex2 120 GB, Leistungsindex 7,9!!! Top Preis/Leistung!


----------



## Speedy181279 (2. Juli 2011)

So nochmal hallo  
ich habe ein etwas nerviges prob.... nur nee einstellungssache ... ich find sie aber leider nicht 
wenn ich musik mit dem g 73 wiedergebe (über NB lautsprecher oder an eine dolby anlage angeschlossen via hdmi) regelt das nb oder windows immer wieder die hohen töne runter wenn tiefe frequenzen zu gange sind.... woran liegt das?
mfg


----------



## texhex (2. Juli 2011)

besitzt das G73JH einen SATA-6 Gb/s-Port ?


----------



## C.C.[ASUS] (4. Juli 2011)

Obelisk2k5 schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht einmal, dass es an der Grafikkarte liegt.
> 
> Temperatur ist ja in Ordnung, auch gibt's keine Grafikfehler o.ä..
> 
> ...


 
Hast du die Version mit SSH (Hybrid HDD)?
Wenn ja bitte mal bei Seagate das Update für die Momentus XT ziehen.

Update Probleme, nein bisher nicht.


----------



## Obelisk2k5 (4. Juli 2011)

C.C.[ASUS] schrieb:


> Hast du die Version mit SSH (Hybrid HDD)?
> Wenn ja bitte mal bei Seagate das Update für die Momentus XT ziehen.


 
Ja, habe ich. Und das Update habe ich auch schon gemacht (SD25).
(Bin ein paar Tage nach dem Auftreten des Problems darauf gestoßen).

Nun, dann muss ich das Notebook wohl einschicken.
Habe die Originalverpackung aber nicht mehr.
Wie läuft das denn ab? Immerhin muss das Notebook für den Transport ja gut geschützt sein.
Und welches Zubehör muss mitgeschickt werden?


----------



## Dr.Speed (4. Juli 2011)

Ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob schon mal jemand dieses Problem gepostet hat. (Dies Suche Funktion war wenig hilfreich).
Bei meinem ASUS G73 JH tritt seit dem ersten Tag immer das gleiche Problem auf. Immer wenn ich vergesse nach dem Filmschauen die Blu-Ray wieder aus dem Laufwerk zu holen bootet der Laptop Windows nicht zu ende. Ich habe immer nur meinen Mauszeiger vor schwarzem Hintergrund, ohne Desktop etc.
Hat jemand Ähnliches erlebt bzw. weiß jemand Abhilfe?
Vielen Dank schon einmal.


----------



## C.C.[ASUS] (5. Juli 2011)

Obelisk2k5 schrieb:


> Ja, habe ich. Und das Update habe ich auch schon gemacht (SD25).
> (Bin ein paar Tage nach dem Auftreten des Problems darauf gestoßen).
> 
> Nun, dann muss ich das Notebook wohl einschicken.
> ...


 
Hi,
also nach DHL Richtlinien reicht die OVP nicht aus dafür 5cm jede Seite - an Zubehör muss nichts bei.




Dr.Speed schrieb:


> Ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob schon mal jemand dieses Problem gepostet hat. (Dies Suche Funktion war wenig hilfreich).
> Bei meinem ASUS G73 JH tritt seit dem ersten Tag immer das gleiche Problem auf. Immer wenn ich vergesse nach dem Filmschauen die Blu-Ray wieder aus dem Laufwerk zu holen bootet der Laptop Windows nicht zu ende. Ich habe immer nur meinen Mauszeiger vor schwarzem Hintergrund, ohne Desktop etc.
> Hat jemand Ähnliches erlebt bzw. weiß jemand Abhilfe?
> Vielen Dank schon einmal.



Hi Dr.Speed,
hast du mal im Ereignis Log von Windows geschaut wenn das Passiert, dort sollte schon irgendetwas drin stehen dazu.


----------



## Dr.Speed (7. Juli 2011)

Ich hab jetzt mal im Ereignisprotokoll von Windows nachgesehen. Dort steht nichts (abgesehen davon, dass ich einen Reset gemacht habe). Hoffe die Info ist trotzdem hilfreich.

MfG

Dr.Speed


----------



## Bananenjunge (7. Juli 2011)

So 4 Monate nach der RMA sind die Temperaturen wieder langsam geklettert, und jetzt erreiche ich sogar 95°C bei BF BC2 nach paar Minuten zocken. Das ist doch *******, vorallem wird das book dann richtig laut.... Das ist echt ne schwache Leistung von Asus  jetzt kann es wieder zur RMA


----------



## Obelisk2k5 (8. Juli 2011)

Bananenjunge schrieb:


> So 4 Monate nach der RMA sind die Temperaturen wieder langsam geklettert, und jetzt erreiche ich sogar 95°C bei BF BC2 nach paar Minuten zocken. Das ist doch *******, vorallem wird das book dann richtig laut.... Das ist echt ne schwache Leistung von Asus  jetzt kann es wieder zur RMA


 
Klingt für mich nach Verstaubung.
Am besten mal mit 'nem Druckluftspray reinigen.

Dazu bei ausgeschaltetem Gerät die Unterseite öffnen und mit dem Druckluftspray in Richtung der Lüfterausgänge sprühen.

Zumindest habe ich's so in einem Forum gelesen, und als ich es probiert habe, kam auch etwas staub raus, 
und schlimmer ist mein Problem dadurch nicht geworden.


----------



## Obelisk2k5 (8. Juli 2011)

Kleine Frage meinerseits: Auf dem Lieferschein ist "modulares CD/DVD-Laufwerk (modular ODD)" ankreuzbar - heißt das, ich soll das ankreuzen, wenn ich das standard Blu-Ray-Laufwerk nicht ausbaue?

Und in keinem Abschnitt der RMA-Antwortemail wird nach einem Kaufbeleg gefragt - ist das normal?
Muss zum Überprüfen der Garantie nicht das Kaufdatum nachgewiesen werden - oder verlasst Ihr euch da auf die Angabe des Kunden?

EDIT: Achja, noch etwas. Im unteren Abschnitt der Email heißt es noch:


> # Legen Sie eine ausführliche Fehlerbeschreibung (wenn möglich in Englisch) bei und notieren Sie auf dem Lieferschein Ihre komplette Adresse, Telefonnummer, unter der Sie tagsüber erreichbar sind, ( Evtl. FAX-Nummer und  E-Mail-Adresse, falls vorhanden), sowie die Seriennummer(n) der eingesendeten Ware und eine Auflistung des Lieferumfangs.



Ist das noch aktuell? Auf dem Lieferschein zum Ausdrucken ist jedenfalls kein vorgesehener Platz für Kontaktdaten.
Außerdem habe ich die Fehlerbeschreibung in dem Onlineformular angegeben - soll ich die trotzdem noch einmal beilegen?


----------



## C.C.[ASUS] (8. Juli 2011)

Obelisk2k5 schrieb:


> Kleine Frage meinerseits: Auf dem Lieferschein ist "modulares CD/DVD-Laufwerk (modular ODD)" ankreuzbar - heißt das, ich soll das ankreuzen, wenn ich das standard Blu-Ray-Laufwerk nicht ausbaue?


Nein brauchst nicht ankreuzen ist nur für Geräte die ein LW haben das man ohne Schraube ausbauen kann (M6, W3, V1...)



Obelisk2k5 schrieb:


> Und in keinem Abschnitt der RMA-Antwortemail wird nach einem Kaufbeleg gefragt - ist das normal?
> Muss zum Überprüfen der Garantie nicht das Kaufdatum nachgewiesen werden - oder verlasst Ihr euch da auf die Angabe des Kunden?


Leider kommt es sehr oft vor das sich bei der Anmeldung verschrieben wird oder "getäuscht" wird darum leg bitte eine Kopie der Rechnung bei.



Obelisk2k5 schrieb:


> EDIT: Achja, noch etwas. Im unteren Abschnitt der Email heißt es noch:
> Ist das noch aktuell? Auf dem Lieferschein zum Ausdrucken ist jedenfalls kein vorgesehener Platz für Kontaktdaten.
> Außerdem habe ich die Fehlerbeschreibung in dem Onlineformular angegeben - soll ich die trotzdem noch einmal beilegen?


 
Ist nicht mehr relevant, da es ja im System hinterlegt ist.


----------



## Fanty1972 (11. Juli 2011)

@C.C:

Der Lüfter meiner Grafikkarte (der Rechts ist doch der von der Grafikkarte) schnarrt ganz böse und es wird immer schlimmer.
Im Moment klingt er wie ein Rasierer, nur 5mal so laut.

Ob sich sowas durch eine Reinigung lösen lässt oder muss ´da was ausgetauscht werden. 

Das Gerät ist grade mal 9 Monate alt. Wie kann denn da schon ein Lüfter kaputt gehen?


----------



## C.C.[ASUS] (13. Juli 2011)

Hallo Fanty1972,

ja der Rechte ist der von der GPU, warum der jetzt schon Kaputt ist kann ich dir nicht sagen, ist bei Technik leider immer so "steckst nicht drin".

Hilft leider nur eine Reparatur.


----------



## Obelisk2k5 (13. Juli 2011)

EDIT: Ist geklärt.


----------



## Bananenjunge (13. Juli 2011)

Welchen Treiber von der Asus-CD braucht man für den Turbo Modus des I5,  also das er sich auf bis 3,06 GHz übertatet? Und welche Treiber/Software  ist für die Energiespareinstellungen notwendig? Ich hab nur  Höchstleistung, Ausbalanciert und Energiesparen. Aber da gibt es doch  noch quiet office etc. Was brauch ich dafür das diese Einstellungen mit  drin sind? 

Wäre dankbar für Hilfe!


----------



## Gimmli1982 (13. Juli 2011)

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

ich habe mich eigens hier angemeldet, um auch meine Erfahrungen mit dem Gerät zu schildern.

Am 31. Mai 2010 habe ich über Amazon ein G73JH-TZ091V bestellt. Ausschlaggebend war der Preis und meine guten Erfahrungen mit Asus.

Nach 3 Wochen war das Display kaputt, geteiltes Bild wie hier schon oft beschrieben wurde. Leider habe ich damals das Gerät nicht gleich an Amazon zurück geschickt, was noch möglich gewesen wäre, sondern habe über Asus Support angefordert und das Gerät eingeschickt.
Ich hatte vor diesem Geräte ein G1s und war damit wie gesagt zufrieden, leider war einmal das main board kaputt, aber die Reparatur war innerhalb einer Woche abgeschlossen. Also das ganze ging damals so schnell das ich auch das G73JH eingeschickt habe, dann musste ich 2 Monate warten weil offenbar das Display nicht lagernd war, leider gab es keine Infos wann und ob das Gerät fertig sein sollte.

Gut, nach 2 Monaten bekam ich das Gerät zurück. Habe ein total verschmiertes Display eingebaut bekommen, welches ich bis heute noch nicht richtig sauber bekommen habe. Ka was da für eine Schmierpaste oben klebt.
Damit muss ich halt leben.

Nächster Punkt. Das Gerät wurde seit Beginn an zu heiß, aber ganz ehrlich, das ist ein Gamernotebook und sowas muss es aushalten. Ich muss mich verlassen, das so ein Ding so gebaut wird das es nicht eingeht oder sich abdreht wenn ich mal mehr Leistung brauche. Darum gebe ich soviel Geld aus und kaufe mir auch alle 3 Jahre ein neues. Einige Zeit lief das Gerät mit doch sehr hohen Temperaturen sehr stabil, dann wars soweit, Abstürze bei jedem Spiel.
Daraufhin habe ich wieder an den Asus Support geschrieben worauf ich die nötigen Dateien bekommen habe um Grafikkartenbios und Bios updaten.
Das hat sehr gut funktioniert, nur war das Gerät genau so heiß wie vorher. Einziger Unterschied, keine Abstürze mehr. Wirklich geholfen hat dann eine gründliche Entstaubung des Gerätes, hier konnte ich einige Grade wegbekommen. Wie gesagt, es ist ein Gamerlaptop der nunmal viel Hitze produziert und jeder sollte das Ding auch alle paar Monate entstauben.

Ja und jetzt noch 2 Punkte, der rechte Lüfter rattert seit einigen Wochen, mal mehr mal weniger, und die Sache wird sicher nicht besser werden. Wie das sein kann in der Zeit weiß ich nicht, aber ist wie alles oben geschilderte kein Einzelfall. Und was ich noch habe, vor ein paar Tagen war eine kleine Mücke hinterm Display, diese ist aber wohl wieder so rausgekrochen wie sie reingekrochen ist, oder pickt irgendwo im inneren des Gerätes.

Ich müsste das Gerät jetzt wieder einschicken, den Lüfter erneuern lassen. Dies dauerd sicher keine 2 Monate weil dieser wohl lagernd sein wird. Aber ich sag es ehrlich, ich habe keine Lust mehr auf das Gerät.
Ich las es so stehen, es läuft jeden Tag wenn es eingeht gibts ein neues, wohl kein Asus mehr, und wenns rattert dann ratterts.

mfg


----------



## C.C.[ASUS] (14. Juli 2011)

> Welchen Treiber von der Asus-CD braucht man für den Turbo Modus des I5, also das er sich auf bis 3,06 GHz übertatet?


Eigentlich keine da es ein CPU Feature ist macht die CPU dies on Demand aber nur wenn es eine Anwendung für 1 Core ist.



> Und welche Treiber/Software ist für die Energiespareinstellungen notwendig?


Da brauchst nur Power4Gear/SHE => http://nbtsd.asustreiber.de/Power4Gear/S.H.E._v1.2.0_20100218.zip

Hoffe das hilft dir weiter.

------------------------------

@Gimmli1982,



> Gut, nach 2 Monaten bekam ich das Gerät zurück. Habe ein total verschmiertes Display eingebaut bekommen, welches ich bis heute noch nicht richtig sauber bekommen habe. Ka was da für eine Schmierpaste oben klebt.
> Damit muss ich halt leben.


Klar das man es dann nicht noch mal einsenden mag, aber das Hätte nicht passieren dürfen - In dem Fall hätte es direkt wieder eingesendet werden müssen um dies zu beheben.


ja wegen des Lüfters solltest du das Gerät durch aus einsenden halte ich für besser.
Das besagte Tier wird ein "Gewittertierchen" gewesen sein, da hast du echt Glück das es wieder raus ist, im Normalfall verenden Sie im Gerät
(Fransenflügler)


----------



## nomad66 (15. Juli 2011)

hallo leute!
vor 2 wochen hat es meinen g73 auch erwischt.wurde zu heiss,nach 5 min. ging nix mehr.gekauft im dezember letztes jahr.
wurde jetzt bei der rma reperiert(kühler, headsink alles neu).ist jetz deutlich kühler.
so nun aber zu meiner frage:
läuft von anfang an nur mit dem orginal grafiktreiber stabil,bei allen anderen treibern gibts abstürze.
gibt es einen weg das ding auch mit aktuellen treibern am laufen zu bekommen?
hab hier was vom vbios gelesen.
würde jemand so nett sein dazu mal eine deutsche anleitung zu posten?
und wo kriegt man das vbios her?

danke schon mal im voraus


----------



## C.C.[ASUS] (15. Juli 2011)

Hi nomad,

vBios: http://www.asustreiber.de/G73/vbios.rom
ATI Winflash: http://www.asustreiber.de/G73/ATIwinflash20114.zip

Du musst ATI Winflash nur starten, dann auf "Bild Laden" gehen und dann auf Programm,
und damit kannst du dann auch neuere VGA Treiber nehmen.


----------



## nomad66 (15. Juli 2011)

ja danke asus,werde ich gleich ausprobieren


----------



## Speedy181279 (16. Juli 2011)

also ich möchte hier an der stelle mal ein lob an den support von asus aussprechen und der ausführenden reparatur firma.
Habe mein G73 am anfang der woche mit pick up and return service holen lassen, ( temperatur probleme an der gpu und schlecht funktionierende tastatur), heute am samstag kam das gerät zurueck, erster test mit dem ati tool hat gezeigt das nach 100% auslastung der gpu nach ca. 1 stunde die temp nciht mehr über 75 grad anstieg (davor über 105 grad bis zur abschaltung) , zur tastatur kann ich noch nix sagen ausser das es sich bequemer schreiben lässt ( funktionalität kann ich bisher noch nix sagen ).

von daher haben sich alle an der rep. beteilligten leute und firmen ein riesen lob verdient und somit geht mein bester dank an den asus support und "LetMeRepair Gmbh" die, die arbeiten ausführten.

p.s. zwar wurde nur die tastatur ausgetauscht, somit habe ich leider keine ahnung was gemacht wurde bezüglich der temperatur, hoffe aber auf dauerhaft niedriege temps.

thx @ asus


----------



## Obelisk2k5 (19. Juli 2011)

So, wichtiges Thema:

Ich habe mei Notebook wieder, jedoch habe ich weder das Netzteil (Kabel Steckdose-Netzteil), 
noch das Verbindungskabel zwischen Netzteil und Notebook zurück erhalten,
obwohl ich auf dem von mir ausgefüllten Lieferschein sowohl Netzkabel als auch Netzteil angekreuzt habe.

An wen muss ich mich da denn jetzt wenden?

EDIT: Was ich jetzt erst bemerke: Meine Momentus XT (SSD / HDD Hybrid) wurde gegen das "Momentus 7200.4 SATA 3Gb/s 500-GB Hard Drive" (reine HDD) 
getauscht - sollte nicht auch die Festplatte gegen ein gleiches Modell getauscht werden?


----------



## C.C.[ASUS] (19. Juli 2011)

Hi Obelisk,

muss dir recht geben, es sollte immer richtig getauscht werden, hast du vielleicht die RMA Nummer für mich?


----------



## Obelisk2k5 (19. Juli 2011)

Habe die Nummer per Privater nachricht verschickt.


----------



## Fanty1972 (25. Juli 2011)

So, hier ein Bericht, was ich getan habe und was daraus geworden ist.

Ich war bei dem Computerladen eines alten Freundes von mir (Ursprünglich wollte ich, das er mir das Ding aufschraubt und den Lüfter entstaubt.)
Er hatte mir aber vorgeschlagen, das Ding besser einzuschicken und meinte, man dürfe auch die Festplatten vorher rausnehmen, damit die nicht formatiert werden. (Gott sei dank)
Er hat also die Platten rausgenommen und auch das Ausfüllen, einpacken und wegschicken übernommen 

Heute, nach ca 1,5 Wochen, ist es zurück. Ich hab das Gefühl, so leise wie jetzt, liefen die Lüfter selbst am ersten Tag nicht. Mal sehn, wie lange. 

Schade das nicht auch die Tastatur als Garantiefall anerkannt wurde (Die Farbe von "A" und "S" blättert ab, obwohl das Ding erst 9 Monate alt ist, was besonders unangenehm auffällt, weil es ja durch diese "Löcher" leuchtet...), sondern als "Normaler Verschleiß" eingestuft wurde. Mir wurde vorgeschlagen, ich könne eine neue Tastatur für 90 Euro (oder sowas) bekommen, habe aber abgelehnt.


----------



## Obelisk2k5 (29. Juli 2011)

So, nun auch von mir ein Zwischenstand:
Nachdem mein Notebook nach dem ersten Einsenden ohne Netzteil und mit (laut Lieferschein) falsch verbauter Festplatte zurück kam, 
habe ich es noch einmal eingeschickt und nun wieder erhalten.

Nun ist ein neues Netzteil dabei, so weit so gut.
Nur steht auf dem Lieferschein wieder als verbaute Festplatte "17G013A4410*7*"

- ursprünglich war es die Modellnummer 17G013A4410*8*, eine SSD/HDD Hybridplatte.

Bevor ich mein Notebook wieder einsenden muss, werde ich es diesmal einschalten und gucken, was denn nun wirklich verbaut ist.

Ich hoffe, ich muss das Gerät kein 3. mal einsenden...

EDIT: Laut Gerätemanager ist eine ST9500420AS verbaut, also Modellnr. 17G013A441*7*,
und damit wieder einmal die falsche Platte. 
Ich bin jetzt ehrlich gesagt recht enttäuscht von dem Repaircenter,
dass zwei mal in Folge ein "Momentus 7200.4 SATA 3Gb/s 500-GB Hard Drive"
statt einem "Momentus XT Solid State Hybrid Drive" verbaut wird.


----------



## Sebi93 (2. August 2011)

HiHo ich ma wieder (hab dank bänderriss jez wieder mehr zeit zum zocken) 

daher würd ich gern ma wissen obs jez von Asus schon was gibts um selbst das porblem mit der Tastatur beleuchtung wieder zum laufen zubekommen ? oder muss es noch zur RMA?? wäre doof wenn ja ... aber vllt hab ich ja dann auch glück und bekomm ein kühles wieder xD naja schon ma vielen dank... 

mfg Sebi


----------



## Bananenjunge (2. August 2011)

Gibt einen Hotfix womit du die Beleuchtung wieder Gangbar machen kannst  schau mal im Notebookjournal Forum, da ist ne Anleitung dazu gewesen


----------



## Sebi93 (2. August 2011)

Danke ... die kannt ich schon mir ging eigntlich drum obs da schon was gibt was man auch machen darf ohne Garantie verlust ... hatte über die lösung schon ma mit Pierre von asus geschrieben und der meinte des wäre von den nich frei gegeben ...


----------



## bolli19 (3. August 2011)

Nach einem halben Jahr und der 2. Reperatur nun wieder 100Grad bei GTA4 beim G73Jh! im Idle aktuell 68Grad, tolle Leistung Asus! werde ich erneut zur RMA anmelden.


----------



## Bananenjunge (5. August 2011)

Na dieser Hotfix für die tastaturbeleuchtung ist doch nicht relevant für die Garantie! Das geht alles Softwareseitig!


----------



## Sebi93 (5. August 2011)

okey dann versuch ich des ma hab gedacht wenn ich des da mim flashen versau zählt des dazu ...


----------



## Bananenjunge (7. August 2011)

Also da kann dir normal nix passieren, ist ja nur ein Hotfix und glaub ich sogar von C.C mal ausgegeben hier im forum!


----------



## texhex (8. August 2011)

Macht jemand overclocking ?

Ich vermute mal es lohnt sich auch eher nur für die GPU ?


----------



## Bananenjunge (9. August 2011)

Hab die 5870m bei 800/1100 Laufen, max. temp. 86 Grad! Allerdings stürzen manchmal die Treiber ab...
Naja bringt ca. 5-15 fps mehr je nach Spiel ... 
Prozessor hab ich den I5 auf 4x 3,25 GHz im Turbo-modus! (4x für die threads mit dabei) Kannst du mit setfsb machen! Max. Temp. 85C! 
Allerdings kommt so das Netzteil an seine Grenzen! 
Ergebnis:
3D Mark 06 Serie : ~12800 Punkte
Mit OC: 14500 Punkte!


----------



## texhex (9. August 2011)

danke, wie oder was benuzt du für die krafikkarte bei mir gibt es keine oc optionen?


----------



## Bananenjunge (11. August 2011)

Für die Graka hab ich ein anderes vbios geflasht, so dass Overdrive im CCC aktiviert ist. Dann kannst es ganz einfach versuchen! Schau mal im Notebookjournal Forum, der Thread G73 Temperatur Probleme und Lösungsthread, da auf der 1 Seite ist es erklärt das flashen und das Bios!

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## bolli19 (11. August 2011)

Hallo, hat jemand Erfahrung mit RMA let me repair in Bauzen?


----------



## Bananenjunge (12. August 2011)

Meins war bei Arvato... Also keine Ahnung!


----------



## texhex (14. August 2011)

Vielen Dank Bananenjunge  Habe mir das Bios aufgespielt funktioniert gut !


----------



## nomad66 (16. August 2011)

bolli19 schrieb:


> Hallo, hat jemand Erfahrung mit RMA let me repair in Bauzen?


 
meiner war in bautzen.
bin zufrieden ,hats eine woche gedauert mitv teile austausch.
sauber wieder zusammen gebaut,kann nichts negatives berichten


----------



## texhex (31. August 2011)

Was meint ihr, lohnt es sich den Prozessorzu tauschen?

Hab nur einen I5 520M und überlege ihn gegen einen 920XM zu tauschen.

Durch den tausch würdeauch der 1333 Speichen auch mit 1333 angesprochen und nicht mit 1066.
Ich will einfach nur BF3 flüssig spielen können.


----------



## Sebi93 (1. September 2011)

da wird die graka vllt auch nich ganz mit spielen ... denk ich ma also ich erwarte nich das ich mit meinem (hab den i7 720QM drin und 8GB ram mit der ATi noch ...) super toll laufen wird ohne abstriche zu machen bei den einstellungen aber naja gibt schlimmeres denk ich ma ^^ naja ma schaun gegen winter kommt eh neuer rechner ins haus ^^ da wirds dann klappe ^^


----------



## schorsch44 (5. September 2011)

Hallo ..ich habe folgendes Problem Asus G73JH

ich besitze den I520 seit einem Jahr. Bisher lief das Gerät ohne Probleme, auch Spiele wie Anno 1404 kein Problem. Nun ist seit einiger Zeit folgendes. Bei Beanspruchung z. B. einem Spiel dreht der Lüfter schon nach kurzer Zeit merkbar hoch und wird laut, danach dann stürzt der PC ab. Bis vor kurzer Zeit habe ich den Lüfter überhaupt nicht gehört. Beim Neustart wieder dann das Gleiche. Bei wenig Beanspruchung Textprogramme, Internet ist dieses Problem bisher nicht aufgetaucht. Ich habe seit Moanten keine Veränderung an der Software vorgenommen, es kann auch kein Virus sein. An der Umgebungstemperatur kann es auch nicht liegen, da es im Moment nicht so warm ist und dieses Gerät schon den bulgarischen Sommer ohne Probleme überstanden hat. Wer hat eine Idee?


----------



## Sebi93 (6. September 2011)

besorg dir am besten ma ne dose druck luft und mit leichten luft stößen den lüfter sauber machen dann sollte es besser werden sollte man von zeit zu zeit ma machen hoffe es liegt nur daran 

mfg Sebi93


----------



## Fanty1972 (6. September 2011)

Ich habe da mal eine Frage:

Darf man eigentlich in die Lüftung von hinten, Luft reinblasen? (wo sonst Luft rauskommt)....

oder ist es irgendwie schädlich, wenn dieLüfter "Rückwärts" drehen?


----------



## C.C.[ASUS] (7. September 2011)

Hallo Fanty,

normal nicht, einziger effekt ist das du ggf. Schmutz ins Gerät pustest, also auch nicht sonderlich vorteilhaft.


----------



## Obelisk2k5 (9. September 2011)

So, auch ich melde mich einmal wieder zurück.

Die Vorgeschichte:

In Spielen hat mein Notebook geruckelt,
keine Treiber oder sonstige Tweaks haben geholfen.
Ich habe hier im Forum nachgefragt und das Notebook darauf hin zur Reparatur nach Bautzen geschickt, 
samt Netzteil.

*Erste Rückkehr:*

Das Notebook kommt ohne mein Netzteil wieder, 
zudem wurde statt der 500GB HDD mit 4 GB Flashspeicher eine normale HDD verbaut.

_Ich schreibe unseren (nebenbei bemerkt engagierten) C.C.[ASUS] an, 
worauf ich das Notebook wieder einschicke._

*Zweite Rückkehr:*

Das Notebook kehrt mit einem neuen Netzteil wieder, 
aber abermals wurde die falsche Festplatte verbaut.

_Ich setzte mich diesmal über die Asus-Website mit dem Support in Kontakt.
Ich soll mein Notebook per Pickup abholen lassen, was ich auch mache._

*3. und letzte Rückkehr:*

Da ich nicht zu Haus war, als das Paket kam, 
habe ich es heute von der Poststelle abgeholt.

Schon gleich viel mir auf, dass das Notebook
"lose" im Karton zu sein schien.
Zu Hause habe ich dann nachsehen können:
Die Folie, mit der das Notebook im Karton fixiert werden sollte,
hatte sich gelöst.

*Problem:*

Es haben sich zwei der Gummifüße unter dem Notebook gelöst, 
ein dreieckiger, wie sie vorne an den Seiten sind, sowie ein länglicher von den Zweien, 
die hinten neben dem Akku sitzen.

Dabei ist der längliche nicht wieder auffindbar. 

Über weitere Schäden am Notebook kann ich noch nichts sagen,
ich werde mich aber wieder melden.

Alles, was ich bis jetzt sagen kann ist,
dass der Support seitens Asus gut zu sein scheint, 
die Reparaturstelle dafür umso schlechter. 

Ich hoffe, dass man die Gummifüße auch einzeln bekommen kann...

*EDIT:*
Immerhin wurde diesmal anscheinend die richtige Festplatte verbaut...
Ich hoffe innigst, dass es beim Transport zu keinen Schäden kam.

*Zwischenstand:*

Ich bin gerade dabei, meine Software zu installieren. 
Bis jetzt schein noch alles in Ordnung zu sein,
aber spätestens in Spielen wird sich zeigen, ob beim Transport nichts kaputt ging.


----------



## hoffgang (12. September 2011)

Servus

Ich hab mein G73J jetzt ca. 1 Jahr und bin eigentlich rech zufrieden damit. Hab mir im Vorfeld des Kaufs die Hitzepoblematik angesehen und mich deshalb für nen I5 entschieden.
Hatte eigentlich auch keine Probleme, bis vor 1-2 Monaten. BFBC2 startet, Lüfter geht an, 1-2 min später geht das Notebook aus. Gut dacht ich mir, hast unter der WOche eh kein Inet ums richtig zu zocken, schaun wir mal.

Heute Dead Island installiert, alles tutti, komme ins Game, dauert 20 sec, gleiches Spiel, Lüfter läuft hoch Notebook geht aus.

Ich hab hier im Forum den Tipp gelesen das Bios zu flashen, schön, leider bin ich recht unsicher wenn auch nciht unerfahren was solche DInge angeht.
Deswegen vorab die Frage, kann das bei meinen Problemen überhaupt was bringen oder ist ein Hardwareaustauch die einzige Lösung. Garantie hab ich noch.


----------



## Schorni (12. September 2011)

Hallo Asus Support,

mein G73JH ist noch nicht mal ein Jahr alt und ich hatte nach den ersten Monaten schon Probleme mit dem Notebook die hier mehr als deutlich zur Sprache gekommen sind.
Es wurden Bios-Updates etc. durchgeführt, die nix geholfen haben. Wie auch, wenn das Touchpad defekt ist, das Bluray-Laufwerk pfiept beim Lesen, schreiben von CD/DVD. Diesbezüglich gibt es noch mehr Hardwareprobleme (Bluescreens etc.).

Nach dem Kontaktieren des Asus-Supports (Website), habe ich das Notebook eingeschickt. In dieses ach so tolle LetMeRepair Center in Bautzen. Die z.B. das Notebook "reparieren" und keine Full-HD Displays mehr zurücksenden, oder falsche Festplatten verbauen etc. . Dieser Service-Partner ist anscheinden der letzte Saftladen den es gibt. 

Jetzt bekomme ich aufeinmal eine E-Mail mit einem Kostenvoranschlag für ein defektes Netzteil. Dafür soll ich 104€ zahlen. Das ist doch wohl ein schlechter Scherz. Alle anderen Hardwareteile werden im Fall der Gewähleistung getauscht, aber das Netzteil soll ich selber zahlen, aufgrund einer Selbverschuldung. Das ist doch lachhaft. Es handelt sich hierbei um ein Desktopersatz und kein Normales "Couch-Notebook". Es stand permanent auf dem Tisch und wurde lediglich letztes Jahr Weihnachten Transportiert ... und das ordnungsgemäß. Da ich in der IT-Branche arbeite, weiß ich mit meiner Hardware umzugehen, zudem kann ich mir auch ein 104€ Netzteil selber kaufen, wenn ich mir schon ein 1700€ Notebook kaufe. Jedoch habe ich diesen Defekt nicht verursacht. Das ist wirklich lachhaft ...

Zudem bin ich nicht die einzige Person die ein Problem mit dem Netzteil hat und das ist aktuelle:
http://www.pcwelt.de/forum/kaufberatung-hardware/424770-netzteil-f-r-asus-g73-brauche-hilfe.html

Ich bin Besitzer von diversen Asus Produkten wie:
Asus G73JH, Asus Home Server TS Mini, Asus Transformer Eee Pad 32GB, Asus Eee PC (Netbook) und in zwei verbauten PCs Mainboard sowie Grafikkarte von Asus. 

Wenn jetzt wirklich verlangt wird, dass ich dieses Netzteil aus eigener Tasche bezahlen soll, welches im Einkauf vielleicht 20€ kostet, habe ich das letzte Mal ein Asusprodukt gekauft, geschweige denn in Hardwarekonfigurationen für Freunde und Verwandschaft untergebracht.

Das Ganze bringt mich so dermaßen auf 180, ist wirklich unglaublich. 
Sorry wenn ich ein wenig agressiv bin, ich hoffe jedoch das diesbezüglich eine Lösung gefunden wird.

Grüße


----------



## Kstormz (21. September 2011)

HeyHo

So nach 8 monaten hats mich auch erwischt....

Temps über 110c,dann geht der Laptop aus.

Zum Saturn gebracht,heute nach 3 wochen abgeholt,daheim angekommen FurMark gestartet nach 3 min 111c Laptop aus!

Asus hat nichts repariert!

Kann mir evtl jemand sagen wie hoch meine Chancen sind das sie das Teil zurückkaufen?

Und falls es weitere Probleme gibt sollte der Anwalt Brief an Saturn oder Asus gehen?

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Obelisk2k5 (22. September 2011)

So, jetzt auch von mir Neues:
Da es hier keinerlei Antworten mehr zu geben scheint, habe ich mich vor Tagen über die ASUS-Website an den Technischen Support wegen der fehlenden Gummifüße gewendet.

Die Antwort kam prompt: Man habe die Reparaturstelle kontaktiert und erfahren, dass die Gummifüße schon beim Wareneingang fehlten.

Darauf habe ich noch einmal deutlich beschrieben, dass das Notebook im Karton nicht fixiert war, d.h. die Transportverpackung unzureichend war, 
und noch ein loser Gummifuß im Karton lag.

Darauf hieß es nur wieder:



> wie gesagt beim Wareneingang fehlten diese Füße schon.
> Somit kann eine Nachsendung leider nicht erfolgen.



Nachdem ich mein Notebook 3 (!!!) mal zur Reparatur schicken musste, bis endlich eine Fehlerfreie und korrekte Festplatte eingebaut wurde,
und nun (dank der "Reparaturstelle" in Bautzen) ein anderer Mangel vorliegt,
wälzt man die Schuld dafür schön beim Kunden ab.

Bei einem "so toll" funktionierenden Support bin selbst ich mittlerweile aufgeregt.
Ich schätze mal, das wir mein letztes ASUS-Produkt gewesen sein...


----------



## Meteorman (24. September 2011)

Hallo

Wieviel Hauptspeicher kann der G73JH verwalten, 8 oder 16 GB?

meteorman


----------



## C.C.[ASUS] (27. September 2011)

Hi meteorman,



> 4x SODIMM, up to 8GB DDR3 1066MHz, on Clarksfield Quad Core platform
> 2x SODIMM, up to 4GB DDR3 1066MHz, on Arrandale Dual Core platform



Je nach dem welches du hast halt 4 oder 8 GB (offizielle Freigabe) ob mehr theoretisch möglich ist kann ich dir leider nicht sagen.


----------



## texhex (28. September 2011)

sind die werte mit euren vergleichbar?


wollte mir den Creative Audigy Driver nach installieren geht aber nicht (wird nicht unterstützt)?


----------



## C.C.[ASUS] (28. September 2011)

> wollte mir den Creative Audigy Driver nach installieren geht aber nicht (wird nicht unterstützt)?


Von unserer Webseite, TreiberDVD oder von der Creative Seite (was nicht gehen kann)?


----------



## texhex (28. September 2011)

C.C.[ASUS] schrieb:


> Von unserer Webseite, TreiberDVD oder von der Creative Seite (was nicht gehen kann)?



Hallo, ich habe den creative treiber von asus.com
Habe das Asus G73JH
Sound treiber ist Realtek neueste vers.

Wennich den Creative dazu installieren möchte bekomme ich das zu sehen:


"Setup kann auf ihrem systhem kein unterstütztes produckt finden"


----------



## Egonek (16. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

ich besitze noch nicht all zu lange ein "Asus G73JH TZ172V".

Ich habe folgendes Problem mit dem Notebook.

Am Anfang lief noch alles flüssig. Aber jetzt sobald ich nur bei Youtube ein Video abspiele, im I-Explorer scrolle, oder vor allem spiele habe ich ständig Standbilder.

Was ich schon probiert habe:

Alle Treiber die ich gefunden habe auf den aktuellsten Stand zu bringen.

Ohne Erfolg.

Betriebssystem Windows 7 64bit neu aufgespielt.

Ohne Erfolg.

Notebook 2x zu Asus geschickt. (angeblich aber keine Hardware Fehler festzustellen)

Ohne Erfolg.

Also da die Standbilder Überall auftauchen weiß ich leider nicht woran es liegen könnte.

Das Notebook hängt sich nie komplett auf aber Standbilder ohne Ende.

Sogar CS 1.6 ist unspielbar.... Sobald die Performance etwas steigt, entstehen immer längere in kürzeren Abständen Standbilder.

Hoffe mir kann jemand helfen.

Hardware habe ich nicht geändert. Alles im Original Zustand: 500GB Festplatte und 4GBRam.

Danke für die Hilfe.

Gruß ego


----------



## hoffgang (18. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin stinksauer.

Ich hab mir letztes Jahr ein G73 JH gekauft, als Zweitgerät da ich viel unterwegs bin. 
Habe das Gerät hauptsächlich zum arbeiten oder für Starcraft 2 benutzt, keine Probleme soweit. Nur als es an die etwas Anforderungsstärkeren Spiele ging war Schluss. Lüfter der Graka dreht hoch, Bildschirm wird schwarz, Notebook geht aus.

So auch bei Dead Island. Asus Support gab mir den Rat ein neues Bios aufzuspielen. Gesagt, getan, keine merkliche Besserung, nein es kamen sogar Abstürze bei Anwendungen vor die VOR dem Update problemlos liefen.
Also zur RMA.

Gestern auf nem 3 wöchigen Auslandsaufenthalt zurückgekommen, heute das Notebook angeschmissen und tadaa...
GENAU die gleichen Fehler die ich in der RMA beschrieben habe treten genauso auf wie ich sie beschrieben habe. Angeblich wurde die Grafikkarte gewechselt und Teile des Gehäuses (auf dem Antwortbogen steht irgendwas von LCD / CRT Fehlern, hab ich nie angegeben.)

Jetzt hab ich ein 1300 € Notebook das nicht Spieletauglich ist, ne RMA die vollkommen sinnlos war und als einzige Lösung bleibt, das ganze NOCHMAL zur RMA zu schicken und zu hoffen dass es dann besser wird.

Für mich stellen sich aber momentan Fragen wie:
Was wenns nach der nächsten RMA genauso aussieht?
Bekomme ich mein Geld zurück?
Soll ich mich jetzt schonmal nach Alternativsystemen umschaun?

Wenn ein kleinwenig Frust durchklingt, das ist gewollt.


----------



## eXitus64 (22. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,
ich hätte auch eine Frage bzgl. eines Asus G73 JW. Ich habe derzeit arbeit i7 740 qm im inneren. Ich überlege mir jedoch einen i7 940xm zu kaufen.
Meine Frage daher: Unterstützt das Asus G73 JW diese CPU oder nicht?

P.S.: Bisher hatte ich weder Temperaturprobleme noch sonstige Mängel. Hoffentlich bleibt es dabei, da ja der Reperaturservice von Asus, so scheint es mir, nicht gerade gut sein soll.
Furmark CPU- Temp: 80°C @800MHz; CPU Prime95 Temp: 81-88°C. Gemessen nach 10min.


----------



## Sebi93 (23. Oktober 2011)

Was heist der Reperaturservice ... es gibt verschiedene Reperaturservice wo ein Laptop hin kommt je nach dem welcher region du wohnst wird denk ich ma der nächst beste aus gesucht ... weil ich war mit meiner reperatur zu frieden lief danach alles einwand frei ... davor hatte ichs das die kontakte von meiner graka auf geschmolzen sind weil zu warm und sich auf der platine en bissel verteilt haben laut reperaturservice allso im grunde des was bei der xbox 360 der ring of death ist ^^


----------



## texhex (23. Oktober 2011)

eXitus64 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich hätte auch eine Frage bzgl. eines Asus G73 JW. Ich habe derzeit arbeit i7 740 qm im inneren. Ich überlege mir jedoch einen i7 940xm zu kaufen.
> Meine Frage daher: Unterstützt das Asus G73 JW diese CPU oder nicht?
> 
> ...




ja,   i7 940xm ist möglich.
ist die höchste ausbaustufe.


----------



## texhex (27. Oktober 2011)

BF3 Lässt sich auf hohedetails zocken


----------



## Sebi93 (28. Oktober 2011)

jaaa maaaannn ich häts nich gedacht ^^ xD


----------



## Spalone (31. Oktober 2011)

Moin,

ich hab seit etwas über einem Jahr ein Asus G73JH ( i7 720QM / HD 5870 / 8GB RAM), schon eingeschickt und Lüfter ausgetauscht.
Gestern hab ich formatiert und seit ich den Ati 11.10 v3 Treiber installiert habe gibt es nur noch Abstürze.
Haben noch mehrere hier Probleme damit?

BIOS 213 und vBIOS Update machen?


----------



## C.C.[ASUS] (31. Oktober 2011)

Spalone,

VGA Bios und Bios aktualisiert?
Index of /G73


----------



## Spalone (31. Oktober 2011)

Ne, hab ich nicht.
Das BIOS 213 via USB Flash? 
Hab noch nie BIOS Flash gemacht, wäre nett wenn du mir das schnell verlinken oder sagen könntest, steht hier bestimmt aber auch im Thread 

BIOS 213 - vBIOS - Windows neu installieren , sinnvoll?


----------



## C.C.[ASUS] (31. Oktober 2011)

Bios => über Easyflash direkt im Bios
vBios mit ATIWinflash direkt unter Windows.

Neuinstallieren musst du allerdings nicht.


----------



## Spalone (31. Oktober 2011)

Okay, vielen Dank!
Ich habe hier 
eine genaue Anleitung, wenn ich das genauso mache ... wie riskant ist ein BIOS brick wirklich?


----------



## C.C.[ASUS] (31. Oktober 2011)

Hi,

also das bei einem Bios Update was Kaputt geht ist äußerst unwahrscheinlich.
Also erst ganz in ruhe Bios Update machen (mir selber ist noch kein Gerät dabei abgeraucht).
Und danach das vBios nehmen.


----------



## SunMuc (2. November 2011)

Ich habe seit geraumer Zeit die selben Probleme: Plötzliches Herunterfahren, Einfrieren des Bildschirms, Grey Screens.

Das plötzliche Herunterfahren trat schon nahezu ab dem ersten Tag der Nutzung auf - beim anschauen/bearbeiten von HD-Videorohmaterial. Nur dachte ich mir damals nichts dabei. Erst etwa ein halbes Jahr später wurde es auch beim Spielen unerträglich schlimm.

BIOS auf 213 geflasht. vBIOS auf 20 geflasht. Neuester Catalyst Treiber.
Egal was ich mache - die Probleme bleiben die selben. Neuerdings friert er sogar beim normalen Arbeiten ein.
Und zwar egal ob ASUS Standard- oder neuer Catalysttreiber.

Ich hab mir jetzt endgültig einen Reparaturauftrag besorgt - ICH WILL ABER NICHT 
Es gibt hier einfach zu viele, die von Reparaturen berichten, die im Endeffekt nichts gebracht haben.
Zudem bin ich auf meinen Laptop wg. Uni und Arbeit angewiesen.

Bevor ich ihn abschicke, installiere ich nochmal das System neu und versuch es mit einer externen Notebookkühlung. Auch wenn das nochmal etwas Zeit und ein paar Euros kostet.

...wenn es nicht so verdammt teuer wäre, würd ich das Ding einfach in die Ecke hauen und mir ein anderes kaufen.


----------



## eXitus64 (5. November 2011)

Ich hätte jetzt auch noch eine Frage zur Garantie/ Gewährleistung.
Ich wollte mir die Tage neuen Arbeitsspeicher besorgen 2x4 GB (1600MHz) anstelle von 4x2 GB (1333MHz).

Die Frage ist allerdings wie es Garantietechnisch ausschaut. Darf ich den Arbeitsspeicher der unterhalb der Tastatur sitzt wechseln, oder geht dadurch die Garantie verloren?

Unterstützt das Asus G73 JW auch 1600MHz Speicher? Muss ich den alten Arbeitsspeicher aufheben und bei einem Garantiefall wieder einbauen?

Bitte um dringende Antwort!


----------



## C.C.[ASUS] (6. November 2011)

Hi eXitus64,

also einbauen kannst du den Speicher getaktet wird der allerdings nur mit 1333, von daher macht es nicht wirklich Sinn, zumal du tatsächlich die Garantie dabei verlieren würdest


----------



## eXitus64 (11. November 2011)

C.C.[ASUS] schrieb:


> Hi eXitus64,
> 
> also einbauen kannst du den Speicher getaktet wird der allerdings nur mit 1333, von daher macht es nicht wirklich Sinn, zumal du tatsächlich die Garantie dabei verlieren würdest


 In ersten Linie kommt es mir auf niedrigere RAM- Latenzen an 

Und wenn der Wechsel von einer fachmännischen Firma (z.B. Vobis, Atelco) durchgeführt wird?


----------



## thomaj (15. November 2011)

Wenn ich das vBios update, bleibt dann meine Garantie bestehen?

Gruß,

thomaj


----------



## bolli19 (15. November 2011)

mir haben sie es bei Asus sogar gesagt das ich das Vbios zu flashen soll!
MfG
bolli19


----------



## hysterix (19. November 2011)

Hi,
Ich habe auch ein Asus G73 und es war schonmal vpr 2 Monaten in der Reperatur, die Graka war defekt.
Sie haben dort auch das Bios 213 rauf gemacht aber ich weiß nicht ob auch das Vbios.
Jedenfalls wird meine Graka beim Zocken zb BF3 oder BFBC2 um die 97 C heiß. Zum Anfang frierte das Bild auch ein und mußte notebook aus machen und neu starten, moementan habe ich keine Probleme aber finde 97 C zu hot oder is das normal? Welches Vbios is das aktuelleste und was bringt es? In GPU-Z steht bei Bios ne lange Zahl bei mir fängt die an mit 012.020.000  usw


----------



## hysterix (19. November 2011)

So ich nochmal, alsohab nochmal genau nachgeschaut ich habe das vbios drauf und auch das bios 213.
Hab mal die Temps mit Everest ausgelesen siehe bild, is das ok? speicher wird aber 95 C heiß.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bolli19 (20. November 2011)

lad mal Furmark und GPU-Z runter. starte Gpu-Z(log to file zum speichern der temps), dann Furmark starten!
Hast du 95 Grad bei Bad Companny 2?


----------



## bolli19 (20. November 2011)

*@hysterix wie hoch sind die Temps im Idle? habe bei mir 55 Grad, beim spielen zwischen 87 und 90 Grad
*


----------



## hysterix (20. November 2011)

bolli19 schrieb:


> *@hysterix wie hoch sind die Temps im Idle? habe bei mir 55 Grad, beim spielen zwischen 87 und 90 Grad*


 
Also wenn ich den Lappi frisch an mache sinds im idle so 50 C wenn er ne ganze weile läuft im idle werden es so 64 C.
So hab mal den BurnInTest gemacht, die Temp ging nicht höher wie 87 C hmm.... bei BFBC2 oder BF3 wird aber der Speicher immer so 95 C heiß GPU selber halt um die 80-87C

Date , GPU Core Clock [MHz] , GPU Memory Clock [MHz] , GPU Temperature [°C] , Fan Speed (%) [%] , Fan Speed (RPM) [RPM] , GPU Load [%] , GPU Temp. #1 [°C] , GPU Temp. #2 [°C] , GPU Temp. #3 [°C] , Memory Usage (Dedicated) [MB] , Memory Usage (Dynamic) [MB] ,
2011-11-20 09:51:40 , 405.0 , 1000.0 , 64.0 , 30 , - , 0 , 55.5 , 64.5 , 56.0 , 104 , 44 ,
2011-11-20 09:51:41 , 405.0 , 1000.0 , 64.0 , 30 , - , 0 , 55.5 , 64.5 , 56.0 , 104 , 44 ,
2011-11-20 09:51:42 , 405.0 , 1000.0 , 64.0 , 30 , - , 0 , 55.5 , 64.5 , 56.0 , 104 , 44 ,
2011-11-20 09:51:44 , 405.0 , 1000.0 , 64.0 , 30 , - , 0 , 55.0 , 64.0 , 56.0 , 104 , 44 ,
2011-11-20 09:51:45 , 405.0 , 1000.0 , 64.0 , 30 , - , 3 , 55.5 , 64.5 , 56.0 , 104 , 44 ,
2011-11-20 09:51:46 , 405.0 , 1000.0 , 64.0 , 30 , - , 0 , 55.5 , 64.0 , 56.0 , 104 , 44 ,
2011-11-20 09:51:47 , 405.0 , 1000.0 , 64.0 , 30 , - , 2 , 55.5 , 64.5 , 56.0 , 104 , 44 ,
2011-11-20 09:51:48 , 405.0 , 1000.0 , 64.0 , 30 , - , 0 , 55.0 , 64.5 , 56.0 , 98 , 44 ,
2011-11-20 09:51:49 , 405.0 , 1000.0 , 64.0 , 30 , - , 0 , 55.0 , 64.0 , 55.5 , 98 , 44 ,
2011-11-20 09:57:43 , 700.0 , 1000.0 , 87.0 , 30 , - , 0 , 76.0 , 88.0 , 77.0 , 92 , 44 ,
2011-11-20 09:57:44 , 700.0 , 1000.0 , 87.0 , 30 , - , 0 , 75.5 , 87.5 , 76.0 , 92 , 44 ,


----------



## hysterix (20. November 2011)

und ja is bei bad company 2 die 95 C und auch bei BF3

übrigens als ich das Notebook vor 2 Tagen bekommen habe, war es im idle sau leise nun seit gestern hört man im idle die Lüfter schon sehr deutlich. Gibts ne möglichkeit das die nicht so doll drehen?


----------



## bolli19 (20. November 2011)

also ich weis nicht wie man den lüfter leiser bekommt, die idle temps und die temps beim spielen finde ich zu hoch! habe heute morgen auch BC2 gespielt, kam beim Gpu Speicher auf 88 Grad sonst 82-85 Grad.
dreht der gpu lüfter bei dir beim spielen hoch bzw. wird sehr laut?


----------



## hysterix (20. November 2011)

bolli19 schrieb:


> also ich weis nicht wie man den lüfter leiser bekommt, die idle temps und die temps beim spielen finde ich zu hoch! habe heute morgen auch BC2 gespielt, kam beim Gpu Speicher auf 88 Grad sonst 82-85 Grad.
> dreht der gpu lüfter bei dir beim spielen hoch bzw. wird sehr laut?


 
Ja der dreht denn hoch und wirt lauter ab 70 C ca


----------



## iBeak (1. Dezember 2011)

Abend,

Habe mein ASUS G73JH zur RMA gebracht, da die Temperaturen dafür sorgten das permanent ein "Abschalten" erfolgte.
( Hier z.B. Battlefield 3 )
Nach einer Woche RMA ( Bautzen ) ist nun mein Notebook zurück, hier ersteinmal Daumen hoch!

Laut Bericht wurden folgende Reperaturen durchgeführt;

- Mainboard getauscht.
- CPU-Lüfter und Heatsink gereinigt.
- BurnIn Test bestanden.

Das Notebook befindet sich in einem einwandfreien Zustand, ausser das die Tastatur einwenig "quietscht?" 

Ansonsten Temperaturen sind deutlich gesunken, dass Notebook läuft leise.
Die Leistung beim Spielen scheint mir schneller und ruhiger.

Allerdings habe ich nun wieder GSOD's. ( ca. 10-15 min. Battlefield 3 )
Wie behebe ich diese? 
Ist irgendein BIOS wieder falsch, da das Mainboard getauscht wurde?
Bzw. wie finde ich die Versionen von Bios und VBios raus?

Beim ersten Starten nach der RMA, wollte der ASUS Auto-Updater ein neues "BIOS" installieren. 

Echt ärgerlich das Ganze,... >_<


----------



## hysterix (2. Dezember 2011)

Meins war auch schon einmal in der RMA dort wurde die ganze Graka getauscht + neue Heatsink rauf gemacht.
Hatte danach auch den GSOD hab denn das vbios rauf geflasht und denn war der GSOD auch weg.
Dennoch hab ich bei BF3 oder BFBC2 immer so 100 C GPU Temp. Habe aber keine Abstürze oder sonstiges. Noch is ja Garantie drauf und werde es kurz vor Ablauf nochmals einschicken in der Hoffnung das ich denn endlich weniger GPU Temp habe, aber zumindest läuft es jetzt ohne Probs.
Übrigens war meins nach der RMA auch sehr leise auch im idle und unter Last aber dafür GSOD gehabt. Nachdem ich das Vbios rauf gespielt habe is das nun im idle hörbarer und auch unter Last Powert der Lüfter hoch das man ihn sehr gut hört. Also schau mal ob du das Vbios drauf hast wenn nicht mach es rauf.
Und Der BurnInTest is was fürn Arsch denn da habe ich zb nur 87 C. 




iBeak schrieb:


> Abend,
> 
> Habe mein ASUS G73JH zur RMA gebracht, da die Temperaturen dafür sorgten das permanent ein "Abschalten" erfolgte.
> ( Hier z.B. Battlefield 3 )
> ...


----------



## iBeak (2. Dezember 2011)

Komisch,...

Habe nun BIOS 213 installiert.
Daraufhin habe ich VBios installiert.

Nun kriege ich immer noch GSOD's.
Das war vor meiner RMA natürlich nicht, deswegen stehe ich nun ziemlich auf'en Schlauch....


----------



## hysterix (2. Dezember 2011)

Denn mußte es wohl nochmals einschicken  Also bei mir is komisch hab 100 C GPU aber das System läuft super satbil keine Abstürze, kein GSOD usw. Vorher hatte ich weniger C und Abstürze. Diese G73 Reihe is sehr merckwürdig aber solange Garantie hast immer wieder hin schicken. ICh werde meins auch nochmal einschicken aber momentan noch nicht. Was für Temps haste denn beim Spielen und im idle?


iBeak schrieb:


> Komisch,...
> 
> Habe nun BIOS 213 installiert.
> Daraufhin habe ich VBios installiert.
> ...


----------



## iBeak (3. Dezember 2011)

Ein "Neu-Installieren" der Graka - Treiber hat dafür gesorgt, dass es nun einwandfrei funktioniert.
Desweiteren musste ich Realtek erneut installieren - da auch dies zu verschiedenen Freezes ( Soundloops ) sorgte.


----------



## Blackbeard (3. Januar 2012)

Wow..was ein Thread..
Hab mich mal von vorne bis hinten durchgekämpft..nicht alles gelesen ..eher überflogen um nützliche links abzupicken..

Ich besitze ein G73JH-TY042V (reicht zum daddeln) Derzeit schmiert es mir ständig bei Lost Planet 2 ab, trotz niedrigen Graka Einstellungen.Was ich jetzt vorhabe da ich eh keinen Garantie etc mehr habe..

- als erstes eine Notebook Innenreinigung, mit erneuern der Wärmeleitpasten.
Ansonsten:
- Bios updaten (bin noch auf 206 ~ never change a running system ) über Easyflash direkt im Bios .. ist hier noch was zu beachten?wegen der leuchtenden tastatur? oder ist das behoben in der version? 
Anleitung:          BIOS update guide for ASUS notebooks
213er Bios:         ASUSTeK Computer Inc. -Support- Drivers and Download G73Jh
(was hat das mit dem BIOS Boot-USB-Stick auf sich? wird der auch benötigt?)
- und vbios mit winflash updaten
Download ATI Winflash 2.0.1.14 | techPowerUp
- zudem ATI-Catalyst-Suite draufklatschen
ATI Catalyst Suite für Vista & Windows 7 (64 Bit) - Download - CHIP Online

fehlt noch was?


----------



## texhex (5. Januar 2012)

Ich würde auch gleich die CPU upgraden kann nicht schaden  zb. Intel Quad Core i7 920XM Mobile 3.2Ghz 8MB


----------



## Glupus (7. Januar 2012)

Hab ein ähnliches Problem mit meinem G73jh. Ich hab den Laptop vor knapp 1 Monat gebraucht gekauft, der Erstbesitzer hatte es im Mai 2010 erstanden. Bios 213 war bereits drauf und ich habe bereits Ati Catalyst Treiber 11.12 sowie das aktuelle VBios draufgemacht, dennoch habe geht das Gerät beim Spielen manchmal aus und lässt sich erst nach ein paar min wieder starten. Laut GPU-Z hab ich Kern Temperaturen über 120°C. Die Abstütze sind allerdings sehr unregelmäßig, mal kann ich 3h ohne Probs zocken, mal stürzt der Laptop nach 10 min spielen ab, auch Furmark konnte ich vorhin 25 min ohne Probleme laufen lassen.
Nach den ganzen Berichten hier vermute ich das es trotzt der Unregelmäßigkeiten vermutlich an der WLP liegt. Falls es nur das ist würde ich auf die auf die Restgarantie sche**** und einfach selbst neue WLP auftrage/Kühlungssystem reinige. Allerdings habe ich vorher noch 2 Fragen. 
Kann es da an anderen Fehlern liegen, sodass ich das Gerät besser einschicken sollte?
Wenn ich die Wärmeleitpaste erneuer verfällt da die Garantie für das gesamte Gerät, auch wenn ein evt. neuer Fehler offensichtlich nichts mit der Graka zu tun hat.


----------



## hysterix (7. Januar 2012)

Ich hab das Drecksteil nun bei Ebay verscheuert und mir was anderes geholt und bereue es nicht. Nie wieder Asus


----------



## Asus Jh 73g User (3. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand helfen?

Habe das Modell "Asus G73JH TZ207V" Ich habe nie Probleme gehabt! hab mal 20 Stunden Anno 2070 ununterbrochen gezockt und die Gpu Temperaturen gingen nie über 70 C ° und die Cpu unter 55 C° 
Nun habe ich seit 2 Wochen das Problem das der Rechte GPU Lüfter auf unangenehmen 2600-2700 RPM aufdrehen was im Idle bzw. beim normal Internet Surfen auf die nerven geht! Vorher war mein Lappi sehr flüsterleise! Heute habe ich ein Test gemacht und unglaubliches Festgestellt!!! meine Idle GPU Temperaturen sind immer zwischen 50-52 C °  wenn ich mein Lappi auf den Balkon stelle geht die GPU Temperatur runter auf 48 C° und der GPU-Lüfter schaltet sich aus bis er bei 51 C ° angelangt ist und dreht auf 2600-2700 RPM auf, was unangenehm laut ist!! also statt bei 48 C° runter auf 2200 oder 2000 RPM zu schalten was vorher immer der Fall war und sehr leise war, schaltet er sich aus! Was kann ich tun mein Lappi ist voll verliebt auf 50 C ° Temperaturen, kann man das Ding irgend wie selber Steuern! hab im Netz gesucht und nichts gefunden! Komisch das vorher alles Prima geklappt hat, und jetzt wo ich 60 GB von den 935 GB Speicher mit Dateien belegt habe tritt dies auf!  ALSO NOCHMAL ALLES IST TOP BIS AUF den GPU Lüfter!!! kein bock wegen sowas kleines den Laptop weg zu schicken aber ich trage permanent Kopfhörer damit ich weniger von den Teufelslüfter mitbekomme.

Ich hoffe das Ihr mir sagen könnt wie ich diesen GPU Lüfter bei idle anwendungen leise kriege ich bekomme eine baldige Antwort.


----------



## Fanty1972 (4. Februar 2012)

ARGH! 
Ich schon wieder...und wieder Probleme...

Der Lüfter rappelt jetzt schon wieder. Sieht so aus als müsste ich das Ding alle 7-8 Monate wegen defekter Grafikkartenlüfter zur RMA schicken... (naja beim nächstenmal wird keine Garantie mehr drauf sein...)
Das Ding ist eine einzige Katastrophe. Eine totale Fehlkonstruktion meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## texhex (22. Februar 2012)

Spiele fast jeden Abend Battlefield 3.
Keine Probleme bis vor kurzem (vBios ist drauf).
Nach ca. 1 bis 2 Stunden Spielzeit ist mein G73 schlagartig aus gegangen.
10 Minuten warten und das Ganze von vorne.

  Hab dann gemerkt, dass das Ding unten am Boden sehr warm wird, hab etwas drunter gelegt (links und rechts ein buch) damit der Lappi atmen kann. Keine Abstürze mehr.
Ein Laptop Kühler könnte dem einen oder anderen helfen...

  Heute Abend hab ich mich dann doch dazu entschieden das Ding auseinander zu nehmen.
*Wärmeleitpaste an GPU und CPU mit Arctic Coolin MX-4*, erneuert und Lüfter vom Staub befreit (wahren schon ziemlich dicht auf der rechten Seite wo die GPU sitzt)

  Mein G73JH ist jetzt endlich so wie Er hätte sein sollen.

Dieses Video hat mir sehr geholfenhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tp90M_N6dzs


PS: Anfangs wollte ich auch gleich meine CPU gegen ein 940XM tauschen, bis ich die Benchmarks gesehen habe:http://www.notebookjournal.de/storage/show/image/image4c121fb96a185

Bei 1600*900 lohnt sich das ja mal gar nicht !
(Habe den i5 520M)

Mir ist aufgefallen die GPU lässt sich tauschen ist nur gesteckt, wenn mal ein upgrade nötig ist wäre das eine Option


----------



## wieselxxl (28. Februar 2012)

Habs gemacht wie texhex  
Hab mein G73 jetzt knapp 2 Jahre, und mit der Zeit ist er immer lauter geworden. Spiele sind immer weniger gelaufen, und meißt kurz nach dem Start isser mir ausgegangen. Hab mich schon umgesehen nach nem ersatz, als ich das Video gefunden hab. Die ganze Aktion dauerte ca 45 min, jetzt hab ich wieder die Leistung wofür ich Bezahlt habe. Mich hat gewundert, wo die die Leitpaste überall hin geschmiert haben ( net nur auf den Prozessor !!! ). Nach dem säubern der Lüfter ( nicht nur die Ventilatoren), das wichtige kommt danach, die kann man unter dem schwarzen klebeteil knicken. Denn da war der dicke Dreck. 

Solltet ihr die Leitpaste Erneuern. 
Da ist auf einer Schraube ein Aufkleber, ist glaub ein Siegel, das geht 100% hinüber. Und die Garantie is Futsch !!! ( Denk ich mal )

Aber alles in allem hat es sich 200% gelohnt!!!!!!!

PS. Battlefield 3 bin ich gerade mal zum intro gekommen. Nach dem RENOVIEREN  spiel ich es auf Ultra Settings


----------



## texhex (28. Februar 2012)

lösch?


----------



## texhex (28. Februar 2012)

Genau das meinte ich bei den Lüfter-Ausgängen(also dazwischen), blöd dass man da nicht ohne weiteres rankommt.

Freut mich jedenfalls das das auch bei Dir geklappt hat 


Ich habe allerdings immer noch ein Problem mit meinem Touchpad, will nie so richtig wie ich will.
Andauernd will mir das Ding die Seiten vergrößern oder verkleinern?

Gibt es dazu eine Lösung?


----------



## blitzzange (14. März 2012)

So Freunde, brauche mal eure Hilfe!
Das Blu Ray Laufwerk macht seine ureigenste Aufgabe nicht: Blu Rays abspielen...G73 hängt sich nach ca. 3 minuten auf. DVDs gehen tadellos. Hab das G73 gebraucht gekauft. Laut google scheint das ein bekanntes Problem zu sein. Ich habe leider keine Lösung gefunden. Hat das einer von euch auch mal gehabt?


----------



## texhex (18. März 2012)

glaube fast der thred ist tot


----------



## Panzer (11. Mai 2012)

@texhex
Danke für den Link zu dem Video. Ich hoffe mal nicht das es hier ganz tot ist 

Mein G73 ist jetzt auch knapp 2 Jahre alt und wurde immer lauter, hat  mir echt geholfen, bis jetzt bin ich auch wirklich zufreiden mit dem  Schläppi 

Eine Frage hätte ich aber, ich habe die GamStar Edition, und bei mir war  von Anfang an nur eine Festplatte eingebaut, sprich der 2. Schacht ist  komplett leer.
Ich würde gerne eine 2. HDD nach rüsten, wäre ja alles kein Thema, aber  mir fehlt komplett so eine Halterung für die HDD, wo bekomme ich die den  her?
Das ist die silberne die direkt an der HDD fest geschraubt wird und dann noch mal am Gehäuse vom Notebook, siehe Foto.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## texhex (23. Mai 2012)

Hallo *Panzer*.

Frag mal bei Asus direkt oder Asus Facebook die helfen einem weiter.


----------



## pc-samurai (23. Oktober 2012)

Einen schönen guten Morgen,

ich suche schon die ganze Zeit nach einem aktuellem vBios für meine HD 5870M, ich finde leider keines mehr,vor 1 1/2 Jahre fand ich massig, da es meistens um das GSOD Problem ging, sowie bei mir auch,ich habe seit Mai 2011 ein neues ASUS G73JH und ich möchte jetzt ein neues vBios rauschmeißen, kann mir da jemand evtl helfen? am besten ein leichtes oc bios aus diesem Jahr?!

vielen dank schon mal im vorraus

mfg

pc-samurai


----------



## texhex (19. Januar 2014)

ich finde leider auch keins auf die schnelle


----------

